# Rooftop Greenhouse Grow Amsterdam



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi RIU,

It's been about an eon since I started a new post/journal, so here goes.

Last year I ran a few outdoors in my greenhouse with reasonable success. My issue being that my wife and I bought the greenhouse for vegetable growing, and I promised not to fill it up with Cannabis....well that didn't last long.

I think most in the colder Northern hemisphere will agree that last years summer was crap. We got absolutely rained out for most of it. Although the temps were still hot which just caused so many issues. It is also fairly windy here so the plants took a proper hammerring until one day I decided I had had enough of the bloody tomatoe plants and pumpkins, so they got shifted and the Girls moved into the greenhouse.

So these two ladies are from seed (they should be fem as I made them myself). They come from some Headbands that I ran a few years back. I also ran these Headbands last year. Although they have a tendency to herm, they seem to love growing outdoors. I'll post some of last years results in the next post.

The start in May:











Topped:











Outdoor enjoying some sun: One is in a 40litre pot (circa 8 gallon I guess), the other in a 20 litre (circa 4-5 gallons)






LST:











Progress after LST:






I have a friendly pigeon that comes for Breakfast every morning, much to the displeasure of wife who loves how he craps on out terrace, lol.....he's called Fattyboomsticks!






I have had to move them into the greenhouse over the last week due to constant rain here. This is them yesterday:
















These are grown in my own compost, with some Korrel Kalk (calcium basically), mycorrhizae and dried organic conniffer nutrients, (basically for plants that stay green). Watered with rain water or tap water when my water tank is empty.

I will try to provide a weekly update on the progress. Praying for a nice July/August to get these ladies going.

Peace,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

And some from last year.........

Deep Blue F3 from Breeder Boutique.



























Some chopped





















Headbands:


























looking forward to having similar results this year. Peace.

DST


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 26, 2012)

amsterdam's fuckin awsome looking good nice porn


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks bluntmassa, Amsterdam is cool, but the current govt suck the rusty sherriff badge!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2012)

Couple of pics from ce soir































Peace,
DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Lookin sweet DST...............some of the healthiest plants ive seen......do you get a lot of purplin with the cold temps mate?

subbed!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 6, 2012)

Subbed for this matey lovely lookin ladies... No chance of an outdoor here,well not anymore we get about 2 weeks of sunshine a yr and that isnt consecutive days lol


----------



## DubVitals (Jul 6, 2012)

They look awesome mate, nice greenhouse 2 subbed!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im here d smashin it so far i see !!


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey Gents, thanks for stopping by. And PB, when September hits the colours really start coming out. The HB have a good amount of indica as you can see and provide some really nice colouring indeed. More of a leaf thing than within the flower.
Scotia, last year we had all our sun in Spring, then about 2 weeks of solid sun in September (which was an absolute saviour) The girls exploded in those two weeks and gave me some real nice smoke in the end. The greenhouse is a must as the constant rain here just batters the poor ladies and they end up not doing much in the way of flower development.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey Gents, thanks for stopping by. And PB, when September hits the colours really start coming out. The HB have a good amount of indica as you can see and provide some really nice colouring indeed. More of a leaf thing than within the flower.
> Scotia, last year we had all our sun in Spring, then about 2 weeks of solid sun in September (which was an absolute saviour) The girls exploded in those two weeks and gave me some real nice smoke in the end. The greenhouse is a must as the constant rain here just batters the poor ladies and they end up not doing much in the way of flower development.


Yeh them headbands look nice mate, i got some hb crossers i think im gunna take a look, have the new 2 started to flower, any pistals yet?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup, one on the left is showing girly pre-flowers just now. They should both turn out female.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

sweet, how long they usaully take to flower outdoors mate?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Forever!!! lol. These should be finished by the end of October.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Bloody hell that is long what are they indoors like 9-10? ...so you sayin about 15weeks? last uns look worth the wait like! but it would do my nut waitin that long mate, dont no how donny boy copes we that sativa lmao! 9 weeks is long enough for me lol


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

Well they will start flowering properly in August, we just get so much up this side of the Northern Hemisphere it seems to add that extra few weeks. I could cover them up and force flower....I have thought about that but not sure.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh i get ya mate still to much light at the min never thought really, loads here at the min dont go dark while 10 lol....could see coverin um up bein a pain in the arse tho mate lol


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> ....could see coverin um up bein a pain in the arse tho mate lol


too bloody right....


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

Not much to report except lots of rain, and more rain. This is them this not so Sunny Sunday Morgen.











Peace, DST


----------



## noob78 (Jul 8, 2012)

Subbed, And looking beautiful DST. What headband are you growing?


----------



## SimplySmoked (Jul 8, 2012)

Some beautiful ladies. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

Funny you should ask, lol. There was a kind of dispute a couple of years back on a thread I had with soneone saying it wasn't headband. I explained the background then but will give you a brief recap. I bought a bag of Headbad weed out of a coffeeshop in Amsterdam. It was grown by DNA genetics and was their OG Kush x ECSD cross, which they later renamed due to politics (to Sour Kush I believe - through Reserva Privada, or something like that).

Anyway, these were bagseeds that I grew out, I got a load of seeds over the years from them and have always grown them outdoor since they stress easy and herm indoors. I used one of my old Headbands to create the DOG kush that I run. That's basically a back cross from Headband to an OG Kush.

Anyway, these are some of the seeds I made. Headband, Sour Kush, I dont really care, call it what ever you fancy, it's great weed. I gave out a few Ounces at the Cannabis Cup last year and everyone loved it. In fact one girl fainted in front of me and pee'd herself (lmao - that is true as well).


noob78 said:


> Subbed, And looking beautiful DST. What headband are you growing?





SimplySmoked said:


> Some beautiful ladies. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


thanks simply. I am hoping for something nice. With growing here it's more about just getting something finished, it's a constant battle with the elements.

Peace, and Happy Sundays

DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

Like the new pics mate,.... do you get probs with bugs an such?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, constant problems lad. I have an organic neem based spray I use, got to get something additional as well. Aphides, Mites, Ants, Thrips, Caterpillars. I had em all to fight last year. The pillars are the worst, then the mites.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 8, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes, constant problems lad. I have an organic neem based spray I use, got to get something additional as well. Aphides, Mites, Ants, Thrips, Caterpillars. I had em all to fight last year. The pillars are the worst, then the mites.


Haha im smashed but all im picturin is some giant caterpillars talkin huge bites outta ya plants mate the little fuckas lol does that neem kill the lot then? and do you ever get slugs?


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Jul 8, 2012)

Mmmm beautiful heeadbands they look wonderfull I'd love to run those here but I'd have to force flower for sure lol, good stuff ill be watching!


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Thankfully no slugs, lol.....

The thing with the pillers, the moth or butterfly comes along (we get loads of Cabbage Whites for some reason) and they must lay eggs inside the flowers. The little worms then make their den inside the flower and munch away. So you got to look close at the buds and when you see their poo (little black droppings) it's basically too late. The fucker is inside the flower and needs to be chopped away. Real annoying!

Butterflie are beautiful but if I see them they get swatted away, lol.


PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha im smashed but all im picturin is some giant caterpillars talkin huge bites outta ya plants mate the little fuckas lol does that neem kill the lot then? and do you ever get slugs?





Dakota Big Smokin said:


> Mmmm beautiful heeadbands they look wonderfull I'd love to run those here but I'd have to force flower for sure lol, good stuff ill be watching!


Hey Dakota, thanks for stopping in.

It has been raining non stop so I had to move eveything inside my greenhouse. Looks a bit jam packed in there at the moment!


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Shit weather again....booooo!






All inside now!






Laters,

DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

Gut Morgen DST - I am sipping some 18yr GL as I type! I love your garden and thread and I am subbed. 


Do you ever get any of these?:










It was the size of a hummingbird and I bet it laid tons of eggs 


I am using Safer BT this year to stave off the damnable bud worms!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

Fuk me that's a big un (tis what all the ladies say of course, lol) Thank god I haven't got humming bird sized moths to deal with. But we get loads of moths. I read somewhere that Europe had an infestation I believe!

Safer BT? Is this the stuff you are talking about:
http://www.saferbrand.com/store/garden-care/5160

Will need to get down to my garden centre and check out what they got. I swatted this Cabbage White the other day then felt guilty as it lay there on the ground looking all nice and white. Went back a couple mins later and it had flown off, fuk, better not have layed anything!

Thanks for checking in Mo.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dakota Big Smokin (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn!! All this talk about budworms got me looking closer at my girls this morning and sure enough lifted up one of the lower leaves and it had about 15 tiny worms and a few bigger ones curled underneath other leaves, they really seem to bee loving my purps I'm running from bcbd, all plants are vegging(some reverting back from flower) but my question is what can I use/make with shit around home I live way out in the sticks won't be able to pick up any BT or anything like that for a week or so? My dad told me to mix some soda with dish soap and water but I thought that was more for PM? Iunno still fairly new to this, Any advice would be appreacited thanks!!!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 9, 2012)

DST said:


> Funny you should ask, lol. There was a kind of dispute a couple of years back on a thread I had with soneone saying it wasn't headband. I explained the background then but will give you a brief recap. I bought a bag of Headbad weed out of a coffeeshop in Amsterdam. It was grown by DNA genetics and was their OG Kush x ECSD cross, which they later renamed due to politics (to Sour Kush I believe - through Reserva Privada, or something like that).
> 
> Anyway, these were bagseeds that I grew out, I got a load of seeds over the years from them and have always grown them outdoor since they stress easy and herm indoors. I used one of my old Headbands to create the DOG kush that I run. That's basically a back cross from Headband to an OG Kush.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that explanation, and I know what you mean with people sayin the sour kush aka headband is not the real headband, Whatever I hear that its a good strain so whatever.lol Thats why I have sour kush on mine so I don't have to deal with idiots.lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2012)

Soap and beer is good I hear. Check the google 


Yes DST - that is the same stuff - Safer Caterpillar Killer.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2012)

From the description of how BT works you need to get something that stops them from eating the leaves. This is what BT does, it gives them a stomach bug and then they starve themselves....cruel but ingenious eh! I reckon beer might be a great alternative. But then I always fancy a pizza after I have had a few beers so not sure about that reasoning, lol...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi DST,
Here is what NEEM and BT are getting me:




















Here are the culprits - the f-ing-f-ers:









































Time for some single malt!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

If in doubt, Single Malt it, lol......God dam man, I have been on the Triple action neem spray with mine (a buddy sent it over from the US). Hope you are getting on top of them Mo! Unless caterpillars can swim they'll have no chance on mine just now, I need to don a scuba suit just to get to my plants at the moment its' raining so hard!

EDIT: Wife told me one of our neighbours is coming round on Sunday as she is doing some design work for him....in a bit of a quandry as what to do with my berthas. I am legal with them (you can grow up to 5 outdoor here) but you know what it's like.......


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 12, 2012)

been gettin nothin but rain over here also.. was good at first but then its like damn. somebody do the sun dance.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

when they have finished dancing over your way send them here dro.....it is all getting a bit bore off-ish....freakin summer my arse.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw one guy that puts fake flowers on his girls to make them look like a flower plant!


It is leagal here also but I just like to avoid as many possible plant burglers. We will see what it is like come December when these Sativa beasties are ready. I will put up some cameras and security lights


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2012)

He's Dutch so he's natturally nosey, lol....not sure fake flowers would fool him either. He's ok it's just my paranoia. And plants outside here in December would be pushing it, I wish....I will have to get a heater and dehumidifier in the greenhouse around October to finish these outdoors ladies off. Finishing them off outside will not give me decent flowers. The ones 2 years ago where okay, huge 2 foot long cola's, but real airy mofos....


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2012)

We have had a good bit of sun the last few days which is nice. Here they were the other day.















Take it easy.
DST


----------



## noob78 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow! Look at those healthy monsters! Very nice


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you ever measured the pH of your rainwater? I measured mine last week and it ranged from 5.5 to 5.7!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Have you ever measured the pH of your rainwater? I measured mine last week and it ranged from 5.5 to 5.7!


damn thats steep


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks peeps.

Mo, I have never ph'd a thing in my life, lol.....well, may be in Chemistry at school. I was meaning to do it recently though as our avacodo plants had an issue with our rain water for some reason....


Mohican said:


> Have you ever measured the pH of your rainwater? I measured mine last week and it ranged from 5.5 to 5.7!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2012)

DST said:


> We have had a good bit of sun the last few days which is nice. Here they were the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are some of THE sexiest leaves I have ever seen. Good work.


----------



## TheSpiderMite (Jul 24, 2012)

Fresno Farmer will guard them for you.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2012)

Well apart from having a bbq in the rain and accidently burning some of the leaves on one of the ladies, not much to report. Mixed bag of weather here.......
















Peace and Braai's to all.

DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 31, 2012)

Lookin mean an green matey!


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2012)

Latest from the rooftop!




































Peace,





DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2012)

Lookin grand man. May the sun shine


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaha if the sun shines ill make a drink for everyone lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2012)

Subbed! ....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 6, 2012)

Bang tidy mate, lookin healthy as fook!


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

The Headies have gone through a bit of a stretch over the last couple. Here they are yesterday.


























Some toms and things from the greenhouse.





















Peace, DST


----------



## HTP (Aug 29, 2012)

Fucking sexy....
I'd rather have all the vegies, but I know I am going to get flamed for that one.
Lol nothing much better then growing every thing you need to live.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

haha, no way, HTP no flaming for that comment. I love me veggies!!!! And they taste sooo much better when you grow them yourself. This is the second harvest of tomatoes and cucumbers this year. I have already got my cuttings taken for next years tomatoes. Going even bigger on them and also potatoes (harvested my first successful bag of spuds this year and they were also the bomb!)
Thanks for stopping by.
Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mornin D. First yr growin toms and a aint got a clue lol can u pick the lower ones off whilst they're still green?


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

To be honest you can, but try and leave them on as much as possible (you want the sun to ripen them). They like lots of K when they got fruit. I had a bottle of Pk13/14 that I don't use so was adding that to my tomatoe feed. Snip the tops of them as well, this will promote speedier development of the lower fruit as well. You can always take green toms and ripen them in a paper bag or box which is what I am doing to the green ones I have. I'll then make them into chutney (just throw in onions and sugar and whatever herbs you want).


----------



## HTP (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a section 25 x 25 that I made a raised bed 2 feet deep. I am going to compost all my plants on sunday and get ready for my fall planting. I has 20 tomato plants and about 15 different pepper plants and so on ... Should be great compost. I also got like 20# of chicken shit and cow shit. So for the derail. I just LOVE plants.
Good job bro!


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like you are going to have a shit load of toms!!!! Sweet!

Just a wee comment, HTP I read a while back that you should be wary of composting Tomato plants or Nightshade related plants due to diseases....but then again I read conflicting evidence of people who do this with no issues. You ever had any issues?

I have just thrown away two bags of chopped down tomato foliage etc.......now I am not sure!?!?


----------



## HTP (Aug 29, 2012)

No but no?
I use grass and food more then any thing. wood and spores  I have not had many issues.
There are also a lot of ways to kill diseases w/ making sure you compost pile runs over 140 all over. Stir it up and it should be dead. This is also done on a large scale for store bags of dirt. I do all kinds of shit to mine. And put fresh manure in it here and there.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2012)

I also have a compost bin and spend a lot of time turning it so perhaps next year I'll integrate the tomato waste as well. I also use grass, but because I live in a city it means I have to go out with a black bag and basically take it from the park once it's been cut, haha....stealing grass cuttings, what a jakey!! Oh the things we do for our plants. I think everyone should compost no matter what size and where or how you live.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2012)

i could post u some grass cuttings d I got too much lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Aug 29, 2012)

Na den matey!.....fuckin hell they have stretched some since i last seen um, lookin good for it tho, how long till flower starts again mate, did you say october? gunna be fuckin huge them beasts! lol


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

flowering (or at least pre flowering) has started, they are really stinking now!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

I forgot September was the start of the windy season here...well it's come a few days early and one of the girls was blown over. So I decided it was probably time to re-pot. I'll be trying to move these into my greenhouse soon as the rain here will just pumell them to whispeyness, and we don't like whispey buds do we! I potted these up to the 70 litre pots that I was using for my tomatoes. I just dug out the main tomato rootball and plopped in the ganjy girls....eh voila!






















Peace and trees to all.

DST


----------



## pon (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey down Ho down Derry derry down
Among the leaves so green, O
To my hey down down To my ho down down 
Hey down Ho down Derry derry down
Among the leaves so green, O

HTF are you going to combat humidity in your greenhouse mid flower? Have you had a lot of bud mold over the years?

sub'd


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Aug 30, 2012)

cant believe i missed this one!!! sub'd up. Looking awesome D, so envious but your a good role model lol


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gnarley Stem! And they are beautiful! Def subbed!


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure who HTF is, but I normally stick a dehumidifier in there when they get going, along with a greenhouse heater. And yes, I have had mold issues before in there, it's a harsh climate to grow in under the sea.


pon said:


> Hey down Ho down Derry derry down
> Among the leaves so green, O
> To my hey down down To my ho down down
> Hey down Ho down Derry derry down
> ...





GreenThumb2k10 said:


> cant believe i missed this one!!! sub'd up. Looking awesome D, so envious but your a good role model lol


cheers lad.



Xub420 said:


> Gnarley Stem! And they are beautiful! Def subbed!


And thanks Xub420. Hopefully I can get these through to the end. Should be fun squeezing them into the greenhouse.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## pon (Aug 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Not sure who HTF is, but I normally stick a dehumidifier in there when they get going, along with a greenhouse heater. And yes, I have had mold issues before in there, it's a harsh climate to grow in under the sea. DST


 In an octopuses garden? HTF = How The Fuck a little play on WTF (what the fuck)

What sort of heater do you use? I have a tube type that chucks out quite a bit of heat in a small area, I'm struggling with humidity here in Blighty too


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2012)

I do like Ringos's only Beatle tune, lol.

I am using the heater I got with the greenhouse, but just use the fan part at the moment. A tropical 2000 or something like that. Eats lecky like nobodies business though. It's a real struggle for sure. I will only use heat when I think it is getting desperately cold. Problem with using heat is as soon as the cold air from outside hits it you get moisture and high RH. Try to keep the heat usage down to a min. MJ's can get down to as low as 5 degrees easily. Plus you get some nice colouring. EDIT: In fact I would say if you are in the UK, turn the heater off for the time being.....

I had 4 lettuce in a grow box in my greenhouse. Took them out 2 days ago and they have alreayd started to turn a nice red colour. Amazing what fresh air and a slight drop in temps does.


----------



## pon (Aug 31, 2012)

DST said:


> I do like Ringos's only Beatle tune, lol.
> 
> Try to keep the heat usage down to a min. MJ's can get down to as low as 5 degrees easily. Plus you get some nice colouring. EDIT: In fact I would say if you are in the UK, turn the heater off for the time being.....


I'm having my harvest festival within the week (started gathering (harvesting) popcorn today)- do you still reckon I should turn the heater off at night? Day temp is anywhere from 22c to 30c (in shed) and last night it went down to 7c outside - 20c in shed with heater

I reckon if I want to do this in my shed over autumn/winter I'll have to have the light cycle running overnight just to keep the temps up.

ps. soz about talking about indoor on the outdoor forum  (bloody sheds outdoor anyway, same temp & humidity)


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

As long as you can keep humidity down, I would personally leave the heater off. You will get some really nice colouring into your plants, and may even see some of the natural hues come out in the buds as well as leaves. Not a direct comparison, but I put some lettuce I had out on my roof terrace that had been inside the greenhouse. And overnight the red started coming out in them.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2012)

I moved the girls into the greenhouse. Rain over the last 2 days was heavy and in Clogland it doesn't get much better. I want to get them under the glass as once the wet weather sets in they just never get dry, and then nasty things happen. So hopefully early enough this time to enjoy some nice flowers come October.


























And the lettuce I moved outside....






Peace, DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thats 1 full greenhouse D.... Dnt know how you manage to keep them green outside ma toms n sunflowers hve been totally fucked with the weather this year


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2012)

Not sure lad, I just use the same stuff I use indoors. One of my cucumbers exploded when I moved it out of the greenhouse. Apart from the consistent rain (which I guess is just part of living this part of Europe) I think we have had some ok weather...enough to get through. My tomatoes where cuttings from last year, so when I put them out they where already pretty boss. Secret to successful veg I have found is starting them early indoors. One of the lads on the 600 posted a youtube vid about it once and I have applied that and have had amazing amounts of cucmbers and tomatoes (the 2 veg's I love the most!)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope my greenhouse looks like that 1 day


----------



## ghb (Sep 1, 2012)

small plants indoors, fucking epic plants outdoors, you sure do things properly dst.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2012)

how do chief!? looks like monsters in the greenhouse haha and brai'ing in the rain eh, good work. what was it you made when we were over? port burgers if memory serves. delish.


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2012)

HHHmmmmm them burgers were well nice, late night bbq FTW


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2012)

cheers Pukka and GHB, no point doing it any other way except proper! And my indoor girls are not so small either. I have limited numbers in the cab this time. All in 20plus litre plus pots

Eh up Don and Fred, Port burgers indeedy.....the wife mentioned having a braai today actually. May be burgers will be on the cards....weather permitting.


----------



## mad dog bark (Sep 2, 2012)

DST said:


> I moved the girls into the greenhouse. Rain over the last 2 days was heavy and in Clogland it doesn't get much better. I want to get them under the glass as once the wet weather sets in they just never get dry, and then nasty things happen. So hopefully early enough this time to enjoy some nice flowers come October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some big plants there, very nice. how long will they take to finish now?
mate doing greenhouse grow in cormwall has completely fucked plants. snail abused and rot with a little bit off rabbit damage(no not the sex toy) on his few outdoors ones as well.
r u gunna lst them so they dont hit the roof?


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2012)

thats why got got to keep yer mince pies on them.....we get the same critter here.

and they have gone through their stretch so hoping for not too much more height, although training will be done as and when required.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn they are huge D, are they late or have outdoor plant's not started flowering yet ? And did you give up on gorilla growing?


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

They are bang on time, T flowering only kicks in over here about September, so you get at least 8-9 weeks before it gets dicey with the weather. August is normally all about the stretch, and once that's done the plant is just packing on flowers (which is is doing now). I'll pop up a pic in a bit.

And yes, gorilla growing was taking up too much time and was a pain considering my whole grow the first time got trampled, lol. Bloody swans. I can't believe how much I time I spent to get around 2 bongs worth, haha.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2012)

So I guess this is week 1 of flowering. Gave them a spray as per usual, there are always a couple of critters you want to get rid of.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Update coming up.........


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Done a lot of training to keep these things away from the roof of the greenhouse. It's going to be tuff but we shall persevere as they always did in good old Leith.































Peace, DST


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Always Amazing! That one tree is more than a bedroom crop! DANG!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers Xub, bloody Caterpillars have arrived again, as have what looks like yellow aphides. We had some real hot weather while I was away at the weekend and I think the beasties set in then. It's all been sprayed with neem, as have the avocados and strelitzea, but I think I'll be down the garden centre looking for something to make those caterpillars sick and give them stomach pains the little shits!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2012)

does none of the stuff you were using work?


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

not sure, we shall see in a couple of days T. It should work I just had pillars last year and lost a lot of bud to them so just want to double team on their asses.


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking frosty already and its not even 12/12 yet, getting close tho lol.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey DST - The Safer piller killer works great. Make sure you use 7ml per liter. I also read that lots of sugar (molassas) gives you a high Brix and that deters bugs from eating the plant.

As for your height issue, may I suggest some LST? Spread those ladies apart and watch them triple in size 


Here is my Big Clone after LST spreading:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2012)

cheers Mo, I have been lst'ing them, supercropping them, trying to spread the main trunks a bit to splay them out...I'll get there. And I was just thinking this moring I will give them some of my organic bloem feed which is mainly molasses

I can see a giant tree in your sig, but no pic in your post?


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2012)

187 on a undercover caterpillar, found one munchin on my buds yesterday. b-headed him infront of the whole yard for all the moths to see.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2012)

excellent stuff fella, kudos for being able to use the greenhouse once the veggies are done. lets just pray for a bit of indian summer eh


----------



## Nizza (Sep 12, 2012)

hey man i dont know if you've been having pest problems. I was growing organic and wanted to stay away from neem oil but had spidermite issues. Early flowering i did 2x neem treatments 10 days apart. I bought some stufff called spinosad cause i had caterpillars. Ive done 3 treatments and this spinosad stuff works believe it or not. It can be good for spraying around your greenhouse too if your scared of micro populations/cleaning it up. I haven't had to worry about insects for 2 weeks since my last treatment of spinosad. Not saying the stuff works wonderful, but it got me by didnt cost a lot and was definately the most organic way of treating the problem without Pepper sprays or any of that B.S. i love your grow by the way


----------



## Nizza (Sep 12, 2012)

oh yeah and i also bought this stuff called sluggo plus which u put around your grow area after a rainstorm. the stuff keeps away slugs + earwigs i was having a huge earwig problem and this solved it. the sluggo plus is some sort of noodle with something in it that insects+their eggs die from, but is completely natural and wont contaminate your shit. Of course you dont want to put it all over your pot and water it in but earwigs come up at night and it took care of them for me. I did small rings around my grow pot after a big watering, after the sun was going down and there wasn't rain the next day. im sure a lot of stuff works i just wanted to share my experience with you it was my first time outside and was very scared of pests. Now i think they're scared of me i only find random aphids during the day but they don't seem all too thriving, the spinosad definately cleared their numbers.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Nizza, thanks for your input and stopping by, I have heard of spinosad before. I tried a similar product I think from Canna and wasn't happy with it, but have always heard good things about spinosad. I'll check my garden centre when I am down there to see what they have. I kind of live in a park area and they are forever cutting the grass with the industrial lawn mowers, that added to the wind we get around here, it's a pit stop for every bug in the bloody neighbourhood! It's just one of those elements of gardening outside.

Droman, pissing myself at the summary execution. Can I hire your services please? lol.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 12, 2012)

no problem bro  i forgot to mention the stuff i used was dead bug jacks and i used it with a hose end mixer and added some spreader sticker to make it stick on. The people at the garden store told me what to do. Believe it or not you go to a good local garden center they usually know whats a problem in your area and offer some good advice, i caught the earwigs early enough because the guy there told me about how they come out at night and you wouldnt normally see em. The deadbug says its especially for caterpillars but sort of helps with the mites and aphids


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking good D! My DOG is kicking ass OD, and its a clone. The stalks are so damn heavy I didn't really need to support the plant, but did anyway. I think next year I will be placing a large order from Breeders Boutique. If they do this great from clone, i can only imagine how well they will do from seed. I too have been having pillar issues, but not as bad as all the other growers around here. I have been adding molasses for the whole flower period, so maybe that's why I'm not being bothered as much. Good luck with those big ladies, looks like you have hit the proverbial glass ceiling...or not so proverbial.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2012)

hey strictly, good news on the DOG my man, a vigorous girl she be. Most peeps seems to have got nice keepers from the pips as well. I have had really nice feedback from some customers saying it's their best strain. Really nice to get positive feedback.
I have the molasses prepped for the next feed, and when I get a minute i'll be down the garden centre (i do have a grow shop close but they tend to be a bit clueless). Garden centre is 4-5km on the peddle power bike.
I was out training them today so gonna have some funky looking colas by the end. 

I think you might be state side Nizza? I'll look for the brand so it's an no brainer if I see it, but our garden centres don't hold massive ranges of stuff like in the, UK, or US, or Spain for example. Christ there is one sort of coco you can buy, and one sort of starter soil, haha. It's kind of like the supermarkets, they also have limited stuff, most people buy veg and meat from street markets. But the people I spoke to at the garden centre are acually friendly and helpfull so I am sure I'll get something.

I am thinking of putting some netting over the top of the canopy and then attaching that to 4 corners and pulling all the top down...we shall see, should be fun, and another houdini act, ffs, I seem to always grow in the smallest of spaces.

Easy guys.

DST


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Done a lot of training to keep these things away from the roof of the greenhouse. It's going to be tuff but we shall persevere as they always did in good old Leith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin bob on them mate, an fookin huge... do look better for the training aswell just hope you get some decent sun pal.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Pukka. I've learned that these babies will grow even with limited sun. As long as they are kept reasonably dry from the rain and out of the wind. Really, weed doesn't need masses of sun to get some good out of it (obviously the more the merrier though!)


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2012)

Some late night shots......





















its pretty hard to focus in the dark, soz for the fuzziness.

Peace, DST


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lookin bang on dst bro watcha reckon it lk get ya 10-12 oz or more


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2012)

I would be happy with that, but I'd also be happy with less. It's just really nice to have some outdoor weed to smoke. Totally different.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I would be happy with that, but I'd also be happy with less. It's just really nice to have some outdoor weed to smoke. Totally different.


Heres wishin for some nice weather for ya mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

how different D? my outdoor only yielded a shady bongs worth


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2012)

My guerrila grow of a few year back yielded me about the same, possibly 2 bongs worth, lol.

Different in that the highs always last longer, the taste seems more natural (especially if doing it organic). And it made some of the best bubble i have had to date.

i would almost consider doing 5 outdoor plants each year if i had the space....and by plants i mean trees. 1 for each greenhouse, lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2012)

interesting, the high lasts longer!? must be the difference in natural lumens UV b and A etc affecting the thc make up. (my best guess...)


----------



## poplars (Sep 17, 2012)

lookin good! subbed


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's start this with some trunk porn. 

My trusty security guard keeping a lego eye on things..





They are in 70 litre pots










2 plants.



































this shot gives me a semi....





as does this....






Got about another 5 weeks of growth time I reckon. If I can get them to last that long without freezing to death and falling over into a soggy damp pile, yes, growing under the sea in a octopuses garden can be hard!!!

Peace to you all, 

DST


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

good luck with that, i nearly pissed the bed to keep myself warm last night, it doesn't work in the long run though.

have you got a heater in there yet?.


i agree about the semi too, that is a beautiful shot. i would love to do a bit of outdoor when i get my own place with a garden


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Sep 22, 2012)

Eyup D, yes sir they are fatternin up quick mate!!......seems like only a weeks past...

whats the deal with outdoor mate, do you still get a nice pong as you stroll in or does the smell kinda waft away outside??

lol just read that back an i sound gay, lol soz bro saturday wake an bake has scrabbled my mind lol...............plants look sweet none the less!!


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

No heater in there yet, and yup, it reiks the fucking place out, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 22, 2012)

starting to fill out nicely there bru. you got the critters at bay?


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2012)

Critters are a constant battle outdoors. At the moment all is well.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## ghb (Sep 23, 2012)

some healthy flowers there dst, sending you some indian summer vibes for your outdoor girls. it's changed over here this last week or so.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2012)

aye lad, it's getting a bit chillier for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2012)

Still 90F here! I lost a branch from watering. I had removed a stake from the branch and it tore of due to the water weight. Cut it off and repaired the tear. Stuck the top 12 inches of the cola in a pot and it is still alive (3 days)!

My Malawi girls are filling in nicely:




















































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice Mo, thems be huge bushes!!!! How long will you get decent weather for where you are at? I am guessing those malawi will take some time to finish? I grew a Malawi indoor and it took forever. Weather here has been miserable last few days and getting colder (central heating in my house heating actually kicked in the other day).
Thanks for sharing yer beauties!!!
Peace, DST


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 24, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job throughout the year, DST  Can't wait to see how they finish up in these final weeks, I'm subbed for the finish . I can't even imagine fighting all that humidity, I see the condensation on all of the leaves!


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2012)

Today, a cloudy day I am afraid. 


























Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 27, 2012)

chugging along nicely mate


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2012)

theres still, plenty of light getting through the clouds tho, more than in my tent lol. Looking super delicious>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2012)

lets see some macros!!!!!!!!!!!

http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/file_zps619aa357.jpg


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2012)

this is about as macro as you'll get just now.













































peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2012)

Pass the tissues and dont look at me for a min lol....


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

mr west said:


> Pass the tissues and dont look at me for a min lol....


you wouldn't wanna see my cum face!. lovely pics D


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2012)

Temps must be getting pretty low. Your plants are covered in frost!!!!!!


----------



## Superstrainz (Oct 1, 2012)

Subbed dude this stuff looks awesome can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2012)

must be the outside light as opposed to hid light in the stinky room but the frost looks brighter. or are they turning milky already?


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

I think it's the light Don. Plus the temps outside really bring out the trichs, imo.

Went to the garden centre, couldn't find one thing with spinosad in it. Most things seem to have pyretherin in or something along those lines.

Death to caterpillars!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey DST,

Here is a shot of my clipping I took off of my mainlined Mozambique Poison (MozPoz) male.







He is about to pop! Frankie says RELAX 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

Frankie says RELAX, JUST DO IT!....... when you wanna ... haha, I got the double album on vinyl, lol. Looks very sativamanish, Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2012)

> Frankie says RELAX, JUST DO IT!....... when you wanna ... haha, I got the double album on vinyl, lol. Looks very sativamanish, Mo.


I am jealous!

You are the first one to comment on this reference and I have been dropping it all over RIU and another site!

You rock DST!


I was just looking for some Punta Rojo seeds but they can't sell them to the US. I really want to get a nice pure Sativa Red. The Hawaiian bud from the old days was red and thought to have been from the Punta Rojo or the Panama Red line. I am looking for that Strain. The other I would like to find is the old Elephant Thai.


What is your favorite strain from back in the day?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

What is your favorite strain from back in the day?


lol Soap bar


----------



## Mohican (Oct 1, 2012)

> [h=2][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What to do if
> all you can get is dodgy soap bar[/FONT][/h]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Not all soap
> is as bad as all that though, so be choosey when buying it. [/FONT]
> ...


Yuck - wash my mouth out with soap!


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2012)

Soap wasnt always so nasty, back in the day it was rather nice.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

haha, Westy is right, Soap Bar was called that because of the shape. It wasn't until the 90's that it became corrupted.

I remember getting some really nice African weed (no name). Most of the bud we got in Scotland was block and passed off as Thai. But this one time the stuff was actually unpressed and boy was it strong. Not so much of a high to it, more like an indica. But my fave was the Northern Lights clone that went around my way from the late 80's. It was Nothern Light A. It was 49 days and was an explosive high. I could smoke a few tokes and would have bright red eyes, lol. Unfortunately the variety in the UK came more in the form of hashish, and I smoked plenty of excellent stuff in the late 80's, and even some in the early nineties when you really had to root around to find stuff. The hashish in The Netherlands then was also great, Manali Cream, Red/Blond Lebanese (we also got that in the UK). I could prattle on....lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2012)

And I also remember getting a bit of Nederwiet, man that stuff was great. It was the darkest looking green weed I have ever seen and can remember seeing....ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

ahhhh, memories.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

Midnight pr0n:
One looks quite thelma, the other looks more OGK leaning.































And a squash I grew. lol.






peace, DST


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

what tea are you drinking? looks like my piss. nice squash though, your buds aren't bad either mate.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

please go to hospital NOW, ghb (especially if your piss is that colour), lol.

it's Earl Grey.


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

i thought it was one of those fancy kinds, poofta tea! and yeah my kidneys still aint recovered from that battering they got the other week, blood has nearly all cleared out now.


----------



## DST (Oct 2, 2012)

my mate from back home calls it "flowery shite".


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

i'd have to agree, i thought you would like you brew thick and sweet with some shortbread or something lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 2, 2012)

How do mate....what week flower they ruffly on again? lookin frosty as fook an gettin fatquick by the looks of it, they stopped strechin now?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

lmfao, shortbread ya cheeky scally! I don't like to heavy tannins


ghb said:


> i'd have to agree, i thought you would like you brew thick and sweet with some shortbread or something lol





PUKKA BUD said:


> How do mate....what week flower they ruffly on again? lookin frosty as fook an gettin fatquick by the looks of it, they stopped strechin now?


Hello lad, good question. I would say they are looking about half way there, or there abouts. The pre-flowers on one of them started off beginning of September, but really they never started kicking in until maybe half way through September. Probably equivalent of about 4 weeks.


----------



## kndge9584 (Oct 3, 2012)

* you can see and provide some really nice colouring indeed. More of a leaf thing than within the flower.
Scotia, last year we had all our sun in Spring, then about 2 weeks of solid sun in September (which was an absolute saviour) The girls exploded in those two weeks and gave me some real nice smoke in the end. *


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

Ladies are really kicking up a gear D. And err nice squash lol 

Only other tea I can drink is the odd cup of chai. Love that with a nice thick hash jakey. You ever tried bhang lasse?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Bhang lasse!!!! what did the poor dog ever do to you? No, I have never even heard of it mate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

it's the coiffured coat..... 

[video=youtube_share;yEhXjnoGriI]http://youtu.be/yEhXjnoGriI[/video]

*Bhang*
Bhang is an old Indian recipe for a powerful weed drink
2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamom] (What the fuck is this?)
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar 
Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibres and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, dream on.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds delightful....I almost want to try it just now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2012)

obviously you can adjust the amount of weed and steep time but it's a really nice concoction. I skipped the rosewater as you can probably guess i didn't have that ingredient in the house lol.

highs much like edibles


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

So this is the Friday top 40 run down...well actually it's just a few pics. The sun was out for a brief bawhair but then fannied off behind the clouds again, to return next Jelember at 3:15. By the time I got my camera the sun was owdy, so here it is:
[youtube]cJwmzWFfFAQ[/youtube]





Did did did did you ever wonder...where the fuk the summer went to!





Goodbye Blue Sky...Hello frosty nugs.






























peace,





DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 5, 2012)

incredbleness!


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2012)

putting a nice bit of chub on, thats what we like healthy chubbers


----------



## Saldaw (Oct 5, 2012)

nice man.
i just moved to amsterdam, first year studying.. i have 4 plants under a 400w hps. what are the laws on indoor growing here?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks lads!

You are not really allowed to do it. However if you are within the 5 and no one complains you should be sweet. I know of peeps who have had visits, the cops have checked their grow, have seen it's just a few plants and left them alone. There are around 1200 busts each year in Holland, but it's the gangs and commercial growers they are after. Just be careful and you'll be sweet. Good luck with your studies!!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey DST - Your ladies are covered in frosty goodness. Your Headband looks amazing - healthy and potent. Now they just need a plant that grows The Glenlivit 18 year old 


My males popped and I got some of their stinky pollen. Gave each of the girls a little taste. 

Malawi x Mozambique Poison

Mulanje x Mozambique Poison


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the sound of Mulanje!!!!! Good luck with the beans!!

Glenlivet trees, now that would be something!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2012)

looking top notch D, caked in crystal and putting some beef on.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2012)

cheers Don, and yup, last summer was crap apart from a week or two in October which actually really helped my outdoor last year.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

It's getting to that time of year, CONSTANT MOLD WATCH! had to snip the top from a flower today, grrr! Fukkin hate gardening under the sea, it's a right pain in the crack! Oh for some mountains and sunshine!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2012)

Someone says there's a girl out there, with love in her eyes and flowers in her hair - la la laaaaa


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2012)

I only had/have one Zeppelin album and that was stolen from a girlfriend, well, she left it at my house and it stayed there after we split, House of the Holy. It still has a small sale sticker on it, $5.95, lol.

Well heres the greenhoosh. Soz, it's pitch black in there and I couldn't hold the torch steady
















Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

holding a torch & camera whilst ogling girls in the dark.  thats yee on a government list


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holding a torch & camera whilst ogling girls in the dark.  thats yee on a government list


not another bloody list.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

your plants always have a nice waxy looking coat to them. i should step up my micro game really.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Go down the garden centre and get some mycorrhizae lad. I buy the stuff for conniffers and other ever greens, which has slow release organic nutes (chicken poop and what not). Fukkin hones. 10 euro a box and it lasts me ages. I just mix it in with the coco and compost. It's also good for getting the compost excellarated too.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Lookin sweet D frosty an fat just how i like um lol......i was thinkin the same your plants always have a nice waxy lookin leafs, is that down to the mycor's then?? ive added some to this grow for the 1st time, stuffs called Root grow mycorrhizae......i added to the bottom of the hole when pottin up dont no if ive noticed any difference yet. i was thinkin of just mixin it in to the hole pots worth of coco but said on the pack just treat the hole so touches exposed roots.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

i'll have a deeks in the grow shop, i need a sack of coco this week. annoyingly it's easier to get shit online than going to the shop. was thinking about getting so rhyzo too i only use cannazyme presently. my feed schedule is so slap dash it's daft.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Same here don its a far drive to the only decent grow shop an then when i turn up what ever i want is out of stock so now i just order off line an go there if its a emergency 
i rate the rhiz mate think it works well, good for cuttins as a foliar spray an good when you pot up seems to get rid of any shock....an come in handy if you ph a little low by mistake also lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 9, 2012)

ph what is this you speak of haha 

incidentally D the og male showed it's first white root today. I was getting worried thinking it wasn't going to take. should be traveling by fairyairlines in the next few.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2012)

Forgot you dont do it, just be carefull then in veg if your usin bro raisers ph loads, so if you float around the safe zone with out, you may end up way to high mate.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

Not really sure if it's the mycorrhizae that does that or whether it's just the strains I grow. What I do know, is that the root balls I have are always the whole pot, maxed out, roots often coming out the top of the soil.

For my medium I mix roughly speaking, 1-2 parts coco, 3 parts compost, for every tray of soil I make I add, "kalk pellets" a calcium product, my conniffer magic grains with myco, lol, and some diatomeacious earth for additional conditioning. 

These outdoor girls were tranplanted into the pots that I grew this years tomatoes in, complete with same medium still left in there, just enough removed to get the root balls in. They seem to be happy enough. I have fed them the b.a.c bloem mix which has molasses and alfalfa in it as a supplement to the medium.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2012)

sweet crazy crane legs.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ph what is this you speak of haha
> 
> incidentally D the og male showed it's first white root today. I was getting worried thinking it wasn't going to take. should be traveling by fairyairlines in the next few.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha more like flamingo (there's only one leg.)


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Butternut from the greeny






this one looks like it may take a bit longer to finish...















this one is getting there
















No matter how beautiful butterfly's may be, I do like to see dead caterpillars!!!!






And ders more,.....










Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

those nut squash slices look like some sort of childs foam lamp chop. idk i've had a drink. disregard my blather


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

slaver rather than blether,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2012)

not quite but im shwerkig on it.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

Staying dry this week, after last weekends alex shenanahiggins we'll see what happends Friday though.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2012)

The squash looks deeelish! Your othere veggies are looking very appetizing as well


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2012)

I had my weekly two cans at my mum n dads tonight, my cheeks are rosey lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2012)

You must be gashed Westy! lol.

Mo, we had our squash with risotto, baked with garlic and sage. Certainly was delish! There was still some squash risotto left tonight, so I fried it in some olive oil, added bacon, mushroom, parmesano and made a frittata! Super lekker!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey DST,

Killer eats! You should open a cafe with skills like that.  

Have you ever put tomatoe juice in beer (red beer)? Just wonder if it is only a Colorado (cowboy) thing.




Here is my latest garden gem:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

It's always been a wish of mine to have a Bistro type gaff, but cooking at home, and cooking fine food in a production environment is totally different I reckon. I have known a few chefs and most of them were cunts to be fair, lol. It's funny, I got my eye on a place near where I live, they built it hoping someone would open a cafe/bistro, but it's always been an office. And now it's empty......

The outside looks kind of like a Galia Melon (the inside not) but I am guessing it's something else that we probably don't get here. Please enlighten me Mo?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

cantaloupe init? looks lush. 

cheffing is a calling i reckon. loads of folk are good cooks at home but changing it to a job isn't all it's cracked up to be. the hours are shit and the pay isn't amazing unless you've a michellin star of whatever. i love coking and i'd hate to get to the stage of not liking it doing it all the time. just my 2 bob.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you are right lad..


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cantaloupe init? looks lush.
> 
> cheffing is a calling i reckon. loads of folk are good cooks at home but changing it to a job isn't all it's cracked up to be. the hours are shit and the pay isn't amazing unless you've a michellin star of whatever. i love coking and i'd hate to get to the stage of not liking it doing it all the time. just my 2 bob.


And that's also been my thinking as well....


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2012)

Bistro/ coffee shope that sells bb gear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2012)

bet that melon tastes that little bit sweeter coming from your own garden eh. love a bit of cantaloupe on the BBQ i do.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cantaloupe init? looks lush.
> 
> cheffing is a calling i reckon. loads of folk are good cooks at home but changing it to a job isn't all it's cracked up to be. the hours are shit and the pay isn't amazing unless you've a michellin star of whatever. i love coking and i'd hate to get to the stage of not liking it doing it all the time. just my 2 bob.


Wherever my plan takes me, i am deciding to go to culinary arts. I really do like cooking, so much as could see me doing it as a job. Not so much at home.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey T, I did read about your changing things, and its good you think of your girl bru! respect.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2012)

I need to build a greenhouse! The rain got me good today - broke some big branches:




























I need a good 18 year old - and some Scotch hehe,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2012)

I need a BAD 18yr old, lol.....and dam, if it ain't pishing it doon here today as well. It's 8am and it looks like it's still the middle of the night!

So whats the plan Mo? That's a big bloody greenhouse you need to build!!!!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Oct 12, 2012)

may aswell build a mini poly tunnel lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2012)

mini aircraft hanger more like lol


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

Right, good news and bad news peeps. Bad new is that I have cut half of one of the plants (the smaller one). Mould had set into some of the flowers and it was just sprading, we have had 4 solid days of rain and it's fukkin crippling. Evne with a dehumidifier it would be like throwing a paper towel in the sea to soak up the atlantic, ffs. So I erred on the side of caution to save my bigger lady and decided to not waste my time trying to find all the little flowers with additional BUM FLUFF in them There was loads unaffected but befor elong it would have spread and then possibly onto the other girl, which would have been a disaster.

So here's the state of play now. I chopped 60% of the small one.
As you can see, the big girl is...BIG, hehe. well, not quite as big as Mo's lol.






And on with the frosty show....


























Chopped up and screwed...











Sample nugs I took from the big girl the other week...











Couple more pics to come, brb.

DST


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

soz, smoked most of the finger hash....


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2012)

Dont apologise for smoking your finger hash man, thats quite alright lol. Bummer bout the mould.


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2012)

there is that rugby ball again, is that your yardstick for what size you want your buds to be?.

thats outdoors is redonkulously frosty, no wonder you got all that lovely charras.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2012)

One can only wish.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2012)

DST said:


> One can only wish.


i've seen you get pretty close! great pics as usual.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2012)

ah man what a pisser  

first time making charras? looks like the strain to be making finger hash with.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2012)

I have done finger hash before, but it's a pain in the arse tbh, lol. I can never seem to get it all off either, and then half under my nails.....ffs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2012)

hahahah hmmmmm fingernail bowls lmao.


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2012)

i once did a harvest of slh that was beyond greasy, off 12 plants i got nearly an eighth just off my rubber gloves, it was the best smoke i ever had. never been able to replicate that for some reason, also i don't touch the buds anymore, i'm always telling people off for it.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Sometimes the resin and trichome production get off the wall in certain conditions. I think it has to do with the drop in temps. Anyway, I agree, I trim holding branches not buds, that urks me too. If I ever take a sample to the shop and my friend is not there, there's another guy who works there, and when he gets the bud he really twists it and and practically rams it up his fukkin beak. I am always like, "Ho, wtf you doing man!"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

I on't touch my buds much either. But my buddy that just started molest my buds at every given oppuritunity. He's been doing it for years.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2012)

My mates dont get to see my buds lol unless they are cut dry and offered for smoking lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2012)

Only my wife touches my baws....oh sorry, its buds you lot are talking about.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Well me thinks I will be chopping these pretty soon. Not sure if I should do it before I go to Scotland or when I get back......probably be when I get back.































Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Have a drink of Scotlands finest for me!


----------



## poplars (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin really good, I like the message of this, if you live in an area where you really can't grow outdoors, greenhouses are pretty do-able. but I'm sure it requires getting utilities like a dehumidifier and possibly even a heater, but it looks like the results would be worth it if you didn't have the opportunity to go truly outdoors. good shit man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2012)

Green House would be great for you pops. All the sun, No weather elements .


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Poplars.

A greenhouse in the desert would be hot hot hot.....imo T.


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, and I think I'll leave em until I get back from Scotland as there is good weather due this weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

hahah aye, i was thinking you'll have to have the missus on mould watch while your back in the motherland. looks fucking deeelightful that fella.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

The good lady is coming with. It's my Gran's 90th (if we can get her out of hospital). She had a "wee turn" as she called it (a Heart Attack!!! ffs). Supposed to be 19 and 20 Sat/Sun by all accounts......doh, and now I have just checked and it's going to be pishing it doon all weekend. Think I'll chop it actually. FER FUKS SAKE MAN! brb...in about 24 hours, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2012)

hahah that's the old ones for ya hard as nails eh. 

best get cracked on lad lol. never rains but it pours in Adam...


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2012)

Finished around back of seven. Just left the last of the shnizz for later.

It started off:










See, shite weather!!!





So I carried on:










Now I was getting bored trimming, and a wee bit loopy tae.





So I left it at that





And here's some of the shtuff naw!
















Take it "however you want to",

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2012)

however you want it, however you need it!


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good drills dst watcha ya reckon ya got outta the beasts??


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2012)

The other one really let the side down to be honest. I reckon a 1/4 (may be less) off her and about 1/2 off this girl, so about 25% - 30% off what I expected (may be 12 oz or so total. Ah well, at least I only found one small nug of mould on this one, and only a couple of pillars!!! I was sitting in the room and you know when something move and you can sense it somehow. I look across and bloody bright green pillar crawling across the tray the fans leaves where in, lol. Yup, it got squished! I found another one wrapped up in a leaf.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2012)

Saw a pillar on my plant yesterday! I hope it is not too late in the flower to spray some BT. I finished the first phase on my temporary greenhouse this morning. I had to move some colas around so that they wouldn't touch the plastic. Going to rain all weekend starting tonight. Tossed out the male plant - got his pollen collected.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2012)

I normally compost my fan leaves, but I thought I'd give some a whirl in the bubble bags. I still have a massive tray of fan leaves, but they have been sitting for a bit so I'll probably just compost that lot. But this is quite good stuff actually. About 4 grams of shut the fuk up!





















I just ran a 20micron bag to collect it in, and the main bag and a 160 to collect some extra shit in. I powerdrilled it on high for a few minutes so as not to get too much green. Then just ran it through the bags.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

I need to see this cellophane tech, I just use my mits usually.

looks grand for just fan trim fella


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2012)

I left the mix to dry for around 5 days, then pressed the bits together, first in hand, then put them in a bit of cellophane, and squeeze and roll and hold in hand....then I stash it doon ma kecks for a few hours, lol...not really, I just put it in my pocket for the rest of the evening, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

hahahah gentle ball heat technique. sneaky cloggy pro tip eh lmao

I always roll mine wet seems to just break apart once it's dry, might have just let it dry too much.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah man, you need to let it dry first. I find if you roll it when wet then the inside also stays wet and gets a bit fraught. I just leave it on a plate for a few days to dry out; after I have chopped it up into little bits from the main blob that comes out the bag. It should still be sticky when dry, then press together and do yer thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

gotcha, i generally roll it then leave the chunk to dry in my veg cupboard for a couple of days


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2012)

I put blob on plate, splat blob with spoon to flatten a bit, leave to dry overnight, then carefully chop up into little bits, leave to dry for a few more days, then squeeze into ball. I'd recommend not doing it in a warm place, room temperature is best me thinks, might be why it's drying out too much lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

mine doesn't really dry out too much, and once it's had a couple of days in the veg cupboard i generally get it out and play with it like a big kid, make animals out of it n cocks etc. keep it pliable lol


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2012)

normally when I get mine out and play with it, it goes hard


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

boom boom hahaha


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

Boom, also means tree in Dutch....(pronounced - "boam")











Plenty seeds from the Deep Blue male, but plenty bud too.
















Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

now there's a happy sight! you gonna thresh the seeds out and hash it up?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2012)

FUCKIN MOLD!!!!!! ffs mate bit of a shame but I guess ya used to it with the out door got it once an chopped me bitchs down a week early wish I just chopped the dodgy bit.

Apart from that mate, what a grow! They looked bloody tasty come harvest that's for sure an a tidy yield by the looks of things.

Nice hash to bro can't wait for this grow to finish so I can have ago with me new bags I ended up gettin them 1 gal set you gave me a link to on the 600.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

I will hash the other lot completely, Don, this lot I'll just pluck seeds as I go.

Cheers Pukka, Those bags do the job lad, but you gotta remember to clean them proper after use. I recommend soaking in some alcohol/water solution before using them each time.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2012)

What like some vodka with ice?? Lol......na cheers mate I'll have to see if I can get some here I no ya can get the......? Forgot the name of the stuff ya get from the chemist to clean cuts an what not......fuckin wanky stoner brain won't work I've got the name on the tip of my tongue anyway if ya no what I mean will that work?


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2012)

isopropyl, or i get something called spiritus ketonatus, fuck knows if it's called something else in the uk (but cleaning, or rubbing alcohol - 96% - they put something in it so ye canne drink it btw). Just dilute that into a basin of water. You don't need masses of it like, so probably a typical Witherspoons measure, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2012)

Santa Ana winds are blowing here today. 80 kph in some places. Those sticky colas will be like dust wands collecting all of the crap from the air. It will all get cleaned out when I make the ice water extraction


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

WOG SKY











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2012)

some tree that Mo. glad the weather gave you a break!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 15, 2012)

See the sky - rain tomorrow. Everything is tied up nicely and the temps are nice tonight with a nice hint of rain smell. No rain yet.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2012)

If we had sky like that we would be celebrating and getting our Speedo's out!!!!!

Beautiful pic Mo!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2012)

Rain broke the Ugly Reveg Clone but the WOG is still OK_____________________________________________________________________________________________WOG:____________________________________________________________________________________________________________




_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________Reveg Clone:_________________________________________________________________________________________




___________________________________________________________________________________________Cheers,Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi DST,
Got some seeds from the Ugly Reveg Clone

Malawi F x MozPoz M 















Cheers,Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a pair of eyes pearing out the screen at me!!! I am stoned and rather knachered though.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 23, 2012)

How did the cup go fella?.......gray area came 3rd dint they?


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Pukka thanks. WAs great to meet so many peeps and put the BB name out there. Grey Area got a 2nd and a 3rd place. For there Grey Crystals and the Ever Grey (which was basically Sour Diesel).


----------



## mr west (Nov 26, 2012)

(which was basically Sour Diesel). which is basically headband right?


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2012)

Slightly different. Headband is OG kush crossed with ECSD. (or Sour Kush as some peeps call it after the whole Headband clone only, 707 political thing that happened...)


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the rep!

How was the cup?


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

The Cup was a good time Mo. Here's a pic of our booth.....(I love spaming this pic out there)






I met up with some new RIU'ers there, smoked an amazing amount of melt, weed, erl, and drank a ton of beer to boot. My old carcass took about a week to get over it

Going to make some ice with some of my outdoor today. Will post up the results later.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2012)

DST - Is that you?! Nicely done  How long did it take you to get a company put together? Is it worth it? 

I know what you mean about the recovery time. We just had our Thanksgiving holiday (Thursday-Sunday) and I drank and vapped like I wish I could do every day. Took it easy on Saturday and I was almost recovered by Monday 

Found a few more seeds and the hash is darkening up to a golden brown color. Mmmmmmmm hash hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> The Cup was a good time Mo. Here's a pic of our booth.....(I love spaming this pic out there)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump that boothl, shant miss the hard stools tho, my arse has got the feeling back now tho.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Good Pukka thanks. WAs great to meet so many peeps and put the BB name out there. Grey Area got a 2nd and a 3rd place. For there Grey Crystals and the Ever Grey (which was basically Sour Diesel).


Sweet mate glad it went good for yas. .......wish I bloody went, my days of trips to the dam with the lads have gone since I took the Mrs lol....I'm takin her next year Dec time for her 30th just a wknd jobby I reckon, I'm defo gunna wander over to the grey area for a few!


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

I am just part of BB, Mo. In this pick the right part, lol.






It's been 15 months and we are just finally getting a little bit of recognition. You will not make any money for at leat 2 years I reckon, unless you are mugging people off (which isn't nice, and even if you are not, some people think you are mugging them off). It's kind of like growing, you need to be patient. As far as it being "worth it", for me I have not had as much fun doing anything else. And it was with great pleasure I told people that I had taken a vacation from my real job to stand and talk to growers all day. People really appreciated that we where doing it for the love of it.....if I could stand back from my real company in the IT world I would do it in a minute. But somethings got to put food on the table.


Mohican said:


> DST - Is that you?! Nicely done  How long did it take you to get a company put together? Is it worth it?
> 
> I know what you mean about the recovery time. We just had our Thanksgiving holiday (Thursday-Sunday) and I drank and vapped like I wish I could do every day. Took it easy on Saturday and I was almost recovered by Monday
> 
> ...


oxidising hash.....yum.



mr west said:


> bump that boothl, shant miss the hard stools tho, my arse has got the feeling back now tho.


Ten bob bit arse, lol.



PUKKA BUD said:


> Sweet mate glad it went good for yas. .......wish I bloody went, my days of trips to the dam with the lads have gone since I took the Mrs lol....I'm takin her next year Dec time for her 30th just a wknd jobby I reckon, I'm defo gunna wander over to the grey area for a few!


Gies a shout, would be a pleasure to meet up.

Peace, 
DST


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats not how I pictured you D,always imagined u like a mad hippy stoner long beard that kinda shit lol


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2012)

I am to grey to be having massive beards, my wife gets pissed as it is with my so called designer stuble, and my Mum tells me she thinks it makes us look old...like I give a fuk Mum. Sorry, shouldn't talk about my Mum like that. It's also her Birthday!

Here's some pics of the hash I am making (leaving the second run to sit for a while to see if I get anything.

Mix of ice, some from the ice maker, some made in tubs that I break up. Water being chilled.





Tools of the trade, lol.





Cheap bags, but they work, and I try to keep em very clean.





The ice










The weed, this is untrimmed outdoor. Some still in the bag so in about total a QP going into the mix. It was also pollenated with the deep blue bit since it turned out to be a not so vigourous a lady, I am not using the s33ds. 










Time to mash it up....





This is the 120, not bad, little tinge of green in there, but nothing the spray won't help get rid of.





75















20 micron, looks kind of dark yuk to me!





The 160





More of the 75










The 120, I am sure there is a little face in there somewhere...






Peace and hashish,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

smooth D, looks incredible.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2012)

Yum - it looks like sand - oh to have a beach full of trich sand - might be a bit sticky though hehe.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow - I know a Canna Baron  I wish I could do that for a living also!

Photobucket is back up so here are some pics


Fresh hash:








Dried hash:








Seeds:


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2012)

Canna Baron, lmao.

Nice pics Mo, so what's your fave bag size? I am def liking my 75micron bag.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is my run:


Grades from each bag on first gentle mixing run:











78 Micron collection in the bag:















I did like ten more runs with more ice and more mixing and just kept getting good results in my 78 micron bag. All the other grades had small amounts or they were trash (190).


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

The 70's are the ones for sure!


----------



## mr west (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought a 5 bag set, quite cheap i spose
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250893791256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2012)

I would quite like a go at the 90 micron bag...I reckon between there and 120 you will get some real nice trichomes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

how's that shish looking now D? you do a second and third run? weight looks a bit low for a QP of bud and trim but i'm a powerdrill man so i guess my shiz is full of plant 

EDIT: I'm a tool I was looking at Mo's


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2012)

It stays the same until I rub it between my fingers before putting it into a bowl. The it's almost translucent and just melts away. I reckon I got a good 10 gram plus across the grades. I ran it twice, I get bored after 2 runs......not quite the same as doing erl which takes me 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

Furry muff gadgie  keeping it class ay lol

translucent ?!? Never seen my bubble do that


----------



## Mohican (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey DST - I found the pot of gold!











Unfortunately the gold is starting to rot 












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, nice pic Mo. Shame about the rot setting in. I guess in December if I had anything growing it would be a huge stick of mold and rot. Best get it down and trimmed. I don't envy you that job with those monsters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

some picture that Mo!. sure there'll be plenty non mouldy and plenty hashed mould in your future man.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> translucent ?!? Never seen my bubble do that


Fairly translucent....very nice smoke. Very melty yesh!

























Peace and shmeltyness to all,
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

some next level concentrate right there.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2012)

Luvliness


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey DST - Are you coming to visit Los Angeles for the Cup?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Mo, Not this year, it all came around too quickly. We might try to get out to Colorado in April though. Are you going along? I assume you would only be able to get in with a MJMcard?


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I'll just be continuing this thread for the coming year to include my outdoor and my veggie grows. Bit cold at the minute to start anything going in the MJ arena, but I have started some Tatties and things in the interim. Here's whaats going down so far.

These are various Tulip varieties that we planted end of last year. Roots are going boss down under.





Tulip bulbs can double, treble in size. From my understanding, tulip breeders plant their bulbs over the winter for them to grow. The bulbs then create "offsets" which are then cultivated to create clones of the same cultivar giving you identical flowers the following year. The bulbs are taken out of the ground and then stored before being replanted again in Fall.





You can just see the roots (soz, piss poor camera shot).





It's a bit chilly outside...










Tatties, grown inside for the minute and I'll move them outside when the weather improves. You can do them in grow bags, just keep topping up the bag with soil as the plants grow until you have a fuil bag. Then when they have matured we slice the bag open, and eh voilá, a bag of spuds!





And my Dolce Rosso clones taken from last years toms.





Some new varieties that I'll be trying out this year. Sent from a good friend in the USofA.
















I have also got some Basil s33d I collected, red pepper, brocolli, pumkpins, squash so should be a fun filled season or 2 ahead.

Peace and stay tuned.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

lol celebrity tommies eh. 

I was thinking it's a bit early for your outdoor season starting.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

At minus three, mate too right it's a bit early. But nothing like planing

Funny, if you crossed them you could get:
Big Boy
Better Beef (quite topical in the current horsey meat climate, lol)
Big Celebrity or Celebrity Beef


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

I've heard of celebrity pork but not beef. maybe it's Findus new line up. contains 100% franky detori




mmmmmmmm er no


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like Spam to me

This whole horsemeat thing is hilarious. Is it because people like horses better than cows that everyone is upset? People should know that buying frozen meat products is dodgy, as soon as BSE/CJD came out I just stopped buying anything packaged or frozen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

hahahahah i face palmed. 

it's been the topic of debate amongst a lot but this weekend my pals missus said well it's like if you were a smoker and you bought a pack of full fat marlboro and there were silk cut inside you'd not be happy. 

with regards the CJD thing. the meat cuts near bone, were likely to be affected in the whatever percentile of beef infected but topside and silverside were completely risk free. my family ate a fuck load of beef during that time as it was rock bottom prices. my mother went to the abattoir and butchered a half cow herself in the kitchen. second thoughts though, it could explain a few things about myself and her and my dad come to think of it. 

though i do agree buying frozen meat isn't the best idea. fresh is always preferable


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah i face palmed.
> 
> it's been the topic of debate amongst a lot but this weekend my pals missus said well it's like if you were a smoker and you bought a pack of full fat marlboro and there were silk cut inside you'd not be happy.


that is true, but at least the horse meat won't kill you death by silk cut, imagine, you'd need to smoke a whole factory's worth!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

hahahah putting rizla gum round the little holes at the filter end on that many silk cuts  

personally i reckon adding horse to findus probably increased the quality a shit load.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah putting rizla gum round the little holes at the filter end on that many silk cuts
> 
> personally i reckon adding horse to findus probably increased the quality a shit load.


Exactly, so basically you can retort your ladies friends argument with. "So actually it's more like people buying Silk Cut but getting given Malboro Full phat instead"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

i actually countered with 'it's more like buying marlboro and getting a box of regal'


probs lost on you not being a smoker.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2013)

Ehm......yup.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2013)

barring the odd few drags while wrecked i've been off them since crimbo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2013)

Sweet garden DST! That is some cold ass looking weather. I would love to make it out to CO in April - I have family there - and the new MJ laws are very promising 

I will try to meet Subcool this weekend and give him some of my Mulange.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet. If you go and I can also make it I'll bring my Frankie Goes to Hollywood LP for ya!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Quick update on the veggies and shtuff.
Covered the tulips up again as we drop down to minus degree temps.















Old skool air pots, lol.





Icey greenhouse roof





Some trinkets in the g-house to keep the plants happy.















Dolce Rosso clones





Tatties










My wifes first avocado





And the other avo's...having some issues with them.











Peace out,

DST


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey DST,
Avos like iron and can get N burn really easy. The Avo in the back yard has leaves that are almost black from all the N it got when it drank the MJ leftovers last grow. I will take a pic of it tomorrow for you. Found my 73 micron Malawi IWE in my grow room! So good - made my lips numb and now I won't sleep ;P

Thanks for reminding me - i need to get my bulbs in the ground 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

Im glad this thread is back in action  everything is looking good, all I have planted atm is garlic and onion. Im very familiar with those tomatoes, did great for me, I hope they do well in your climate


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2013)

My taters are getting eaten alive by the earwigs. I need to find a preditor for them or try a beer and soap trap.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the Iron info, Mo. I will tell the wife. We have been stumped, ph, too much water, not enough nutes....The best they got was when I gave them a micro wash which has iron in it so I'll give that another try. Any recommendations for adding Iron? I just ran our of Diatomeacious earth which has iron in it, I am sure.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Feel free to throw up pics anytime whodat.

Adn these dolce rosso seem to do well. the 2 clones are taken from last years plants, which were clones of the previous year. Here's a pic from the 2nd harvest from last year.







whodatnation said:


> Im glad this thread is back in action  everything is looking good, all I have planted atm is garlic and onion. Im very familiar with those tomatoes, did great for me, I hope they do well in your climate


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

found a cool article on avocado defficiencies.
http://www.avocadosource.com/journals/saaga/saaga_1991/saaga_1991_pg_67-71.pdf

interesting technique they use.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2013)

The old timers around here will drive nails in the trunk of an Avo tree to get it to grow fruit. I have seen it work. Steel wool soaked in vinegar can produce a nice start to a soil ammendment that adds iron. Used this on the gardenias.

I have one tenth the number of posts as you! Trippy!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Yet you grow plants 10 times the size I do.....

Mmmn re nails. That is a choice the fine lady must make. Thanks though Mo.


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2013)

Yet you grow plants 10 times the size I do.....

Mmmn re nails. That is a choice the fine lady must make. Thanks though Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2013)

I just meant that the number of posts you had were 17760 and I had 1776! Kismet


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2013)

I know I was trying to pen a smart retort.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey DST - Sorry it took me so long to get these up. I have been in this house for 12 years and I lost two trees before I got a good one and now I have two! They are still babies. My first Avo was a dwarf which apparently do not hold their fruit (WHY WOULD ANYBODY WANT ONE?). Tree two was doing well and I asked my gardener to move it and he killed it! It the the dead stick behind the Avo tree in these pics. It keeps popping shoots and then dying off. I will pull it this year. The Avo tree is from HomeDepot.

About five years ago my daughter and I were at the farm store and we saw this giant Avocado on the counter. I asked about it and the guy next to me said "That is mine, I gave it to them" in a mean sort of way. So we proceded to load up the car with organic soil and we were getting ready to drive away when there was a knock on my window. It was the farm store guy and he gave us the Avocado! So we planted this giant Avo seed in a trashcan full of organic soil and watered it daily. One day when I walked over to water it there was a big hole in the dirt and the seed was gone! I was so pissed! 

A couple weeks later I was pulling weeds in my garden and there was a half eaten giant Avo seed under the Gardenia. I put it back in the trashcan/planter and kept watering it. It sprouted! It is now in the ground and is growing like a weed!

Here are some pics:

Avo 1:

Sept 2011








May 2012








Aug 2012








Feb 2013




















Avo 2 Giant

April 2012








Feb 2013










Tangerine:









Blueberries:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the half eaten avo story!!! how cool. I have the biggest avo seed sitting on our table at the moment, it came from a really nice organic avo we had, so I thought, we got to try this one. The store avos (or supermarket ones) always have quite small (or smaller) s33ds I find.
Your big avo (no. 2), kind of looks similar to some of the ones we got. Seriously though, how long did you wait for them to fruit, and do we really have to wait 10 years? Thanks for the pics as always! I got a blueberry plant but at the moment it looks more like a twig! I made some muffins last year with ours. yum!
Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

A little update on things. Not much change apart form the tatties going boss, and we got pumpkin babies!

One of my dolce rosso clones. Getting all nice and hairy!!!





Funny, I gave a friend a dolce rosso clone for her birthday and she started freaking out because she wasn't sure what to do with it, she called my wife and said, what should i do, it's got hairs growing all over it, lmfao....
This is out best looking avo...





Random taiter shots.















ickle baby pumpkins...not sure why my wife planted 2 in one pot...






And that's me. I was thinking today, I might go with an Engineers Dream for my outside. It would be funny comparing what Mo could get outside with an ED and what I could get outside with an ED here in sunny Amsterdam...not a competition, just a comparison eh! I don't want to get made to look too stupid

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

been pondering over my own tommy choices this year. still not sure. some form of cherry variety probably i'm really wanting baby plums. 

avacado's look great man. i might try this cocktails in seeds in cups, owt i need to know about it? frying the kernel removing all the fruit?


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

The dolce rosso are cherry toms crossed with roma's. Super sweet but bigger than a cherry tom.

What what? frying the kernel, not sure what you mean lad. You talking about starting an avocado? If so, we just dry em, stick some cocktail sticks in them and suspend them over a glass of water. They will crack, then a root will apear and then the shoot. Then we planted them witha bit of the stone above ground (not sure if this is correct or not but it worked).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2013)

kool kool, thanks man, i was high as and thinking bout breakfast, think that's where the frying bit came from. I just meant how do you remove all the fruit or does it just come away naturally. any traits i should look out for down the supermarket lmao

just looking up mango's 5 years for the tree to fruit ffs. think avacado's are even longer right? i want a mini fruit tree, thinking lemon, i don't think you can get mini lime trees. you can!! sweet


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2013)

haha, too many traits to look out for avocado newb!

I got a lemon tree, it hasn't had the greatest starts in life over here but it's still chugging away slowly. Avo's I think are 10 years, ffs.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2013)

You can get cuttings from older trees and splice them to your young plant to get fruit sooner. We have a tree that we named sangria because she is made of cuttings from two types of oranges, one lime, and one lemon. She is getting defoliated by some pest but the hot weather is helping her grow faster right now and all of the watering is driving away the ants. Cold weather is on the way now. Hope it does not hurt the buds on the Avo tree.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

i'v bought a load of seeds to start, just need a sack of compost and i'm away.

lupins carrots ( amsterdam 3 variety?!?) and night scented stock.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2013)

God knows where I would get stuff like that here Mo....sometimes I am really lost where I live. The garden centres are crap, the DIY places.....are also crap (compared to the UK), and the supermarkets, don't even start me on the supermarkets. But other things in life are good so there's always a balance.

Never heard of 3 variety Don. But then I have never heard of 90% of the weed varieties out there either, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2013)

they had at least 3 or 4 types. from chantenay to normal to baby ones. these are just for pots in the porch come greenhouse to veg a while before they go out to the garden


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2013)

Try farmer's markets and real farm supply stores. I am lucky that this was once a major farm area. The soil is great and there are a few farm stores left. Everything they sell is half the price and twice the quality as name brand stores. I went to a farmer's market yesterday in Old Town Orange at the orange packing plant. This area was the HQ for most of the orange production in CA. The reason I went was so I could speak to a famous farmer that sells A1 stock. He told me about a new HAAS avo plant that gets two crops a year and he has seen over 50 avocados on a 1 meter branch! He is going to bring me one in a couple weeks!


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Not much growing in the greenhouse, it's v-chilly here at the moment with what seems like an Arctic wind.
Progress on the tulips.















greenhouse roof...brrr





Pumpkin has it's first real leaf






Peace, DST



Declaring my snowy love for my wife...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2013)

awwww how very cloggy, tulips in the greenhouse. I stuck carrot seeds in a container then it's been minus or near it since so i doubt they've germed, waiting for the snow and last frost is a reet pain in the pooper


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

How romantic 

Did she get the job?


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for asking, Mo, but unfortunately she didn't....even though she is actually doing the job just now (it's a real fukking joke at her place). The 2 top guys are making the place hell to work. They never hired the external guy they interviewed either by all accounts. Just a bunch of time waisting cunts who have probably thought, well she's doing the job the now so we might as well milk it and not pay her anything more. She hasn't had a pay rise in 6 years (not even an inflationary increase). It's quite incredible, and I could go on and on about it but will refrain from boring you to shreds, lol. She's in good spirits all the same Takes a lot to knock a South African woman down.



Mohican said:


> How romantic
> 
> Did she get the job?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey DST - Tell her to quit. They will freak and give her the job - and she should then make them pay more than originally discussed. My Aunt worked at National Geographic and had a woman coworker that threatened to leave every six months and got a raise each time. Employers take advantage of women and their maternal desire to nurture and help.

My mom had like 20 jobs in 3 years dealing with this kind of bullshit. Got herself from bookkeeper to CFO doing this. Then she got a computer and started her own company. My wife and I started our own company when we saw that the business world did not accept the bright ideas of young people. We have been working from home writing computer guides and online help ever since.

I am sending out good vibes towards her success! RIU people join in and send some positive thoughts in her direction! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

I think if her bosses were normal people then her saying she is quitting might actually work. But hear this one. One point they are all busting their assess, doing like 60- 70 hour weeks while the agency tried to get more business. It's difficult to explain how her department deal with other departments in her work, but ultimately they are the ones that turn the ideas into Graphic form. Often creative ideas are quashed and revamped, or restarted, or messed around with. Now when you have 1 or 2 Creative Directors who basically say that they need to approve everything, it just becomes a nightmare. It is not strange to see her going to work in the morning and not getting back until the next morning, and at that time it was like every other day. Her and the other Stuidio Manager went to the Director to see if they could do something about it, he looked at my wife and said "if you don't like it, then leave". End of meeting. They are cunts! Simple as. Her next issue is actually getting someone in this day and age to match her current salary.
They told her that they are going to create some sort of specialist position for her, but I'll believe it when I see it.

So you are a Technical Writer? I work in IT and Telecommunications on the staffing side (I have a headhunting/contract recruitment company...among other things, lol.)
Thanks for the positive vibes, much appreciated. 

Slainte, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

rock and a hard place. your lady is totally undervalued by those tossers. I'm starting to come home angry at my job almost every day, so i'm looking at retraining. foundation degree in get this, counselling. then on to specialise in drugs probably. be a few years but should be a decent salary at the end. plenty of druggies in the uk. 

being ones own boss as you are is the ultimate goal if you're driven enough. does your lady not fancy poaching the good staff and forming her own creative design works? 

them telling Mrs D 'you don't like it leave' is a bluff imo. every case is diff obv but i've always known that i can walk from a job on friday interview monday and be in a job the next week. done it countless times. yeah so the pay won't be as good or whatever but the piece of mind of knowing your not their bitch is worth it. difficult if you got kids n a mortgage etc. kinda why i started growing. to prop up my intermittent work. i miss not working at all and just dealing but it doesn't last forever.

hope it changes for the good for you both bru.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheers Don, you may be right on the bluff front, but you would not believe how little respect these dudes have for anyone. They are still living in the time of when Advertising people where Mad Men.

And go for the re-training!! Sounds like a winner.

As for the wife setting up on her own, I have suggested it to her (even going Freelance) which would ultimately fit in nicely with our (or should I say MY) dream of living here and in Cape Town and chasing the sun for the rest of my life.

We got our health, we both got jobs and cash, honestly, we can't complain a single bit. But hey, what would life be without a little grumble now and then about things....

EDIT: It's snowing here and the sun is shining. I feel if I stood at the balcony door I would get a sun tan....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2013)

mate i have the exact same feelings, right down to the tan at the window lol. and yeah there are a billion or more folks in a lot worse positions than us but it does you good to grumble now and then. i usually get bladdered or off my nut n forget about it for a few days but i know it doesn't help. hence me wanting to get into a gym n do bag work. lol. 

had another go at skipping lmao i have the style and grace of a baby elephant taking it's first steps.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> had another go at skipping lmao i have the style and grace of a baby elephant taking it's first steps.


haha. oh it took me a while to get the hang of it, who would have thought throwing a rope over your head could be difficult.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

So here is the 1-9 of tomato seed I have planted. Sorry for the format, I copied it from an excel spreadsheet, lol.
1/16 oz tomato Homestead 24 Lot 24
1/16 oz Beefsteak Lot 541/16 oz Tomato Rutgers Select Lot 42Tomato Arkansas Travel PK Lot68708Tomato Marglobe PKG Lot797Tomato Big BeefTomato Marion PKG Lot582CelebrityBetter Boy
None of them have popped yet





Lollo blonde lettuce





What's called Veldsla here - Field Lettuce.





Brought the strawberry's in from outside and they started to flower....










these ones haven't started to flower yet, but they are a few years old now.





New growth on terminal avocado. This has been since adding the Micro wash and some Nitrogen.





I would have moved these spuds outdoors but we still had some snow flakes yesterday 






Check the state of the tomato cutting I gave to my neighbour. Even I had to go out and water it a few weeks back, I also put in a little metal frame, but it looks really neglected.... sheesh, some peeps!





Here are mine, same clones from same plant taken at the same time (the Dolce Rosso)....shows what a bit of TLC can do.










Pumpkin





Babies in the making...





Tulips are hardy fukkers for sure. Survived the frost with some bubble wrap thrown over them. They do originate from cold mountainous areas (the Ottomon empire brought them into popularity)
















Thanks for watching, peace, DST


----------



## Xub420 (Mar 29, 2013)

Lovin the selection DST! We got stuff goin ourselves!


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Xub! It would be nice to have more going but it's still snowing here, ffs. Not lying but it's toooo dam cold.

Some of the tom's are breaking ground!!! Sweet.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet stuff D! 
GL with those southern toms  glad they popped out for ya.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2013)

Number is the number on the tag the different strains have been given. I put a few seeds in each tub hoping to select the best. Here's the stats so far on the toms.

Tomato varietyNumberGermination dates and numbers1/16 oz tomato Homestead 24 Lot 24129/3 x21/16 oz Beefsteak Lot 54229/3 x31/16 oz Tomato Rutgers Select Lot 42329/3 x3Tomato Arkansas Travel PK Lot68708429/3 x1Tomato Marglobe PKG Lot7975Tomato Big Beef6Tomato Marion PKG Lot5827Celebrity829/3 x4Better Boy929/3 x3


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 29, 2013)

Mmm rutgers.

Who needs dates and numbers anyway!


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Ickle yins......

I thought I had kept the seed apart...oh well.

























wow, shakey out off focus pic











Peace, DST


----------



## Xub420 (Mar 30, 2013)

Question for ya DST? Im getting into the krims and black prince variety of toms this year. Any experience with them? I had tried a black cherry from a farmers market and it was amazing. But its tough to find those varieties here. Everyone carries the same strains. From Home Depot to the garden stores. I finally came across some clones. I ahave a black prince, cherry, and a krim. So imma have a go outside with them this season. PEACEandLOVE


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2013)

spring has finally sprung in blighty, it's actually warm ish today. and summertime starts tomorrow lmao. if the veggie thread still going? maybe we should kick another one off if there's not already.

your going to be stowed out with tommies! make sure you leave enough for the outdoor ganj plants  lol

i've moved my carrot tub out into the conservatory this after, i'll be pissed if it snows again next week. tomorrow i'm planning on filling up the tubs and planting a load of stuff, i got white strawberries, red and white onionsand some flowers, night scented stock and lupins.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Xub, never had any experience with those varieties to be fair, they sound funky though! Please let me see some pics when they get going?

For some reason, the word Lupins makes me smile


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha I love lupins and snapdragons, though they are bee magnets.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

flowers for bees are GOOOOOOD!!!!!

I had a weed grow out a pot last year and it turned into this lovely little flower, my wife was obsessed with it so I never pulled it. Bee's were at it all day long.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm kinda allergic to wasps. and I imagine bees too though they're less aggressive. still i run like a little girl though 

i've got a honeysuckly i'm getting up to size for a piece of trellis in the garden. it's looking good so far, bees also love them lol.

I really want some nice loungers of furniture for the garden but i know for a fact if i get some we'll have the crappest summer in a decade.#


Edit: any dolce rosso snips going spare!?! lol i joke lol.kind of, BnQ are piss poor selection wise. I think i'm going to order some baby plumb varieties and i'm overdue a chilli plant.


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

Most peeps get a bit spooked with wasps, bee's I don't mind too much. 

Aye, tempting fate can be a bummer....


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2013)

I could take a cut, will be ready in about a week if you want it, they root like naebodies business. Wish I had some of their genes in my cannorbis planticusus!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm kinda allergic to wasps. and I imagine bees too though they're less aggressive. still i run like a little girl though
> 
> i've got a honeysuckly i'm getting up to size for a piece of trellis in the garden. it's looking good so far, bees also love them lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

i looked like john merrick for a week after a wasp stung me in the eyelid. couldn't go out the house it was that bad. 

aye a rosso snipper would be good cheers, it's been in your garden long enough it must be canny lmao. 1 week root time is impressive for most plants.

i'm going to tackle the back garden today. looking forward to it. i should have prepped it all last autumn but the way the seasons are moving it was like Autumn for a week of wind then it was winter  they'll have to suffer and early prune in spring. lol no it's summer today so 'm hoping i've got the season change right. 

indoor is so much easier hahaha


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2013)

I remember you showed me the pics don, not a pretty sight. Normally ur a goood looking chap, that wasp must of been called tyson lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

why thank you kind sir! i have my moments lol. tyson lmao, i've been punched/kicked in the face and not had swelling like that. they said i might be allergic, ffs might be haha they reckoned next time you get stung in the face if it happens again you might have to carry a shot for aniphylactic shock. bugger that i said i'll just keep out there fucking way.


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 31, 2013)

I could only imagine the heckling one would get, for carrying and emergency bee sting shot. lol. at all times, never when you might get dive bombed on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

i get enough running away like a little girl droman. i tell ya, removing the stinger from my eyelid looking at the reflection in a cars wing mirror i will never forget. i keep thinking i'll put it int a comedy gif format as it's that bad lol. my face swelling could go viral


----------



## Xub420 (Mar 31, 2013)

I love bees!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 31, 2013)

Im terrified of wasps, bees dont bother me a bit even though I get stung by them more often... Maybe something to do with a massive wasp attack when I was a kid lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2013)

I would knock down all of the wasp nests every year because I thought they were bad. Then I found out that they eat aphids. Now we are good buddies 










They still try to build nests in some places where I must remove them but for the most part we are good friends now.


A couple other new pics from the garden:

Rose (I cant wait to see the Tulips):








Mint:









Succulent:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the succulent, looks real pretty!!!

We have a jade plant in our house, the branches are getting long and the leaves on the end of the branches fall off, when they do they often have little leaves growing on the leaves and roots coming out of them. So we just plant them on. I have had this Jade/money plant over 10 years now. I am uploading some pics....


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2013)

Toms update>>>















Our Jade/Money plant with some of it's offspring. They make great presents to give to people.





















Organic avo seed that was real tasty so decided to try and give it a go..






Snip for Don.





My wife enjoying our sunny Sunday sun, lol....that's how we sunbathe in Northern Europe in Spring!





Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2013)

well if everyone's getting their succulents out..... 

Black prince,


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey DST, 

Your wife looks sooooo cold! Must be very tired of the indoors to venture out in that! Why isn't she in the greenhouse where I bet it was nice and warm?

The succulent is in a basket hanging from a light pole. It was here when we moved in 15 years ago and I just keep giving it love. Gave it some MJ food last year and it is really bulking up this spring. On the ground below there is a smaller version that is growing. I need to move it somewhere else. I will post a couple Jade plant pics for you. I had to move four of them from my garden. I kept the biggest one.

Last year I put a tomato cutting right in to soil and it kept growing - no gel or anything.

Great garden pics all!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

lmao @ netherlands sunbathing.
Love all the awesome pics!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2013)

Succulent on a pole:









Potatoes:
















Jade:










Weather:


Stormy side:












Clear side:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Succulent on a pole, I don't know, that just sounds funny to me, lol.....And check the girth on that Jade

Get yer succulents out for the lads! 

ok, enough double entendres.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2013)

looks a damn sight warmer poolside Mo'!


----------



## simpleman420 (Apr 2, 2013)

your headband is one of the prettiest plants i've seen. ++


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheers, I hope the garden this season works out. Got a lot growing on

And news in the greenhouse. I found 3 random mj babies growing out a couple of pots of compost I had left out I thought, hardy little fuks these are, they came up when it was nigh on minus temps. So I repotted them and lets see what happens........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 3, 2013)

hahaaa i remember oscar  get the bin ready lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 3, 2013)

pessimist! lol.....nothing can go wrong in my mind at the moment.


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2013)

old golden boz.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

to be fair, I did find Oscar sittin on top of a bar in Amsterdam so the chances of it being a bit wacky where high. These beans will have come from something that I have grown in the past.....Anyway, they seem happy in 3degrees celcius so who am I to complain.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

DST said:


> pessimist! lol.....nothing can go wrong in my mind at the moment.



lol no mate i meant the eff off massive plant you had in a bin bag lmao.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

aaah, now I remember Oscar, that was different from Barbagseed, lol. I'll need to see if I can find a pic of Oscar now.....


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2013)

Found some Oscar pics this was 2010.




















Shame the weather was utter pants that year!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

aye it was a bit balls eh. still did well for crappy weather.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

Oscar is a crazy mofo! living in a garbage bag! not bad


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2013)

I liked Oscar as it was just a garbage bag full of old roots and mulch from running bubble hash, along with god knows whaat else. I trully believe if you compost your trim and leftovers from making hash then the plants love growing in this medium. I mean this little one made it's way out of a closed up black bag and without much care turned into a nice fat bush. Don't you just love these plants!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

..............................


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 5, 2013)

DST said:


> I liked Oscar as it was just a garbage bag full of old roots and mulch from running bubble hash, along with god knows whaat else. I trully believe if you compost your trim and leftovers from making hash then the plants love growing in this medium. I mean this little one made it's way out of a closed up black bag and without much care turned into a nice fat bush. Don't you just love these plants!!!



I had no idea that was the story behind Oscar! That is amazing,,, makes my wonder why I put so much effort into this lol

oscar!
[video=youtube;rYpoz4t079g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYpoz4t079g[/video]


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Aye, it's a mystery sometimes whodat. But the world worked pretty well before we arrived so I reckon it's little wonder that things do better when we don't stick our ores in! lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2013)

Was just about to post this when the site went down. Luckily I copy and pasted before it did.

Some ups and some downs in the garden. The lettuce starts I bought are aphide infected. One already snuffed it, kicked the bucket so to say. Given them a spray with the nicotine spray I made up with a bit of the garlic mix and we shall see. One of the potato pots just went tits up. Literally they all just keeled over. Gave them some medicine but nadda. So I chopped the tops off hoping that they will do as they did last year when they got frosted to fuk, they literally grew back even bigger! Anyway, some pics.

Doce Rosso





Pumpkin





The toms from seed. All strains have now produced something. Couple of pots didn't do so well. I'll decide shortly which will get culled.





Dons dolce rosso clone...roots starting to develop. Just in a shot glass, no rooting hormone.





LGP and Mr West's dolce rosso clone.





The Tulips.





Boss tulip





Don't you just love nature. So these little one as I said before, literally appeared out of some pots of soil I had set aside for the tomatoes within a few days of the spring equinox. And that was in very, very cold conditions. And now another 2 have appeared, lol. I repotted these ones.










And the fukked up spuds....






Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 6, 2013)

came accross this site thought u might like a ganda
http://www.readytogrow.co.uk/index_pages/tomato.html


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

That really is amazing. You should hold onto those herb plants that seem to love the cold, you could grow year round! 
Tomatoes are also very hearty,,, last year when I direct sowed too many I literally ripped them out of the ground, stuck them in a cooler with water and an airstone and in a week they all had good roots, from there they went into the ground. I wish cannabis rooted as easy.

Your so much farther along than I am... though everyone is, I fooked it pretty good this year in regards to veggies.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

that's what I am thinking whodat. These little yins popping up happy as larry in minus temps, lol....(ok, it was a bit warmer in the greenhouse, but you wouldn't have caught me sitting in it relaxing!)

what's your outdoor growing season?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 7, 2013)

Year around lol (depends what your growing but year around there is always something you could be growing) its just my timing is soooooooooooo terrible! Granted Iv had allot of stuff going, it still annoys me.
The winters arn't bad, I think it only froze twice this year, but mid summer is HOT so young plants dont coup well its best to have them established... I'll still have a bumper garden it will just be behind everyone elses. I guess I cant complain too much now that I think of it lol. Hats off to you though  Im going to start everything indoors next year in flats.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2013)

I have not had much choice about starting indoors this year, to bloody cold outside, lol.

Roots on the dolce rosso clone are nearly a 1cm long!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2013)

With no word of a lie, this has rooted in 7 days in a shot glass with just water.....see pic up there from the 1st of April. Here she is today.






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2013)

christ that's fast. I was just musing the other day when doing the back garden, i wish weed were like bramble bushes, just grow so far set down roots and off again.


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2013)

very cool stuff d


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2013)

Update on the Dolce Rosso clones....

Don's looking more than ready:





Little Ganja Princes: We got roots peeps....a few more days.






Peace and have a happy, but not rainy, weekend.

DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

woot woot we got some root lol.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 12, 2013)

Excuse my dumbness lol. What is dolce rosso? I so want to make a veg patch in my back yard. I've been thinking about it for a while now. I'm gonna go learn what to grow at this time of year and just do it. I loved working in the gardens when i done landscaping


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2013)

Tomatoes, well I hope thats what they are lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2013)

Looked like a High yielding sweet dwarf strain. Remember d making shit load of pasatta ?


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a cross between Roma toms, and cherry toms. So you get the sweetnees of the cherry, but the Roma gives them a bit more size. They are seriously lush in my book.


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's the 2 clones from last year.





Pumpkin





New Tom varieties






Watching a gardening programme last night and they said that the RHS reckons we are already 20 days behind in Spring....ffs.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

Cleaned out the greenhouse yesterday, including cleaning all the glass. Hung a net up for the two big clones to grow into. Repotted the new toms from seed today. Moved the tulips outside, they seem to be blooming. We have various varieties, the ones I know are Darwin - Queen of the Night, which is black/purple, and Shirley, which is a more subtle white/cream, with pink eadges. The boys seem to be happy in there. And the 5 yins are doing what yins do (not a frikkin lot, lol). Anyway, on with the pics.

Tulips.




















New toms, no 6 is still lagging behind a bit.






























And the Dolce Rosso (you thought you needed support for exo cheese, mwahaha. This is the og spider plant!.





One of the branches had some root nubs starting so I buried it a bit and put a clay pot on top.










yins....





Boys boys boys....





[youtube]Qh_lB4xHqWw[/youtube] can't believe I use to dance to that on holiday in the 80's, haha. 

And some of last years harvest....






Peace and have a nice Sunday.

DST


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

DST said:


> It's a cross between Roma toms, and cherry toms. So you get the sweetnees of the cherry, but the Roma gives them a bit more size. They are seriously lush in my book.


i won't be trying to grow them then. I hate toms.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

toms are awesome, how can you hate them. the first person to find a tom was probably like, holy fuckin shit.


----------



## Closetgardner (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't like the texture of the pips. Makes me gag thinking about them.


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2013)

You could always take the pips out...


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 14, 2013)

check out that girls pits at about 2:38 she needs a freakin trim


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

Some pics......


























































































































Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2013)

Such a happy garden! Good job DST! Happy 420 - are you baked yet


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

Just finished my muesli, poured cuppa Rooibos tea....next job GET BAKED!!!!!!!!!!! yay


----------



## automated (Apr 20, 2013)

Dacht bijna dat er stond get naked 

Hey man nice grow 

When i started reading I saw how you at some point moved the wifes plants out ... roflz, mine would've moved my ladies out silently at night if I did something like that hahaha bloody carrots.
Anyway, great looking greenhouse en plants there DST. Great colors in those last set of pictures!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2013)

haha, het klinkt zo als "naked"....

And thanks for stopping by Automated. One must be very sneaky when shifting plants! especially those planted by our good ladies, lol.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 20, 2013)

It was Amsterdam that caught my attention in the thread title, but it is of course a fantastic grow thread to read, had a quick look and subbed for future perusal. ps HAPPY 420 EVERYBODY


----------



## elwinmerle (Apr 22, 2013)

The greenhouse trend has provided numerous benefits for gardening enthusiasts from its practicality to the possibility of extended harvests.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 22, 2013)

In the 80s I grew my first weed in a greenhouse, I was so ill informed I didn't even know what BUDS were, I honestly thought you grew the plants and smoked the dried leaves. they grew like Trees and to fool the neighbours that they were tomato plants I hung red xmas tree baubles on them to look like tomatos


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

haha, that story sounds so familiar. At Uni a good mate of mine had a 6-7 foot monster in his cupboard, never budded and it was probably a male, anyway, we didn't get much green in Scotland so no one had much of a clue until the end of the 80's when we started to get Northern Lights locally.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL when i was 18 in 1991 I filled my mums greenhouse and my bedroom windows with great big pot plants and like u boys didnt know what a bud looked like. We went for a family holiday and my nan over watered em to fuck and killed em all, bless her.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

Shame for Granny, you didn't even leave instructions!! lol.
One of the first bits of decent weed I got was ruderallis skunk, it was a real brain smash. We use to get the odd bit of brick weed and occassionaly some nice thai, but it was all solids, hash and oil up in Scotia-land.


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

I made my first joint with red seal, I only got into it cuz I was trying to get laid lol. 1989 in the first week of Wimbledon, I can only remember cuz I went down to watch the tennis at Wimbledon the day after my first tokes lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

I still remember asking the lads, "will I be okay in the morning as I got to get up and do my milk round", lol. I got a lot of abuse for that.....I guess that's what happens when you are the youngest though


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, I always used to hang about with much older boys and got bullied quite a lot lol. Made me the man I am today, maybe lol or maybe its the pot lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2013)

smirking tac with the big lads, sounds all too familiar lol. i pulled similar stunts with hemp seed lol knew no better. grew my first plants in a bucket musta been a half dozen in a bucket in the back garden at about 13 lmao all males no bud ahhhaaha. 

i still have greenhouse envy. looks grand in there fella.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

aye, I just didn't really get along with people my own age at school. I think that's why I hated University as well, it was full of people I didn't hang around with at school. After one particularly hectic beating where I was looking a bit like the pug in Dons avi, I was pulled in by the Head of my house at school and was told to find new friends my own age......and of course I paid attention to that, lmfao. 

Suns back out!


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

im sittin here watchig hattie lick choc spread off her toast with blue skies allround and a massive smile on my coupon. Chronic livers is a banger at 7 weeks lol. I been looking at 6' x 8' greenhouses at argos, we gonna buy one with our wedding gifts, we have asked for argos vouchers to save a load of fucking about lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

I made the mistake of just telling everyone to bring booze along to the party we had so didn't get loads of presents....but then there was only 7 people at our wedding, lol (including us!)


----------



## mr west (Apr 23, 2013)

Im not sure but i think we got 52 ppl at the reception and we have paid for the bar staff till 11. Did u know the colours for the wedding are orange and green lmao?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2013)

No i didn't know, nice colours!!!

And you paid the bar staff? or you paid the bar tab, until 11? lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2013)

We got married in 1985 on the beach in front of my folks apartment in a place called Oxnard  My dad provided the booze and we had sandwiches. Got high and surfed before the wedding. Wifey was a bit unhappy with the toking  The whole thing was done on the cheap, even a homemade wedding dress. Best wedding I have ever attended 

First seeds I ever grew were in my parents side yard. Planted them and forgot. A week later there were little pot plants everywhere! I freaked and tore them all out except one. Took it to a fenced off nature preserve nearby and planted it within sight of the fence. Wanted to watch it grow. Never was able to find it again. Later a hooligan from the neighborhood told me he followed me and later ripped it.

In 1975 I took a trip to Hawaii to stay with my biological father on Maui. I had just had my first tokes a couple months before so I was well versed in the doobie passing ritual. We visited a friend of his and were in his shop when he pulled out this clear plastic parts organizer from a drawer. He was a jewelry maker so I figured it was stones and such. He opened the organizer and it was full of different stones and settings. He then reached over to the corner of the container and I followed his had to a group of joints. He took one out, lit it up, and handed it to me. An adult was handing me, a 13 year old, a joint in front of my dad! I took it and inhaled the sweet perfume of Maui Wowie and instantly felt the warm hug of the high. That was one of the best summers of my whole life! I hope to live there soon and have a nice little farm with goats and chickens and all kinds of nature 


Sorry about the jabber DST 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 23, 2013)

sigh---Hawaii ---one can only dream, that would just be the best shit imaginable


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2013)

I was dead against all drugs until i was 17 lol. D, the bar staff have been paid so they can take ppls money for drinks. I wish i could put something behind the bar but skint aint the word atm lmao but we's happy and thats all that counts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> chronic liver complaint lol


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice story Mo. I would love to go to Hawaii. I have been to Fiji and Tahiti but do not recall much of that apart from what I have seen on a 8mm cine film. We lived in Brunei (Borneo) for a number of years and when we came back to Scotland we actually cruised the whole way back from Australia. The Sultan had bought our family 1st class tickets to fly back but my old man exchanged them for the cruise. I've got some real cool cine film of that time, even a snip of me waterskiing when I was about 2 1/2 years old, lol. I am just standing on my dads water skis holding on as he skis away.

And Mr West, I am sure people will have a proper blast!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! I would love to see those movies. When I was in Waikiki for the first time in 1975 (my first day in Hawaii) there was a huge beach. They had shipped all that sand in from my home beach in Manhattan Beach  All of the sand is gone now after the big hurricanes and the beach is one big mall. Don Ho was playing at the hotel back then - Tiny Bubbles...


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the films conveted onto DVD, one day I may upload some for general viewing. I kill myself laughing everytime at my bowdy legs, lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

Some pics from this mornings overcast and grey day.....
Pumpkin





Forget Ona blocks or airfreshners, just get a couple of Jasmines and stick them at your front door. The whole house reeks of them.





Dog clones vegging





DOG males










Engineers Dream from purple pheno...lst'd 4 ways.





Some of the tomatoes from seed.










Dolce Rosso





Little unkown yins.





Tulips starting to flower





Was a bit windy so hard to get close ups.











Peace, DST


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Apr 26, 2013)

'Wolf whistle' here doggy doggy!!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

one of the dog regulars from seed....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

everything coming together nicely fella, the dog's distinct pinnate leave structure meant i could easily nail which half of my clones where dogs last night. 

Dog looks a winner and that purple ED looked ace last time.

unknown yins?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

aye, I had 5 little bairns pop up in the greenhouse out of my own compost mix (will have come from something I ran through the bubble bags no doubt!) God knows what they are, lol.

oh, still got yer tom snip, will get the fairy sent off on Monday with both yours and LGP's....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

tommies on the move! sweet, I've got almost everything else on the go now. basil parsley, rosemary, a pot of rhubarb, red n white onions. the strawberries look a bit donald, well not quite but they seem to be in stasis. nee movement yet at all.

good luck with the babbies. though no doubt you'll be trying to keep them off the greenhouse roof by sept. ( we hope )


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2013)

We arer hopefully getting an 8' x 6' greenhouse after the wedding as soon as we can save up for it. Did u have to sylicone ur green house to make it water tight?


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2013)

No idea, I paid them to deliver and construct it.


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2013)

smooth............


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

it would have fallen down if I had put it together, lol. I think there are rubber seals that are on the frames to keep water out. I can't recall silicon being used. But I was just making cups of tea so what the fuk do I know. lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2013)

Succulent on a pole is flowering!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2013)

Succulents always remind me of my nan, she used to have a shit load in an old tire that had been turned inside out lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2013)

When it was full on war with the Thrip borg, I ejected a few plants from "de area" that were just not looking braw at all. Basically stuck them outside and left them and gave them the odd look at and a quick snear and on my way. Not much to shout about, probably get a couple of bowls worth, but the pics were nice so here are the nipple sized dog buds....















big baws dog





Some Deep Blue F4's I have on the go.





A couple of deficiencies on a couple but nothing to fret about. I'll get pics of the twins and another one up, they are basically yellow! weird. This trait I saw in the F3's as well, I spoke to GHB about it and he said he had seen it a well, but gave the culprits some extra N and they were fine. I gave the little ones a dose of N 27-0-0+Mg1 but still looking yellow. Anyhoo, enough gobshite. pics.





they all look like fairly similar to me...
















And that's that.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

grip of dog nugs, check
uniform braw lookin blue pits, check
and blow me down with a feather if that doesn't look like sunshine in the second pic 

everything coming up roses for you at the min lad.


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2013)

We even have sunshine today, woohoo, and sunshine tomorrow is predicted for Queens day and we are having ourselves a Braai!!! (bbq).
They are Deep Blues lad, not Blue Pits

And turned my compost today...almost 2/3 of it is looking kind of ready....still some vegetable chunks breaking down ( if you are adding items from your kitchen, chop them as small as possible). All in all this should be dandy for my 2 x 90litre containers I purchased


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2013)

ah yes of course your blue pits have just come down. Braai yourself up a storm man


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

my compost bin has flies ffs bloody loads of em


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm late to the party...it's an inherited trait. The garden looks good. Is today one of your two weeks of sun for the spring?


cof


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2013)

two weeks thats optimistic CoF lol


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

Go to the garden centre and get some "composter" mate. It basically smells like pooh, but you add it to the pile and it will heat it up, killing most of the bugs in there. You should be able to get a box of the stuff for a few quid. Or try to mix some Diatomeacious earth in with it.

It's sunny today COF so I think we are getting the Summer now...quick rush outside with yer speedos on to get a suntan!

Todays Braai includes: Chicken Sosaties (kebabs basically) Ginger and corriander Burgers, Linconshire Pork Sausages and Bramley and Pork sausages (thanks M&S), with my wifes awesome Potatoe salad (has bacon, eggs, onion and cream sauce), and some Chakalaka which is like a tomato based dish with curry and ginger, corn, beans, carrots, etc.....can't freakin wait, just had my cereal and already salavating at the thought. Not to forget the crate of Zatte's I picked up from the Brouwerij yesterday!


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2013)

oh, and if you can't find the composter Fred, go and buy some dried dog food (decent stuff), or perhaps try a bottle of organic beer poured into it.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2013)

Seriously regret not getting over there for the festivities. Sounds like you're prepped for reet do mate. 

GOD SAVE THE KING


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2013)

enjoy ya self D and mrs D, you wont get much chance for adult festivities once the babys born lol. All change come autumn so enjoy ze summer extra special lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 30, 2013)

mr west said:


> enjoy ya self D and mrs D, you wont get much chance for adult festivities once the babys born lol. All change come autumn so enjoy ze summer extra special lol.


Sage advice from one whose recently been there.

Don't get sunburned.

We add yeast to our septic systems to promote bacteria growth; might that work in a compost?


cof


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulation to all Dutch RIU members on this special day. Was over in March and love the country and the people dearly. Long live the new King.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 30, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> Sage advice from one whose recently been there.
> 
> Don't get sunburned.
> 
> ...




http://greenliving.nationalgeographic.com/composting-brewers-yeast-20097.html





D have you tried brewing a tea with that "composter"? and if you have worms in there they will break scraps down 10x faster if you blend it to a slurry for the little wigglers 


oh and mr west, your compost pile may be too wet.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2013)

Not yet whodat, but I am getting there

And thanks guys, yesterday was nice and chill. Just me and a couple of our friends munching, drinking, chatting, and chiefing.....


----------



## whodatnation (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like a good time! I love me some "gatherings"  <<<<< Its that time of year again, heading out to NOLA for jazzfest tomorrow


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

The level of stupid that I exude sometimes really surprises me, although by now I am not sure why I am so surprised as it's not like it's a rare thing!!!
Hadn't checked my grow for a day or so and went to look into one of the veg tents yesterday (the ones with the nice even Deep Blues). Well I dedcided to give them a little spray to keep the bugs at bay, and of course I done that at the end of the day...but just a bit to early unfortunately. When I checked on them the plants look like they have freckles.ffs. (burn spots from the spray basically). What a bloody pratt I can be......ho hum.


----------



## whodatnation (May 2, 2013)

Errr,,, thats something im pretty careful aboot.

Im sure they will recover fine for you though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

DST said:


> The level of stupid that I exude sometimes really surprises me, although by now I am not sure why I am so surprised as it's not like it's a rare thing!!!
> Hadn't checked my grow for a day or so and went to look into one of the veg tents yesterday (the ones with the nice even Deep Blues). Well I dedcided to give them a little spray to keep the bugs at bay, and of course I done that at the end of the day...but just a bit to early unfortunately. When I checked on them the plants look like they have freckles.ffs. (burn spots from the spray basically). What a bloody pratt I can be......ho hum.


you still fighting the borg? that oxyplus on the roots and a combo of sprays worked a charm on my gals.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2013)

Still fighting the borg, thought I had it dusted but to no avail. Went to get some oxyplus and the fukkin grow store didn't even know what h202 was, dick heads.

Anyway, the yins are still praising the sun gods, only they look like spotty teenager with acne (no borg on them though!).

Fuk me this new DOG 2010 from seed is going to be a pedigree. Looks really OG kush leaning to me...can't wait.

Bit of a dilema since I am going away in under a week. Got some stuff to chop but it'll need to wait till I get back. Going to chop a dog just now I think, looks more than ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2013)

lmao pedigree chum eh hopefully it'll winalot... ok i'll stop now.


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2013)

Hmm me thinks i may dig out last birthday pressie i got from mr D, I think i have some doggies circa 2010. The doggie 2011 i planted last year is very ecsd leaning and smells and tastes like Kasey Jones


----------



## DST (May 4, 2013)

On the subject of Dog, I made some bubble from the various bits of dog that I had lying around from the feminized dog plant failure and the reversed donor plant, as well as some shwag that I had collected from my skinning up tray!

Here's the 75 mu. Drying and curing.





very sticky.











Some Puppies I took a couple of days ago, looks like they are going to be ok. I am hoping they have legs before I go away.






Sorry Don, Fred, I never got to mail the clones but will do it before I go. They are happy as larry. Hope they survive the journey.





First bloom on the pumkin.





Most of our tulips have popped out.




















Two of the unknowns......





Seed from the purple Engineers Dream. I think this could be from the dog hermie, either that or it's a selfed seed. Smells funkeeee!





Tomatoes coming along a treat.





Purple DOG bollox.





Early purpling on tomato leaf. Mainly on this strain which is the beeksteak lot 54.





start of some basil that I got from seed. I let the seeded basil go to long and we had some shitty weather and the whole thing was molded up, so I only got a few seeds in the end. Last year I done three pots, this year I'll be lucky to get three decent stems!





Blueberry flowers.





And every Dutch greenhouse should have a "Molen".





Peace, DST


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (May 4, 2013)

Jeez DST, fantastic pics again, nice tulips, and droolworthy hash, and you live in Amsterdam, have a greenhouse on your roof, everything you do is treated with less severity by the police than any other nation, remember and kneel by the side of youir bed each night and thank the Lord for your good fortune. fantastic pics again.


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

dst, that dog hash looks delish

got an s1 coming down soon, she's been 10 weeks and frosty as hell, probably a bit longer than needed, but in no rush.
Can hardly wait to get one of earths strongest strains all up in my lungs 

blue pit seem to be taking slightly longer will let her go another week or so.


----------



## ClassAcura (May 4, 2013)

Sick plants. Amsterdam tops in the world.


----------



## DST (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for popping in folks. Been real nice weather over here. Re-housed my Engineers Dream/suspected dog cross into a new home, A 100 litre tray Going to be scrogging this one me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2013)

hope you had a great holiday man! succulent update!

View attachment 2660312View attachment 2660313

tommy clone in the background there too


----------



## whodatnation (May 17, 2013)

Hope the ride is going well for you all


----------



## DST (May 18, 2013)

At the airport waiting on our flight. Completed our 300 km cycle. Wife and the Ickle one were legends. Will reveal all with some pics here and in the 600 later today. Its going to be a nice blast when I get home, 11 days without a toke........

Catch up with you all soon.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2013)

Your missus is a machine mate 16 weeks preggers doing 300km on a bike. How did your knee hold up?

I can picture it, home drop bags by door straight to stinky room haha.


----------



## curious old fart (May 18, 2013)

DST said:


> Its going to be a nice blast when I get home, 11 days without a toke........
> 
> Catch up with you all soon.
> 
> Peace, DST


are you saying........
[video=youtube_share;s__rX_WL100]http://youtu.be/s__rX_WL100[/video]

Welcome Back. now enjoy


cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 18, 2013)

Youve been missed.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 18, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Youve been missed.


Dearly!!!!


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

Hey peeps, thanks for stopping by, got nicely stoned last night. Only had 1 joint to last me from when I got home..(and a couple of bongos of course). Had some chopping to do as well.

Bit of a mixed bag in the old room. My mate ain't no Percy Thrower, that's for sure, lol, but he has kept most things alive. Well, a couple of plants are being ditched due to the borgthrip taking over. (They seem rampamt again in the cab,ffs.) We have had no sun here in the last week so things in the greenhouse are looking a bit stretched. But I am sure it'll be straightened up after a bit of graft.


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2013)

Hey welcome back D, the tomato plant made it and is now awaiting the green house which has been ordered.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

Mine too bit wilty as likewise our sun record has been poop....

Glad your back fella.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

With a bit of sun and soil they'll be up and running in no time. Seem like pretty good genetics in those toms, lol.

And Don, the wife is a trooper, made of special stuff that one for sure. And Fred, I saw the wedding pic, you looked very smart my man!

So here's the mixed bag. Fukkin thrips....





These rooted clones didn't do a lot of growing while I was away(except stretching, ffs)...shite all sun here.





The greenhouse was looking quite overgrown however, but most things are a bit stretched.





Some, not as bad as others.





The toms from seed seem to have done okay with not a great deal of sun.





We got some early fruit on the Dolce Rosso.





I was doing everything in a rush last night so please excuse the pics....
this is the DOG 2010.





the Deep Blue I just chopped.





the Deep Blue produces some chunky ass buds for sure.










So the upper part of the room is empty until the new Deep Blues etc go in. Need to tidy up and clean a bit. You know what its like when someone esle is looking after your stuff. It's like they been in your car and changed your seat, mirror, radio settings, and all sorts....mumble grumble...





DOG bx2.s















DOG










DOG clones, mostly rooted, few laggers.










And that's it until I get my arse in gear.....

Peace, DST


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (May 19, 2013)

Amazing pics as always DST, couple of horror stories as well, not really sure what thrips are to be honest but they can stay the hell away from my grow closet, having said that the pics of the '' Deep Blue '' look luscious.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2013)

thrips are nasty fuks, please keep them away from your closet.....they much your leaves chlorophyl which eventually leads to crispy wonton looking mofo plants.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2013)

bain of grow the last 3 months. oxyplus and fertilome spray have done mine in for good hopefully.

Side note DST if you've not already check this for your cycling http://www.strava.com/mobile


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 19, 2013)

Good to have you back dude, hope you enjoyed you're bike ride, and the scenery.


----------



## whodatnation (May 19, 2013)

Don't ever touch a Dutch mans radio! << American joke from a movie,,, not funny now lol I like the analogy though... Like someone has been using your car.

things look good considering the grand wizard wasn't around! It could be worse, everything could be dead lol << also not funny.

glad you had a fun, safe trip! Your wife sounds like a beast, in a great way!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

Here's the Engineers Dreamxdog that I have got going in the greenhouse. This was before..............





then tied it down more yesterday and this is how the state of play is today.





Couple of unknown fat ass looking leave mofos.





And the Og Kush male (kush2). This little man has swum across many rivers, seas and channels (and back) and is still fighting strong.











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

Ed x dog looks hybrid leaf wise little thinner than dog and fatter than ED. you touched it up yet? Much stank??


----------



## DST (May 20, 2013)

I am convinced it's got the muskyness of the dog, but I am sure I am getting something sweet in there. Bit hard to tell when it's so bloody damp at the minute. Tomato plants are stinky to high heaven as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

mine are only just starting to flower our weathers been that pants. keeping them dwarf this year nipping out from the outset.

i'll await your full report once it's dry then and again when it's cured, i know you won't be able to resist a try just dried haha.

that K2 is a resilient mofo eh


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

Ed x dog sounds amazing


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2013)

Hey DST - Glad you are back and well vacationed 

Sorry about the Thrips. I used Sevin powder to knock the majority out and then squished the remainder with my fingers when I spotted them.

Just wanted to tell you a trick that a Tomato farmer told me. She always picks off the first set of flowers on her Tomatoes. Apparently it is as common a practice in Tomato growing circles as topping is in MJ growing.

The weather here is so messed up. Cold and rain then two days of 100 degrees and then a week of cold and a few days of scorching again. My garden is so confused!

Your garden looks amazing as always! 

I will post a few pics on my thread from the garden later. The succulent on a pole has open flowers 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

I just been over waxing about your succulent on a pole, looks shexy yesh! (that just sounded all wrong!)

And I agree, pinching tom flowers early on is a must. I have been pinching the flowers off the two big clones for the last month or so. It's really helped with the spread, hoping to improve my yield from last year and increase the managability of them (it was just a spaghetti mess of branches last year all over the shop, constantly having to support them each day with added poles and what not, was a real chore. Hoping the scrog will do the business this year. It's already filling up nicely Another day of overcast crap here today. Didn't stop raining yesterday, the water barrel is full to brimming, and I used up the excess water on the stinky cab this morning. I have moved my clones back inside into a veg tent as they need something to get them growing, outside is just not cutting it for them at the moment. Last year I had all my plants vegging outside no problems.....

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

maybe u have spoiled them by having em in a nice warm cosy tent


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

postie dropped me something i meant to pick up last visit to the Dam 



they wouldn't post me any zatte tho


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

Nice mate, I miss that place. Its much harder buying a beer since being there lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

my local is a craft beer mecca thankfully.


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2013)

I got tescos and thats about it lol, least they do do a fair selection.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Looking in good shape there mate. Jeez. Nice work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

you should try http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/year-round/pale-ale or if you can find a place selling it tempest brew co's 'brave new world'. both excellent might find the first in tesco


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Looking in good shape there mate. Jeez. Nice work.


cheers jig! fitter at 30 than 20 by a massive way. i've just found a wing chun class on my doorstep practically too. wanted to do this for ages. bruce lee's discipline and others mixed in to form an all round style. just hope they don't ask me to skip!


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

skippings for poofs.....oops, oh yeh, I skip everyday lol.

and I was gonna say the same thing Jig, check the fit Don Gin oot!!! Good darts lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

cheers! i just don't have the timing for it. tried a few times now and have even watched instructional vids on youtube ffs. 

my gf is frightened i'm going to get hooked n become a meathead, no neck cage fighter type lol. i don't want to be huge i think it looks gross, cut and defined is where i'm aiming. check out plank training on youtube. saw a guy doing it in my local gym, not huge but the definition was immense.


----------



## jigfresh (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of bruce lee. I think I read somewhere he never worked out with weights. He only used his body weight as resistance. Get cut up but not too big. It makes sense to end up at a good equilibrium for your own body. Kinda like see where it evens out.

You got me all inspired.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

yeah man it's not about how big you are at all. the speed of the wing chun guys is mad, they throw 6 punches in the time a boxer would get a haymaker in.


----------



## DST (May 21, 2013)

I have never used weights as such. I got some dumbbells at home but they hardly count. Stealth and speed is where it's at in Muay Thai, plus lifting weights has got to be the most bore-offish thing to do ever.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

out foxing your opponent is where it's at. million dollar baby style footwork. those muay thai lads kick like fucking mules.


----------



## whodatnation (May 21, 2013)

Legs are much stronger than arms... Knowing how to use leverage is great too, I'm not so great with weights but I can take down someone "stronger" than I.


back to saving the world.


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Not much improvement on the weather here, but we plod along. Most of the tomatoes seem to be going good so I am happy about that. The net is working a treat, I guess thats why it's called tomato netting....anyway, some pic'eroons.

Dolce Rosso rightside from outside.





Dolce rosso leftside





Supporting cane





Tray of no5's....Marglobe lot 797.





Momma Dog, just had a litter removed, back snuggling between a tom plant and a strawberry plant, gezelig.





Clone of the DOG 2010 from s33d I just grew. Seems og leaning. Will need to see how it smokes.





Puppies in training.





Selected Male Dog stud clone from the bx2 regular batch.





Ye olde Blue Pit male










Engineers Dream Dog.










Forgot to get the number of this tom...sorry. another from seed, I think it's a number 4 Arkansas Travel lot 68708..





Nice thick stems on this Celebrity (all the Celebritiy's are doing well).










Wifes avocado plants have moved in and taken over, haha.





Japanese azaleas look like they will give us some flowers this year.















Tulips coming to an end by the looks of tricks, not sure what we should be doing with them.





Rosmarijn, going strong, few years old now  Rosemary to others.





Male "og" Kush2, basking in the sun scratching his baws...





More outside fuzzy shots, ffs.











And the sun pops out now and then so we can't complain too much.....

Peace everybod.

DST


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (May 25, 2013)

OO those Japanese Azaleas look fantastic, hope to see them in all their glory shortly


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 25, 2013)

Bilbo Baggins said:


> OO those Japanese Azaleas look fantastic, hope to see them in all their glory shortly


Thats what i came to see too. They look great DST. I only made it to page two but im subbed up and looking foreward to reading the rest in the next few days. Is the pigeon still coming around for breakfast?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2013)

cracking stuff fella. i'm amazed how well all of it's doing with the weather. those Azaleas look grand too. 

weathers great here today so off to cut the grass!


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 25, 2013)

DST said:


> Not much improvement on the weather here, but we plod along. Most of the tomatoes seem to be going good so I am happy about that. The net is working a treat, I guess thats why it's called tomato netting....anyway, some pic'eroons.
> 
> Dolce Rosso rightside from outside.
> 
> ...



Wow, your garden looks amazing D, have some rep!


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

Fantastic D! I do appreciate all of the lovely pics 

Your going to get a good laugh out of my tom plants  I got a LATE start, how dare I call myself a gardener. 



 and


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

Thanks peeps, its a bit slowly slowly catchy monkey with the garden this year. I am hoping it means a good end to the season.
Ninja, the pigeon is still about but I decided to quit feeding the greedy fukker, lol. It was just all give and no take that relationship. Plus it just brought all its pals round constantly, with all their pooh as well it was getting like Trafalgar square.....
Sitting at the Brouwerij drinking a Zatte, horrible weather but I am outside because its summer.......fingers are about to snap off...


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

Just all give and no take lmao
We need some intercontinental messenger pigeons,,, wink wink.... And their poop could go in the compost. 


*Pigeon Facts*

Young chicks are called squabs.
Both hens and cocks create crop &#8220;milk&#8221; which they fed to their squabs. Crop milk is a cheesy like substance. Pigeons are unique in that both the hen and the cock create the milk.
Squabs grow very fast. Within 2 days they will double their weight.
Pigeons mate for life.
The hen lays 2 eggs. The eggs hatch about 17 days later.
The parents take turns caring for the eggs and hatched young. The female sits on the eggs from late afternoon through the night until mid morning. The male&#8217;s takes his turn from mid-morning until late afternoon. Once the eggs hatch, both parents attend to feeding the young squabs.
Pigeons can fly speeds of up to 60 miles per hour (a mile a minute) and can go great distances (*600* miles) in a day.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 25, 2013)

Very cool facts whodat. As for the tulips DST, dont do anything to them. Theyll die on top, after that the leaves will pump the bulbs up for next years growth energy. When everythings dead and dry thats when i cut them down. I hate most of my flowers, they dont last long enough, i dont see much of a point in having them so i cut them off as soon as they bloom and put them in my house. Otherwise theyll be dead and ill only see them once or twice. Id rather grow an onion


----------



## curious old fart (May 25, 2013)

Tomato garden in a warmer environment        cof


----------



## whodatnation (May 25, 2013)

Damn thats pretty awesome cof


----------



## DST (May 25, 2013)

I use to stick it's poo in the compost whodat, but enough was enough

I read a book called Tulipmania, Ninja (tulips created the first modern day stock crash!!). A lot of the cultivators back then would dig their bulbs up out of the ground and store them over winter for the next year. My wife generally plants the flowers, I do veggies cause I get to eat them! My wife plants things like avocados that won't give us fruit for 10 years, lol.

And cof, I was hoping you would give us an update of your Tommy Patch. That looks superb. Are you growing any of the ones that the Fairy sent me? Please keep us updated of its progress. 

Another cloudy day here by the looks of it. Got some up-potting to do for the indoors crew today.

Peace,

DST


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2013)

DST said:


> And cof, I was hoping you would give us an update of your Tommy Patch. That looks superb. Are you growing any of the ones that the Fairy sent me? Please keep us updated of its progress.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


 Thank you. There are some of the same strains. I have too many plants in there and it's crowded-10 strains and 45+ plants-and it's hard to identify which is which when the vines run everywhere.  cof


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

Some bubble pron for whodat, I know he likes his bubbles. This is from the water from making bubble hash. If it don't kill em, it'll only make em stronger
















Some pics from our holiday, I'll leave them up for a bit........some strange folk photoboming our pics, lol..

We saw some interesting graf work, some from the outskirts of Toulouse (more to come).





We stopped at this place we thought would be a Port. It was (you can see it in the background, lol) However it was actually a Motorway Service Station ffs. It rained that night, was not a lot to do, and BBC World News gets boring after a while, haha. Oh, and you were NOT allowed to have Pique Nique's, which still creases me up. Fukkin PICNIC you Fwoggies!





Some places actually had proper Port size ports...





Some times the path was good.....





Sometimes that path was bad......





there was always flowers......





and beautiful meandering scenery....





and the fields of wild Poppies.....















and the odd decent bed.....





This was a Hotel from the turn of the 1800's, the Terminus. They had restored all the original furniture, we felt a bit skank turning up hcovered in mud, "avec une chambre ma neeber? mange tout"





there was interesting guttering work...





there was Unesco fairylike Castles from back in the day, this had extra fortification added to it by the Romans to give you an idea of hold old the place is. It was restored in more modern times.





there was chocolate....





there was even thistles...





and old bridges.....





and funny canal boat names....





and even funnier and confusing street signs, so can I go up the street or not? lol.





grumpy old French tractor, haha.





Paul Riquet was the inventor of the Canal de Midi, he died before it was opened but I believe it only took 14 years to complete, and it joined the Med and the Atlantic saving enormous amounts of hassle with logistics in shipping. A legend really, the guy wasn't even an architect or engineer, he just had an idea.





400 year old aqueduct, they don't make things like they use to, lol (or so my Gran would have us believe).





Some cool graf work around, but this was really awesome I thought. Even the lamp is on extension that juts out on the building...genius.





fuk nows who that cardboard cutout is....





Also in Capestang....





Capestang was strange, it was dead, I told my wife I thought it was were the cast from Twilight live and they only come out at night fukkin French Vampire, they actually like Garlic I heard as well.










not sure whats going on in this one





most of the places we stayed in were great, the gaff in Capestang was turd though, hairs of unknown bodies on the blankets on the bed, and the towels didn't even fit round your body, It had the cheek of calling itself a Hotel.....yeh ok.





and when we got to the beach, it was lovely until we got to our hotel and it clouded over and rained, lol....at least we didn't need beach towels, ffs! 9km of beach, makes me sick....





we did like the mosaic bike though....





and even though it wasn't our bed, it wasn't bad.





were we had our breakfast. Our room was in this atrium bit, was real nice, like an apartment almost. 





and the end of the Canal de Midi





Peace out, DST


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 26, 2013)

^^^ this was sooooo worth subbing for  that chocolate looks awsome! And that tractor cracks me right up man. Cheers bud


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

isn't he brilliant, he even has the old yellow lights. I remember in the 70's when we use to drive from Scotland and actually go through this area in France before hitting Spain, we use to have to get special yellow covers for our cars headlights.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2013)

great pics D! scenery is pretty as it gets and i'm bang into cool trompe l'oeil. and agreed that choc does look awesome. europe do chocolate so much better than uk. ours is garbage in comparison, full of vegetable oil and milk, little cocoa, some cheap bars actually taste of oil it's disgusting.

you get some good vino down yer neck lad?


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

the vino was the disappointing thing, what with the preggers wife we didn't bother going to vineyards (and there were plenty, as well as all the cellars around you could go wine tasting at). She actually forced me to buy a bottle when we arrived in Sete. I order a 75cl bottle and really the second half I just drank for the sake of it. Don't get me wrong it was delicious but I just wasn't up for it. I had some nice half bottles of red the next couple of nights. Interesting how the food was quite pricey, but unlike Northern Europe the wine on the menus was always quite cheap (like top prices 28 euro) which in Amsterdam is run of the mill price. 50 euro plus for a really nice bottle in a good restaurant. The supermarkets seems okay though. We stayed in a place called Homps and there was a supermarket at the garage, we pitched up thinking it would have like 2 cans of tomatoes, a smelly old onion and a bag or rotten potatoes, but this was like a Tardis supermarket. I have never seen so many delicious meats, cheeses, and natcho, seperate room for wine!


----------



## curious old fart (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pictorial. It gives us a view into other countries and cultures.  cof


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

I'm guessing that aqueduct is older than 400 years?

Nice pics mate. Thanks for sharing. And if you think the chocolate in England is shite, you should taste the stuff here.

One sock on, one sock off.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2013)

Like everyone else,,, my eyes got really big when I saw that chocolate  the guy is holding the piece like "oh this? you want this one?" customer "please stop torturing me a hand over the sweets!" 


Wow man, looks like an amazing trip,,, not one thats easily forgotten. 
lmao @ tiny towels  more like a wash cloth... wtf can anyone do with that lol

Love the graf work... And those yellow flowers are like flowers inside of flowers, really cool. 


Bubbles FTW!!!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2013)

Im a great lover of French France. Brill pics D, the mrs commented on ya pants which was nice lmao.


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2013)

I was so happily lost in the French scenery - and then you go and throw thistles at me!!! hehe Am I weird because I see a slight Mona Lisa smile on that tractor  The street art there is so creative! Nice to see that the missus got to go outside without the Eskimo attire!

Are you guys still getting sun or is it hailing again? Cold and windy here. I have almost finished the second blueberry cage and will also be transplanting the tomato from the #7 smartie to mother earth.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

There were Thistles everywhere, those were some of the madest ones we saw, Mo. Weather is still so so over here, although I sat and read my book at the sunny window this afternoon. It's looking cloudy, partly cloudy, rain, rain for the next few days.....

Anyone wants to order the chocolate you can get it here. http://www.real-chocolat.fr/en.html


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

If anyone in the US wants to split an order I'm game. Minimum 30 euro order, and 25 euro delivery. That's $78.


----------



## whodatnation (May 26, 2013)

After harvest....... Im getting some  these melty brownies and cold milk will have to do for now.


----------



## DST (May 26, 2013)

Melty brownies....oh no, and it's only breakfast, yum yum I want some.

Looks like it could be sunny today!


----------



## whodatnation (May 27, 2013)

DST said:


> Melty brownies....oh no, and it's only breakfast, yum yum I want some.
> 
> Looks like it could be sunny today!



The best part of being an "adult",,, you can have dessert for breakfast if you want! I like to exercise my freedom every now and then


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 28, 2013)

35 pages tonight DST and i enjoyed every one of them. Thanks for the good read. Im at the part where the tulips are starting and the pumpkin has gotten its first leaves. I cant wait to see how the pumpkin turns out  it should be a BIG plant. Heheheee. Be back soon to finnish it off.


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

Fattyboomsticks was back chilling this morning (back of 5 when I got up). 





And an usurper later on in the day.





Engineers Dream DOG.





Hey Ninja, the pumkin is doing fair to middling, it's been bashed about quite a bit while we were on holiday, but we shall persevere





First bloom popped on one of the Azaleas....





I am frightened to leave the house incase they bloom and then the wind blows em all off, lol.....fukkin Dutch wind!





Anyone who likes cooking, here's a few anti pasta dishes that are easy to do (well, except the deep fried pasta which I am still figuring out. I got these from a place we visited on holiday.










So/
we got roasted peppers (anyone can do that, stick peppers in a roasting tray, with olive oil and balsamic, salt and pepper, then roast, let them cool, then chop and serve......
we got eggplant/aubergine sliced and then roasted with olive oil and salt and pepper. Then cooled and you then make some tuna and mayonnaise (remembering to add MINT to that) then wrap the tuna/mint/mayo up in the eggplant. Mint and eggplant are an outstanding combo!!!
Carrots cooked with brown sugar and added to a shallot and white wine reduction. Boil the carrots with the sugar to your desired crunchyness (some prefer them soft). Then fry some shallots, add a bit of brown sugar, then white wine and reduce, then toss in the carrots and finish off. Leave them to cool and serve as they are AMOZ BALLS THEY ARE!!
Now the deep fried pasta didn't turn out as it was in the restaurant. I think they probably boiled their pasta first. I just made some pasta (I am into home made pasta) and then added grated parmesan (as the waiter told me) and deep fried.....they came out more like crisps than the lovely chewey morish ones we had on holiday, so I can only think the pasta needs cooking first, before deep frying......

Have a happy sunny afternoon.

Peace, DST


----------



## ClassAcura (May 28, 2013)

Amsterdam is the shit. Growing some seeds from amsterdam right now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

pasta machine ??? shallots n carrots in vine and balsamic sounds lush. funny i had epic tapas this weekend too. 

get out in that sun!!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> get out in that sun!!!


Haha yeah... get it while you can! Wish I could bottle some of the extra light out here and send it the UK. Maybe if D finds the super lumens switch it will light up across the channel.

Nice looking dishes. Funny about the pasta. It's fun to do things completely wrong sometimes.


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Iv never heard of deep fried pasta, sounds really good. And I think your right, it needs boiling first,,, probably just al dente then fried. Thanks for the basic recipes, I like to whip up meals every now and then. Just some olive oil, pepper, and garlic can make just about anything better lol Also didnt realize mint and eggplant were a good combo, thats great because Im growing both right now.


Also, never made homemade pasta but I always hear its just so much better,,, been meaning to get around to that for at least a year now lol. 
Big ups chef master D!


----------



## DST (May 28, 2013)

I have just set my chair up outside so I'll be offski peeps.

whodat, start of with 100grams of flour and 1 egg (that's all you need and it's a good size to practise with). Then just mix them together and keep squeezing and needing until you got a nice yellow ball. I have a pasta machine (basically a mangle) but I have also made it with just a rolling pin. Just roll the dough ball out until you get it thin enough. Then make whatever type of pasta you want from that.WARNING: Once you do this, YOU WILL NEVER EVER BUY SHOP PASTA AGAIN!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2013)

i'm going to have a go on my next carb day. go nuts and have super bad for me carbonara muahahaaaaaa


----------



## whodatnation (May 28, 2013)

Wow can't get much easier than that! I already love pasta, this may throw me over the edge.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2013)

This bubble is a mix of the dog and outdoor sour kush I grew last year.

both are 75 mu, the first pic is from the 2nd run.






this is the first run, nice full melt as well.











Peace, DST


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 30, 2013)

DST said:


> This bubble is a mix of the dog and outdoor sour kush I grew last year.
> 
> both are 75 mu, the first pic is from the 2nd run.
> 
> ...


Amazing, looks so silky and nice, looks like the smoke would be really smooth too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2013)

Looks like marbled mahogany eh


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2013)

Where do I order that on the BB site? hehe


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

Done. Thanks for the great read so far. Oscar had me laughing for sure. Thatll be a story thats around for ages i bet. Hope alls well with the fam and the garden, cheers ~ ninja


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

All is going well Nija, thank you. My wife was 18 weeks yesterday, so in the next couple of weeks we go for another scan. My wife came home yesterday reporting what she felt was a little kick of somesort, or some movement, so we were super excited

Some pics for Friday.....
In the next week the Azaleas are going to be insane.




















Ok, I am not a homo (honest, and I have nowt against them), but I almost got a stiffy when I smelled this chap, god he stinks something rotten, real dank kush smell. I think this is far more kush leaning than the other Blue Pit Male I have so iot may just have taken over the others place in the stud farm. Plus it's nice and stout, and has a great blue tinge to the edge of the leaves....





Nice tight structure.





Webbed indica leaning leaves, with sharp razor skunky leaf tips.





Some puppy (dog) clones in a training pen....





















Have a nice weekend,

Peace, DST


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

Wow man, let the sun shine down! Those flowers are lookin great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

the fiery orb cometh!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! and a new stud to boot. cracking update kidda, loving those jap azaeaealeaaeas or however you spells it.


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

This is for don, ive never had a thread, i just kinda drop pictures of my buds into other peoples threads but since you asked via rep....... Here you go, last harvest, one of the colas from a big plant, i go pretty big too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2013)

taste the fuckin rainbow shit that's big. looks very sativa structure. nice handiwork NB


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

you come near me and I club you with my bud kosh!!!! ugg, what a nice looking beasty!


Ninjabowler said:


> This is for don, ive never had a thread, i just kinda drop pictures of my buds into other peoples threads but since you asked via rep....... Here you go, last harvest, one of the colas from a big plant, i go pretty big too


----------



## Ninjabowler (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, that means alot from you guys, theyre all about that size.....just wait till next time, thats my first dirt grow ever. Im really proud of those but i know the next time will be even bigger.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Right on with the find on the new male  exciting eh! 

Good to hear mrs D and the yin are doing good  double exciting. I wonder if the plants will notice the pregnancy  and make extra stinky fat buds lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

Whoever thought finding a smelly man with stinky baws and piss stinking trousers would be something good,


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

No homo, I was just smelling this homeless dudes sack and it was... lmao


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

on that note, I need to stop drinking and go to the pub, lol.....right after this bong, chief chief.....


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 31, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Done. Thanks for the great read so far. Oscar had me laughing for sure. Thatll be a story thats around for ages i bet. Hope alls well with the fam and the garden, cheers ~ ninja


And I got your rep D! Lol


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (May 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> No homo, I was just smelling this homeless dudes sack and it was... lmao


His smelly ball sack!!


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

I sens a headache in your near future.... No reason in particular.... Have a good one D!


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2013)

DST said:


> Whoever thought finding a smelly man with stinky baws and piss stinking trousers would be something good,


u described me lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2013)

oh, fred, you are too hard on yourself. Holly fukarooney, a bit of sunshine in this City and every man and their clogg is out and about. There are 3 doors into the bar, and each one had a queue coming out of it from the bar. I stood for a minute and then saw the 2 man queue for the carryout section. And that was me, the place was rammed so it was good to come home and supp a few zattes. The girl at the bar told me not to drink the bottles out on the terrace, haha, (I am sure it happens as a bottle to take away is 1.35 and a similar glass from the bar is 2.30).


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey just as a matter of interest DST do you ever buy weed from the coffeeshops, ? don't imagine you would have to but with all that going on all around you maybe you check out the odd strain.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't honestly remember the last time I bought weed from a coffeeshop. I definitely have, that's for sure. I certainly check out plenty of nugs and smoke the odd bowl if offered.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks DST, seeing as how this is my favourite pics thread on RIU and its based in my favourite city for leisure breaks, hope you don't mind if I post a copy of a photo still I bought from a street photographer last march--I love it, its the Singel Canal at evening.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice pic! Got a few like that in our own collection.

If you like pics of Amsterdam, check out www.schlijper.nl for daily pics from the City. And check yesterdays.....eeeck, someone got hit by a tram on the Spui/Spuistraat. ouch.
http://schlijper.nl/130601-21-spui.photo


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

These are an Alpine flower variety type. We are not 100% sure, but we were watching a gardening show and they popped up in an alpine garden....










This is how we get our avocados going. Hang them over a glass/beaker of water and they will eventually crack, then a root appear, then a shoot appears from the top. Once the cotlyedon leaves appear and open it's good to plant. Don't ask me what to do after that as our current avocados are no picture of health, lol.





the whole process takes weeks and weeks btw. you need to refresh the water, top it up etc, etc...





The greenhouse looking in last of the sun yesterday evening





This will be about the 4th strawberry so far, useless frikkin things, lol.





Little Puppies, been in the prop's for about a week I think...















WALKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Can't stop it with these azaleas.....















And here's one of my mystery plants that just decided to appear out of my compost. Looks indica dom, probalbly from the blue pit/deep blue side of breading. In fact all the suprise compost s33ds look fairly similar......this one is a little darling.


























Happy pannekoeken!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

top class man. great pics flowers weed and not so great tram shots poor fucker. i'm thinking of having a go with a couple of avacado's myself tho i reckon they'll need a cfl indoors through our extended winter which is now seemingly 9 months long. 

elephant hands on the mystery plant  ave a good one man, am away n the cycle for a lowly 15 clicks lol


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

Sweet, enjoy the cycle lad. I am thinking of also doing one today. I got the cycle map of Holland out so also going to plan another wee jaunt away before Mrs D is unable to ride long distances.

The avos can take 10 year to produce fruit mate.....snore!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

aaaahh man i'm all about the end goal these days. ten years time imagine how sweet that avacado will taste mate get out in that current bun!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 2, 2013)

Im on year two of three for asperagus and thats already way to long for me. No way in hell would i wait ten years for anything


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2013)

best bit is neither me or the lass like avocado's  nice foliage though haha


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

_I miss Amsterdam!

_


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2013)

My Avo is loving the chicken manure!

May 20th




I will post an update tomorrow - it is going nuts! I need to get some chickens 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 2, 2013)

Top notch pics again, those unknown alpine ones in the first pic, resemble Cyclamen, obviously not Cyclamen obviously but just saying. Also, never seen as shiny leaves on any MJ plant as those last pics there. And the Japanese Azaleas are truly magnificent. Damn, I want a greenhouse again.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome to the rooftop MISSPHEOBE. Well you have a slice of Amsterdam right here

We have an avo plant about the same height at mohicans there, but its only got foliage on the top, and the rest is just a big stem, lol....not a pretty yin, thats for sure.

I'll ask my wife, see if she has sussed out our little alpine flowering plant yet. It can't be that hard to find out....

Didn't end up going out cycling, an old colleague who lives in France now came by, and I spent most of the day sanding down chairs for outside. Wife then dutifully varnished them.


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Jun 2, 2013)

Why are the strawberries useless? I love strawberries!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no idea....this "STRAWBERRY" plant is useless. I am literally getting one decent strawberry growing on it every now and then. I also love strawberries, so it's pissin me right off. The other strawberry plant had white fly and aphid as well so I am having 0point0 luck with them this year.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

All of mine came with fruit and something ate those. Not another flower since then. They are vegging great though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

oddly enough mine aren't flowering either. the one i found buried in the undergrowth in a pot I planted in the patch that gets all day sun and is flowering nicely. the one i bought refuses to flower and is barely growing. 

monsanto don't breed strawberries do they?!?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

You want flowers? That will be extra


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I'll be ditching mine end of season if they don't smarten their ideas up! Can't have loose canons in the garden.

On another breeding note, baby was showing off and moving around at the midwifes...signs of things to come I guess! Nicely advanced they said for 18 plus weeks. All is good in da hood, or as the cloggies say, "alles zit er goed uit"


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

LEKKER!!!!! you given thought to dual nationality? I would. one thing i now wish i was half german half brit. wouldn't have done me nee favours at school but then being born in gemany didn't anyway haha


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

You can only have 1 european passport, and the little blighter will be getting either a Dutch one of a British one. I doubt we'll register ickle for a South African one, they are not too keen on giving out dual passports these days, especially when your baby is not born in the country.

Hauled out 2 more males from the cab....they were 2 more of the mystery plants that popped up in the greenhouse. Also stinky of sweet kush as well, with the same blue tinge to the leaves as the other male I have. I am calling Blue Pits on these. God knows, I must have missed a pollenated nug when trimming the last lot as these are all nigh on identical in looks and smell. After I make bubble the mulch gets thrown on the compost heap so that's all I can think of......


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 3, 2013)

_My son was born in Amsterdam! Sint Lucas Andreas hospital! His dad is American and he qualified for a US passport! an of course he was born in Holland so he cudda got a dutch one and of Course Im british so he has a British passport.......... Wudda been fun with all 3!!!!!!!!!!!
(can't stand clog thou.... left my best friend in Amsterdam and now she is cloggied out of her mind......... clogging on and her kid only speaks clog an can barely manage english........... that! is annoying!)

_


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2013)

The clogs are trying to integrate people into their cloggy ways. If you guys were in NL now your Husband would be getting treated to examinations on his cloggyness (or perhaps he had to go through that!) A lot of things have gone a bit too cloggy for my liking. You have one side where everyone in Amsterdam just talks to you like a dumb tourist (unless you have a big floppy hair-do and are wearing brown brogues with your pink ralph lauren collar popped up with a white t-shirt underneath, then they will speak to you in Dutch). However, phone the tax people, a bank, or anything relating to actual living in Holland, and they all now refuse to speak in Engish. In fact the Tax people are not "allowed" to speak to you in English. It's like in the last few years there has been a big drive towards nationalism. I wonder if your friends cheese intake has increased over the years, and her taste buds have gone bland. My wifes Great Aunt thinks its terribly out there and riské, to have cheese and ham on your bread together! one shudders to think.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 3, 2013)

(unless you have a big floppy hair-do and are wearing brown brogues with your pink ralph lauren collar popped up with a white t-shirt underneath, then they will speak to you in Dutch)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAAAAA
U know the wayzzzzzzzzzzz
"""""""Like"""""""""


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 3, 2013)

Heheheee, RALPH lauren?? I havent bought a name brand in years. The local second hand shop has better gear than any first hand shop,around. Pearl snaps, collared plad, button up pastels. I couldnt ask for more  my brother spent 6 american and i still wear it 5 ish years later


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 3, 2013)

I. have. no. idea. what. is. going. on..... clogg? lol. I dont want to talk to the tax man anyway  so its ok.



Great to hear little D is rockin! I say boy... but I also said boy for jig.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2013)

Posted this on my thread and forgot to put it here:

Avocado update:







Prickly Pear:




Finished second blueberry cage:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2013)

sweet blueberry boxes, i'm nabbing the design for a grow box  nice work man


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2013)

I may also be pinching the boxes idea

Some pics from todays sunny day!
puppies





This male is going to the compost I am afraid......





engineers dream dog





being watched over by Dog mom





and what would a day be without some beautiful azaleas










Table and chair sanded and varnished (Except for the legs of the table, still to do!)





Peace, DST


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 4, 2013)

What are the boxes for? I thought maybe to keep raccoons or possums or birds out but i dont know how many dst would get in the green house so why do the boxy thingy?


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2013)

I was thinking of taking the engineers dream dog out of the greehouse and building a box over it. Then perhaps go with some light deprivation to see if I can get it finished over the summer months, a box would make it easier to put a tarpaulin over I guess, plus could be designed to help with the heavy wind we get over here.....or I might just not bother and leave the bloody thing in the greenhouse, lol....


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 4, 2013)

Fantastic stuff as always DST, busy time of year, so much going on at once with everything in full swing


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 4, 2013)

All looks great, those azaleas are amazing.... I was picturing a smaller table for some reason,,, great work  So what are you going to call the EDdog??? Architects best friend?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Do you live in the penthouse? You have so many great growing spots and a sweet outdoor picnic table!

Here is a picture for you - my new pip 





Greenhouse lumber arrives tomorrow on a big truck. 20 foot and 12 foot lengths of redwood! I will take pictures of course 


Cheers,
Mo



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Cheers Bilbo. just the way we like it!


Bilbo Baggins said:


> Fantastic stuff as always DST, busy time of year, so much going on at once with everything in full swing





whodatnation said:


> All looks great, those azaleas are amazing.... I was picturing a smaller table for some reason,,, great work  So what are you going to call the EDdog??? Architects best friend?


I was thinking Dreamdog maybe. We still got to see if it's even a female



Mohican said:


> Do you live in the penthouse? You have so many great growing spots and a sweet outdoor picnic table!
> 
> Here is a picture for you - my new pip
> 
> ...


Nice piece, Mo. Reminds me I need to chase up someone who was donating me a piece to give away on the next 600 competition.

And yes, we live in the penthouse, when we bought the place, it actually had "Royale Penthouse" on the deeds, lol. I think the word "Royale" added about 50k to the price tag,


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife says the percolator reminds her of a jellyfish.

You should add Royale to all of the BB stain names hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

lmao in amsterdam you know what they call a quarter pounder? A royale with cheese  it is a sweet penthouse though Mo. nice showerhead bubbler man, i've wanted one of those for a while.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't mind something about that size for smoking bubble in. I was pondering getting a rig for erl, but I just don't know about combusting something at such a high temperature. It totally changes the feel you get. Like an instant rush to the head. And yeh, it pretty much does look like an Jellyfish!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks - this is my first "quality" pipe. The glass is very heavy and the only part I can lose is the bowl  I almost didn't buy it but it was calling to me. The colors and design are so unique. I already bought a custom Erl Dabs pipe from Subcool that should be arriving any day. I would love to have a glass blowing studio (need to win the lottery  ). The shops in Venice are full of the most amazing glass art. I wonder if they have any pipe shops now?


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

Couple of years ago we cycled across Austria, by way of the Danube (or Donau as it's called in Germany). We started our cycle in Passau which is on the border to Austria then cycled up to Vienna (Wien). This is where we started our cycle, Fuk me check it out this week, flooded.
[youtube]_3a1Q6J05Yg[/youtube]


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2013)

That's nutz! It looks like it is deep too. Look at the boats with the docks coming up out of the water! That one shop looks like it is dry through the window - weird - watertight? My shop would be if I was that close to the river.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2013)

In the town, they actually had markings on the building to show where the last big flood went up to......it's the streetlamps bobbing in the water like bhoys that make me laugh, it's deffo deep!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2013)

shit that looks bad. hasn't even been on the news in the uk. hope the summer improves i'm in hamburg in a month or so  i'm a canny swimmer though....

i've got johnny cash 5 feet high and rising stuck in my head now though.


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol 
[video=youtube_share;08bzBAKCRlM]http://youtu.be/08bzBAKCRlM[/video]


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Beelden van het dak

dog clones getting sun training





picture of some mud with a fuzzy green thing at the bottom!





slightly less fuzzy green thing - cheese





sat leaning blue pit male





strelizia- bird of paradise - no birds yet





pumpkin on not so healthy a looking apumpkin plant, not sure what I need to do here. It's in sun/shadey place, plenty place, just been a bit fucked with the wind and I think a bit of a leaf disease of some sort....anyhoo, we normally fail miserably with pumpkins so we're determined to see this through, lol





now we're talking, this is my favoured Blue Pit male, seriously the edges of the leaves are almost blue. Hard to pic up in the light and with poor camera skills.










engineers dream dog getting a bit boss..





which yin is under a 2700k, and which is under a 4200k cfl?





dog teenagers





grown up dog, few weeks to go











Peace,

DST


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

Wot a garden of FUN! How Lucky U R to have soooooooooo many Dogs!!! xmissx


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks MissPheobe,

Here's a few pics after I carried out a bit more training on the engineers dream/dog. I'll get a screen up of some description eventually.




















peace, 
DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking Good D, see You got steady supply of DOG going. Tight work!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Thanks MissPheobe,
> 
> Here's a few pics after I carried out a bit more training on the engineers dream/dog. I'll get a screen up of some description eventually.
> 
> ...


Lushiousnesssssssssss of deliciousnessssssssssssssssss 
_Plz roll yaself a big spliff from me! U deserve it! _


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you grown in that tub before? You are growing a hulker!

I got some shirts and jars from TGA and I wanted to get some pictures (surprise). And so to get the right angle for the picture I squatted down. My right knee popped and I could not straighten it. I called for my wife and she helped me try and get it to unlock. It unlocked - in a great big crunch. Now I can't put pressure on that leg to walk - or build a greenhouse! I am so mad. Waiting for the Dr.'s office to open so I can get the bad news.

Picture that broke my knee:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

sounds like a ligament tear, if that happens the knee often locks (I have had a number of knee ops.) Good luck Mo.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats terrible Mo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds horrible MO, i hope its not that bad but it doesnt sound good my friend. Thats too bad, i was lookin forward to seein that greenhouse up and running soon. Just said a little prayer for your knee  i hope everythings ok bud


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Back from the ER. MRI on Monday. I am using my tablet so my posts will be short.

Thanks for the support sixers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 8, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts, mo
Hoping for a good prognosis.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Doobie!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't mean to sound like a bummer, but I am gona anyway cause I am a bit drunk, lol. I still remember getting home after that dreaded cup game and my step dad looking at me and going, "that's not a good injury son", and he would know, he had been a pro himself. I had never had an injury in my whole career then just when i was in my late teens looking for the contract, bam, or should I say, POP. Doctor told me to get a grip and get my head down in my studies, prick! Anyway, you'll be alright mate, worse thing that can happen is that you will get arthritis when you get old, lmfOLDbo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks DST! I was a skateboarder back in 1976 and I was skating on a sore knee. Should have rested but I thought I was indestructible. Bailed off of my board in a bowl and hyper extended my knee. It bent really far in the wrong direction. Next morning my mom came in to yell at me for not going to school. I tossed the covers open and my knee was the size of a watermelon! Took me to the doctor and he said surgery or novocane and cortisone. He took out a big needle with a spade at the tip. He slid the needle under my kneecap and I passed out. When I came to I could walk and I never had surgery. It would go out on me occasionally. This time is bad. Wish I knew a good surgeon. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 8, 2013)

I have bad knees, being heavily into snakeboarding in my teens had a massive part to play in this! If I'm down in a low position I know for sure my knee will pop out, hurts like a bitch when you straighten your leg and it pops or thuds back into place.

funny thing is, I'm thinking of buying a new board and getting back into it, never too old n all that!!

Stay High.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> This time is bad. Wish I knew a good surgeon. Cheers,Mo


 I find the best orthopedic surgeons are at places that specialize in sports medicine. They are used to working on broken joints and bones.  cof


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought the same thing. I started skating at Etnies in Lake Forrest. It's a free skatepark. I was getting back in form going at lunch time had the place to myself. One day it was a half day at the local elementary school and the place was full of groms. I took a line I had a hundred times before and one of the groms looked like he was going to eat it and I was distracted and missed my landing by a hair. One leg went down the wall with my board while the other remained stuck on the lip. I did the splits so hard my chin hit my foot. I heard a giant rip in my leg and felt what I can only describe as a rope unraveling up the inside of my leg.

Doctor said i ripped my abductor and hamstring. Two days later my leg turned black! Took me six months to walk without a limp and a year to walk normally. I am now officially retired.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 8, 2013)

Im glad my mom never bought me a skateboard.....god i was a dumb shit when i was younger. But at least i still got my legs, for now


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 8, 2013)

While we're on the subject, I got an ankle that likes to get its roll on, caused from an old skating injury.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Thanks DST! I was a skateboarder back in 1976 and I was skating on a sore knee. Should have rested but I thought I was indestructible. Bailed off of my board in a bowl and hyper extended my knee. It bent really far in the wrong direction. Next morning my mom came in to yell at me for not going to school. I tossed the covers open and my knee was the size of a watermelon! Took me to the doctor and he said surgery or novocane and cortisone. He took out a big needle with a spade at the tip. He slid the needle under my kneecap and I passed out. When I came to I could walk and I never had surgery. It would go out on me occasionally. This time is bad. Wish I knew a good surgeon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Have faith in modern medicine, some of the things they can do these days defy belief. Hope everything turns out well in the end. Good Luck man.


----------



## morgy (Jun 9, 2013)

Fantastic grow DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2013)

fuck mo hope it's not as bad as it sounds. thoughts are with you man.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Don! I am not taking any chances of doing irreversible damage. Done that too many times before. Hurt it on Friday evening and gave it a try and slept on it. Saturday morning at 7 am I knew it wasn't right. Waited till 9 for my medical group's clinic to open and when we got there asked them what they could do. Said they would evaluate and send me to the ER! I could have just gone to the ER at 7!

So now we drive 20 minutes back to the ER by our house. Luckily there was no wait. They were great and basically said that they had to get an X ray that wouldn't show anything and then I would be cleared to get an MRI. They can't perform an MRI so I get to go through all of this crap again tomorrow. 

Funny thing is that the x ray tech said that she saw something on the x ray! Then the 12 year old doctor said there was nothing on the x ray and then he had me put all of my weight on my bad knee and shimmy side to side! I am sure that was good for the injury! I could feel things popping and clicking. No grinding though. 

Plan tomorrow is MRI and consultation with the Orthopedic doctor.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2013)

fuuuuuck shimmy shimmy on your fucked knee, i'd have told him to go get the senior registrar and be thankful you didn't kick him with the good leg. more experience i have with general practitioners the more i realise they nothing about anything more serious than a cough/cold or broken bone. anything else you may as well roll straight up to the hospital. 

keep us posted on the MRI man.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2013)

Mo, I'm so sorry. That's a real shame. Don't know if you are a football (nfl) fan, but Adrian Peterson is an inspirational story of recovering from a ligament injury. He tore his ACL and MCL in his left knee Dec 2011. He started game 1 in Sept and ended up only 9 yards short of setting the single season rushing record and won the mvp. I hope things work out for you.

I dig the blue outline on the plant D. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2013)

MRI is done. Got a DVD of the pics. I should try and post some!  It is so detailed and there are definitely some wonky bits in there  Hopefully they can stick the Dyson in there and suck all the bad bits out


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2013)

On better news, here are some pics from the nursery:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Mo, I'm so sorry. That's a real shame. Don't know if you are a football (nfl) fan, but Adrian Peterson is an inspirational story of recovering from a ligament injury. He tore his ACL and MCL in his left knee Dec 2011. He started game 1 in Sept and ended up only 9 yards short of setting the single season rushing record and won the mvp. I hope things work out for you.
> 
> I dig the blue outline on the plant D. Crazy stuff.


You should check out Marcus Lattimore who was drafted by the 49ers this year, he'll be a good story in a few years.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2013)

How about RG3? If he can come back then I will be building a greenhouse in a week


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How about RG3? If he can come back then I will be building a greenhouse in a week


yea, that was nasty. here a vid of lattimores injury. his second acl i believe he was the #1 overall player out of HS in 2011. Incredible RB and person.

[video=youtube;CryjGwbs6UA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CryjGwbs6UA[/video]

Still makes me cringe, i remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

me no wanna watch that^^^^^^^^


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't have the heart to click on the play button...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

how many people were stood round the man?!? wtf how big are the team squads?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

11 men in play by each team at any given time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 11, 2013)

And a bad injury will bring in guys off of the bench who are 2nd-string & 3rd-string, or even on players who're on the injured list but in uniform on the bench.
And there are often different players used on the field, depending on if they are playing offense or defense.

[youtube]P6LnjYfgcFM[/youtube]

This should make it crystal clear, and leave no further questions needed from even the most casual observer


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how many people were stood round the man?!? wtf how big are the team squads?


 Haha, if you ever, ever had a reason to be in my city. We are going to a Panthers game!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks doobie! from what little i know about both sports i prefer ozzy rules footy to NFL. too much stop start stop half hour madonna gig start wtf ?!and T you ever hit these shores you're on for a newcastle game it's like no other in the premiere league. i imagine it's the same for a big ball game over there. the atmosphere is electric.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> And a bad injury will bring in guys off of the bench who are 2nd-string & 3rd-string, or even on players who're on the injured list but in uniform on the bench.And there are often different players used on the field, depending on if they are playing offense or defense.[youtube]P6LnjYfgcFM[/youtube]This should make it crystal clear, and leave no further questions needed from even the most casual observer



I want.......to.... play... with them 




So your a panthers fan eh T? We play you twice in december 

Iv been to a footy game in australia when I was a kid. It was pretty damn cool  and those meat pie things were amazing lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks doobie! from what little i know about both sports i prefer ozzy rules footy to NFL. too much stop start stop half hour madonna gig start wtf ?!and T you ever hit these shores you're on for a newcastle game it's like no other in the premiere league. i imagine it's the same for a big ball game over there. the atmosphere is electric.


Absolutely no comparison. Premiere league atmosphere 100x's any american match in any sport. We just don't have the same passion.

Funny whodat, I been to australia too... I played my sax at a halftime show for an aussie rules match. We got little home made sandwhiches.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

i'm surprised. that's weird, you have like 3 times the size seater stadiums. i thought it'd up the ante.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

My half brother who lives in Oz plays Ozzie Rules, he's always going on about how gay Football is in comparison, to which I remind him about the funny Guerneys they wear, lol.....quite a core sport though. I was also surprised to find out that different parts of Oz are into different sports, like Some Ozzy rules, some Cricket, some Rugby Union....some Rugby League.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 11, 2013)

hey D, just thought id show ya how the clones ya sent me is doing. did a do it yaself trellis. had a little accident a few days ago and one of the branches snapped off its sitting in a glass of water, gonna see if it will root













Lil H decided she wonted her photo taken with the smelly tomato plant as she calls it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

holy sh1t she's grown  (note the not swearing as younguns present!)


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 11, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> holy sh1t she's grown  (note the not swearing as younguns present!)


what hattie or the plant?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

hattie of course lol. tommies doing well too mind


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 11, 2013)

ye hattie is getting realli tall, almost 3 foot tall and shes not 2 for another 2 and a bit months. shes gunna be the tallest girl in her class i bet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2013)

papa west to thank there eh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I want.......to.... play... with them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lose twice in december  It's Cams break-out year!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

Uhhh riu got me again playing magic with my effing post! why!!!!?






jigfresh said:


> Absolutely no comparison. Premiere league atmosphere 100x's any american match in any sport. We just don't have the same passion.
> 
> Funny whodat, I been to australia too... I played my sax at a halftime show for an aussie rules match. We got little home made sandwhiches.



Holy cow thats awesome! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm surprised. that's weird, you have like 3 times the size seater stadiums. i thought it'd up the ante.


IDK what jigs talkin about  ... I have 0 exp with big sports (attending live) over there. But I do know the superdome (indoor stadium) when packed with 72k juiced up fans it can get extremely crunk. LSU tiger stadium (college football) capacity at 92.5k has measured on the richter scale (outdoor stadium) Whats hard to believe about americans being overly amped over something that doesnt mean much?.... then again we dont have riots over the games,,, oh wait the US does lol.... Im proud and happy no new orleanians did dumb shit like that when we won the superbowl,,, everyone was just too damn happy.




Lil ganja princess said:


> hey D, just thought id show ya how the clones ya sent me is doing. did a do it yaself trellis. had a little accident a few days ago and one of the branches snapped off its sitting in a glass of water, gonna see if it will root
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey LGP I bet that tom shoot roots with no problem! Iv seen them do amazing things 
I second the stinky tom plants! need a carbon filter! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey D, just thought id show ya how the clones ya sent me is doing. did a do it yaself trellis. had a little accident a few days ago and one of the branches snapped off its sitting in a glass of water, gonna see if it will root
> 
> Lil H decided she wonted her photo taken with the smelly tomato plant as she calls it


i bet the face that got cut off is adorable.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i bet the face that got cut off is adorable.


ii i wasnt a bit paranoid, i would of got her face in it to


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

I have to amend my statement. There are certain places that get wild for sure. I don't care much for college football, so I forget how absolutely crazy their fans are, and I'm positive places like LSU, Tennessee, Michigan, etc have atmospheres to compare with the best in the world. And they have close to 100k peeps.

But overall, we just have too many sports, it gets diluted. And the giant stadiums work against excitment sometime. You can't fill every stadium every night. And it makes me think of concerts I've been too. There are the massive festivals with 30,000 people that are wild and have a definite carnival type atmostphere, lots of people, lots of energy. But it's the smaller shows... 2,000 people maybe, all there to see their favorite band. That energy is hard to beat. It's frenetic and almost freightening. In my opinion near all premier league games have an atmosphere that would compare to that. While a very small percentage of major league sporting events have the same passion.

I must admit, I haven't attended games all over the country, so my experience is limited.

@LGP... look at all that sun coming in. Looks nice.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2013)

Remember woodstock?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 11, 2013)

My wife went to the riot that was woodstock 2 (or whatever they called it).


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 11, 2013)

This was in 2011,,, im sure its at 9 now  No lack of fans here! Every game of every season sold out.
Ok I'll stop the the grown men in tight pants getting physical with each other,,, this aint my thread after all lol

"For the sixth consecutive season, the New Orleans Saints have sold out the Superdome, _The Times-Picayune reported__ Sunday."

Yes _NOLA is a special place.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> This was in 2011,,, im sure its at 9 now  No lack of fans here! Every game of every season sold out.
> Ok I'll stop the the grown men in tight pants getting physical with each other,,, this aint my thread after all lol
> 
> "For the sixth consecutive season, the New Orleans Saints have sold out the Superdome, _The Times-Picayune reported__ Sunday."
> ...


Lol, i would say the same but have you seen us on gameday(panthers) lol. this year i been trying to stay up on the world cup, why do they qualify so early ?


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2013)

Sweet, LGP thanks for the pic.


Lil ganja princess said:


> hey D, just thought id show ya how the clones ya sent me is doing. did a do it yaself trellis. had a little accident a few days ago and one of the branches snapped off its sitting in a glass of water, gonna see if it will root
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 11, 2013)

DST said:


> Sweet, LGP thanks for the pic.


Ya, that was a great post. Now wheres that rep button at


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2013)

Couple of pics since I have been slacking on the updates. (plus my wife had the camera away on business).

We had some sun so a braai was in order....





Some essentials for a braai!





Mael Deep Blue looking more sativa by the day...





5 cheese surprise and 4 ho+cookies





Engineers Dream/Dog.





this was at the last training session






Goedenavond jongens en meisjes!

DST


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 12, 2013)

Man, that EDD is sure growing, lovely plant.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

really lookin forward to seeing how Ed Dog is going to turn out. you figured a name for that one yet?


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2013)

Sleeping dogs need leaving alone lol. I love how dogs run in their sleep.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

i wonder what thy dream of chasing?


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2013)

think I'll wait to find out exactly what it is first, lol.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> really lookin forward to seeing how Ed Dog is going to turn out. you figured a name for that one yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

so your not 100% then? lol. mystery genes in the midst


----------



## DST (Jun 13, 2013)

Well it's a seed that came from the last purple Engineers Dream i ran so I am hoping it's a fem, it's probably come from the 2 dogs that hermed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2013)

call it rain dog maybe?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey DST - what is the smallest size pot I can use to maintain a mother?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel like there is a really funny joke in there somewhere. 

How's things D? It's friday fooo


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

A 1 gallon should be fine, bonsai style. Grow the mother then bend it over from the top, this will provide a load of main heads and you can maintain the size by doing it this way. I will then tend to pot up to a larger container if I am going to flower the mother.

Things are grand Jig bru. Hectic wind here yesterday so the poor azaleas are looking rather patchy and bare now Sunnyish today though, fingers crossed for the weekend, however by 5 oclock it should be clouded over, lol).


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks! I just need to keep them alive long enough to test some clones so I can pick the winners. There are also a number of excellent growers here who would be happy to adopt some of these plants when they are ready 

Sorry to hear about the wind. I hope the sun keeps shining for you!


Here is a sunny shot from today:




Hopefully by Saturday my knee will be strong enough to start some foundation work on the greenhouse!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

The yins are coming along there nicely Mo! lets hope the knee gets its act together as well.

Beelden uit de tuin vandaag.
Various tom's from seed





Wind blown azaleas





What I have been busy sweeping up the last couple of days....










I moved the toms from seed in the greenhouse onto the ground as they were getting a slight burn from being so close to the roof of the greenhouse.










The tom clones looking in from outside.










Basil going to seed










Pumkin, couple more blooms. Last year a lot of these little pumpkins just rotted...lets see what happens this year.
















Have a great one folks,

DST


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's the "yins" I have on the go, Cheese Surprise and HO+cookies.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 14, 2013)

Tomatos are lookin great D, my pumpkin plant had a bunch of those little guys on it too but onlt two grew into actual pumpkins. 30ish lb pumkins WOW  flowers make me so mad. Theyre only around for a couple days it seems. I just cant see the point


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

nice pics man, your going to have a massive bunch of toms. my lass complained about not being able to see out the windows so i'm doing my best to keep them in check this year. haven't checked em this week. shame about the wind mate those blooms were real puuurdy. 

can't wait to see your new place update


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

I know, Ninja it's like 2 weeks we have had those blooms for (or may be less). Ah well, at least we got to enjoy them, last year we where on holiday and came back and everything was gone bloom wise.....even more frustrating is sweeping the terrace up every 10 minutes, ffs. lol.

See out of the windows? what for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2013)

we have a garden lol. or the fallow meadow as I refer to it... i like to snooze in the porch come greenhouse, temps make me feel like i'm on holiday.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

D~ cucurbitaceae (the fam pumpkin is in) will abort any fruit not fully pollinated. You may have to do some handy work... not hard. 


Everything looks great  too bad about the azaleas  better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.

Have a great weekend,,, have a nice pint for me!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey whodat, so I got to go out and jizz on them you mean? lol....wife gives me a funny stare while jizzing on pumpkins, . So take pollen from one flower to another, or do I need two pumpkins, ffs......wtf? 
see my wife and her grand ideas, lets plant things that take 10 years to grow fruit, lets plant 100's of pumpkins that produce golf ball sized fruit...."aye, ok luv, lets do it" (totally under the thumb me!)


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2013)

When I was a kid they had a TV show called Dusty's Treehouse. And now I am watching DST's Greenhouse hehe

Here are some SoCal garden pics for your greenhouse:


Gardenias:





Blueberries
Cage 1




Cage 2




Screened in (caught the mocking bird trying to find a way in)





BestSteak toms:





North garden

R side:




L side:








Fridge:





Cherry toms:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

hahaha... D, I believe they make male and female flowers (i know this about watermelons so just guessing its the same) You will have to locate a male flower and pluck it off while is right and,,,, do it. 
I hope you dont live near a school.... Would be a drag being on the sex offenders list, having to knock on every door in the neighborhood "hey its me D the sex offender, just had to let you know I live around you and your kids"


Mo, it was not necessary to jizz on the cherry toms.
Nice garden!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

Mo, so you are mocking The Mocking Bird then? snore... Nice pics, thanks for sharing at the rooftop.

And whodat, already done mate, went out after the last post and there are two flowers just opened up, one with a big penis like thing in the middle covered in pollen, and the other with a bit of a....well vag looking thing going on, lol. Actually it's like a bud thats opened into 4, so more of a 4 legged vag thing going on Anyway, pollen transferred so lets see what happens. Directly after I had done it I went around the side of the greenhouse and a bee hovered past....get to work Mr Bee ffs, stop hoevering around looking stooopid!


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

I wonder if the pumpkins naturally produce two flowers together, a male and a female at the same time (random thought that he can't be bothered investigating with on google)....mmmmmn, ponder, pontificate, right, enough of that off to pub!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

Probably but not sure.

Have a good one! hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

how do yall protect your toms from birds and bugs.. was thinking about jerry rigging some screen around it or something


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

I dont do anything... I let the birds eat the bugs lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

the birds around hear will eat the tomatoes.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 14, 2013)

sad face


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 14, 2013)

I know, the greedy things.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 14, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I hope you dont live near a school.... Would be a drag being on the sex offenders list, having to knock on every door in the neighborhood "hey its me D the sex offender, just had to let you know I live around you and your kids. But I only bang pumpkins, so... you know. Okay, yeah, well. Hey! I'll see you next Halloween at the block party. You guys put jack-o-lanterns on display, don't you? I like jack-o-lanterns.... mmmm.... they have pretty mouths... and they squeal like a stuck pig when you do them... mmm... sexy ass little squash bitches.... Okay! See you around neighbor!"


Fixed that for you.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2013)

don't be sad, your post made me giggle, fuslkins, I cannae type i am so srunk


whodatnation said:


> sad face


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Srunk es fek!!! Get em in while ya can mate


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

I bet i could keep up drinkin with you guys lol, ive got an iron liver, just dont ask me to drive. You guys got the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

i'm on hiatus from full on sessions now NB. but in my prime i can sup like a champion. it's the ensuing drama that follows that's the problem lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

Im 99% a good ninja when im chasing the bottom of a glass....my smile has been known to stretch from ear to ear at the end of the night though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2013)

Me too but once someone crosses a line I'm not so relaxed. Btw its world gin day!!! I love it so much I have it tattooed on my lower lip.


----------



## mytwhyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Inside or outside???


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

On the inside as far as I can remember. A guy I went to the football with had ACAB on the inside of his bottom lip, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm on hiatus from full on sessions now NB. but in my prime i can sup like a champion. it's the ensuing drama that follows that's the problem lol.


Lol @ sup like a champion. Lol don you were the champ.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 15, 2013)

DST said:


> don't be sad, your post made me giggle, fuslkins, I cannae type i am so srunk


Do ya feel like a pig pooped in your head last night or what?


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2013)

I actually felt not bad this morning. I did have some shut eye on the couch this afternoon, and the beer at 420 helped a lot as well. Then I had to meet folks at the pub, then go for a meal with friends, so my arm was twisted to drink even more, ffs, I am weak. lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

Dogs that are on the finishing straight....
















Deep Blue - very hungry.






Here's something a friend of mine has got going screen is going in then a bit of veg time and training, and let the monkey flip the switch!(the dogs will almost double in flower).










There's a mh and an hps in there at the moment. and one of the puppies.






Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with chicken-pineapple-bacon sausage, cherry toms, and onions, and a bowl of blueberries on the side!






Happy Fathers Day DST!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a picture of the onions:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Sneaking into my grow again D? Asking cause that looks like hydroton over coco or soil,,, Im the only one that can do that! Your friend is gonna have a grip O dog come harvest time  Looks like hes doing a tidy job on all counts!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looks like hes doing a tidy job on all counts!


aye, he's no bad,


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Scrambled eggs with chicken-pineapple-bacon sausage, cherry toms, and onions, and a bowl of blueberries on the side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you forgot to cook it man  



Mohican said:


> Here is a picture of the onions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What onions? I see lots O little dank babies 

jkjk looks awesome!


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought sausages the other day, took the meat out the skin, chopped up some pear, added that and some herbs, or 'erbs as you guys say, and remade the sausages, nice combo, freerange pork and pear. Looks tasty, Mo.


Mohican said:


> Scrambled eggs with chicken-pineapple-bacon sausage, cherry toms, and onions, and a bowl of blueberries on the side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2013)

It was delicious! The blueberries have such a unique flavor. I am so happy that now I am getting a big bowl of berries instead of the birds! 

I have run into a dilemma with the greenhouse. The block wall I want to use to hold one of the sides is not plumb. I can't figure out a way to attach the studs and keep everything square. I will smoke a bowl and see what I can think up


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

Jig is the wall master, ask him!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 17, 2013)

OK - I have it figured out. Finally got the first stud attached to the wall. Nice and sturdy. Very exciting


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2013)

Sturdy studs!!! sounds like a bunch of male stippers, lol.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 17, 2013)

Or dirty beer (dirty suds) hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 17, 2013)

Dont change the subject mo.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

Little update from the rooftop.

The "yins", not sure what I am going to do with them yet, we shall see. Cheese Surprise (5 at the top with the last being the biggest in the middle) and HO+cookies (4 at the bottom).





Pumpkin, been a bit battered and has some strangeness happening on the leaves. We have 3 baby pumpkinsels, lets hope they make it.










The ED-Dog got a bit stretched with the pants weather, looks a bit of a beast now...





The newer dog phenos from the 2010 seed stock that I grew. This is the clone I took from it. 





plenty young fruit on the toms, plus loads of flowers.










Toms from seed, these are the ones I got from my curious old friend over the pond.










Puppies in training growing up to be Dogs, 










A wee bit eh Dog





Frosty hond





A Blue Pit cola.





Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Dog bag on the way! Nice bp cola  everything looking top notch, cept for the pumpkin but shes still growing good from my view. Plenty o' blooms on the toms! You need to start a bee hive in your greenhouse


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

I had a glancing thought about the beehive. I bee-lieve that there are companies that you can buy the kits from....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

There is lots that goes into maintaining a hive, I was kidding... thousands of workers going to town in your greenhouse  watering your plants would be a bit exciting.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

The stinky room must be empty with that DOG pound hanging. The rooftop garden looks amazing, considering your lousy weather. What strains of toms are there? I just looked at my patch and it has exploded beyond it's restraints. I pulled a few that worms had eaten....they seem to be well fed. It looks like they will start to ripen in the next few days and run all summer......my mouth is already watering.  cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

You gotta share a few pics somewhere


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

Stinky room only had about 40% taken from it, (if that)

Here's a list of the toms, they all sprouted. Will need to see what produces. Unfortunately they are in quite small pots and should really be put into something larger, so lots of watering required. More feed for them tomorrow.

1/16 oz tomato Homestead 24 Lot 241/16 oz Beefsteak Lot 541/16 oz Tomato Rutgers Select Lot 42Tomato Arkansas Travel PK Lot68708Tomato Marglobe PKG Lot797Tomato Big BeefTomato Marion PKG Lot582CelebrityBetter Boy


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

I did better boy and celebrity last year, they was very tasty!  <insert tomato


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll need to check to see what's doing what..


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

DST said:


> Stinky room only had about 40% taken from it, (if that)
> 
> Here's a list of the toms, they all sprouted. Will need to see what produces. Unfortunately they are in quite small pots and should really be put into something larger, so lots of watering required. More feed for them tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 I think those are the same ones that I have. The Arkansas traveler is a low acid plant. mine are so interwoven that I am unable to determine which is which....pics coming up.  cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

the tomato garden today
      something had eaten the bottom     it seems the plant is a treat for something  welcome to the jungle..........................................cof


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2013)

Holy tomato-opolis Batman!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn cof I can only hope mine do half as well! Thanks for posting!

If they do, I want to add another fence ring up top and make a tower like 8ft tall


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

mine are over 7 feet now.  cof


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 20, 2013)

If they didnt collapse on each other they would be even taller! Thats bad ass  Im gonna go measure my tomatoes


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 20, 2013)

the ones that really collapsed were in small wire cages and when they got a couple of feet past the top, they leaned over. There are stakes over 7 feet tall that are hidden by the growth. cof


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats a Mighty Boosh thanks for sharing cof. I think mine are probably about a third of the size of them

Here's some Dog clones, newb error, made my soil a bit too hot for em, but they bounced back nicely






And some dog clones on the go






Happy Friday.

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 21, 2013)

I think they will thrive in that hot soil once they get comfy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jun 21, 2013)

just saw this and found it funny


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2013)

lol^

when I was back in Scotland if one of yer mates ever went behind your back, in particular with a favoured lassie of yours, we use to say, "he's trimming yer hedge",


----------



## MrSkyhighatrist (Jun 21, 2013)

Think someone may have stole that from ones Facebook lol I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

MrSkyhighatrist said:


> Think someone may have stole that from ones Facebook lol I laugh every time I see it.


might have u on face book but ur updates are turned off. It was spotted on fb tho and duly stolen.


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2013)

Out with Momma Dog





















And her cousin Engineers Dream Dog thing....










her underbush needs a bit of a brazilian





there's a trait in the deep blues that pops up, no matter how much N I gave these runts, they stayed runtish and yellow





blue pit reveg nearly done





and you guessed it, more momma dog





doggy shtuff.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2013)

got a nice thick trunk on her that mumma dog bitch. them yellow plants look like they were grown in a dark room.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah fantastic pics as always DST, those yellow plants are freaky.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 23, 2013)

That webber and sunshine just made me really hungry... Looking great bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

class update as pr usual lad. everything in tip top, barring the yellowing ones!? mind on pukka had a pip from me that refused to turn green no matter how much fed she got and stayed squat.. was some freaky albino shiz... wonder i it's something to do with how hot the mix is to start with or just a mutation. could be some form of lockout maybe?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

Id love to see the albino flower....maybe its just me but im throwin popcorn at my face for that one


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

They'll be getting flowered for sure, (providing they turn out female, lol). I had one in the f3's as well and grew it out and it was surprisingly frosty and not a bad smoke at all  proper lime green bud, haha.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, i cant sub twice can i? I saw an albino black man in africa once. No different than you or i as far as parts went. Only pigment. They may be smaller because of lower photosynthetic capabilities but theyd look reeeeeeeally cool :


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2013)

maybe they need a different colour light to reg plants?? just a thought, maybe a high intensity green light?.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2013)

I think they just need a slap about the face the stoopid tings! but we shall persevere.....


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 24, 2013)

You can always just paint them dark green 

The frostiness intrigues me.... of course lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

SLACKER!!!!!!


poor unfortunate slacker. fucking sunderland?!?!?


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

here's what's happening at my mates....stretch looks to be almost done. Plenty lsting done to keep things even, will hopefully create some nice even colas, we shall see.
before training:




















after





















the hps side has stretched more naturally, hopefully everything will fill out once all the heads are pointing back in the right direction.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 26, 2013)

your mate has been a busy boy  looks grand chief

canny difference in stretch eh


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2013)

hahaha, that's funny, it does actually reflect how my year planner would look like (never got into using them to be honest)


Don Gin and Ton said:


> SLACKER!!!!!!
> View attachment 2714387
> 
> poor unfortunate slacker. fucking sunderland?!?!?


and the stretch is quite interesting, almost an inch more on the hps side easily. probably start with 2 hps after the weekend.


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

Rooftop update....rain rain go away, and only come back when I am in bed thank you......

Cheese Surprise and HO+cookies growing in the shade ffs.





Some tomatoes I got indoors.





Oleander that was ravished last year with "spint" but bounced back ok





Our new organic avocado





pumpkin pumping along





looky looky...





fluffy furry pumpkin flowers, how pawetty





Dog clones hiding from the rain





Blue Pit reveg





Tom, t-tom-tom 










US Toms from seed....





help, the plants are taking over.....





Fuk me, they are taking over everywhere, I can't even get into my cab...





Pretty much all my Deep Blues got the claw...ffs. But they look lush none the less.















More doggies gone into the mix










Heres the back of the St Bernard Dog, the lazy mans vertscrog










And the front 





Ties back to prevent it from leaning into the light





New puppies, some were not quite ready to be let out on the leash so had to go back to the training camp





the late comers, plus some Engineers Dream DOG clones and a St Bernard DOG clone






And of course they are cutting the grass here today so I expect more bugs to be hitting the greenhouse over the next day. I spend my life picking grass (the type that makes football pitches) out of my grow pots

Have a great weekend riu munchkins.

Peace, DST


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 28, 2013)

Damn, you got quite a jungle all over right now. Nice to see a little pumkin in there finally


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

crackin as usual man, been meaning to ask for a while what's HO= cookies? humboldts own? look rigid in structure to each other, like you can see the split of which are cheese surprise. deep blues look way more sativa than mine, like major difference. frosty claws is ok by me 

Pishing it doon here too.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 28, 2013)

Have you thought about naming the Engineer's Dream x DOG something like : 

DOG Trainer ?
Rail DOG?
Choo-choo DOG?
Loco DOG (short for locomotive)?

Just spitballin'...


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

We got 3 of those little things now, Ninja just keep hoping they don't shrivell up and die.

HO+cookies I am not sure, Genuity told me what they were on the 600 and I have forgoten again, lol. I'll try and find his post.
And the Deep Blue seems to have brought out the more sat side in the f4's. Most of mine are like this. only 1 came out with slightly more web shaped leaves.

Thanks the the suggestions Doob. I quite like Loco Dog and Rail Dog actually


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2013)

well I see your avatar lasted long, lmfao.

so here's what the ho+cookies is:


genuity said:


> (fire alien kush x cherry puff)=FIREBALLS<<<to make it easy to remember.24 days 12/12>>(cherry puff)=cherry pie x og





And here's whats what at my boys cribb.











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2013)

Lolzies yeah figured as much... 

Ya man's doing canny


----------



## iiKode (Jun 29, 2013)

damn ur tomatoes are more frosty than ur bud lemme taste some of em, and finish it with some of that dog uv got stashed away lol


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

the dolce rosso toms do a get a nice shine on the branches, and the flash pics that up nicely


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's one of my compost girls, unknown variety (but looks a bit like a cross between a sour kush and a deep blue)




















this is supposed to show you 11 blades but you can't see the two little devil horn blades at the tip of the petiole as they are hidden.






I got to take my st bernard out before I get access to anything else upskirt>






Peace, DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 29, 2013)

Plants taking over!!!! 
Hey I also did the lazy mans vert scrog in veg,,, I didnt get ambitious enough to use twist ties though lol I just shoved some sticks in there. As someone said when I posted it, "nice stick work" 


edit: I would like to go back and find the post to share but the search option is uhhh, well, IDK.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2013)

The beasties found my tomatoes! I was lucky enough to enjoy two of them before they decimated my crop! All half eaten and covered with fruit flies!!!! I can't wait to finish this greenhouse. The 100 degree weather is not helping.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

stoked, how have I never visited this roof top Oasis before?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to the rooftop TLD.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

hmmmm gusset shots first thing monday morning. sweet.

got 2 canny looking toms on the dolce rosso's when i checked this today. deep blue sour whatever?! looks frosty as man. should be a winner


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey hey, toms on the old dolce's, I saw them over at your thread, cool and the gang!!! What sort of pot you got it in now? Mine are going bizzzzzzerk! They are both in 70litre pots and they are gobbling up like 10 litres every couple of days with the sun out. None of my tomatoes from seed have started to produce fruit yet, although blooms everywhere.

Wife and I were talking yesterday about the pumpkin. From what I understand they quite like shaded areas, not in direct sunlight. When the sun is out on the rooftop it get's quite scorchio, and the pumpkin leaves just start to perspire and wilt a bit. Yesterday I brought Momma dog out and put her in front as a sun break, lol. So why the fuk do pumpkins grow so much in South Africa was what we couldn't figure out......super scorchio down there innit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

the dolce are in a 9L i think though i've not checked. i've had to top the bought varieties at 5ft the dolce a little lower though i wish i'd had her earlier the fruit are bigger than the bought ones and the plant is only half the size. I reckon their like weed and the older the momma the better the clones root and the actual age of the cut the better the fruit much like grape vines. 

as for the pumpkins i aint got a scooby pal. no way they'd grow over here lol. it's got to be environmental difference, could be a difference in uv spectrum maybe?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

I reckon a lot of the starts you get in the shops are from seed stock, a lot easier for them to do that than keep mothers and clone, lol. But I think you are probably right as these things clone in a stupid amount of time really and seem crazy vigorous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

think next year i'm going to get fully prepped and do a big tub grow, just have say 3 in but veg them up a bit prior to the season hahahah like i can plan for our season lolz shit somedays i amuse myself with my tardness.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

I thought I had everything planned out for this years grow, turns out my compost heap only really filled a few hundred litres of pot/tub space.....hence me having to continually go to the garden shop now and lug 40 litre bags on my rucksack over a 5km cycle.....ffs,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2013)

keeping ya fit at least man! can't say as i'd fancy it. i don't like wearing a helmet let alone a back pack full of soil.


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2013)

Lots of potting up to be done today, so it was done>>>

Fireballs left, Cheese Surprise right.





Fireballs










Cheese Surprise, stinky number this one.





dog clones, itching to flower.





removed some of the growth from the EDxdog (pic taken through glass as I can't really get to it at the mo in the greenhouse.





more puppies given bigger baskets>











Peace - off for a cuppa and a jay

DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2013)

D can i ask ya how to use Diatomaceous Earth? We got all sorts of nasties in the green house, not liking the carrot grub things they are orrid. Puppies and yins looking gawjus.


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

It can be used as a top soil dress and should kill larvae and beasties in the soil. I have never used it as a spray but I think it can also be sprayed once mixed with water (but don't quote me on that). It's okay but it's a contact pesticide so it has to come in contact with the critters. It's better applied to semi dry soil ime. For bugs in my greenhouse I am using Spruizit R, which is a pyrethrin and oil based solutions. Spray it as the sun is coming up in the morning and as the sun is going down at night so the bugs are still out but not in full sunlight. Check for ants and if necessary get ant powder (the ants seem to be there when there is greenfly, and if there are white fly, there are greenfly) and if they are there, ants are there making it worse. I also heard babypowder is good for deterring ants. Or get one of the little ant boxes....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

i ran over one of those boxes with the mower not long back, nearly cacked me pants. 

yins are lookin lush fella, am looking forward to seeing ED Dog finish up should be interestin. bet the high is a mixed bag.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 2, 2013)

DST said:


> It can be used as a top soil dress and should kill larvae and beasties in the soil. I have never used it as a spray but I think it can also be sprayed once mixed with water (but don't quote me on that). It's okay but it's a contact pesticide so it has to come in contact with the critters. It's better applied to semi dry soil ime. For bugs in my greenhouse I am using Spruizit R, which is a pyrethrin and oil based solutions. Spray it as the sun is coming up in the morning and as the sun is going down at night so the bugs are still out but not in full sunlight. Check for ants and if necessary get ant powder (the ants seem to be there when there is greenfly, and if there are white fly, there are greenfly) and if they are there, ants are there making it worse. I also heard babypowder is good for deterring ants. Or get one of the little ant boxes....


Might be something to do with the ants "farming" them like they do with Aphids?? Just a guess though


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

DST said:


> I think it can also be sprayed once mixed with water (but don't quote me on that).



had to do it.

all is looking good bro! 
Fireballz,,, sounds fire


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Chop^^^^^ lol..


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 2, 2013)

heck yeah DST. I finally pulled off a Black Krim Tom. OH SHNAPPPP. super tangy, meaty! i ate it without taking a pic though. Your garden is a beau!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

Tangy and meaty, they look kinda wild those toms. I wonder how they'd do out here.....

Cheers for stopping by xub


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 2, 2013)

I had to google those  crazy lookin things they are.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

haha in mother russia black krim grows you


----------



## SupaM (Jul 2, 2013)

Just planted some Purple Cherokee tomatoes myself.....What's shakin DST! Everything looks stellar, nice read ATB!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 2, 2013)

I got the purple cherokees too. Theyre gettin pretty big


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2013)

hi supam, thanks for joining, please feel free to post pics (veggies or mj) if you (or anyone feels like it).

one of the pumpkin fruits is rotting (aborted as whodat mentioned before)...bit bummed but still got a few on there.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 2, 2013)

oh yeah! cherokees get big too. i have a black prince that is not doing well but has some fruits. they look like little neon green pumpkins


----------



## SupaM (Jul 2, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I got the purple cherokees too. Theyre gettin pretty big


Literally just planted mine....late as hell, but I couldn't find them early spring..ATB! 



Xub420 said:


> oh yeah! cherokees get big too. i have a black prince that is not doing well but has some fruits. they look like little neon green pumpkins


I just hope that they take off...lol Black Prince had to be named after me, sounds nice! ATB! 


DST said:


> hi supam, thanks for joining, please feel free to post pics (veggies or mj) if you (or anyone feels like it).
> 
> one of the pumpkin fruits is rotting (aborted as whodat mentioned before)...bit bummed but still got a few on there.


Thanks for the welcome brotha! Love to watch you do your thing! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 2, 2013)

Purple Cherokee from last year ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

How's the taste ? Much different to a regular beefsteak?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> How's the taste ? Much different to a regular beefsteak?


From what ive heard, and from what i picked up from the farmers market last year to sample what i was growing......knock your dick in the dirt good  way better than a hybrid. Cherokee is an heirloom variety that is a connoisseur flavor. I cant wait.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 3, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> From what ive heard, and from what i picked up from the farmers market last year to sample what i was growing......knock your dick in the dirt good  way better than a hybrid. Cherokee is an heirloom variety that is a connoisseur flavor. I cant wait.


 I confirm! They are extremely meaty and very flavorful, heirloom, and slooooooow to flower 80-90 days....ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

extremely intense, very flavourful eh?!...... heirloom and long flowering. lol shit you guys are growing the sativa of the tomato world haha


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

down at my mates spot, no cam with me so only phone pics.....you can see the difference in the mh and hps stretch, hopefully they are done stretching, but MH FTW on the stretch front.















peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

you'll have to let us know what if any the difference in the smoke is like from the left to middle to right of the tent big yin. i bet the middles a brain fizzer


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

I never thought about the middle section. but I imagine it'll be much the same as the stuff I grew with my MH in the mix in the vert cab. I'll need to remind my mate not to be moving them around (I bet he's done that already, I'll need to mark them, lol.)
It'll be all hps soon anyhoo.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> extremely intense, very flavourful eh?!...... heirloom and long flowering. lol shit you guys are growing the sativa of the tomato world haha


LMAO....Pretty much....ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

ah well aye it should be just like yours then. been meaning to ask you about the pit, what's the yield like compared to the dog?


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

much better from what I hear and have experienced with it. Much bigger colas for sure. Check with zvice, he also reckoned it yielded well from what I heard.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well aye it should be just like yours then. been meaning to ask you about the pit, what's the yield like compared to the dog?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2013)

can i book fairy airways for mid august lolz


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Blue pit does yield well  
Your boy is gonna have floppy dog tits everywhere lol. Beautiful grow.


----------



## DST (Jul 3, 2013)

It's funny, although the dog looks quite spindley, the branches thicken up nicely and hold well in most cases. There's loads of stakes to be used as well, and I supercropped a fair few today so I reckon they wont need much supporting one they get the "thickness" on the go.


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2013)

my couple of blue pit seedlings are the tallest of the batch, ive had to prop em up with plastic forks lol.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 3, 2013)

nice DST. Rep your mate for us


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

"Beelden van de tuin op het dakterras."

First "celebrity tom" fruit showing





Oleander bloom





puppies





kaas kopjes





pumpkin















the not so deep in colour, Deep Blues, lol.





Blue Pit





Stretchy Engineers Dream x Dog,















Dog Mom





These Deep Blues were planted at the same time as the not so deep in colour Deep Blues, think I'll probably take these at the weekend.




















Dog from seed stock 2010. The St Bernhard lazy mans vertscrog


























Some Blue Pit and some Dog.






Peace, DST


----------



## SupaM (Jul 5, 2013)

Lovely garden brotha ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2013)

celebrity tommies eh! everything looking grand as per. that st bernard has much the same stretch as the normal dog by looks of it. enjoy the sun kidda


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 5, 2013)

Hehe the not so deep blues. Look at dat badonkadkonk on the big doggy  sooo flat lol. 
Whats the pumpkin up to? ano more fruit development? did your "handy work" work?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking good D. Glad to see you still make space for veggies


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 5, 2013)

I see a lot of happy campers in your garden....you must be doing something right. I think I harvested a celebrity yesterday-small, but an outstanding taste. ........................................... cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2013)

No where better to be than on the roof.  Hope it's a sunny one for you D.


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2013)

whodat, it's the first fruit that has gone which was already developing when I got the paint brush out.....will see what happens. thanks for popping in peeps.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2013)

we got our first fruit starting to develop on the fairy cut yay.


----------



## korsouberde (Jul 6, 2013)

groeten uit Curacao..alles ziet er goed uit!


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2013)

Hoi Kors, bedankt voor je bezoek! Jammer dat ons weer is niet zo moi als in Curacao! Maar vandaag het is bijna 26c! l


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2013)

Unknown compost strain....

























deep blue - stinks to highest of sweetest of heaveans.....so fruity and candy flavoured.










Peace DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 7, 2013)

You gots to be able to identify SOMETHING in it eh D? one of the parents at least? I like the sounds of it though "compost strain"


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2013)

Beautiful sunshine!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 8, 2013)

Howz the leg mo?


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2013)

Of course you can tell, it stinks to fuk like a combo of Livers (or perhaps Pyscho) and Kush (more fruity leaning than kush leaning). SO it's a cross with one of these:






And either Jake Blues or Deep Blue F3, so basically is a Deep Blue x (Sour Kush x OG Kush), but I am not sure if it's the Jake Blue (an F2 Deep Blue) or the Deep Blue F3....so Compost Strain it will remain, lol.



whodatnation said:


> You gots to be able to identify SOMETHING in it eh D? one of the parents at least? I like the sounds of it though "compost strain"


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn  Compost strain it is.


----------



## ghb (Jul 8, 2013)

hahaha you have a greenhouse full, please tell me that isn't all one plant?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2013)

Knee is all healed! But I fucked up my shoulder using the crutches and today was the first day without pain! Last week I had so much pain in my knee and shoulder I couldn't sleep. Then I got up at 5 am to take a friend for their Scuba certification. Got home at 11 am took a pain pill and slept until 7 pm


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

that's last years lad, and it was 2 plants, but the 2nd one was stuck in the corner and was quite a bit smaller.


ghb said:


> hahaha you have a greenhouse full, please tell me that isn't all one plant?


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

i suppose i could have done some thinking and derived that from looking at the pictures, with all this sun we are having there is no chance they would flower outdoor unless you had a tarp or something to cover the greenhouse but then it would no doubt turn into a sweatbox. that looks pretty anyway. why do grow unknown strains outdoors though? would it make sense to grow a strain you know finishes quick? or do you just like the adventure


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

I just refuse to kill a beautiful looking cannorbis planticus, even if it has just decided to grow on it's own. Anyway, the 2 unknowns where flowered for the most part indoors, I am just finishing them off outside (and they are real sticky and lush)....saying that, I just culled 3 plants that I couldn't be bothered with as they had stretched to buggery. Oh, and I do like a bit of a surprise/adventure!


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

This week at Crufts!











phone pics, soz for the quality.


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

that is a nice dog tent, all the same cut?

nice and bushy in there, i take it they have been topped a few times?. i love the dog stems, they are so durable, i wish i could find a use for them after harvest, i might start using them as a bamboo cane to support the cheese lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2013)

I always shed a little tear when I harvest. I have dedicated so much time to making them flourish that it seems cruel to then just lop them off


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2013)

I miss my plants when they are gone. We become so close while they are here. I don't know if I could smoke them if I thought about it too much.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

they are all clones from the dog that I have been running since the start, they were mainly lst'd, then trained from there, we have had to supercrop a fair few so far as well, but they love that as well.



ghb said:


> that is a nice dog tent, all the same cut?
> 
> nice and bushy in there, i take it they have been topped a few times?. i love the dog stems, they are so durable, i wish i could find a use for them after harvest, i might start using them as a bamboo cane to support the cheese lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2013)

Mulanje Bubblegum #1 - 4-finger leaves and red stems!






Jilly Bean #2 is a male - my best plant:






No sour grapes though 






Any of you gamers?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2013)

nice grapes Mo. Shame about the male, not worthwhile keeping around for some bean making?

some compost strain pron.










peace, DST


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

shit looks beautiful bro, but I gotta spread more rep before I can get yah again


----------



## SupaM (Jul 9, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> shit looks beautiful bro, but I gotta spread more rep before I can get yah again


No worries, I sent it for both of us lol ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2013)

Always the best looking ones are the blokes lol. I've fancied a go at that jilly bean for a while.

Ya outdoors looks tasty d, basking out on the balcony. That mystery looks very like that deep blue that looked more sativa.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2013)

It smells more like a kush, got a nice creamy coffee bean reik to it. The other one leans a bit more on the fruity deep blue side.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I chopped one of the Compost girls....couldn't be arsed getting the camera out and since I had my phone on me this will need to suffice.





peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

lol it'll do in a pinch, funny bud structure to it. still plenty frost on it. bubble on the horizon?


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

do you mean turn it all into bubble? nah man, the buds are like rocks, quite a bit of leaf on them (from the deep blue i think) but nice frosty trim (my freezer door hardly shuts at the minute becuase there is so much trim rammed into it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

lord no haha though i have been tempted to do it. lol do you find everything in the freezer smells of weed? mine does. thankfully it doesn't come out in the cooking.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the fridge/freezer in the utility room, the only other thing that goes in there is beer and other alcoholic beverages, with the odd fizzy drink. That freezer is just for trim, the good lady would have a duck fit if she found trim in our main freezer, lol....yup, I am under the thumb!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2013)

i use a second freezer too, i just put pollen/ trim and spirits in mine too and the odd pizza that don't fit in the upright


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

bit of oregano on that pizza sir!?!?!?


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 11, 2013)

Compost strain looks lovely!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

can't wait to smerk it, buds are solid on all branches, only popcorn to speak of was maybe the lowest 4 branches first flowers, the rest were all nuggagable.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 11, 2013)

oh yeah DST here goes part of the tom garden. 

I lost my krim. its hangin in the back of the pic on the fence. but still pumpin out: cherokees, black prince, black cherry, celebrity, grape, bigboy, and beefsteaks. But my early girl hasnt produced yet...lol


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the krim! You still got a nice selection by the sounds and looks of it Xub. I am very jealous the growth you guys get with your plants outdoors, they always look bushier, mine are like racing snakes, lol.. I seriously need to pot my toms up but they are so intertwined now I am not sure how I am going to do it. Watering them evey day now, lol...ffs! Early girl not so early then, oh the irony.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

xub420 said:


> oh yeah dst here goes part of the tom garden.
> View attachment 2732833
> i lost my krim. Its hangin in the back of the pic on the fence. But still pumpin out: Cherokees, black prince, black cherry, celebrity, grape, bigboy, and beefsteaks. But my early girl hasnt produced yet...lol


enlarged!!


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2013)

quick peak indoors...





and with st bernard dog back in place


----------



## SupaM (Jul 11, 2013)

Too funny....my early girl is the last to flower out of four varieties also....50 days my @ss! lol ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 12, 2013)

Haha my early girl is on pace with everything else too. Just read the seed packet, says 60 days from transplant, Id say thats accurate for sure.



Hope all is well on the rooftop today, D..... Dont look down


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 12, 2013)

yo DST...is that one of them vert setups. im guessing the tube around the light keeps the heat in?? thats tight shit. i havent had the pleasure of a full indoor crop yet....


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

That it is Xub. There are arguments for and against the tubes, but in my very limited space in this cupboard (i.e footprint) I need them to enable the plants to grow that little bit closer. I maintain good temps with 2 x 600's in 8 inch tubes in a 4 foot square cupboard. Air is pulled through the can, tubes sit on top of the fan and the can, and the air is exhausted out the top and out of the room. I also have a 5 inch fan and filter pulling air in from the top. I also use to run a third light but just felt that was overkill, lol.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 12, 2013)

Its definatly a bad ass set up. Ive heard that what your doing is the most efficiant use of light. Is that what youve heard as well and whats your g/watt usually around or have you ever tried to figure that out?


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2013)

Around .9 is the gpw, and as far as efficient, well it blows my horizontal light grows in that cab. I don't think the plants appreciate the light shining vertically on them any more than from above, but you could say that by not loosing any light in the reflector, then perhaps it is more efficient use of the actual light.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn straight thats good and ya your using every possible light wave by having 360 degrees of plants around them. Nice work as always D


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2013)

Vertical also gives off more UV - so wear your UV rated sunglasses!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Vertical also gives off more UV - so wear your UV rated sunglasses!


is this because there is no reflector, or what am i missing. And D everything looks cracking over there.


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is this because there is no reflector, or what am i missing. And D everything looks cracking over there.



i think its just because it hits you in the face as soon as you open the door, whereas a horizontal light is hitting you on top of the head if you will, i could be wrong but i think thats what he means


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey D just wondered how you dried out the tomatos from super market. Would like to try an save some of the beans from this year's plant, just in case the clone we took off the one you you sent us doesn't survive the frost?


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

Just cut open a tomato, carefully remove the s33ds and then place them either into an envelope or onto a bit of kitchen towel or paper. The only thing I find with kitchen towel is that it sometimes sticks to the dried out s33ds. So paper can sometimes work a bit better. Then just leave them on the window or in a dry place. When they are dried out then they should be good to use. If you are saving thekm until next season then just keep them in an envelope in a dry place like a kitche cupboard.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2013)

Engineers Dream Dog Clones, rooted and in the sun.





Dogs,





Fireballs = fire alien kush x cherry puff. Getting their funk on now, bit of a stretch, not too bad.















pumpkin is going to be trying to get into the house soon...










Finishing straight for this sour kush/deepblue compost strain










What we call "Predators" in our house (after a Zulu tour guide asked me what "predators" we had in Scotland, which I heard and understod him saying as Potatoes), I actually started to real off some potato strains to him, lol. until my wife said, "oi, he said "Pre-dators", I nearly cracked up laughing right there in the middle of nowhere. To clarify I told him the only "predators" we have in Scotland are the women out on the town on a Friday night! lmfao.





Tomatoe from clone-right





toms from seed left





tasted the first ripe fruit the other day, sweet!





various















Blue Pit female





engineers dream dog





lmfao>>>





DOG bx2 male





Lavender





rogue pansy in the tulip box





deep blue nugs





st bernard Dog pheno from original seed stock 2010.















frosty kush






Peace out from the greenhouse ghost


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2013)

man O' man thats great DST! That rouge pansy is such a rebel! Everything looks fanfukintastic,,, except for shallow blues lol are they even growing?


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 13, 2013)

Your garden is flying in high gear. Picture of a healthy environment. I use a styrafoam bowl for my seed collections. Just label the bowl and drop in seeds and allow to thoroughly dry before using or storing. .................................................cof


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 13, 2013)

Your plants are beautiful.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2013)

Great tour of the rooftop!

One of these mornings you are going to wake up and the pumpkin is going to be in your bed! 

The predators or looking very healthy 




Putting up the third beam today!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Can I adopt some puppies DST??? hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2013)

Of all your plants D, MJ and non MJ... Which is the fave ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2013)

Your all laughing at them enemic deep blues but they would look good in my grow lol looking spesh D.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol, those bleached out girls were a laugh. They dont look dead yet. How far behind are they for size. They really dont look that bad besides the lack of nitrogen


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> man O' man thats great DST! That rouge pansy is such a rebel! Everything looks fanfukintastic,,, except for shallow blues lol are they even growing?


Yesh, they have very toight nodes mishter!!! lol.



theloadeddragon said:


> Can I adopt some puppies DST??? hahaha


they are not just for Xmas you know! lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Of all your plants D, MJ and non MJ... Which is the fave ?


I think my weeping fig is one of my fave plants. I got it as a gift from my first landlord in Amsterdam over 13 years ago. It has stayed with me through reltionship break ups, house moves, being temporarily without a home I still managed to keep it. And today she is standing proud in my living room. That and my jade (money tree) plant that I got a couple of years after that. And all my MJ girls are my faves of course



Ninjabowler said:


> Lol, those bleached out girls were a laugh. They dont look dead yet. How far behind are they for size. They really dont look that bad besides the lack of nitrogen


Crazy considering I gave them pure shots of N + mg, 27-0-0 + mg4 I think.....I can't wait to smoke some of the lime green (yellow) shizz!


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

My weeping fig>





Being protected by Molly the Mole! soon to get her Long Standing Service award (new specs!)





And our Money plant. Along with a painting I got from my mates daughter for babysitting






Peace, DST


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jul 15, 2013)

I wanna smoke that lime green shit too  i cant wait for the smoke report on it. Those two are facinating


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

if I can pull more than a joint from them both then I am happy to puff puff pass.


Ninjabowler said:


> I wanna smoke that lime green shit too  i cant wait for the smoke report on it. Those two are facinating


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

lol, you'll briung em back i'm sure. another fine update bru! amsterdam is such fun in the sun, i really want to get back, i've yet to actually see any of the sights even though i've been a few times. what's the big park over there? near dam central. looks lush in full summer. rembrandt park it was.. beautiful ah man eating nice cheese n french stick supping lovely pink plonk.

anyway, D what's the scoop with the blue pit? the uk lads are asking, now it's had the sambo seal of approval lol


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

how old does the figgy have to be to fruit? i quite like figs, natures candy.

does your money tree grow roots out all over the place, like in the middle of branches?. iv'e always looked at them thinking " i bet they are easy to clone, i wish i had a money tree clone business".

how is the dam this fine day? it hasn't half cooled down here the last couple of days.


----------



## korsouberde (Jul 15, 2013)

isnt it weird how in the Netherlands its perfectly legal to grow and yet in the Netherlands Antilles, you get a slap in your face from the cops if they catch you smoking..


----------



## ghb (Jul 15, 2013)

it's not legal, the police just can't be bothered to hunt growers down as much, though that is changing. all the dutch growers are in spain now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 15, 2013)

All but one. 

Hey D. Did you babysit the guys plants or daughter?


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jul 15, 2013)

And our Money plant. Along with a painting I got from my mates daughter for babysitting






Peace, DST[/QUOTE]


wow DST thats the most beautiful and biggest jade plant i have seen so far..... good job buddy..... now youve made me want to get one today for my wifey... but before i do i have to ask her if she would wants me to give her a jade plant before i buy it... thats how it goes right in order to work or so ive heard.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i was stunned to find you can just cut a leaf and stick it in compost and it'll root. or take the branch but you have to let it callus first.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

succulents are cool


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm going to do a veggie update tomorrow, it's no where near yours tho who lol. succulents are cool!


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

What do you mean, Don whats the deal with the Blue Pit? lol (and lol at the sambo seal of approval, haha). Well it's a Jake Blues (Deep Blue) x Dog hybrid. I got a selected Mum that I have posted above somewhere and on ghb's thread. It's a hard hitting, sweet flavoured kush with undertones of the clones only's popping up in there as well. If yer not on it, get on it! I am thinking of having it for an entry in this years HTCC. Some phenos lean more on the clone only side, most seem to have picked up a nice mix of the two.

ghb, no idea when a weeping fig would start, this one is well over 13 years old and has done nothing so I don't expect anything too soon, lol. And the money tree grows roots out of the leaves, some leaves have even grown new leaves on them with roots. I have a couple of small jades like that in the early stages (i'll get a pic at some point). Indeed whodat, succulents are freakin ace plants! I love those spongy looking leaves, makes me want to jump on one and chill (if I was a small geezer that is!)

Regarding the growing in the "The Netherlands". It is tolerated, but you'll get fined or community service if caught growing too much....tum te tum....

And yes Jig, Uncle DST was babysitting real life kids! lol. I even got to read the bedtime story, and she went to sleep first time and slept like a legend in the room next to drunk and snoring DST, haha.

Bestbud, I am not sure what the tradition is with Jade/Money plants, sounds cool it has that background though. Put them in a nice sunny spot in a window, give it love, not too much water (doesn't like wet feet I have found), and have a positive life and you'll see them burst out all over the place


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

hahah no fella, when's it getting released. folks be like dogs at broth lad.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

When the master says its ready!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

ok so a piece of string is twice its length from the middle to one end. jeez giz a break.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure what that means, you english folk are strange sometimes,,, but my response is.....

[video=youtube;OIdUxlFGvYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIdUxlFGvYk[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

You got it


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

They can all hold there horses, lol. Em, well I have quite a few f2's but we can chinwag further elsewhere


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

here are those little money plants! how cute, 
















and roots coming out of one of the lower branches






and another of the big money plants offspring thriving.






cheers,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 15, 2013)

We call that chunk change.


Edit: Had to share... Okay I'll get out of your hair now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2013)

that's some funny shit!

D how long do they take to get to the first couple of pics?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2013)

here is a pic of the first one in May 2012....it goes fairly slowly.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2013)

yo D im getting my first tomato sprouts, from seed. next year ima do it big. its a flower first right?


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Well it's part of the Nightshade family, but here, read all about toms on Wikiwawa!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

succulents!!


think the darker ones getting mould in the base ffs. anyone know how to split the things without killing them?


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

How often do you water it Don? It should only be watered occassionaly. Looks happy to me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2013)

I do but i think when i did the water splashes up underneath the leaves maybe, from another angle it looks like it's about to be engulfed. shit, maybe i've missed my calling I should have been growing shrooms all this time.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

Stop watering it then is all I can suggest at the moment......


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 16, 2013)

Wish I could have been a fly on the wall watching you read a bedtime story. Could the little one understand you with the accent? lol. Sounds fun.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2013)

The little girl is 5 and speaks fluent Dutch and English, lol. She has a very funny little Lancastrian accent from her Dad, and her Dutch Mum also has a slight Lancastrian twinge, slight enough to make my Mum think she actually came from Preston, lmfao. And she has a little Dutch lisp as well, which makes her super cute! In fact, Dad should really go and invest in a shotgun as there will be lots of little boys after that one for sure!


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 16, 2013)

Greetings DST! here goes some bulging Cherokee Purps! Peace!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2013)

DST said:


> Well it's part of the Nightshade family, but here, read all about toms on Wikiwawa!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato


the tomato is considered a vegetable by the united states supreme court. damn government decides everything. the illuminati tomato/fruit conspiracy.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2013)

Some potting up from this morgen.....
dog root pron





puppies growing up










ok, maybe should have potted up sooner just a wee bit of circling going on "round the outside, round the outside"





Engineers Dream Dog clones and a couple of puppies.





job done....





quick peak at the Fireballs





Deep Blue nug that I lfet for pollenation.





Most of the pumpkin fruit seems to be rotting again, even with applying jizz oneself...oh well, we got this strange looking fukker, lol.





And that's that, think the weather calls for some beer drinking on a terrace, just need to find another reprobate to do it with!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2013)

Shots from a noob greenhouse in an unusual UK heatwave.





runnerbeans running




beetroots beating it




greenhouse on a hill




fruit on the fairy cut




it got hotter than this




our view over the valley lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll join you D! Be there in a few just wait for me ok? 


Awesome GH westy! So they color the mercury blue over there eh? ours tends to be red.... Or are you just special?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2013)

looks proper nice that westy lad, i live near coutryside fields like that, sort of edge of town out of it. nice n chilled. greenhouse plans need laying now for next year man 

Edit

tidy bit warmer than we've had today! that fly trap is mint. I could a fattened one of those up with them thrips this few months haha


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2013)

should of tried to take a cut for ya they do do multiplying by all accounts lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I'll join you D! Be there in a few just wait for me ok?
> 
> 
> Awesome GH westy! So they color the mercury blue over there eh? ours tends to be red.... Or are you just special?


thats a special edition for the queens jubilee lmao should be red white and blue but its dodgy lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet Greenhouse Mr West!


DST - Succulent on a pole - dead flowers. Want any seeds?










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> how old does the figgy have to be to fruit? i quite like figs, natures candy.
> 
> does your money tree grow roots out all over the place, like in the middle of branches?. iv'e always looked at them thinking " i bet they are easy to clone, i wish i had a money tree clone business".
> 
> how is the dam this fine day? it hasn't half cooled down here the last couple of days.


it is a species of fica which is it the fig family (ficus ) not the kind of figs you eat just decoration


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Some 70 mu hash. The first is unpressed and just scraped out of the bag onto the plate and dired. The 3rd pic is the other piece I squeezed and then pressed dried between 2 towels. It was mainly dog trim I used and after I had squeezed it dry and then stretched the bag over a plate to scrape off the hash, it was literally all stuck to the bag, ffs. Far to sticky and gooey this stuff. I soaked the bag in some alcohol and dried that off with the stuff that was left stuck to the bag. Anyway, ramble ramble, it's been in the fridge all week now so ready to try me thinks.
unpressed










dry pressed with towel.






peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2013)

What does it smell like?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

It smells like Fizzy sour sweets, those cola bottle sweets that make your face wince when you put em in your gob (hopefully everyone can relate to that sweet experience).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2013)

lovely lookin bit of shish that fella. so do you use the 220 workbag and the 70 exclusive or the 20 aswell to catch all?


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2013)

Current method is I have the 220 and 160 bags in a bucket, I have all my trim and ice and water in another bucket. And I have my 70 and 20 in another bucket. I mix the mixy shtuff, (after letting it sit to saok before hand), then pour that into the work bag. Let it settle, then remove 220 and 160's, then pour the liquid mix left through the 70 and 20. I generally don't even touch the 20 unless I run out. I got loads of lumps sitting in the jar not being touched.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 20, 2013)

Quick D, someone pooped all over your rooftop! And it doesnt look like your pigeon poop! Did you let the dogs out again? 


Lovely looking hash there  I dont think I could hang lol Iv been smoking green only for too long,,, Id white out for sure haa
Hope the weather is cooperating with you and your plans this weekend.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 21, 2013)

dst if you had to go with two bb strains what would you go with. im guessing you have smoked them all. im liking the look of dog and cheese surprise


----------



## CPmass (Jul 21, 2013)

That st bernard Dog pheno is amazing looking! 
Looks fake, like a plastic plant..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2013)

i don't even touch the 20 unless i run out 


hahahahaha you'll be rolling blunts with gold leaf next


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

The Pups have a freerange over here, no need to let em out


whodatnation said:


> Quick D, someone pooped all over your rooftop! And it doesnt look like your pigeon poop! Did you let the dogs out again?
> 
> 
> Lovely looking hash there  I dont think I could hang lol Iv been smoking green only for too long,,, Id white out for sure haa
> Hope the weather is cooperating with you and your plans this weekend.





Dr.D81 said:


> dst if you had to go with two bb strains what would you go with. im guessing you have smoked them all. im liking the look of dog and cheese surprise


The Dog for sure, and although I have not grown them for a while, I really - really liked the Pyscho Killer and the DPQ.



CPmass said:


> That st bernard Dog pheno is amazing looking!
> Looks fake, like a plastic plant..


Dam, I thought I could slip my plastic MJ plant in without anyone noticing, hehe.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i don't even touch the 20 unless i run out
> 
> 
> hahahahaha you'll be rolling blunts with gold leaf next


is gold leaf not a baccy brand?....barf, 

we do actually have a wall in our house that has gold leaf on it (what a pain in the arse that is to put up - well, I must admit, the wife put most of it up, lol)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

you know me better than that, baccy hahahah


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

From the terrace this morgen.

FIREBALLS!!!!
















Puppies growing up.





Yopunger puppies and some EDD.





This is how I get multiple tops on my dog. They are reasonably stretchy so I let em grow a bit, then bend them over at the top to release the side branches and lowers....






And moving onto the Dutch Connoisseur Growing Club. > Very tight nodes yesh!











What my wife calls the tumor





pollenated deep blue (using pollem stored in a tub in a cupboard for about the last 6 months) seems to still be working, so go poke yerself all ye "pollen is only viable in the first week" naysayers!





EDD is now about 6ft tall....lanky stretchy thang!










Now cough!





Had some chicken salad last night with some of our onw tomatoes, lovely!





More toms










Blue Pit after being de-cloned.





Rosemary is going bos this year.






Peace from the Rooftop.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

YAY for deep blue!! and your toms are ripening a treat, i took my first pepper down yesterday tasted lush.

i know we've had some good sun this last week but damn those outdoor yins are kicking on a storm. i'm going to try and plant my rosemary bush this year and see if it takes, i'll be gutted if the frost kills it.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

the rosemarys' are hardy Don. Mine has survived the worst winters over here (even that -20 one). Cruised through that nae bother.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

awesome, just got to wait n see if we're moving house yet, i kinda hope we are as it'll be in our name and i'm going greenhouse shed the works. been eyeing up summer houses, but like a shed but you can put leccy in them i.e a beer fridge and a telly!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

Get yer man cave on lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

still got to see the place first but i'm warming to the idea. a polytube or a greenhouse for sure. my missus still wants hens ffs you seen theses eggloo thingies?


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2013)

Never seen em before. I think I would need to get permission to have hens here.....wouldn't mind a few chooks though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 23, 2013)

well there's actually a 'save a battery hen' project where they give you hens! sometimes they are a bit shell shocked and you don't get an egg for months but once they settle in BAM everyday, only issue is the poop, but your composting so alls good, though too much might be a problem


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 23, 2013)

I love hens...
... dipped in batter and deep-fried with a huge pile of chips on the side and a pint of the Dark Nectar From Heaven Above to wash it down.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 23, 2013)

Love this pic. Love the plant more, but you did a good job capturing it.



DST said:


> FIREBALLS!!!!





dr.dst said:


> Now cough!


This made me lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2013)

Great tour of the garden and the Disneyland tour guide shtick was hilarious. The sun is giving you a monster garden! Where can I get a tumor plant?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have game chickens my self I like them because they are hard little shits. they out lawed fighting chickens a couple years back so I can pick them up at a good price.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 23, 2013)

have you tried the black ss yet


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2013)

Not yet mate. Few people are on it at the moment. Angryblackman I think has some going, and someone else mentioned it but for the life of me I cannot think who.....


Dr.D81 said:


> have you tried the black ss yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

i'm keen to see pics of this FUBAR( WW x vortex) he was mentioning. least thats what i think i remember him saying lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2013)

the pheno black ss I grew a few times was very afgani like, lovely bud structure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 24, 2013)

I will keep looking at the dog s1 are soldout


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2013)

the dog regs are in stock fella and the discount is on til the 31st of the month.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 24, 2013)

DOoOoOoOoOGGGGGGGGGGG


"now cough" that got me good too! You'll eventually have to buy me a new laptop D!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2013)

Somehow I lost my subscription to this thread, I knew something was missing in my life..... lol


----------



## trevor420 (Jul 25, 2013)

i would choose personallly i love northurn lights and white widow but theres to many t count i love em all


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2013)

you should check out the selection at the bb site Trev mate, lots of nice niceness there for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

Had that first dolce rosso last night man, nice n sweet. 

Just hope the weather holds to finish them up. What's the deal with cutting it end of season can I stasis a branch or best just dry out some s33ds?


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

nice one, I just take a snip near the end and clone that off and keep it in doors over the winter. Taking s33ds will work as well of course


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2013)

cool i'll try n remember to do both. twas rather lush


----------



## locoezon (Jul 30, 2013)

_Delicious garden and this season DST..._


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be taking one anyway so nae bov.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cool i'll try n remember to do both. twas rather lush


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Jul 30, 2013)

You're my hero, cheers.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello RIURooftoppers.

Few pics from today from the phone (wife has the camera away on business).

Blue Pit clones





The Yella Twins





Engineers Dream Dog Clones





Deep Blue calyxes revegging





Right side toms





Big Engineers Dream Dog, hitting the roof, I'll need to trim some of this down, ffs





Big Baws





Toms left





Predators!





Compost pron, turned it and it's getting there....new compost material goes on the left.





Toms





Pumkin is circling the greenhouse










Tumor is coming along dandy





Another one that seems to be lasting





Deep Blue Mom





Dog Mom





Fireballs










Dogs for the next run





Dog clones potted up for future "walkies"





pic from about a week ago - other spot






Tot de volgende keer,

Mazzel, DST


----------



## ghb (Jul 31, 2013)

love it all. the blue pit clones are my fav pic











and these doggies









i had a DB mother that was just like it, had her for 2 gens and it was fine, then cuts i took for the third gen rooted fine but yellowed and remained pale until i ended up removing it from my tent. you have room in the greenhouse so i have faith you will restore them to their former glory!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Duuuuuuuuuuude! Everything has exploded! You got a green arm. 

What the hell are you gonna do with that giant EDOG? Has it even started to flower yet? The dog mom is one of my fav pics, look how big and healthy that plant is despite the small container! Your def doing something right 

Have you though about tossing worms in your compost bin? (I may have asked you before,,, cant remember  )

Oh and that pumpkin is bumpkin! Id be tempted to put a checkered flag at the next turn lol you know, motivation! Rub some erl on the tumor, it may shrink. 



Hows your boy doing with the doggies? Cant tell from the pic, but the earlier ones showed nothing short of perfect health.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

some of the BP clones are already taking. I meant to comment on your post GHB about your clones being slow at the min. Over the summer I don't bother with a light for my clone, I just stick em in the props and at the side a room with daylight, but the clones in a place where the sun doesn't hit. They seem to prefer this way rather than having the leds on 18/6....so they are snipped from the vegging plants outside and continue to root in the same light schedule basically...

whodat, I went out into the local park when I got my compost bin (cushion box, lol) with a fork and tub in the pissing rain and collected some worms, lmfao, people must of thought, wtf! me also hitting the ground liek some sort of worm shaman.....and I find worms in all moy pots now too so they must have multiplied because my worm skills were not the greatest.

As for the EDD, fuk knows what I'll do with that mate, it's been throwing out pre-flowers for ages now, I was planning on light deprevation but that plan went tits up....it's gonna be about 15 foots at the end of the year, maybe I should build an extension for it, (I can just picture the wifes face!).

edit Oh, and the boys grow is doing okay, not quite the picture of health it was before (timer issues with light being on 24/7 slowed things down). But all is still trundling along despite the heat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

christ 2 weeks decent weather and everything's gone nuts. the EDog is already as big as last years greenhouse headband 

the other spot looks like it's really moving too. long live the sun!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

Ewww timer problems  it sucks when things go wrong, it sucks even more when its not your fault. I hope it pulls through the best it can.


Haha beating on the ground in the pouring rain,,, fuk should have made caveman grunting noises beating your chest while you were at it. Wors multiply rapidly in the proper conditions, Im sure they are doing wonders for your soil/compost. I think after a while you should notice a change in color and texture from your other batches. Awesome stuff.

EDD, toss it in the stinky room  You gonna transplant that monster any time soon? 


Okei dolkie I gotta go, later.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> You gonna transplant that monster any time soon?
> .


which one, the dog mom? i am certainly not transplanting the eddog (it's already in 90l). The trunk is pretty cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2013)

trunk pr0n!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

for Don....











off for a cycle. laters.
D


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

DST said:


> which one, the dog mom? i am certainly not transplanting the eddog (it's already in 90l). The trunk is pretty cool.



lol I for some reason thought it was in the smaller rectangular planter box,,,, not thinking  Looks like you wouldn't be able to if you wanted huh. I can hear the branches snapping now. 
I hate to be nit picking but the twist tie,,, wish I could reach through the screen and untwist it off. That stalk pr0n is great  I wonder what that guy is thinking about?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Id like to reach throught the screen and take that fighter jet for a spin. Looks like fun.


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2013)

ungrateful big jobby! this is what I had to clamber over to get the pic,





and then I had to clamber over it again to remove some stupid twist that were not even attached to anything anymore....grrrrrrr





I suppose you would like me to remove the stake now as well, lmfao....


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 31, 2013)

hahahahaha aaaaaaa,,,, You missed a spot  if youd go ahead and get that,, that would be greaaat. << lumbergh voice.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2013)

uuuuhm, yaaaaaaaah......


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

Why you gotta take away the fighter plane.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2013)

Could you snip off some of those spindly branches too please  hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

Hehe Growing into a man I see.... The tasties baws you will ever eat,,, probably.


*





​





Or these~~~~~ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_oysters*


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2013)

How New Yorker's view Amsterdam real estate ...http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/01/greathomesanddestinations/house-hunting-in-amsterdam.html?hp&_r=0 .................cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 1, 2013)

curious old fart said:


> How New Yorker's view Amsterdam real estate ...http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/01/greathomesanddestinations/house-hunting-in-amsterdam.html?hp&_r=0 .................cof



No other place like it. I have a feeling I would really like it there.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Puppies getting sun trained behine the lounger..





Removed about 2 foot from the top of the EDD





off with there heids!





Largish clone....?!?!?!





Put some cable ties back in just to piss off whodat, lmfao....





It started as the middle finger, but then I got mellow and it went all peaceful...thanks for the chuckles guys, be warned though, you'll be getting it back from me at some point, hehe.





random Tomato shot...






It's sitting at 28 celcius in my nice shadey living room, probably feels about mid 30's outside...sweating just thinking about training, think I'll pass, do some push/sit ups and go get baked instead.

Peace. DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2013)

The suns just cum out over here, better not be as hot as yesterday ffs. Looking fandabidozie D. Id wanna see your puppies nest anytime, not like the bloke who hangs around the schools punting a puppies nest lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2013)

looks like the tide's gone out in a mangrove forest that EDOG


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

D, those twisties aren't even doing anything.......


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

did you not read my post, they are annoying you, mwahahahahaha.............backatcha holmes.



whodatnation said:


> D, those twisties aren't even doing anything.......


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

I know,,,, thanks. Its just what I wanted for my birthday.


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2013)

Pleasure mate, I am here to please. Any requests for Xmas


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah take those ties and twist em around your fingers till they go blue!!!


----------



## ghb (Aug 2, 2013)

asphyxi-wank. just make sure you have a spotter ffs.

edit: and a happy belated birthday too.


----------



## Trippy guy (Aug 2, 2013)

What cause marijuana leaves to turn yellow the the edges and fill chrispy​


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2013)

your mix (or feed) is out of balance and preventing your plant from intaking needed nutrients. ............. ........ cof


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 2, 2013)

Trippy guy said:


> What cause marijuana leaves to turn yellow the the edges and fill chrispy​



Problems generally do that.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn D. Your greenhouse makes mine look like the Sahara. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Another compost kid for you lot. Who was it asked why I was growing strains that I didn't know exactly what they where????lol. cause you end up with lovely sweet kush smelling dankorama (not a great yield though, but smells A-MO-ZIN!)





Poor girls just had enough and had to lay her head down.





Mmmmns, shtickoid















Blue Pits rooted and potted up...





Summer trimming on the Rooftop.





Looks, eh, gooey





Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely shtuff big D man, do u smoke the scissor hash?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice buds and nice table.


----------



## ghb (Aug 5, 2013)

is the pope catholic? i see no good reason why anybody wouldn't smoke scissor hash, even fresh and wet it blows your mind.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought the Pope was a Lizzard (are not all the rulers of the World Lizzards?)

And yesh Mr Wesht, shmoking sha shissor hash ish what I do indeed.

I normally sample a bit wet and dry variety being the spice of and all that garb.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.

*Awesome, variety is the spice mango! Garb, not so much..... 
shticky.....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Another compost kid for you lot. Who was it asked why I was growing strains that I didn't know exactly what they where????lol. cause you end up with lovely sweet kush smelling dankorama (not a great yield though, but smells A-MO-ZIN!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New page bump! Iv said it before and I'll say it again,,, Compost strain FTW!!! Looks like she could use a pillow to rest her head on,,, if she had one left.



DST said:


> I thought the Pope was a Lizzard (are not all the rulers of the World Lizzards?)
> 
> And yesh Mr Wesht, shmoking sha shissor hash ish what I do indeed.
> 
> I normally sample a bit wet and dry variety being the spice of and all that garb.



lol they ARE all lizards! hehehe  I dont know how to act with scissor hash it never lasts long enough to dry. When my clippers start getting stuck I scrape it off and toss it in a bowl and light it,,,,, and without fail each time im like "oh shit its all burning  well I cant waste it",,, so I end up hitting till its gone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

I always roll it onto balls and let it roll round my crystal catcher in the grinder. Smoke one when I'm pissed and spin out for a half hour lol. 

How'd you hold up in the tartan lad betty swallocks??


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2013)

Aye mate, was pretty hot, the taxi driver having his heated seats on from the hotel to the castle didn't really help much either, lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2013)

Lmao at least its a dark colour wouldn't show a wet patch. 

Cool your mate did the marriage.


----------



## Keffa (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice green house mate got all the herbs and spices up there, why did you trim the clone leaf tips?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

hi Keffa, pruning the clone tips can help root production. I also tend to do it if I am squeezing a lot of clones into a propogator so there isn't too much of the leaves touching each other.
Peace, DST

EDIT: Some gardeners do not prune tips on plants, (this is applied to all plants) but actually fold the leaves up, which you need plants with hardy leaves to do this. Same principle, energy is directed more to root production, but when the plant roots, the leaves are unfolded and the plant can still use the energy they obtain.


----------



## Keffa (Aug 6, 2013)

Ha there you go, I've tried to clone before never had luck I was impatient and didn't tender enough 100% my fault I have some shitty bag seeds nearly ready to clone. Just getting a bit of practice in before I get some good beans. Happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

i always thought it was because the less leaf the less stress the non existent yet roots/stem has to work to absorb moisture. something new every day, cheers D


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i always thought it was because the less leaf the less stress the non existent yet roots/stem has to work to absorb moisture. something new every day, cheers D


pretty much the same thing mate imo, if you fold your leaves up then there is going to be a hell of a lot less photosynthesis going on, hence less stress on a non existent root system, so yeh, you are also right I think.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

if you are down under you probably have reasonably high temps. For cloning I would take your snips, then place them in a propogator in a room that gets light, but place the prop away from direct sunlight, keep the curtains open or have the clones on the same light regime your plants you are taking the snips are on. I think you'll get clones to take pretty quick in that type of envirnoment. I soak my little pots so they wick up most of the water, and spray bottle the tops of them. Then that's all they get until roots show. The prop should keep the moisture in. After a week take the lid off the prop and investigate. Any that don't like the drop in RH are probably not rooted yet. Good luck!



Keffa said:


> Ha there you go, I've tried to clone before never had luck I was impatient and didn't tender enough 100% my fault I have some shitty bag seeds nearly ready to clone. Just getting a bit of practice in before I get some good beans. Happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

you don't know how bad i want one of those pit cuts man, my pump spray bottle turned up other day, going to clean down outer room this weekend


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll take some more lad. I potted all the takers up so would be a bit awkward to fairyise. I got 2 sitting but they are the last to root (although just checked and one has taken now). So not sure if you really want the slowest clones, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

gonna be at least 3 weeks before i can power up again man so no worries. i have a couple of pips too think their first batch?! dunno tho


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Yup, you have F1's.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

i know a few have been asking me for them  i got 3 pips and now i have 2 so i'm guessing i either tossed one as a male  or i've labelled a deep blue wrong haha


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone asks you for the Blue Pit, tell em to jog on.....it's like the Pied Piper on the UK thread, Sambo Pipes, the rest follow, lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

nee one mentioned sambo lad. calm yasel. we are promoting BB here reet?


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Am only havin a giraffe lad....


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2013)

I planted 2 x blue pits and they couldnt be different plants lol, one is bif leggy and butch and the other is weeedy and not in a good way lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

think we're both under a bit of stress by sounds of it. my fuse burnt out fuckin days back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

what was i saying about promoting bb lmfao genuinely comic timing fred


----------



## mr west (Aug 6, 2013)

seems like I come in to things always at the wrong time lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/logo-design-gone-wrong/


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Whats a giraffe? 




thats some funny stuff don


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a creature with a long neck, but I think you knew that. It is also used in some dialects instead of the word "laugh". And when one has a "laugh" in the context I used it, it meant I was not being serious....communication is a real hoot eh!



whodatnation said:


> Whats a giraffe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

I knew you were a creature, was not aware of your long neck though.


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2013)

Some people call me Long Neck Karen (but only after dark...)


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 7, 2013)

talking about d-e-e-p t-h-r-o-a-t............ if you have the equipment. ..... ............. .......... cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2013)

fuck that's a coinkydink and a half there was a program about that tribe on last night. they do thaT SAME THING ROUND THEIR SHINS AND FORE ARMS. you should have seen them they had to get a heavier weighted woman to lever the lower weighted ones up or turn on their knees and pull on something. absolutely crackers if you ask me.


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2013)

not only are the pics phone pics, they are from the old phone since my latest htc 1x has baws upped. So sorry.....from my mates.











mixed bag, but it's getting there, dog swells up loads in the last few weeks.

Peace, DST


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.
*
Looking thick up in there, very dense canopy!
*
*


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2013)

Get a Samsung


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 7, 2013)

There's no bung with a Samsung.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

It's my work contract phone and it's on a 3 year contract so no doubt I'll be shuffling around with this piece of crap for the next couple of years. They are coming to collect and repair today. I never have a lot of luck with phones......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 8, 2013)

looks fandabbydozy in there, even on old cam phone pic lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got dropped of an LG phone, I am looking at it going, "how the fuk do I even open it", lol......techno spaz me.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

You say tomato, I say tomato....
Dolce Rosso
















Marion tomato PKG Lot 582





Celebrity





outdoor cheese surprise....





Lanky super model EDDOG...chopped her down a bit more but she's like reeds, just keeps going skywards!





Dogs got trimmed back, got another 2-3 weeks before I got space for flowering them





The Bee posse was out this morning...bit fukkin late ya daft twats, we've had hundreds of flowers that needed pollenated before you pair showed up, lol.





nom nom nom





Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2013)

excellent lookin pileof toms mate, i was talking to the missus last night about the difference in taste of ours and the dolce's compared to the shop bought, (we were eating a salad) it's immense the flavour in supermarket bought sucks ass. are those baby plums or more dolce rosso's? looks like a nice variety of beefsteak too. weed looks stellar as per.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2013)

the picked ones are all dolce. It's amazing to compare hydroponically grown tomatoes and soil grown organic ones....worlds apart for sure. Makes you wonder what all those hydro smokers are missing, lmfao.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> excellent lookin pileof toms mate, i was talking to the missus last night about the difference in taste of ours and the dolce's compared to the shop bought, (we were eating a salad) it's immense the flavour in supermarket bought sucks ass. are those baby plums or more dolce rosso's? looks like a nice variety of beefsteak too. weed looks stellar as per.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 9, 2013)

This guy has a good bit of vids. 

[video=youtube;C55tL7CCJ8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C55tL7CCJ8Q[/video]

I cant say one way or another for sure from no controlled mouth testing exp, but I can take a wild guess as to which is better though.




Edit: and Im pretty sure he dosn't grow organically in ground, uses synthetic pellets so he cant really compare to a true soil grown tomato.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 9, 2013)

The ones' that I have eaten had no flavor or taste. .............. ..............cof


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 9, 2013)

DST, I have a question for you, totally unrelated to cannabis. You seem to be a worldly guy so you get to field the inquiry^^

For someone that wants to live iin Europe someday ('Dam, Germany, Scandinavia, Switerland ETC) 

What language class would you take German or Spanish??? I know most people know English, but am still wanting to find a useful second language to take in college.

Thanks man!!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2013)

"That tastes like a tomato right there....." no shit sherlock, lmfao. That was a brilliant vid, whodat (I think I may still be drunk from last night). But yeh, I think the guy could be right, most toms are probably ripened in the delivery stage in mass scale production.

Hydra, I think for the future Spanish is always going to be a good language to learn (especially if you are American). After all, it is one of the most commonly spoken languages across the world. More so than Germany. However in Europe, the Spanish economy is not exaclty the greatest so if you are using a second language as a door opener to get a job, you'll be standing behind a load of Spaniards with a better comprehension of Spanish than you. And believe me, at over 50% youth unemployment in Spain, there are enough of the Spaniards kicking around looking for jobs. The German market is the strongest and biggest in Europe so learning that language is always going to be beneficial. And as far as communication goes, would be a godsend if you were working in an International company and could speak it. This would also open up places like Switzerland and Austria. (lots of Americans in Switzerland).
I guess it depends on your jobs skills and where you want to take yourself. For example, I spoke to a guy in South Africa who's family owned a Game Ranch. He was going to Barcelona for a year to learn Spanish. I asked, "why Spanish". And his reason was that the biggest group of people who come to the Game Ranching industry in South Africa are Spanish. So there was a reason there. So look at the future, beyond living in Europe, and what would be useful for you. That's how I would look at it. Feel free to ask any q's you fancy lad.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 10, 2013)

GAh i have SO MANY questions..... but im dead man walking right now. Was out in the Sonoran desert sun all day fixing my car, and then took my dog to the park.... Questions to follow>


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2013)

No worries, hydra, feel free to ask anytime. Get some rest bru! I've just finished my wake and bake, sampled the latest surprise compost strain I cut down and it's really sour kush/headbandy tasting. Very nice indeed


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 10, 2013)

OMG its so hot here i sweated my ass off all night I HATE THE DESERT!!!!

I would LOVE to live in the EU somewhere, USA politics scare me, and id like to give my children a better chance at growing up normal. Unfortunately my country is e Idiocracy in the movie in the modern age. 

I will be graduating in 3 years with a BS in Computer information systems, specializing in Network security and Penetration testing. I will be fulling accredited and certified to do this. 
Do you think that being fluent in German would be a large advantage over other peoples that dont speak German? Or since most German speaking people ALSO speak English does it not really matter. Ideally id like to live in Switzerland or any mountainous weed friendly nation for that matter haha. I am just trying to give myself the best chances of Immigrating to a nice non crazy country haha.

SPanish is good too, half my neighbors and most of my friend are Mexican and more and more jobs are asking for it....


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

I have an IT and Telecommunications Recruitment business here (peeps in the states often say - Headhunters) that's kind of my Real job!. So when you graduate, if I am still doing this (more than likely since I been doing it for the last 13 years), then give me a shout Graduating in Computers is all about getting a start with a good company and getting some hands on experience under your belt. Then when you are competent and have a background, freelancing is probably the best way to go. In Europe working freelance and being permanent can be the difference between 120 k / year freelance and 50 /k per year permanent.
With languages it may be something to think about about the future as well. So you live in Europe, but want to go home, is German then going to benefit you as much as Spanish. I can tell you, if you speak German and come to Europe to live in either Germany, or Switzerland, then you will be 10 steps ahead of most other expats and the communication aspect is always underestimated. something that the Brits could learn from, "but they all speak English so good" say the English, but you will get on better with them if you can speak their language (or even part of it!) 
If I were you I would look at applying to International companies, ones with worldwide locations (would make a move for an Amercain much easier to places like Switzerland etc.) Then if you have a language skill you can apply internally. Then when you get here there's always the chance to look wider afield.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW man great answer! And what are the odd that you would be an IT head Hunter hahha!!! 
Now that i am armed with this new information i think i will do German, I def want to try out living in europe for sure! When trying to think ahead of the game in IT, i am hoping that this new NSA mess will produce many new international companies that will replicate Google, and other large companies that are proven to be helping the NSA with surveillance of American citizens. I am a big believer in the Constitution and it was thrown out years ago. Plus my country seems more interested in buying new military helicopters for Afghanistan (540,000,000 worth) than funding teh rapidly declining school system in America. I want to work hard for a country that works hard for me. (off soap box)


can you still grow in switerland?? I know the laws changed rescently


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2013)

not 100% about Switzerland and growing these days, hydra. I know they have a very established medical mj thing going on, but never quite got my head round the rules over there. A friend of mine is living in Zurich but he's not much of a smoker so I hav never really aproached him about it. Staying ahead in IT is what it's all about. Figuring what's going to be the latest trend in 3 years can be hard. We are dealing with mainly infrastructure jobs (Data Storage, System and Network techs). In these types of jobs you tend to get longer contracts and ongoing as well (mainly because vendors provide h/w that is aiming to get them a lot of revenue in post implementation support and maintenance, but then a lot of firms like to get round that).
Google are over in The Netherlands. They have a massive data centre out at Schiphol. My friend was working in their server fridges out there breaking down harddrives for 10 cents an hour or something shit like that.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2013)

[youtube]kjhpkYKRlbw[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

late night upskirts. dutty dutty mon


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

How cool are these shelltoes? 





And the Yins Sleeping Unit.....with friends looking over it to protect him





oh, and not to forget the nappy bin. By all accounts this does something magical to your nappies so your house doesn't smell like kak all day! Believe it when I smell it!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2013)

What you won't believe is the stench of the bin when you empty it!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

I am sure no training will prepare me for that mate sheesh, toxic poo for the next 2 years of my life. We estimated over the next 2 years around 3600+/- nappy changes, oh my, barfaramma!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

lmao dude you know he gonna be in those shell toes for like 3 months tops. still cool as fuck though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 13, 2013)

And to think many of our mums washed cloth diapers every day to keep our bums rash free.
More fortitude than I'd ever have, _*either*_ way.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

True dat!

The bin could also be a transformer, be careful. I wish my shoes were that cool.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Crazy to think Doobie eh. My Mum dragged us around the world with towel nappies. She told me she was forever secreting shit smelling towels/nappies in her handbag......I always wondered why I had an aversion to sticking my hands in a womens handbag, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

my mate gave us them, their daughter wore them about 3 times I believe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao dude you know he gonna be in those shell toes for like 3 months tops. still cool as fuck though


edit: you do overestimate my stupidity don't ya lad you'll not get me this time though, mwahahahaha, p.s got the min washing machine, just need to get it stickered up now, lmfao...


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

The sticker costs 100 euro.

You gonna make a cannoli? pretty please!!!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Going to do a run tomorrow so we shall see. I have loads of small bags of trim, no labels on them, lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

who labels trim ?! lmao I have a hard enough time labeling bloody plants


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Me on occassion its nice to have a single strain bubble.


----------



## BeefSupreme (Aug 13, 2013)

sweet grow, i just got bud envy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 13, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao dude you know he gonna be in those shell toes for like 3 months tops. still cool as fuck though


 i agree they look sweet, but it will b more like he will have 3 pairs in a month. well thats what H was like


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi beef, welcome to the rooftop, pull up a deckchair. Pease DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

i was just pullin ya leg marra  you've given me the best bubble i've had. 

long time lgp! cute shoes still eh


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 13, 2013)

Man i LOVE the Vert tubes!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i agree they look sweet, but it will b more like he will have 3 pairs in a month. well thats what H was like


Lets hope we get him to wear them at least once, then another kid can get a shot.


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if the rooftop is rated for all these people? Warning: do not play gangnam style, inspection under way.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had a marquee on the rooftop with more than 40 peeps at my wedding party so I think we can gingganggooley on as much as we want.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

More importantly, what's the record for the stinky room!?


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

not sure about that, probably about 4 or 5 tops, lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm picturing sardines in mini style 8-9 maybe but passing the j might be a bit dicey eh


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

i think the most was probably when you lot where over, with the changes I have in mind it's gonna be tight for too many visitors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol sure there'll be plenty space for folk. I'm not hitting half what I did last time I was stoned for days, took a good couple to level out


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

aye, plenty space for folk in the apartment we rent, not ma gaff, . Oh, Air B&B is supposed to be decent, then you can negotiate straight with the people who are renting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Not with the little yin! I'm not sure your going to be able to do both and not be dead on ya feet.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

Good thing the wife will be off her work, what must be done will be done. CMOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNN, LETS HAVE IT! lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

Your lass is a trooper its you I'm worried about lad


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2013)

aye, yer probably right there......

......I'll muddle through ya cheeky cunt!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 13, 2013)

Excited to see what that mini wash will do. Been eyeballing one myself. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

DST said:


> aye, yer probably right there......
> 
> ......I'll muddle through ya cheeky cunt!


lolz hahahah dude you were last man standing every night. hopefully there won't be so much gash at the melkywig or whatever it was called and we can all get some good chill time


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

I can assure you there will be a load of gash at the Melkweg...even the good acts will be gash, lol....or was that just me being to stoned to be arsed listening to stoned rappers, rapping badly.....and oh my god, that band of Hippies were soooo bad, the HT Hippie band or whatever they were called....



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lolz hahahah dude you were last man standing every night. hopefully there won't be so much gash at the melkywig or whatever it was called and we can all get some good chill time


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Some pics from this morgen.

Dog pups





It was about time I potted up these Fireballs. 2 confirmed females, (in the middle).










Afro Dog Mum.





Blue Pit





You name it, our pumpkin was fukked with it, Bladluizen (not sure what you call them in English) absolutely covered all the leaves. Treated them with pyrethrum and they seem to be a bit better...the tumor is growing still, and we have a couple new ones that look like they were pollenated (being seeing a load of bees around them).










Toms ripening...





Some lavanders





Dog posse in da area!






And lmfao at this shoplifter in Veen in NL, splashing the police and hiding in a Dyke, wtf....
[youtube]vMhe4BdVg9I[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

that vid was nuts, cracking mamma san dog, and litters come on a good way. i just weighed up n got 90 grams from two dogs in 3.5L one was def bigger than the other though.

pumpkin doesn't quite look like your last one. i got given something with a half ripped label that had pineapple ? written on it. it looks like those orange lantern things dunno what they call em. as per usual i'm going to be away when the best of the tommies and peppers are blooming. 

I must have totally blanked out the band of hippies, but aye even the 'good' acts will be blitzed and crap. you know enough canny bars i reckon we can do without melkweg or are we sposed to be reprezentin blud ?!


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

Representin, oh aye, talking gash to stoners who will never even remember having the conversation with you. Mind last year that English guy kept appearing and hanging round smoking all our bubble, lol....so yeh, nae need to be there every frikkin night.

You can't remember the wanna be George Clinton band and the head of High Times talking about weird shtuff! too funny. Should have taken some rotten cabbage and tomatoes to throw, lol.

Just started with the mini washer. Pics when it's done


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh aye,he just kept popping out of nee where, there were a few screw loose folks, mind on the lad who just stared and him who kept crushing s33ds in front of me. But aye that band was bonkers flute driven acoustic hippie shiz. 

Think high octane erl and strong beer helped them an they were still poop.

So you got this mini washer hooked up to the hose out the back or......?


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

It's sitting on the kitchen work surface (wife not here natcho, lol). You can just pour water in the top, no need for it to be plumbed in Just finished the first run. Some of the trim was a bit old I think, water seemed a lot greener than with fresh frozen trim. Good to get some experimenting in before I got some decent DOG trim to run again

and I do remember that crazy dude crushing up s33ds...what a tool.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

The mini washer certainly save a load of hassle. I think I will have this dialled in soon, just need to have some better trim. Far too much green in this. Anyway, some pics....

Almost ready.....





Now it's ready










Ice water, and ice...





I make frozen blocks of ice, then smash it up, and to top up I use the ice machine on the freezer.





Old trim...










The 70mu bag





First run of 70mu






Will do a better assessment with the first proper trim run I do (trim weight to end product, etc)

Cheers for the noo...

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

guessing (hoping) the dial has various rev settings or is it just a timer? how much of the stash went in? or did you just chuck bags in till it was enough, i do the same with marj tubs with the ice. good tip.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

I only filled it about half way, and used what was in the white bag and also the ziplock bag as well at the back of the box. I think I need to make up more ice as it's quite big actually.

The dial is just a timer, no speed settings, not really necessary from what I can see. It's average as far as speed . It goes one way for about 5 secs, then switches and goes the other way. You hook the hose up to the side and when you want to drain you unhook and let it hang into the buckets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2013)

you'll dial the ice size and timer in no time lad


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2013)

I kinda stopped making bubble when ive got iso and lgp's hair dryer lol


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2013)

Let the trim soak for 15 minutes before you start. That might help with the green issue. Do you have a sprayer for washing the green out of each bag?

Love the new washer. Looks like it makes hash making much easier 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 14, 2013)

Electrical sparks and explosive fumes are kinda dangerous westy! Granny whodat is worried about you lol Now go brush your teeth. 


IDK why Im so excited about this washing machine lol Cant wait to see you work this out more! 
Did you happen to make it through that set frenchy vids I posted on using this machine? 

Girls are nice and happy seems  

​





Edit: "Aqua lazer"??? Its got lasers? 

Hey now you got something to put in the BB tools shop! Stickers are magic lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2013)

mr west said:


> I kinda stopped making bubble when ive got iso and lgp's hair dryer lol


Onlu thing about the hair dryer bit is it turns my hash black. where if i let it sit it is golden colored.. maybe just me? or you too?


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2013)

You just can't wait to get your hands on the smoke sir eh! lol.


mr west said:


> I kinda stopped making bubble when ive got iso and lgp's hair dryer lol





Mohican said:


> Let the trim soak for 15 minutes before you start. That might help with the green issue. Do you have a sprayer for washing the green out of each bag?
> 
> Love the new washer. Looks like it makes hash making much easier
> 
> ...


Soaked for 15 minutes before cycle started, power hose used to spray bags



whodatnation said:


> Electrical sparks and explosive fumes are kinda dangerous westy! Granny whodat is worried about you lol Now go brush your teeth.
> 
> 
> IDK why Im so excited about this washing machine lol Cant wait to see you work this out more!
> ...


I did watch the video. I tried his method with the towel when I ran the last dog trim and it just went totally sticky and was almost impossible to get off the bag...not sure if that's just the dog trichomes or not. And too right it's got lasers, that's why I bought it, don't want no Klingons flying in and fukking off with my Super BB Laser Bubble Transformer!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Onlu thing about the hair dryer bit is it turns my hash black. where if i let it sit it is golden colored.. maybe just me? or you too?


Mmmm, I was just thinking earlier about alcohol extracted erl, and how mine is always a brown golden old sKool hashish colour, whereas the bho can be like yellow and all sorts of insane unnatural colours. I always think when it's dark (black - is more like green when you look up close) it's got more chlorophyl trapped in the product. If you do a quick wash this can allleviate that I find, or like you say, if you let it sit the chlorphyl will die off and leave you with a nice looking erl. I just made a batch from all the waste I collect from my skinning up tray. It actually smell kinda rank at the moment, lol...but fuk me it WRECKAZOIDS you! Insane stuff actually. Right, off to get zonked.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 14, 2013)

DST said:


> Some pics from this morgen.
> 
> Dog pups
> 
> ...



IN the good ole USA that man would be dead .>< 

Nice pics!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope the machine works well, i have had my eye on one for quite awhile. I have tried the BHO things and its just not for me, no matter how much i purge and vac i still tastes like chems. Fingers X'sed for ur bubble


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 14, 2013)

Hÿdra;9476196 said:


> IN the good ole USA that man would be dead .><


Or we'd be hearing :
"Niet taze me, bru!"


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2013)

I get the feeling the guy wasn't Dutch, so whatever he was saying it would probably have been in Albanian or some other Middle Earth language, lol....


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 15, 2013)

How about Elvish?

"N'uma taze amin edan!"


----------



## SupaM (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice one on the bubble machine! ATB!


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2013)

my erl dont go black


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2013)

looks lovely, mind bendingly lovely hahaha


----------



## Maryjane123 (Aug 15, 2013)

mr west said:


> my erl dont go black


Super nice bro, getting me moist just looking at it.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 15, 2013)

Maryjane123 said:


> Super nice bro, getting me moist just looking at it.


couldnt have said it better


----------



## SupaM (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice one, West! ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2013)

A few pics from the garden:


Haas Avocado:







Fuerte Avocado:









Dead blueberry:






Cherry Toms:






Babcock Peach (white peaches):






Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold - Mainlined for 16 heads:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pair of cherry nuts you got there Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2013)

I like the big green one myself


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 19, 2013)

Now cough!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2013)

Malawi in a trashcan 10-16-2012:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2013)

That was the small plant. This was the big one:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2013)

So are you STILL trimming that beast?

**I think I remember seeing that big ole tree before... It's beautiful


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2013)

Stopped after 3 pounds (two of us after work for a week). Gave the remainder away to an oil maker.


Remember this?









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

Mo, why ya no tell me bru, i be der in a mo....trimy trim trim>>>sinppydy snip. bless you bru for ya monster, share that with the world!


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

"Damn I wish my plant didnt have so many buds! What am I to do!?!" So nooo one in the history of man, except for mo.


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2013)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH they be sleepy. I be Druuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunk, tehehe

























ALL TOGETHER NOW----COUGH








































me smokey this>>>>






More madness to come, very stoned DST


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 21, 2013)

lol those plants are sleeping so hard, be quiet! 

That bowl looks lovely! Didi you find the worm in the compost bin? Dont hurt him/her! Knowing your drunk ass smoked it until it bubbled away  Lets have a moment for the worms.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2013)

At least I am not alone... DRUNKEN RIU


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=hangover+cure&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari





Hows that head of yours feeling today?


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey whodat, 2nd day hangover is not as bad as first day hangover, lol.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2013)

it is for me I am a light weight. I will forget every couple years and get f'ed up. the next day I am not worth shit. last time it was a bottle of goldsclager


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;s4JcQ647VMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=s4JcQ647VMI[/video] next one will be better


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 25, 2013)

You've been quiet. Were you supporting or arguing this point

Gay activists protest Russian law in Amsterdam


Gay rights supporters flooded streets in Amsterdam, protesting Russia's policies on homosexuality prior to a concert by a Russian state orchestra.


from msn news



cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

weird, i'd have thought protesting in russia would have got them more help tbh.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Wowzers Dr. you got a nice selection of strains there. Fun times ahead!

There's always someone demonstrating in Amsterdam. I reckon if they'd demonstrated in Russia there would have been riots, crazy place there with some real negative attitudes towards homosexuality.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 26, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weird, i'd have thought protesting in russia would have got them more help tbh.


Maybe would only help them into a Siberian gulag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

to be brutally honest after spending a week with quite a number of russians in tunisia i can honestly say they are ignorant as fuck.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Few pics I snapped this fine windy and sunny morgen.

Dolce rosso





L-R.....Better Boy, Celebrity, Marglobe





Fireballs










dog pups





Blu Pit...for some reason the flash went off for this pic





Dog mom





chopped dog










Pumpkin giant is doing ma head in. It's got PM for a start (daily spraying), and has what we call bladluizen (leaf lice). Now my intake is not far from the fukker and they are now in the bloom room, ffs. Treatment applied and luckily I chopped half of the room down as it was ready anyway. Quite annoying what. Wife said we should just chop it down but we got another pumpkin going for it now and I feel quite bad chopping half way though.....it'll work itself out I guess.

Peace,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2013)

welcome to my world mate. outdoorsies look nice and your stash of toms is impressive, i got a few clumps still ready to turn if the weather holds a little longer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep good times, should be some bb in there and it would be better


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2013)

Toms and Canna are gorgeous! Sorry to hear about the pumpkin. They hate getting wet leaves. Where do all these bugs come from? How do the get up to the roof? Maybe that is what the jets are releasing - bugs!

Put on your Pastafarian hat, that will help 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2013)

Bugs travel on wind, although I live in a city the surroundings of my place is all grass and trees (no cars allowed here), and it's always windy. We also have some nice wasteland that is waiting to be developed just around the corner and it is just covered in wild grass, weeds of all sorts, and generally it's crawling with bugs.

FSM struggles to protect us here....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2013)

if you are like me you better protect your self.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2013)

The plumeria has its first flower! Ohhhh and it smells so good!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

What a dogs dinner.....


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

co2 generator, dehumdifier or just random ufo.

what is that white thing hovering over the plants?

dog tent eh? your giving me ideas man.


----------



## mr west (Aug 27, 2013)

They all single colas or multitoped plants in the dog pound d?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

the white things, which is more 70's tan trouser colour, or balsawood colour, is the silent box fan.

not really topped fred, more pulled and bent over like the dirty bitches they are...creating multiple tops that way instead. Then put into flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

everyone's tried a bit of bondage eh lmao.


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

ah i'm on it now, i've got the same one i think. it's an 8" but moves the air of a 12", i've also got a silencer on mine but it isn't necessary you can't hear it in the next room anyway.

and i think the term is lst lol, but we don't like getting too technical round here.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

Although I don't snap mine, they are almost super cropped because I just take the top of the plant and tie it down to the pot, creates as many heads as you have nodes that way in one bend.

And it's an 8inch fan indeed. 1000m cubed....


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

it's the same one, must be doing a bang up job on just 2 lights. mine cools 4 quite easily. i say bang a third un in, he won't notice will he?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2013)

We've got crazy temps still and we have to keep the room closed off, the guy won't let my touch anything at all in the apartment so the exhuast and intake are a bit window ghetto, so probably best left with 2 lol. I told him, if we vent out into a cupboard next to the room (literally just thin bit of partition there to cut) we would, A/ not be blowing hot air out of the window, and b/ be able to just leave the window open and not all taped up and sealed off.....anyway, grumble grumble, not the only thing about this venture that I could complain about....some people just can't be told.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

my fan could cope with 2 or 3 600's if i could move the air anywhere out other than through an airbrick, the flow would sound like a hoover/ does sound like central heating if it's dead of night. does my head in. probably wouldn't have noticed pm or owt if i could move more air


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

it's hard isn't it?, biting your lip i mean.

now i only grow on my own, i supervise a couple of friends grows and even that is bad enough, nearly getting myself nicked all the time to earn them a crust while they spend 5 mins a day watering plants and i have to do everything else.

as you say some people can't be told, they spend 2 months doing something then think they can tell you how it should be done.


----------



## ghb (Aug 27, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my fan could cope with 2 or 3 600's if i could move the air anywhere out other than through an airbrick, the flow would sound like a hoover/ does sound like central heating if it's dead of night. does my head in. probably wouldn't have noticed pm or owt if i could move more air



a fan speed controller and silencer helps don, hight temps are better than high humidity imo. i know it's easy for me to say but unless it stinks of dog and cheese outside noise means fuck all, there are a million things that make similar noises that could be in a house. do your ladies some justice, you're better than the pm, beat it's ass into next week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2013)

the fan has 2 speeds and it's on max, it's the big td silent. wish i'd spunked on one of them box acoustics like, TD weighs a ton. it don't matter how big the fan the hole can only have so much forced through it. unless i hook up something crazy. back of an easyjet or some shiz

and you know my grow fuckin honks lmao


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2013)

DST said:


> We've got crazy temps still and we have to keep the room closed off, the guy won't let my touch anything at all in the apartment so the exhuast and intake are a bit window ghetto, so probably best left with 2 lol. I told him, if we vent out into a cupboard next to the room (literally just thin bit of partition there to cut) we would, A/ not be blowing hot air out of the window, and b/ be able to just leave the window open and not all taped up and sealed off.....anyway, grumble grumble, not the only thing about this venture that I could complain about....some people just can't be told.


I have I friend that insist the best light to grow with is a incandesent black light , and you can not tell him different. the funny thing is he dosnt grow and never has, but would argue to the end of time about it.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 28, 2013)

People like that are fun to talk to. Unless of course you are tying to get a point across.

That fireballs is beautiful.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

More pics.....

Another box of toma's...dolce rosso.





dogs in trays for the vertical setup





Female Fireball





Female Fireball





Male Fireball





Female Fireball





Dogs for tent










FlyingSpagMonsterEngineersDreamDog....had to lop off another foot or so. If this had been outside it would easily be over 10 foot now, ffs......





The tomatoes from seed have proucded ok, but not like the dolce clones. As far as taste are concerned, most of them are super juicy, quite fleshy insides, remind me of the tomatoes we use to get in Spain in the 70's....unfortunately they don't quite meet the sweetness of the dolce's for me.....but dam they look big.





Collapsed dolce rosso tomatoe net...doh!





And the tom from seed





Blue Pit starting to flower










Multi headed DOG mom also flowering






Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice veggies and shtooof, My nice blue pit is a male ffs. Canny use it and its a lovely plant too.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

I had to cull my males (including the K2) I noticed some of my outdoor had pollenated pre-flowers so the males had to go unfortunately. Got some pollen saved in tubs to use, hopefully be ok.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful gardens, D! My purple cherokees are fruiting nicely now, and I picked up a pack of seeds for next season. May try one indoor...ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2013)

Spectacular garden Lad! What are you going to make with all of those tomatoes!? Salsa?

I love those pictures of the Fireballs - the leaves on the male are unbelievable! 

How big is that garden? I think you have more plants growing than I do 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2013)

woof woof bitchesView attachment 2798341going to be a lot of dog


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2013)

SupaM, I grow my tos indoor before spring then pop em outside when the weather turns and they explode, so if you get nice fruit from what you are growing this year, just take a clone and keep it on you rwindow or in your living room, just keep trimming it back over the winter, then pot up pre spring, and then you are golden.

thanks Mo, I love tomatoes, I seem to be able to consume a moundfull. The dolces are like eating sweets. I'll make some sauce and some pickle probalby. Still got another box or so to get down.

Oh, and regarding your thing about males looking better Mo. Sometimes I agree, you can get some right sturdy looking male plants, but I have also had my fair share of spanners as well. The thing with the good males is you remember them and because you once hoped for them to be a female and they actually turn out to be male, well. that sort of traumtic experience will live with you forever, lmfao.....


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2013)

Those are the only males worth a look imho, they have to trick you first. 

Man someone flicked a cigarette butt into my garden that infected my toms with mosaic virus! At first I thought I had over fertilized but then I had a round of fruits that had that weird yellow pattern blemish. The bush seems to have recovered from it and grew a new set of branches. That resilience makes me want to keep a sprig, so they will clone too? That is good news! I got a nice chile this year too that I wouldn't mind keeping.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

My dolces clone in water and root in a few days Colo.

Interesting, I was talking to my wife about how people throw cig butts away and we reckon these people don't even think they are throwing rubbish away! The buts take ages to bio-degrade as well. Filthy bloody habit, lol.


----------



## ghb (Aug 31, 2013)

DST said:


> My dolces clone in water and root in a few days Colo.
> 
> Interesting, I was talking to my wife about how people throw cig butts away and we reckon these people don't even think they are throwing rubbish away! The buts take ages to bio-degrade as well. Filthy bloody habit, lol.



i agree, nearly all smokers are slightly dirty bastards, they think it is acceptable to just leave it wherever, "it won't hurt anyone" kind of attitude. you could be on the most pristine beach in paradise, rolling in white sands then you stand up with a cig butt stuck to yer back, rank.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Nothing worse than wriggling your toes through some nice warm sand only to uproot a fag end,


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2013)

DST said:


> Nothing worse than wriggling your toes through some nice warm sand only to uproot a fag end,


i hate that!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey Sunni, hope you are good girl. 

If you want clean beaches, some of the cleanest I have ever seen were in Menorca, just incredible.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

Toms for roasting. Once they are done I'll whizz them up, strain them and then freeze for using as tomato sauce/or for soup. Added olive oil, salt/pepper, water, paprika (chopped and diced), and basil and rosemary from the garden.





loving the Fireballs















shexy man bits, lol.





dogs that were potted up on time





dogs I only got round to pottung up yesterday...should be alright though





dogs waiting for space somewhere - in the holding at the moment: cell





EDDOG






Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2013)

lmao best camo ever! tommies look delish mate. i'm savouring the last few of mine, think this our last good weather week


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2013)

It has been so hot here the last week that I have barely been able to water the plants. Had four days off and it was too hot to go in the pool!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2013)

Aye, supposed to be getting a heatwave here.....


----------



## SupaM (Sep 3, 2013)

Seems like the same here....and humid as f#ck!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2013)

Today the temp was even higher but the humidity is finally gone. Felt much cooler without the steam effect


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of the toms from the plants from seed.










interesting hue to these ones...





one of our new organic avocados.





other avo's...seemed to have actually picked up over the summer.





A Nellyfant mobile!





And I do believe one of our Birds of Paradise(Strelitzia's) is flowering...yippeeee!





Outdoor is flowering.















Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2013)

interesting shape those from seed plants, i take it they aren't the dolce's from seed then? throwback genes lol...

cracking nellphant mobile 

hope you get some more good weather for that bird of paradise, those things are real puuurdy like.

that dog momma won't fit in the greenhouse shortly bru!


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are from the ones curious sent me from the US. All from seed (not dolces).

Not sure about what'll happen with the bird of paradise, just stoked it's finally blooming (or one of them is anyway).


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 5, 2013)

beautiful pics. the maters look amazing


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing stuff mr D! Growing them yourself makes them that much tastier.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally got round to repotting the dog and deep blue....very hunger they were.

























Peace, DST


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know how I had missed this thread. subbed up for the ride, even if I am late to the party


----------



## ghb (Sep 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Finally got round to repotting the dog and deep blue....very hunger they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you drill the bottom of the rubbermaid or just drip feed them dst?

on reflection they make just as good if not better pots than the nft beds i been using they are a lot cheaper too, that is my plan for the blue pit, 2 (or 3 small ones) to each bed.

any flowers yet?

edit: aah i see them, just beginning to bud, should be an interesting month september, good luck with the weather bru.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 8, 2013)

Always jaw dropping mate! (im allowed to say mate right? ) and you know I love some soil pr0n, looking great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2013)

Woah those are some trees man. Seems like 5 minutes since we were looking at the same in the greenhouse wishing for an Indian summer. Root pr0n ftw


----------



## alexonfire (Sep 8, 2013)

Your pants are looking good! they are look at the same pace as mine too, when are you expecting to harvest them?


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome papapayne


papapayne said:


> Don't know how I had missed this thread. subbed up for the ride, even if I am late to the party


Drilled holes in this one, and will also do it for the other. They are 90litre trays. 


ghb said:


> do you drill the bottom ofI the rubbermaid or just drip fe
> on reflectionweathermake just as good if not better pots than the nft beds i been using they are a lot cheaper too, that is my plan for the blue pit, 2 (or 3 small ones) to each bed.
> 
> any flowers yet?
> ...





whodatnation said:


> Always jaw dropping mate! (im allowed to say mate right? ) and you know I love some soil pr0n, looking great.


Tuurlijk jochie, you can even call me neeber, or neebs. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Woah those are some trees man. Seems like 5 minutes since we were looking at the same in the greenhouse wishing for an Indian summer. Root pr0n ftw


well its lashing it down here, probably be like that for the next two months...lol 


alexonfire said:


> Your pants are looking good! they are look at the same pace as mine too, when are you expecting to harvest them?


thanks, couple of months i think, see how wee go really. Prpbably earlier know the weathr


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2013)

Nightmare using a phone on riu....


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2013)

DST said:


> Nightmare using a phone on riu....


I can't actually type a response with my phone on RIU. Really stupid. How's tricks?


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2013)

Slightly less stoned now, haha....good may bru, and you?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

Good. Babe's sleeping like a champ these days, so I'm left to mill around trying to make myself look busy.  Rained here overnight, that was nice.

Was talking with a friend of mine yesterday, couldn't believe him when he said "If I only get 5 pounds, that wouldn't be worth it, but if I could get 10 pounds then I think it would."


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

it's a hard knock life


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Trying to look busy is actually harder than being busy lol I want 5 lbs of dank


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

only 5?!?! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Right,,,,, 5 million? Fuk it, I want dank 4 life!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

i'd settle for just being legal but if we're reaching for the stars i want it ALL lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I'd settle for 5 pounds lol. As long as it was a few different strains. Keep in mind this is the guy who wasn't there for his first child's birth because he was locked up for growing.


----------



## bass1014 (Sep 9, 2013)

so who gives a shit about that.. didn't one person here say ohh look out...... Keep in mind this is the guy who wasn't there for his first child's birth because he was locked up for growing.[/QUOTE] so fucking what.. shut the fuck up and stop being a fucking biatch and spreading shit about other people.. and your some fucking princess .. SORRY FOR THE RUDENESS OF THE REPLY BUT THAT SHIT IS UN CALLED FOR AND I HAVE NO CLUE WHO THE OTHER PARTY IS AND DON'T CARE, IT'S NOT YOUR BUSINESS TO BE SPREADING..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol troll much. Don't let the door hit ya on the way out...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone's a little upset this morning huh?

You don't know me, nor my neighbor. You don't know the relationship we have and what is cool between us and what is not. I would play a big part in keeping the grow going and keeping it safe. So why do you have a problem with me discussing something that I am directly involved in. Should we not discuss our grows on this site? What should we talk about instead?

Why does it even bother you? Am I giving away secrets or something? I didn't write the address and say when the planned harvest date was, and the phone number for the local authorities.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Walking in I had to step over someone, looks like they "fell" off the rooftop. Its probably your neighbor, Jig. 
Knowing what I know today I will never do a partnered grow ever again... Maybe unless its a clone of me... MAYBE, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol at random outburst, it amazes me how many uptight stoners and growers there are around, perhaps more so growers who are mad due to what we have to put up with.....


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2013)

Puff, puff, pass OG18! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 9, 2013)

Growing has driven all of us mad.

wow sup that og you passed magically turned to mvk


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mad mad I tell you. Jig you can probably go to the bottom of the page and switch to the default mobile setting if you ever wanted to post, and yes it is a bitch. Android has an rui app. Dst everything is looking great sir love the trees.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

I always go to the bottom of the page on that android thing and click - full site, lol.....that's probably why it's so difficult to do anything.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

I always do that^^^ even old sausage fingers me can work it lol. You trite the swipe app D? right handy for drunk txts lol


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

Me and Apps don't seem to get along...ffs, I was getting slagged last night for not even having a Map App...so fukkin what, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

lmao so you know where you're going and your'e a geet poof for that?!!? christ. remember the days when you said i'll meet you there at 12 and you didn't have a phone and just had to be there lol


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Me and Apps don't seem to get along...ffs, I was getting slagged last night for not even having a Map App...so fukkin what, lol.


Damn kids and their fancy mobiles need to get off my lawn. You old man!

But seriously, there is some cool stuff in the app store. I never did them till I got my new phone, and now I kinda wonder what the computer will be used for.\

We've found Baby ESP to be a useful one.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2013)

Exactly Don!!! ffs.

And that's what the kid said to me, "that's the difference between a 30something and a 40something"...should of stuck the nut in the cunt! lol. Probably not a good idea what with it being the Pre natal class, haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2013)

hahahah ge him the malky!!! lol should have had his phone off him and run lol he'd need a new phone with google maps app to find you lmao


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 10, 2013)

DST said:


> Me and Apps don't seem to get along...



There's an app for that.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello my friend from across the pond,

would you mind stopping by my grow thread, links in my sign, and check out the pics I posted, see what you think of a new plant problem I am having. I would love to get your experience on it, see if we can get it fixed.

stay lit,

papa


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2013)

Here are a few garden pics for the rooftop crew:


Fall Strawberries?









Giant Leaf:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2013)

The mrs and hatster, have been at play group for the first time today i have to go pick them up in 25 mins they been gone for a two hour session with mummy being there all the time. Ive been making erl witht he air dryer lol, now my ears are all warm and im stoned to the bone lol. Best get another in b4 i pick em up lol. Laters guys, wish i could stop and chat but busy busy busy >>>>>>>>>>>> i now understand the phrase smoke em if ya got em so well lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Haha sounds grand Mr west, thanks for popping in to lets us know whats up in west world


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd go gay for this chap.....

Fireball male, mare like FireBAWS!
















peace and big baws for all


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Oooooooo Weeeeeee! You haven't even smoked it yet, have you? lol, I know the feeling. Very pretty, Im sure they smell good too. Well since you like it so much Im gonna have to find a way to get whatever it is your going to do with that there male plant


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gJ3tqIukBKg]http://youtu.be/gJ3tqIukBKg[/video]

Big Baws


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice head on that prick there lol


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

Helluva boy there, D! ATB!


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2013)

Purple headed warrior if ever i saw one lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 11, 2013)

Lmao mushroom tip for the gi Joe kung fu grip


----------



## mr west (Sep 11, 2013)

Action Man with eagle eyes and gripping hands


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 11, 2013)

Purple headed yogurt slinger.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 11, 2013)

Fifty-eyed, purple people pleaser! LOL Had to get one in.....ATB!


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice double entendres gents, lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

Left to our own devices it degenerates quick lol and Fred I still have the eagle eye action man. I'm afraid to switch them in case it breaks lol


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Sep 12, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Fifty-eyed, purple people pleaser! LOL Had to get one in.....ATB!


_I just seen one of those the other day!
lol_


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2013)

hopin you get a good female out of the bunch,that male has some good looks he just may be a gem.


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2013)

The girls I got don't look like slouches either Gen. Have cloned each one anyway so we shall see. Probably going to have to cull the male shortly due to the amount I got flowering outside(got a clone of him as well).


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2013)

that's whats up,i know you got that green eye for gems.i so wish I got to finish the ones I had going,they sure was looking good.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Green eye thats a new one to me  D may just be green all around.







​


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2013)

that is the best male i have ever seen d, the flowers are so dense it looks like a female.
still not bust anywhere? he should be good for a kg of pollen lol. 


funnily enough i was gonna say it looks like the green giants knob
.






anybody got any fireballs?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

Males are still so alien looking to me. I have never allowed a male to do more then flash his nuts before I destroy it. Maybe one these days I gotta try my hand at a seed run. He does look pretty healthy.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2013)

What's funny is they used to call me fireball in high school. I can't wait for that fireball to be available, I hope the cherry pie comes through too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2013)

Hell of a nickname Colo! Tell the tale man!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Red head? lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Not so tough eh whodat! lol
Irish, German, and Hispanic but red in the Irish and German parts sealed my fate. Kinda auburn, looked like fire in the sun when I was a kid. I played pretty much all sports, you know how it goes around the locker room. Would have been fireballs I'm sure but back then coaches didn't let you get away with that kind of thing out loud. 
Hahahah


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

Shit when I was a kid, if you came up with a good crude nickname for someone, the coach would start calling you that to! Lol. Guess its different everywhere


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2013)

I always try to avoid getting fireballs! hehe


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

Dot touch icy hot then, mo! 
We got similar heritage colo, and I'm a fireball too! Also played plenty of sport most my life, beast mode if I must say so myself lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Hells ya, beast mode! Problem is now all my joints are blown out..... Wasn't all sports, a few car accidents in there too.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't be here right now if my old corolla didnt have airbags... Thankfully Im in decent health.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I have a recessive blonde gene in me somewhere (I had almost white hair up to the age of 3), and most blondes come from gingers....that's about as close as I get, lol. In Scotland peeps with ginger (sorry, strawberry blonde) hair are 10 a penny. My wife has a bit of strawberry blonde in her too


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2013)

The gingers will eventually take over lol. My mums a redhead as are my brother and sister, Im dark as a turk but have ginger bits in my beard. Hatties darkish blonde at the min but so was i till i was 3 n half. Its mad I have dark brown eyes and the princess has bright blue ones and hatty has greeny hazel eyes and brown eyelashes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

i was white blonde for the first few years too. got a slight red tinge to parts of my sporadic beard. dad's side are practically all carrot tops. my mothers genes are strong as.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

we're all a bit liquorice allsorts


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2013)

Palace are away to man utd tomozz lol. Id be worried if i was a palace supporter lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

Lucky you are just a fan eh! Weekend has kicked off....medible to the face thanks very much. Dog joint for instant cranium smashing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm fighting spreadsheets ffs. I hate this time of year. school kids are bastards but their academic overlords teachers are just as bad.


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

fuk spreadsheets, got my vat returns to do end of month. bore off!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

i'd swap. i'm ok with excel but hardl;y a pro, i'm wrangling fuckin macro's and trying not to delete thousands of punters records. so far so good but it's only a matter of time lmao. as in time til i can fuck off yem


----------



## DST (Sep 13, 2013)

holly macro mindmash batman....think I'll go for a chill, officially giving myself the rest of the afternoon off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

i'm approaching fucking it off for the weekend tbh. the pubs pull is strong but my coffers are weak


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

lol

"Some experts say that redheads could be gone as early as 2060, but others say the gene can be dormant for generations before returning."

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/gingers-extinct-in-100-years-say-scientists/story-e6frfkp9-1111114243424#ixzz2emd8ld4n


Hmm spreadshits? I think I'll take the day off to do what I want 



Edit:
_National Geographic_ says the gene at first had the beneficial effect of increasing the body's ability to make vitamin D from sunlight.

However, today's carriers are more prone to skin cancer and have a higher sensitivity to heat and cold-related pain.

~~~~~~~~
Thats news to me,, I can handle heat and cold better than anyone else I know.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2013)

i've sacked it off and sent the office home, i'm off to the pub, have a good weekend all!


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2013)

redhead you say!!!!!!!what.[video=youtube;kUXNR9H8pcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUXNR9H8pcc[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Have one for me ya lush! 
I had heard we gingers are headed to extinction as it's a recessive gene. Of my two sons one got a pumpkin top the other has bits you see in the sun but is pretty much dark brown like his greek favored mother, got her nose too ha!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy shit, this HAS to be fake,,,, god I pray its fake, if its not I wonder what his parents are like.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2013)

He needs to smoke out and jerk off....... lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2013)

you never seen mema?my ol'lady is a redhead,and im black,my lil boy has lite red hair,i love it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

this post makes my dick hard anybody else fill this way or am I just srewed up


DST said:


> I'd go gay for this chap.....
> 
> Fireball male, mare like FireBAWS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I guess this is why my wife is such a wimp in the heat or cold. she is a fiery tempered red head. I my self am English, Germen, and Native American. I can trace my sir name to six brothers that came from England together. my son had red hear till he went to the beach at one been blond for the past 8 years now.


whodatnation said:


> lol
> 
> "Some experts say that redheads could be gone as early as 2060, but others say the gene can be dormant for generations before returning."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi DST,
Hope you had a good weekend 

I got some detail work done on the greenhouse and the Mulanje and melon are getting bigger every day.
















Plumeria is getting more flowers:







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Mo,

We had a nice weekend thanks. We had a dinner party Saturday and brunch with friend for a birthday Sunday...shame it pissed down the whole weekend (well actually, we managed to cycle for brunch without getting wet!)....so that was a Brucey.

Last week of work for the wife, should have a little babs next month all going well

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

Slacking on the updates....some pics for you Rooftopers.

Sounds like it's Spider Mite time across Europe. Chopped down all my toms in the greenhouse and harvested what I could. Place was infected badly with spider mites, as are my outdoor girls (not as bad.) The EDDOG is also pretty bad but seems to be moving on regardless. Sprayed them with some new stuff I bought called SPBI, we shall see what happens. Need to get everything in the Greenhouse as the weather has turned utter shite of late.

Dog and Blue Pit










EDDOG















4 black bags of rubbish went out with the tom plants, wasn't composting them with the amount of mite on em! Some of the fruit has over ripened/split.










some greenies















Got the veg girls in a temp tent as they were starting to flower without the extra light. Looks like I'll have a load of reveg clones...got 8 weeks to get em sorted for the next runs.





The Dog lb (a few off em).















Pollenated Cheese Surprise x blue pit.





Fireballs Spunk!






Easy and oot.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

oh me oh fuckin my, man! 

a few lb of dog  BOSS BALLIN home slice!

hmmm over ripe tommy soup? sweet n rich, half tub of cream and a chunk of french stick. bliss

you been thinning the EDDOG?


----------



## DST (Sep 17, 2013)

aye, the eddog has had about 3 foot in total chopped of the tops, and I have cleaned up the bottom quite a bit. There's about a million tops on it....hopefully give me at leat a few smokable grammetjes!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2013)

probably a couple of geezy by time it's done lmao


----------



## SupaM (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice update, D! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Those split toms are gonna get stanky quick, I hate stanky tom smell. 
Fukin mites, I found some last night on me ladies, thrips too. Whats gonna be your line of attack against them? 
The dog pound, I like that


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2013)

Noyce update!
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again*.


----------



## sunni (Sep 17, 2013)

dst is it time yet for me to ship over some booties? LOL


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 17, 2013)

such a sick grow man. and i like ur Dog lb reserve bags haha.
would love to have my head stash look something like that


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

sunni said:


> dst is it time yet for me to ship over some booties? LOL


How can I sign up for booty by mail?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha yes booty couriers. Thats actually a solid ass idea, booty delivery.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 17, 2013)

Where are those giant purple fireballs?! Must have a thimbleful of pollen in each one! Can you fairy me some of that dust?


My reveg clone of Scott's OG is finally showing serrated leaves again. The remainder of the plant looks like some strange ivy 






The Mulanje in the pile is starting to flower - starting!






The doggy treats look yummy. 


My yield really sucks. Watts produced by the sun / yield = shit 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Goodyledoodlysmorgenborgen,

Thanks for the kind words peeps.

Sunni, almost there, just another 6 weeks to go My wife was supposed to finish up work on Thursday but when she went in yesterday she met the head of HR who said, "hey, you can go home today!! We thought you were looking a bit tired"....probably not a good thing to say to a pregnant woman..."I look FUKKIN TIRED DO I???" lmfao....."no honey, you look radiant!" Poor girl is gonna be sleeping for Africa! They were still trying to brief projects into her on Monday, like wtf! Anyway, she's super happy, no complaints, the odd day with some swollen ankles, but she sleeps pretty good and is top banana healthy. I am just blown away everyday getting to feel our little man wriggling around inside!

And whodat, off to the market today to pick up a bag of onions, probably some extra sugar, gonna get me Chutney on, lol. Like you say, the toms are beginning to get funkoid. Funny, we use to call people with homosexual tendencies "chutney ferrets" when we were younger...naughty!

Some pics from this fine and murky day.

so we got a dogscorg in effect at my mates place...















Moved the DOG and Blue pit into the greeny with the EDDOG.






Whodat, you were asking I think what I used for bugs on the 600 (maybe I imagined that), Anyway, I am trying this stuff called SBPI (or SBP1). It stops insects and mildew/fungus. It contains Iron Chelate and Nitrogen and is used as a floiar spray. I couldn't be arsed hanging around to watch the videos, but I wanted to try something other than pyrethrin based. I guess this is not to environmentally friendly, but then sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.....sorry environment.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

How exciting for the wifey! Is she getting ready to be done yet? We would keep saying - come on baby, be born  The last three weeks seem like three months! And the wifey starts walking like she has a basketball in her dress. Women are the best invention ever!

Has the weather cleared up for you today? Sorry if I am wonky - I had too much crap to deal with today and when I was finished I medicated 

Garden matters:
I just let loose a neem shower on the clones last night in the nursery chamber due to some unhappy marking on those beautiful canna leaves. Also took some macros of the Ace of Spades girl today and noticed some webs in the picture. Hoping it is just from the swarm of baby spiders that emerged the other night. I need to remember to neem those outdoor ladies tomorrow.


Said picture:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah the bane of our existence! I to am fighting the mite battle. Its hard to grow organic and eradicate the damn things. Neem only does so much


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Due date is Halloween, Mo  we got a little monster coming, mwahahaha.

And the weather is pants on head time. grey grey and more grey.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

Bet you are walking on clouds right now Scottish!

Sorry - couldn't resist.

As for neem only doing so much - I had a little Jilly Bean clone that became a brown knot of might web and dead leaves. I soaked her in neem and kept pulling of the dead bits. She is bouncing back like a trooper. I think that going out in the sun every day is helping also.


Jilly Bean #4 











I just asked my wife if trooper was spelled ou or oo and she said "oo" and so I asked her if she was looking at porn on her laptop hehe - we both giggled - we are both smashed! 

oh oh - add French accent 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

ou la la, bedroom talk!!! zees eez a bit too private non?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

When you are my age, nothing is private!


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

Fireballs






























who would have thought so much light could make such a chilled looking atmosphere.....





with no flash on











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

nice early frost there fella. looks vigorous, much stretch?


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

not much stretch at all, although they went through the first stage of flower outside so hard to tell. They are all fairly decent as far as not overstretching is concerned.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2013)

have to say i'm well jelly of gen's hookup with Gage Green. i follow them on twitter and they are always banging frosty numbers. ( usually with silly names  thin mint girl scout cookies!?!? )


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

Girl Scout cookies is all the rage here in California. All the people selling clones on Craigslist and bud trader always say the have cookies and cherry pie. So far I have smoked prob 20 different "girl scout cookies" an I will tell ya what, not one tasted the same as the others lol


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2013)

there was gsc at the GA coffeeshop here in the Dam, they looked great, smelled not too bad, but by all accounts tasted crap to smoke and was a wack high.


----------



## sunni (Sep 18, 2013)

awuh im supperrrr happy for you hehehe ^_^


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 18, 2013)

This may spark your interest. Mine are on the way.

"Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs."

^^^^ with a thousand of these lil soldiers the opposition should be crushed. 





[SIZE=+1]*The Pest: Spider Mites*[/SIZE]

 *First Sign:* Little yellow speckles on leaf surfaces. When you turn a leaf over, tiny, oval shaped mites, about pin head in size, are scurrying around. Their eggs, best seen with a magnifier, will be scattered around at random. Spider Mite eggs are all perfectly round, the same size, ranging from clear to amber in color. With larger infestations a fine webbing, crawling with mites, covers the plant tops. Soon, the leaves are browning and dying. 

 *Most Common Species:* The Two Spot. The "two spot" Spider Mites are usually yellow/tan/greenish in color, and by maturity they grow two dark spots on their shoulders, one on each side. The larger the spots, the older the mite, or the more chlorophyll there is in the plant species they are feeding on. Spider Mites can float along with wind currents, or be carried by pets, clothing or infected plant material. 

 *Special Species Notes:* Adult females have the ability to go dormant for a time after the photoperiod (daily hours of light) shortens, then re-emerge to lay more eggs a few weeks after the photoperiod lengthens again. That's one reason Spider Mites keep reappearing crop after crop on indoor plants. 

[SIZE=+1]*Most Popular Control: 
Spider Mite Predators*[/SIZE]

 *Spider Mite Predators* not only feed on Spider Mites and their eggs, they also breed twice as fast! Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs. Used as directed, predators should noticeably begin to gain control within 4 weeks, and then continue until the Spider Mites are nearly or completely wiped out. Predators disappear when the Spider Mites are gone. 

[SIZE=+1]*Most Effective Control: 
Triple Threat!*[/SIZE]
 Use our mix of *all 3 species* to cover a wider range of growing conditions. 

 *Wide Temp Range, Moderate Humidity:*
 Phytoseiulus persimilis 
 Temperature Range:	55 - 105+ F. 
 Humidity Range:	55 - 90% 

 *Moderate Temp Range, High Humidity:*
 Neoseiulus californicus 
 Temperature Range:	55 - 90 F. 
 Humidity Range: 60 - 90% 

 *Widest Humidity and Temp Range:*
 Mesoseiulus longipes 
 Temperature Range:	55 - 105+ F. 
 Humidity Range: 45 - 90% 

 All three types can be used either separately or in any combination. If you don't specify, we'll send you our Triple Threat mix of all three. 

[SIZE=+1]*If Spider Mite Population is Especially High: Mite Destroyers.*[/SIZE]

 These tiny *Mite Destroyers* eat all stages of Spider Mites, and find new infestation sites on their own by flying. But, it takes 4-6 weeks to really get these guys going, so use Predator Mites as well for more immediate control and for cleaning up small "trouble spots". Life cycle takes 18 days at 70 F. 100 Spider Mite Destroyers gets a colony started. 


[SIZE=+1]*In Greenhouses and Larger Areas: Feltiella acarisuga.*[/SIZE]

 *Feltiella acarisuga* is a predator midge used against Spider Mites. The adults fly around the plants, laying their eggs in the Spider-Mite colonies. The eggs soon hatch and the larvae devour the Spider Mites. Feltiella acarisuga can be used in low humidity environments where the Spider Mite Predators would have difficulty reproducing. Each shipment of Feltiella acarisuga comes with a bottle of Ovi-Stim which greatly increases their reproduction immediately after their release into your garden.

 *Other Controls:* Some customers report good results against Mites with some of our more All-Purpose Predators such as Pirate Bugs, Ladybugs and Green Lacewings , but these results may be due to very specific combinations of conditions that most growing environments don't have. But, if you have these other predators on hand for other plant problems, give them a try if you see Spider Mites. 

 *Handy Hint:* Many Pyrethryn sprays are encapsulated. While Pyrethryn is relatively safe (it breaks down quickly), encapsulation can make it last for weeks or months indoors. This residual action kills off Hired Bugs even after it no longer affects pests.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Haha yes booty couriers. Thats actually a solid ass idea, booty delivery.


[video=youtube;niU4qb8EnM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niU4qb8EnM4[/video]


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2013)

We are almost hitting the bottom effective temperature just now 16c today, so not sure if the predator critters would survive or be highly effective. I am hoping with treatment and colder climates that the issue will be resolved......during summer I can see the benefit. 


whodatnation said:


> This may spark your interest. Mine are on the way.
> 
> "Each Spider Mite Predator sucks the juice out of about 5 Spider Mites a day, or 20 of their eggs."
> 
> ...


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah yes I see. 
What about your indoor ladies? It seems inevitable that they will migrate (most likely on you) from the GH to the tower of doom.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2013)

Possible for indoor ladies as they migrated when the plants went indoors....past tense, grrr. Saying that though, they are fairly minor and I have never seen my plants so healthy (loving my compost this year! nearly run out of it....boo!) Would these peeps send overseas?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

If you treat it right (as I'm sure you are) your compost will gen better and better each cycle.
im not sure about over seas shipment, but I would be very surprised if there wasn't a company much closer to you doing the same thing.


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

Morgen allemaal,

Some Tomato pickle I made....yum yum. two type, one with red onoins and ginger, and one with spanish onions, dried fruit, raisins, and ginger. Both with a bit of spice as well.










This is what I picked up for the mites...totally organic, clove oil, cloves, and various tropical extracts.....reckons it's 100% guaranteed! Was pricey so I hope so





Greenhouse...gave the girls some additional top feed.





Long ways to go, pray for the weather please!!!!





Last of the toms





And the Fireball male, off with his heid shrotly, he's spunkin marvelous!






Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

My Dolce Rosse Tom clone has rooted.....pic alongside the chocolate (dark and white) and banana cupcakes. I also made some vanilla cream with banana and butterscotch liquor















Peace,
DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 21, 2013)

we got 5 dolce rosse clone on the table in front of the widow already starting to boss it . Fireballs looking very nice, my pk male is not so handsome post coitus but his job is done more or less i think.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2013)

So is that like a tomato sweet pickling? Like a tomato jam of sorts?
Farquing awesome as usual D! Man the yield on that fella is nothing shy of spectacular, the structure tambien! 
Always a pleasure sir! + Rep and all that if I could.....
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2013)

Indeed mate, you have about a 3-2-1 ratio with tomatoes, onions, sugar. Its amazing with cheese. If you are interested I will throw up the recipe?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd go there, I would love the recipe if you don't mind!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely, D! ATB!


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

First one is easy, I got this from the BBC website. And it couldn't be simpler!

Ingrediants (I never bothered with cardomon seeds, you can find alternatives, or perhaps some mustard seeds or something).



500g red onions, finely sliced
1kg tomato, chopped
4 garlic cloves, sliced
1 red chilli, chopped (optional)
4 cm piece ginger, peeled and chopped
250g brown sugar
150ml red wine vinegar
5 cardamom seeds
½ tsp paprika
 

You just simply throw all the ingerdiants in a big pot and heat until it's simmering away. Then cook and reduce for around an hour, then when it's getting ready turn the heat up and bubble furiously until it starts to darken. Cool mix, steralise jars, fill and enjoy.....

This one I used a bit less sugar.
2kg tomatoes,
1kg Spanish Onoins
Ginger
Chille powder
Dried basil
Paprika
about a cup of raisins
2 small packs of dried fruit (banana, peach, etc)
Glass of wine (I used white, but red will also do)

Again, as above, all ingrediants into a pan, bring to the boil, then simmer genlty until liquid is reducing, then bring back to the boil until darkened/caremelised. (circa 1 and 1/2 hours cooking)

Feel free to add or take anything away (except the onions and the tomato, otherwise you'll no have chutney)

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

Was topping up the soil on the EDDOG this morning. Some root pron, with an ode to whodat (in relation to some random ties!)
FSM root pron





Stump





Twisty branch, twisty tie (doing nothing except being there for the pic, lol)





More stump pron





Some of her flowers....










Blue Pit and Dog















Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice one D, I came in the living room to do something and got sidetracked by huge bulging stumps. Psycho killa rocking the house today, hence why I dont kno why im here. Fuck it. The more i try and think the more elusive the thing seems to get. Hows the bump and carrier of bump doing now they off work? Lgp has been getting the quickening and H is in panties now during the day and nappies at night and many trips to the toilet inbetween lol. Just enjoy each stage cuz it changes so fast. Anyway back to the kitchen for smokey dopey time mwahahahaha....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2013)

What a stump that is! Cankles! 
Thanks for the recipe D, apreciado mucho!


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 22, 2013)

Fukin right nation of who?! 
As said, that stump is crazy! You could practically whittle it down into something useful when shes done..... Oh and D, those twisties man,,,, the foookin twisties bro, I thought you got rid of those damn things.

Looking lovely!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 22, 2013)

What's it like with the wife home? And I can't beleive that shot glass holds up that cutting. Have you knocked it over once or twice?


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

Twisties for life man!!!

It's kind of weird, but nice as well. Having lunch together, someone who is physically there that I can chat too, instead of on the phone to biz partner or with clients, etc, and it also gives me an excuse to skive off as well on her little adventures to get xyz material, for abc task....

And nope, I have not knocked over the shot glass (yet, touch wood!). It is a double shot glass so a little bit taller so perhaps a wee bitty deceiving.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2013)

Scrog at mates place.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2013)

Just took some clippings of the Best Steak tomatoes - thanks for reminding me. Also took some cuts from the Marion Berry and Ace of Spades clones in the 5 gallon buckets - they are already flowering  Maybe the cooler weather will give me some purple AOS this time.

Smoked one hit of the Scott's OG and felt it immediately. It pushed my migrane to the back of my awareness and delivered a nice quick although short buzz. It is wearing off as I write this. Quick effects and quickly gone. Taste was good with a skunky exhale and a numbness of the mouth. 

The melon plant is getting huge!

How is the pumpkin?


----------



## SupaM (Sep 22, 2013)

For my man DST a lil purple from outdoors -fruits of a great summer. ATB!


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Mo, The pumpkin is down, we got a couple of pumpkins from it, in fact we had chicken, green beans and pumkin in an indonesian ketjup sauce the other day....it was lovely!

Hey SupaM, nice toms mate. In the 3rd pic the little ones that look almost pink, I had ones kind of the same colour......I may still have some. Some grew small like that, but most were quite large. Really lovely red/pink hue to them.

Weather has warmed up, but mainly muggy overcast on the rooftop I am afraid. Hoping it clears to get some nice weather. I was sitting out reading yesterday with a beer and a joint...was nice.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2013)

Overcast an muggy here too, was sunny yesterday tho. Bloody weather was over 120 degrees c in the greenhouse no wonder the tom plant has black shiney leafs lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2013)

I got no room in the greenhouse for toms anymore, mwahahahahaha....


----------



## SupaM (Sep 23, 2013)

The smaller ones are sweet new neats, the yellow ones are pear tomato. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2013)

page full of win right there! FSM looks wild D. nice root pr0n

think we're due for a warm ish week so hopefully things will pick up for ya man.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

While we're talking about toms,,, anyone grow tomatillos before? If so, whats your thoughts? I dont think Iv even knowingly eaten them before lol


Another dogscrog! So youv yet to convince your buddy to go vert eh? Im sure you'll wear em down soon enough 

Great to hear the wife and little one is well and active. Mmmm lunch sounds good.
Abc materials for xyz tasks haha the possibilities!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2013)

^^@whodat Where I grew up in southern Colorado they grew wild all over the place. They don't need much to grow often faring well amongst the weeds, they stay pretty squat and aren't typically a large plant. The fruit looks like a cherry tomato with parchment around them, sort of reminds me of a Japanese lantern. They are tart and make a tasty salsa substituted for the tomatoes. They stay green also, although they do yellow a bit sometimes as they over ripen.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 23, 2013)

West... wouldn't the plants explode in flames at 120 c?


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 23, 2013)

It's okay he's growing fireballs...


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> West... wouldn't the plants explode in flames at 120 c?


Did I say centigrade. Obviously I meant farenhight. Four thirty this morning I got up ffs, psycho killa anyone?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 24, 2013)

About 3 more weeks till my pk is done. 

Hey D... is the baby here yet? Not long now.


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2013)

About 5 more weeks until our Pickle is done! Babs is def here, just wrapped up cosy inside Mom DST


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's our nest, developing well...Pics are prints of US sunsets, which also inspired the paiting on the wall.


























And it wouldn't be an update without some greenhouse rooftop pics....





















Our Bird of Paradise that will hopefully be blooming when the Yin arrives!





Late strawberry flower......must have been the warmer days the last week that's caused this....






over and out,

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

room looks sweet man, like the stepped fade in the paint. your lass has a real eye for colour and design.

greenhouse rammo again lol funnily enough i had a round of strawb flowers last week too.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

aye, must be the hot weather late on that's brought em out....I won't be planning any strawberry tarts though, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

lol me either bru, think i had maybe 3 or 4 scrawny ones the whole year lol. was a laugh the other night, my birds talking about sofa's and colours for the new gaff we ain't moving into for near a year it now seems and i'm pricing up greenhouses lmao.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

Nothing like gilrs, lists, and being organised...my wife has a "book of lists" lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2013)

impressive. i admit I am a list fanatic too. my memory is that bad i need several. grow room chore list, house to do list, shit to sort out for the next day, the works lol and then transferring shit to new lists when you don't get it all done. fuck me life was much simpler when i was pished n stoned constantly... stuff got done when it needed to be.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2013)

Anarchy is the only way....


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2013)

Cant go wrong with elephants! I was going to suggest a meal for the ladies, but I think you rather like the roof on the greenhouse.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 25, 2013)

Babes room is too cute. He's gonna be real happy spending time in that place. Plants looking great too. When you expect to take them down?


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 25, 2013)

TOMATILLOS! yeah! look for the smaller variety "Groundcherries" also, delicious.I am locating some now for next harvest.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2013)

More pics form the rooftop.

Fireballs



































Dogs top floor





dog ground floor





dog outdoor










blue pit outdoor










EDDOG outdoor - smells like sour apples...











Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2013)

frost looking better by the day hombre.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 26, 2013)

My oh my those are looking super frosty man! 

Sour apples huh, that sounds pretty tasty!


----------



## ghb (Sep 26, 2013)

lovely stuff dst, i couldn't help but lol @ ice before.

keep keeping it so green, it all looks amazing.
fireballskiss-ass


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2013)

What is the eddog difference? Sour apples, drool.....


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

the eddog came from fem seeds from an Engineers Dream pollentated with dog. It was the Purple Engineers Dream pheno so hoping for some nice colour coming through shortly...but none as of yet


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

This is a good sign, my wife planted these stelitzias a few years back, and it just so happens we have our first flower, just before the Wee Yin arrives! How amazing. I am so happy right now






Peace and beautiful flowers to all.
DST


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

And yup, I need to wash my greenhouse glass. lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2013)

My greenhouse is a winter home for spiders lol, oh and a few empty pots. Damn you UK haha. Oh yeah thats what i was gonna ask, whats the genetics of the fireball. I missed that one i think?


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Pie


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2013)

Cheers D, I'm none the wiser but thanks anyway lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

I think Cherry Pie was one of those strains involved in al the girls scout cookies hype...I might be wrong though. lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2013)

Well that makes things clear. 

that's a true blessing with the flowers. Its just meant to be eh? Life is fun sometimes.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 27, 2013)

I've read the same thing....cherry pie alone sounds great to me, so fireballs is probably uber dank! Nice bop, D! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2013)

I am growing two phenotype a of gsc and I have cherry pie. Real gsc is cherry pie x Durban poison x og kush x GDP. I think most the new seed companies are just making gsc as cherry pie x Durban poison


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2013)

cheers Papa, glad someone around here knows what they are talking about, lol. The hole GSC thing I decided to body swerve


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2013)

The problem with that whole thing is Kenny Powers aka "pieguy420" is a liar, a thief, and an in general shit talker. He claims to have "created" girl scout cookies and cherry pie with his "secret" selections. Word of mouth says that he stole it and what he thought were the parents from another grower that was holding out on the parents and mix. Something like what happened to Adam Dunn with bubblegum. I'm just repeating what I have heard and my general first impression of "pieguy420". Supposedly there is no cherry pie in GSC, but they share the F1 Durban dad. 
Supposedly Cherry Pie = Grandaddy Purp x F1 Durban (that is Durban x F1) F1 being an unknown) then supposedly the Girl Scout Cookies are = Triangle Kush x F1 Durban
Fire Alien Kush is from OG Raskal (fire OG x (Las Vegas Purple Kush x (Chem D x Alien Technologies)))


----------



## papapayne (Sep 27, 2013)

DST said:


> cheers Papa, glad someone around here knows what they are talking about, lol. The hole GSC thing I decided to body swerve


Yea I generally don't like to get the "strains of the month" as they usually don't live up to their hype. But everyone always wants to smoke cookies, and everyone always is posting adds on CL and budtrader that they are looking for real cookie clones. 95% of the people selling clones it seems like out here in cali always will say that they have GSC, Cherry pie, and blue dream. It just sucks because theres at least a 1000 different versions of GSC floating around just in my area lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

Too much drama for me to handle. I'll stick with BB, G, and cof... and a lil whodizzle too.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2013)

Speaking of bb...

Thought you'd enjoy this d.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 27, 2013)

Id love to get my hands on some REAL durban poison. It sounds like that is the real winner if it has helped make so many winners. I still need to try some Cherry pie and GSC, unfortunately i dont get out much hah


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a really nice DP cut when I lived in Denver, not sure how authentic is was, but def some of my fav smoke iv ever come across. The nugs were greasy with resin.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Sep 27, 2013)

Ya finding some nice Durban poison to learn to breed with is my main goal for my growing future. I will be trying to make a few seeds this winter when i shut down my main grow tent


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2013)

I had some Durban from the Grand Junction area about 20 something years ago that the was the best tasting herb I ever had. I've always wished I could get my hands on that.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 27, 2013)

I grew some Durban Magic from seeds of Africa. Racy pure sativa gets my heart going.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2013)

Grew some Mozambique Poison but it was male so I crossed it with everything. The Mulanje MozPoz Bubblegum (MuMoBG) is so different looking than anything I have grown before.

The Malawi makes your heart thump like that too 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey DST - Here is an updated melon shot:











Mulanje 2 tip:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice melons you got there Mo I use to date a girl whose surname was Melon. I actually lived with her while I was at Uni for the first few years. Her dad owned a veg shop at the time and I couldn't believe he hadn't used his name as part of the shop....some people can't see a great opportunity when its slap bang in front of their face, lol.

All this talk of Durban Poison, reminds me I need to give my friend in South Africa a little dig as she was supposed to get some beans for me from a contact in Transkei area.....she takes a bit of encouragement to do anything that girl, lol.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Mohican those are some amazing looking African crosses, I'm going to be doing some crosses like that next outdoor season. What other African hybrids have you made?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Mulanje x MozPoz




Mulanje Bubblegum x MozPoz (MuMoBG)







Malawi Freebie x MozPoz










Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is the Malawi x MozPoz (MalMo) from a cutting I stuck straight in the dirt outside (it is the skinny one):





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 28, 2013)

"Melons Melones" Did lil miss melons have nice melons? Not the most important thing on the list but if everything else checks out okay perfect melons just makes it that much nicer  I like melons.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks like fine sativa right there mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Don! It was my first try with African strains and I think it was pretty cool. Those pictures are from December last year. You can see they were just starting to get some character  

If we had had one of those freak winters like the year before where it is hot and dry through Christmas I think they would have been spectacular!

The MuMoBG is going to finish earlier this year because I performed some light deprivation in July and it hasn't revegged like the Mulanje.

Pictures from today soon!


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Apparently it is not a melon!








Looks like butternut squash 



Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried zucchini this year, and only got flowers  I think the cucumbers choked 'em out lol ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

I love zucchini! We grew it one year and made stir fry almost every day with it! At the end of the season I was clearing out my garden and I found a zucchini the size of a baby. The web said it would be bad but the web was wrong. Made slices as big as a hamburger patty and fried them with Yoshida's sauce. Tasted amazing


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

Hold on, am I on the rooftop or in Cali? lol....best get some pics up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2013)

You can batter and fry the flowers apparently...


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2013)

you can batter and fry justa bout anything round here lol, pizza slices, mars bars, twix you name it lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

Strelitzia















small bubbles





greenhouse ladies
































Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2013)

nice frost man. and the birds look a treat too


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Everything is blooming nicely! The birdies are awesome I got some around here. 

You having bubble problems bro?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2013)

problem is there's a water pump in the water, not an air pump, lol.....so bubbles are just being created by the water moving at the moment. need to actually pick up an air pump..somethings happening though, will tide me over until I get a chance to pick up an air pump.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 3, 2013)

Are you brewing or what?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2013)

ja hoor.......


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 4, 2013)

Google translate is telling something about a whore? haha, rightyO!


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

ja hoor = yes  hoor is used like one of those words I mentioned on Hydra's thread, which is really just a colloquialism in Dutch, and more common in the "Amsterdamse spreek taal."


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 5, 2013)

colloquialism, now thats a fun word  
I found some fire baalz beans in the fridges yesterday............... didnt even know lol.
to



Hope your having a fun weekend D  any fun plans?


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2013)

Pretty straight forward weekend to be honest. Been sleeping like shite of late, as has the good lady. She's finding it harder to sleep all night now, and the Pickle Yin just seems to like disco dancing at night too! She was complaining yesterday that none of her clothes fitted her (her preggers clothes that is), and this was because he'd moved overnight and was in a funny angle so was sticking out like a sticky out thing...shame for the poor girl. He seems to have moved back again so no need to buy a whole new wardrobe of clothes for the last few weeks.

Had to remove a few moldy buds from the outdoors. Got the dehumidifier in there and added an extra fan, even when it got drier yesterday out air was still sitting at 83% RH in the Dam. Gonna be a real chore to get these finished without loosing loads. grrrr.

Okay, well off for a wakey bakey and a read of my latest Scottish crime novel...Inspector Logan McRae is hunting down the kiddy fiddlers! lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2013)

Fire>>>>
[youtube]suCrd6JJFBQ[/youtube]
more Fire>>>>>>





yet more Fire-balls>>>>>>

























































DOGS!!!!!!>>>









beneden>>>





boven>>>>





Fire, mmmn, yesh>>







basil pips, and planted pips





dolce rosse clone for next year





the greenhouse>>>





































puppies>>






PRODUCT WARNING: ALL FIRE WAS MADE PURELY WITH WATER - no bottled blondes around er, a-ight....just Soul Fire....>>>>
[youtube]5yfiWshh9qA[/youtube]

Peace, Fire and Water to everyone.

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2013)

That fire looks well, alright. Wouldnt mind a play with her trichromes lol, know what im sayin eh, eh!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2013)

sweetness in all forms,i like the way you put that post together....very nice.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 6, 2013)

Our little one just started sleeping well through the night. Only 2 wake ups between 9:30 and 5:30. And she's just 8 weeks old. Just think D, you might get a good night sleep in about 11 weeks or so.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking forward to it Jig

So here's the little project I started on yesterday...about 50% through so far. I have run out of black and white paper and I am a bit miffed about buying another roll, the shop only sells 30metres worth. Anyway, I'll see what I can do. Bascially putting together 2 areas, the vertical that you see here, and on top of that there will be another veg area lined with T8's. I'll also have a space up there for the clones as well. Then it'll get finished off with another door to close the whole thing off. Anyway, pics from yesterday.....

Carrying on with the Elly theme, the wife painted some cartoon nelly's on our wee mans lampshade in his room.





frame





roof





was making some dog fems the other day and managed to completely snap the top of the plant...fuk wit, no beans from this cola then





cover, need to get more velcro





will eventually get some shelving in there, probably just run with a stadium set up in the interim















And that's that so far......

Peace, DST


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you tried these?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 8, 2013)

I have, works great except Id use additional tape to hold it on better.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 8, 2013)

I need to get me some of those. Are they strong enough to hold under vacuum? Do they have their own glue or adhesive or do you just duct tape or what? I have found once I turn a exhaust fan duct tape lets go fairly quickly and wont hold my veg area sealed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Wtf am I seeing here man. Is that new room in the stinky room or in the house? The radiator makes me think yes. Does the missus know haha


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

I was caught off gaurd as well. I'm sure that's the stinky room... but who knew it had a radiator in it. Odd no? Was that designed to be the maids living quarters lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2013)

Radiator, double vert shelf veg/bloom and boiler?! I bet you can still fit 5 stoners in it


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

You forgot the whole house ventilation system.  hahaha... cozy little spot eh.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

Colo, they look sweet, any links to a site that ships or are this side of the channel though? I can't even imagine where I would go to pick one of those up (store here are not like the US).

This is just something in the stink room I have been planning for a bit, will hopefully make life easier with an extra 2m square or so, plus the vertical spots I can create. Can't really do much in the greenhouse over winter which helps over summer for vegging.

If I can't get the drill bit out my drill the build may be delayed, ffs. The chuk seems to slip when I turn it and the internal motor seems to move as well.....(it's not even my drill, but I have had it for about 8 years now, lol).

Peace,

DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 8, 2013)

One zipper and one chuck in the post pronto! Give a shout.


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2013)

wife reckons we can get something like it quite easily....mmmmn, fingers crossed.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TARP-ZIP-UP-ZIPPER-DOOR-GROW-TENT-DOORWAY-ZIP-UP-/250870814711
Like whodat says I would use a little gorilla tape to really stick it down, they resist being pulled apart by an 8" hydrofarm (720 cfm).


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

cheer bru, gonna hunt around in the haberdashery stores around town me thinks....then maybe go the t'internet route.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2013)

I would think they would be in a do-it-yourself hardware store (Obi?), I believe they came out as a remodeling supplies first.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Well if you google "greenhouse zipper" something very similar comes up,,, and I know yall like your greenhouses in the netherlands! so you should be able to find one locally.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 9, 2013)

DST said:


> cheer bru, gonna hunt around in the haberdashery stores around town me thinks....then maybe go the t'internet route.


Fux that...you want one, email me and it's done. I can ship it tomorrow if you like. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah fuk that!  Gotta have your daily doses of fuckit


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

AM tellin ya guys, the DIY stores here sell the basic, for example, I have been to several diy stores, different chains, large and small, and they all sell the same buckets, wtf is that all about...and noe that fit my bubble bags too great either
I went into the habedashery department in a large store today and they didn't even have zippers, too fukkin funny, am I in a 3rd world country....lol. Anyway, fux it I got me some velcro in the end, has done me just fine on my other door for the last 5 years....(I shoud really renew it, lol) Velcro = &#8364;5.00

And very much appreciated SupaM, a very kind offer (stores it safely in his memory banks for later, hehe!)

Shit pic coming up.....


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

1 euro a year,,,, too expensive for my taste.


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2013)

shittydrunkenbubbles





Mold, grrrrrrr..
[youtube]fxCUyy_aVzA[/youtube]
















Peace, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 9, 2013)

I missed the "mold grrr" bit... was wondering why you were sacrificing buds to the compost gods. Sucks. They look so pretty.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

Yea mold sucks  I had to chop some jack herrer and humboldt that looked fire due to massive mold. One of my friends begged me to let him have it lol. Tried telling him not to smoke mold, but smoke mold he did lol. Crazy fucker. 

Anyways, pack a bowl up my friend, and soon the composting colas will be forgotten.

-papa


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2013)

If ya change your mind I would send you some also, mayhap trade for some pips.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny enough I'm playing with velcro today, made a sweet stash spot under my car 


Dont tell anyone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

haHAHAHAHA priceless ^^^  

and ingenious.


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

cheers Colo, you guys are too kind!

Suns out again this morning after sever rain yesterday. Went to the DIY store with my drill, the guy tried to help me get the drill bit out but it's jammed good and proper. 2 days of wd40 and consistently trying to move it and nadda. The guy reckoned the bit was jammed and then began to explain how everything back there worked, I wasn't really listening at that point so can't go into much detail about what he said, but I ended up deciding to drop 50 on a new bosch drill. It would have cost me 20 to post the drill to Bosch, then 25 charge for their investigation, and that before they even charge to send it back and repair it. By all accounts if the repair is 60% of the cost they will not even repair it......anyhoo, shelves are up in the utility room after much swearing and growling at screws and raw plugs

Todays job is to go to the DIY store and buy 40 feet of timber and cycle home with it should be fun me thinks.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2013)

40ft?! has it finally come to building an ark?!?


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2013)

with the downpour we just had, might be a good idea

funny how a 1.2 metre long frame that is only going to be 55cm high actually uses around 6m+. I just thought I'd convert it into feet to make the task seem more impressive, lol.....going to be more like 13-14m's worth of 2x4...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you make it back from your cycle OK?

I drove 2 hours to get 30 lucite sheets for $200. Would be $2,000 for new.

Want to build a sunroom for the north garden and put up some nice looking panels in the corner of the GH. Some sheets are tinted.


Here is the Mulanje x Butternut:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Mo!!! WOW, loving the MulangeButternut, looks a bit lile the infamous butter leaning pheno

And yup, made it back safely with only a few odd stares. It's not that bad it's only about 3.5km cycle round trip. And I found that the straps from my old veg tents worked perfectly, just tied them round all the planks of wood, couple of bits of heavy string around the edges, over the shoulder with the strap and off we go...rucksack on back for the other bits and bobs....just had to be careful when I was overtaking people so as not to smash em up with the 3foot of wood that was sticking out behind me, mwahahaha.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2013)

Better that than the 3-feet of wood out front.

What!?
Who said that!?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

funnily enough there was an equal amount out front Doobs, but I could see that so less likely to swipe old Grannies off their feet.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2013)

People must've thought you were going all Don Quixote on them.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2013)

You happen to name your bicycle "Rocinante"?


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Actually, my bike is called...."where the fuk did I leave it!", which is generally what is going through my mind when I am looking for where I locked it up among the many other bikes......






https://www.nationalebeeldbank.nl/zoek?t=fietsenstalling


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a crazy number of bike's!
Sometimes I can barely find the car, and even have to hit the button on the key fob to make it chirp to help locate it.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Having a late 80's early 90's throwback morning over here.....
[youtube]6jQ_bOP0HfY[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like construction work will be delayed today since it's pissing it doon here, and the room I am constructing in is not big enough to the the actual constructing in....if yas know what I mean. In the mean time, more tunes....
[youtube]3Y8w2W1uy2A[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

[youtube]5ADoBW0c-18[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

pretty flowers





dog clones










greenhouse





can you spot the spider thread? it's not mite btw, but everyday I walk into the greenhouse this spider has built a new web right in the path I walk in, lol...web in hair everymorning, lol.





more form the greenhouse





bloody mites still hanging around....





eddog getting proper frosty










we gots rain we have...lots of it





wood/timber, call it what you want...





indoor






























Have a good day!
Peace, DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 11, 2013)

Thought you might get a kick out of the graffiti pics:

*http://news.yahoo.com/photos/graffiti-mecca-in-long-island-city-queens-ny-is-threatened-1381434599-slideshow/*


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2013)

all 3 of those choons take me right bk. Nice one D


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2013)

Techno club music is not what I expected from you DST. Thought it would be more like this:

[video=youtube;gXNhL4J_S00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXNhL4J_S00[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is another one from the KROQ golden era:


[video=youtube;Uab3r3FKaXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uab3r3FKaXY[/video]



Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2013)

Mo, funnily enough Nigel has some close connections with me, lol. And yup, I was Wednesday through to Sunday throwing shapes in the Church of Dance. I also rocked many other types of music, that's just what got me moving and grooving when we went out. And this was early dance music, Techno was a little bit different from this, although I did also get into techno and speedballs for a while 24 hour amphetimine trips, fuk me they were heavy stuff, you were like, "am I ever going to not be out ma noggin"......

this is what I classed as techno back then, we saw this guy live on New Years night in Edinburgh, my oh my, at one point the whole crowd just turned into one bog moving sea for me...woohoo tripazoidish.
[youtube]IG3Ls1mVyKk[/youtube]
boing boing boing boing boing boing, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't know you were such a partyer D. Though it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't they call it Club music? My friend that worked in Amsterdam came back raving about Club music


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2013)

Club, Dance, Acid, House, Trance, (hardcore)Techno, Progressive House, Balearic house, Garage...christ I lost track back then of all the new music styles, lol. I am sure there as just as many today.

So go some more work done on the build. Managed to get the frame built, installed and also some of the t8's (still need another set in there to finish off). Plus I got to choose what sort of light I will put in the space for the mothers. Then just some finishing off to do, along with a space above for additional clones, if required. Also got the seperating door put in as well. It's all a bit ghetto but it will do me A few pics>>>

I had to chop some of the dog outside as it was just getting depressing trying to remove botrytis mold from the buds everyday....still got a bit going but not sure what I'll do with it, probably go into making hash for a possible dog shit hash entry this year in the Cup....





2nd seperating door





veg cab with t8's and on the right space for a light for my mothers.





obviously I will remove all the junk, lol....





It rained for the whole weekend from Saturday through Sunday, nigh on 48 hours non stop pishing it doon, with mare grey nonsense today, ffs, not ideal when you are trying to finish off a plant that you have been growing since April!!!!!!!!! I think this is the last year I will grow outdoors normally. Smaller plants, light deprivation, and autos I think are the way forward for outdoors here. Almost no pont growing monsters that take up until the end of October to finish. MJ doesn't seem to like growing in almost Winter conditions. I've got the heater on 24/7 and the dehumidifier on full blast 24/7...lecky meter is doing overtime trying to calculate the amount used


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2013)

new cab looks great man, ghetto?! nah man just cos you've got gaffer tape seams lol. plenty t8's in there too, your meter will be like a spinning top when you've got the lot going. 

shitter about the weather man, it's set for all week over here so guess you'll have much the same  woop de fuckin doo!

the frost on that indoor pic is crackers. is that the firebaws?


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2013)

I am actually running the same amount of lights that I normally do, just put into better locations. The only extra will be the light I get for the mothers. I have got rid of the dehumidifier inside so that gives me a bit of wattage to play with as well. So hopefully the bill does not increase (too much)

And the indoor pic is the Fireballs. Chopped a tester nug last week, just waiting on it being ready to smoke. When it's dried it reminds of me of Afghani weed I use to get down at my local cofeeshop back in 2000, very tight compact buds. Will get back on the smell when ready.


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello from a sunny Amsterdam Rooftop....





whats left of the dog and blue pit...





eddog at the back



































veg cab















clones under t8s (you can only see the front row here due to the angle.





my mate reckons I shoudl fashion a basket for the wee man when he arrive out of the stump, not sure the wife will agree though, lol.





fireball





not long to go on this run





dog colas





And a happy sunny day to you all.

DST


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

Cannabis patch kid hehe
I'm getting loopy, gotta get some sleep! 
Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 16, 2013)

slaap lekker Mo, welterusten jongen!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 17, 2013)

looks great as always man!! Guten Nacht Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2013)

You sure put that room to work quickly!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 17, 2013)

looking great! one of these days I wanna try a vertical grow


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 17, 2013)

Where u at D? Is the baby here yet?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 17, 2013)

Fire Balls is right! I found some in my bean stash too lol Ima pop that shit  

How did the clove spray do on your mites?


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

I am here Jig! babs is still tucked up inside Momma!

whodat, it seemed to knock them off their stride but never erradicated them...wasnt cheap either, ffs. I have kept them at bay enough though so not too worried for this grow. I emailed you whody, still waiting to hear back from you....hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

what ho D, quick Q, when de pipping the dolce rosso toms do you simply just cut em open and dry them out? i seem to remember you saying something about newspaper being better than kitchen roll to dry on?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what ho D, quick Q, when de pipping the dolce rosso toms do you simply just cut em open and dry them out? i seem to remember you saying something about newspaper being better than kitchen roll to dry on?


 I cut mine in half and scooped out the pips and put them in a glass of water. Leave for about three days but store with a spoon to gentle stir every four/ five hours. After three days a form will have formed. I strained the seeds and dried on kitchen roll. Although newspaper might be better as I had trouble even with nails trying to get get them off


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

TOP TIPS right there, thanks LGP!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

did you not take a clone Don? I can always send another when it comes to the time?

And yes, avoid kitchen roll that has those absorby things as the pips end up being hella stuck to them. I would say a brown paper bag, newspaper, or envelope, anything that doesn't have loads of ply to it (you could use the cheap bible paper toilet roll for example...lol)

And yes, just scooped out the pis, tried to remove as much of the schemy stuff as possible, and then leave to dry.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

scoop out the pis lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2013)

hahahah i'm always scooping pis. just canny help mesel lmao. cheers man. Aye I did take a clone but it was right in flower lol it's got an unripe tom on it. wasn't sure it was going to make it but it's not keeled over yet.


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2013)

our tom plant has all black leafs and about 5 toms still on it one has recently turned red and another is on the turn lol. perpetual toms at da min lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey D, Im gonna place an order today so may as well kill two birds with one fairy eh?


----------



## ghb (Oct 18, 2013)

i hope your are ordering some engineers dream whodat, i think you'd like it!.

tasty in a joint so it is


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

I am actually, been wanting to since I saw D show it in 2011.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

Funny, I was just thinking of starting a run of Engineers Dream, can't wait to try EDDOG, already had a very premature bud and it was definitely passable. I just hpe I can get it finished, 2 weeks left for it!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)

Get my sour cherry, blue pit, engineers dream, and spoon ready!  Thanks for everything. 
FYI, that clove pepper spray I made killed everything (thrips and mites) except for me ladybugs  I was truly amazed at how effective it was... Got an extra gallon in the freezer, but the stuff I left in the pump sprayer for over a week now smells and looks fine... Oh yeah, its pretty cheap too! 
Im glad you were able to knock those suckers back at least though. I think the amount of biodegradable dish soap made a difference too, bout 50ml a gallon.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2013)

Fling me the recipe over whodat my man! (saves me doing a google search for it, lol....

I think trimming will commence on this lot asap but for future ref it would be appreciated.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

DST said:


> Fling me the recipe over whodat my man! (saves me doing a google search for it, lol....
> 
> I think trimming will commence on this lot asap but for future ref it would be appreciated.


I'd like that as well, Whodat. Thanks and ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 19, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The new new pepper spray is even more serious. I noticed more mites than Id like to still living their lovely lives, so the spray game has stepped up.
> 
> Makes 2-gallons
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...




Im thinking you dont need everything I threw in there, but I REALLY wanted them suckers dead.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks, broseph! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Oct 20, 2013)

dang! that doesn't burn the plants????


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2013)

Right, I am going to go for it. I'll mabye add some whole cloves in there a well, perhaps toast them a bit before hand, might be a good excuse to made some Gluhwijn as well, yum yum.....


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2013)

[youtube]s7IYR_rELyE[/youtube]





EDDOG


























slainte,

DST


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

Hahaha 
My bubbles. :-I 


I made fresh bubbles last night and today its a bubblin. 
Is that the ed dog in second to last pic? 


Also, that Gluhwijn sounds crazy, Id try some for sure!

[h=2]SUNDAY, AUGUST 2, 2009[/h][h=3]Glühwein Recipe[/h]


A few of you have asked for my secret Glühwein recipe. Passed down the generations of my family, from mother to daughter...in whispers late at night by the fireplace on the eve of our 18th birthday. It was first learnt from a wandering monk who stopped at the house of my great great great great grandmother in Holland one frosty winters evening as thanks for a place to stay for the night... or perhaps I just made it up as I went along...

Really the beauty of glühwein is that you can tailor it to your own tastes. I like mine to be rich in spices, however if that is not your cup of tea, then just reduce amount of spices you add. Just take this recipe as a base and then go in the direction that best suites your tastes.


*To 4 litres of red wine you need:*


Caster sugar (amount proportional to quality of red wine, the worse the wine the more sugar you need, add it to taste, but start with about 2 cups)
6 - 8 Cinnamon sticks
Whole cloves
2 Oranges
Whole allspice
2 cups of orange juice
If you wish to get your friends and yourself tipsy even more quickly, or just to add a little extra kick, add brandy, sweet sherry or port to the mix. (optional but rather tasty)
*Method:*


Pour the red wine into a large pot and put it on the stove on a very low heat &#8211; you must not let the wine boil or the world could end&#8230; and that is not something you want to risk...
I tend to cut the oranges into slices and then put about 4 cloves into each slice, then put them in with the wine.
Break the cinnamon sticks in half or thirds and put them in with the wine as well as 10 of the whole all spice.
Add in the sherry or port as well as 2 cups of orange juice.
Add in 2 cups of sugar and stir.
Stir on and off for about 30 mins to give the spices time to infuse with the wine and for the magic to occur, then taste it, and add more sugar as needed (possible up to 4 or 5 cups more in the wine is really bad).
Let it cook/infuse/whatever for about 30 mins more (again, not letting it boil).
Drink and be happy 
Sometimes I like to add berries, which soak up the alcohol quite nicely and add to the cuteness of the drink.

Also, in a more glögg-esque version (The Swedish version of glühwein/mulled wine), having this with gingerbread is quite yummy.

I have also tried some consisting of amaretto with white wine instead, and that was also delicious - I'll post this and other variations on the Glühwein theme in the future, so keep an eye out!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh snap son,,, Id also add some orang peel to that spray. The person I learned my original preventative spray from used orangey soap I couldnt find so I just opted for fresh peels. 
Plus you get to eat an orange!


Papapaya, its fine for the plants just keep the lights off (i spray at lights out) and I kept the fans off until they were mostly dry. Check out the link in my sig, there is windburn at the very bottom but the rest of the canopy is dandy.
Also, most importantly those little fuckers are smashed.


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks whodat, I'll get on that for the next round, can't be doing with "spint" again,

And yuppers, that is the EDDOG in the 2nd last pic.....


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 22, 2013)

SUP DST! Hows things!?! plants look great as always!!! 
hope you are well bro!!!!!

Watching the champs league tday??


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2013)

all is good hydra, thanks. hope the studies are going well for you. 
we have cancelled our cable tv as they changed the providers for the voetbal! So we are waiting until the 25th for our new cable to start, then we get our Premier league back, and also wireless tv into the bedroom for the good lady.
slainte.
DST


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2013)

Getting close to the day  Are you getting excited?


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 22, 2013)

I am! 
..


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2013)

we've had cable tv for years so not that excited about it, lmfao.....sorry, couldn't help maself.

Excitment is definitely one word you could use, Mo!! We got the complete works of Pooh Bear delivered today as a present from my Dad! how sweet. We do love Pooh Bear!


Mohican said:


> Getting close to the day  Are you getting excited?


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2013)

we went with Beatrix Potter, buying em one at a time lol. The kids got more books than ive ever owned in my life lol. Fucking great stuff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> psycho


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 23, 2013)

I thought ahead and about 6 years ago I signed up for some stupid offer to get like 30 free kids books. Been moving them around for years... a couple more and they will be usefull. haha Got most the dr. suess books along with some berenstein bears, etc. My mom keeps buying us cat related books... for nighttime story time we have Homer the library cat, and Scrawny Cat. Scrawny cat is quite sad, but has a happy ending.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Poor lil scrawny cat  
Shel Silverstein? I loved me soma dat... Careful, dont want the yin with the same grammar as I... I was more of a picture book kinda kid lmao.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 23, 2013)

is that where your affection for cats came from ?


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Jig is part cat. Have you seen those claws and heard his roar?!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 23, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Jig is part cat. Have you seen those claws and heard his roar?!


What do you mean I'm part cat?
Are you calling meow a pussy?

What, in meow way I talk? What?

"Catty" how? I mean what's "catty" about meow?

Whoa, whoa, whoa, cof. He's a big boy. He knows what he said. 
"Catty" meow?

What?

You mean, let meow understand this 'cause, I don't know, maybe it's meow. 
I'm meow little fucked up maybe. 
But I'm "catty" how? 
I mean, "catty" like a kitten? 
I amuse you?
I make you laugh!? 
I'm hear to fucking amuse you!?
What do you mean "catty"? 
"Catty" how?
How am I "catty"?

No, no, no. How do I meow? 
YOU said. 
YOU said I was "catty".

How am I so "catty"!?
What the _*FUCK*_ is so "_catty_" about meow!?
Tell meow, tell meow what's "catty".

The meowtherfucker!!
I almeowst had him!!
I almeowst had him!!
Ya' stuttering prick, ya'!!

[video=youtube_share;75ifn39Y8V0]http://youtu.be/75ifn39Y8V0[/video]

Meow.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 23, 2013)

Love it


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Jig is part cat. Have you seen those claws and heard his SNORE?!


I like the fact that _Snore_ in Dutch means moustache.....lol. Hitler had a "snorretje" a small moustache.

This is the dumby my mate bought us for the Ickle Yin


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 24, 2013)

That's hilarious!
Later on in life you'll have lots of blackmail photos to leverage against him when he rises up against you.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh, I'll have a treasure trove of stuff to blackmail him with soooo much fun ahead.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Dream Dog




































pollenated fireball






last of the dog outdoors.






dolce rossa clone for mext year.






basil.






Slainte

DST


----------



## 100Lights (Oct 24, 2013)

Healthy little guys, I always enjoy seeing small personal quality garden! Really slick! Good job!


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Many thanks, I always thought a 7 foot plant was a reasonable size, although I never thought it was "little" though.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2013)

Morning, D! ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

I see you looked at all those tiny basil seeds and maybe thought twice then just dumped em in the pot lol

Looking forward to what you do in the greenhouse for the winter.


----------



## mr west (Oct 24, 2013)

As an inexperienced greenhouse owner im ignorant as to what can be done in the winter in it when it gets cold. At the min its housing hydrangeas and spiders lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Well at minus whatever the fuk temps we nomally get over winter, and the massive heating bill it would cost to keep a drafty greenhouse warm, no exciting growing is going to happen. So mine will get cleaned out and store all the pots and such that I use......I did think of piping my exhaust from my indoor room into the greenhouse but I reckon I would probably end up fighting ocndesnation and mold all the time, plus it would be an absolute nightmare to physicall achieve.

And Whodat, I just germed a handfull of basil s33ds from what I harvested. I posted when I germed them a few pages back. Lightly mix on top of the soil, spray with water, then covered with a kitchen towel in a prop....dumped them in the pot, huh, lmfao. oh ye of little faith.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

What if you put a greenhouse in the greenhouse? Double insulated and easy to keep warm?


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Seriously Mo, there would be nothing worth wasting my time on. The sun is just not enough to do anything over winter, most of my plants will just go on my indoor balcony bit that has a skylight above it (where the avocados have been kept now).


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

It's not like you live in the Arctic Circle!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

They can do it:

http://dehortus.nl/en/Palm-Greenhouse


hehe


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

keep going Mo, it ain't happening bru, lol......


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^ That's beautiful. Was such a gas when peeps were skating, what 2 years ago?


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2013)

Indeed, was 2 year back lad. (that's not my pic though).


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2013)

It's still pretty.  I miss it there. Man it's all about to happen huh? What's the entry this round?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

River isn't even frozen - looks like a nice day!

It is now 52 degrees at 2am. That is like California weather 

Low here tonight is expected to be 55.

Slacker!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2013)

Got my BB STICKERS in the box today.....very excited for what follows!  ATB!


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 24, 2013)

....and the weather was good in that picture. Just wait until a storm hits.
Speaking of which, there's a nasty storm headed for England.

from the _Daily Mail_
First the floods... now get ready for the 90mph storm! Weather warnings across UK as MORE rain and gales sweep for half term 



cof


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2013)

Butternut Squash:






Abstract of a lady 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 24, 2013)

Bust a nut squash is more like it, so delicious!... Wait, I shouldnt put "bust a nut" and "delicious" so close together... fuk.

Hey jig I think they are entering the blue pit,,, and dog maybe. not 100% on that though. 

I love that scene, D. Even though Im a deep southerner I have lots of love for the snow,,, I really enjoy taking snowy walks, especially when super stoned or late night drizzy  Hearing it pack beneath my feat, seeing my breath, tingly nose and ears, all that good stuff


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2013)

I remember a magic night in Lakewood Colorado Christmas 1978. The ground was covered with fresh dry powder and the moon was full. 

It was like walking through a silent moonscape on a bright blue day with diamonds sparkling everywhere. It felt warm for some reason


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2013)

That storm is nothing to the ones you guys over pond get . Yet we will be as per usual woefully prepped for it and winter. Baffles me why we have high snowfalls year in year out yet the bigwigs seemingly only buy enough salt to fill the table sellars. Weekend indoors wrapped up on the cards methinks.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow! I just saw the storm report for Ireland and England on the Surfline website. 30 to 40 foot waves!

Batten down the hatches dudes - it is going to be a big one!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2013)

WTF for real? That's serious. Any reef breaks off Ireland? lol

EDIT: HOLY SHIT: SUNDAY - 10/27


Ireland:
*25-30ft*
5-6 times overhead

Scotland:
*29-41ft*

7-10 times overhead

That is beyond insane. Gonna be a Fuck of a storm. Batten down the hatches for sure. Lucky you got UK catching the stuff first. Good luck donny.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2013)

Christmas in Ireland:


http://www.surfline.com/video/featured-clips/xxl-christmas-in-ireland_13333



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning gents! 45 degrees and I still have flowers and fruit on my tomatoes...wow.ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm guessing f not c as 45 c is pretty extreme.

we want pics of the outdoor plants mate? You busy or somethin... Can't update us or nothin???

hehe


----------



## SupaM (Oct 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm guessing f not c as 45 c is pretty extreme.
> 
> we want pics of the outdoor plants mate? You busy or somethin... Can't update us or nothin???
> 
> hehe


I'm in the southeast, Jig. We don't really get winter til mid November lol. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll let y'all know when it gets cold out here.


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2013)

Update on the plant is that it probalby needs some attention and will be ready over the coming days I reckon...should be fun squeezy chopping that down into ye olde agenda.

Sometimes the trams just don't turn up......lol.





And sometimes, you can make hash with frozen buckets and snow.....






peace from happyland...

slainte, DST


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 26, 2013)

Use the yellow snow for that special taste 
So whats those wooden shoes about? You an elf? LOL im cracking myself up. Im so stoned.
Congratz again! Ill hit the sack now.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 26, 2013)

DST said:


> Update on the plant is that it probalby needs some attention and will be ready over the coming days I reckon...should be fun squeezy chopping that down into ye olde agenda.
> 
> Sometimes the trams just don't turn up......lol.
> 
> ...


Living the dreeam....


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2013)

Talking of dreams Hydra, here's the Dream Dog (EDDOG - engineers dream x dog) Looks like it could be chopped, due to storms I doubt it'll be growing much over the next day or so. Not got a lot of time to deal with this at the moment....gonna take a chunk of my time this.


























This is one of the Fireballs I pollenated.





last of the blue pit





last of the dog






Slainte, DST


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 27, 2013)

That s a lot of trimming. Can't say I'm jealous. I will however be jealous if the full jars.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 27, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> That s a lot of trimming. Can't say I'm jealous. I will however be jealous if the full jars.



And the yummy hash


(or erl)


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks like it snowed indoors man! 
Fitting, probably feels like Christmas having received a bit of an early gift ya!
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2013)

spose its too far away to save for don and i to help ya trim.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't want to have a tree fall on your car driving up there!


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2013)

From Schlijper.nl 






I got a mad pic myself but my phone can't download at the moment. When I was out yesterday (had to register the wee one at the City Hall) it is the quietest I have ever seen the bike lanes of Amsterdam...I think I was cycling backwards at one point, lol.

Vid from youtube
[youtube]fRAM7ml2r_E#t=22[/youtube]

Hectic, we even had some trees come down in our park. Couple of deaths in the Dam alone yesterday...bit better today.

Slainte,

DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad your ok D and ur wee fam lol. so shall we get a couple of sail boards instead of bikes lol?


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2013)

At the minute that might be a good idea lad...a lot better today though, but I heard November is going to be fun as well....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

Great video! Love the lego blocks holding the tree up.


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 29, 2013)

All those trees,,, fairly graphic stuff.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2013)

Reminds me of the big storm of 87 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Storm_of_1987


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 29, 2013)

that's what the _Daily Mail_ was saying prior to the storm...as in Friday and Saturday.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi DST - Here is some southern CA sunshine for you!

Avocado in the front yard - 8 feet tall now!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Oct 29, 2013)

Still plugging away down south as well.....purple cherokees cleaned up today. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 29, 2013)

More BB on deck!!! #1- Blue Pit #2- Deep Blue x Engineer's Dream(freebie), and #3- Sour Kush x Cali Orange(freebie). Shit is ON!!! ATB!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for bringing the sunshine to the rooftop. It's obviously worked as the sun is belting down today. Started to chop the Dream Dog last night but was getting interupted by a poor wee man with terrible cramps in his tummy all night. Hopefully get more done today.
Can't believe you guys still have weather to grow outside (soooo jealous!) Avacado is looking grand Mo. And SupaM - we had to buy out first pack of tomatoes the other day what a crock of shit that was, lol....still got loads of tomatoe sauce and chutney left though.
Another day in the nutty lion den lies ahead.
Slainte, DST


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2013)

looks to be a bright cold day oer here. Are u in a nice routine with the lad? I need to make some hash but its getting the time with the energy together lol.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 30, 2013)

Funny you mention seed packs, I picked up the last 50 pack of purple cherokees for next year as well. LOL ATB!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

we are getting there mate. Yesterday he had cramps from tea time until about 1 in the morning...then he done the biggest fart you could imagine a wee thing could do and it was all good, lol. Hopefully get a few mins to finish the greenhouse work. I also need to make hash, bloody no room in the spare freezer for trim now, and more to come ffs. lol. lifes hard eh


----------



## ghb (Oct 30, 2013)

what is it chaka says?, first world problems, lol.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Oct 30, 2013)

(I'm sure everyone has seen this one, but what the hey?)

[video=youtube_share;M3w1_E1V46M]http://youtu.be/M3w1_E1V46M[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

The wee man slept for like nigh on 4 hours tonight, holy fuk I feel like a new man. Just celebrated with a large pipe with some dog and dog scissor hash....He's fed and back asleep, long may this continue.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2013)

Some pics of the Dream Dog (EDDOG) from outdoor. Saw a few mites when trimming (grrr) so I have blobbed vaseline on the end of the branches. I have found in the past that if you have a problem with mites and harvest that they will start migrating up and down the branches looking for a new way to get out and find a live host. They walk straight into the vaseline for some dumb reason and are then trapped....hey presto, mites gone. It's funny as a friend down the other side of Amsterdam got some on his outdoor and was asking me what I thought he should do. Seems the mighty mite is rampant in the Dam. I have also found that if you leave your buds in a dar place and put a single small light source in their (like a small torch), the mites will migrate towards it. You can then trap them with some ingenius method like the vaseline. Anyway, enough talk of spint, here's the pics I just snapped.















Take it easy,
Slainte,
DST


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 30, 2013)

Great idea with the PJ. When I had an infestation near harvest in my old place I noticed that when they were drying, thousands of them collected at the stalks which were now the highest point... Anyway, I immediately took a small propane torch to them lol sizzle sizzle they went but they smelled soo bad. 

DogDream looks great man, cant wait to hear a smoke report.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2013)

i'm off sick a week and life turns upside down! much love to you n the family D my bru. look forward to seeing the wee man in Nov  

nice nuggetry ^^^ and surprisingly simple yet brilliant advice for mites.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 31, 2013)

dang, I will have to try that out. Mites are rampant in cali, don't think I have ever bought clones from any source and them not have mites. They just go banana sandwich in all this cali heat.


----------



## ghb (Oct 31, 2013)

mites are the devils insect ( are they insects or arachnids ?) dipping the clones before putting them in the room is always a good idea
either way i will be glad if i never see them il shits again. been nearly two years for me (knocks on wood).


----------



## SupaM (Nov 1, 2013)

Only had them outside on one tomato. Assaulted them viciously, didn't go near the indoor for two days lol ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

They are everywhere out here but thankfully their season should be coming to an end soon. Never had a problem with them on my toms, it was thrips.... I got something for them next summer,,, spicy toms anyone? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2013)

the dolce rosso i cloned with unripe fruit on has ripened and is sprawling across the veg cab. even the one in the porch is still putting out. deffo a keeper that one.

hows the mini yin?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

he's grand, currently under the hood of the oven hob enjoying the sound of a rather powerful fan on full blast, lol....fukkin sound asleep the little freak! hehe. His Mums in bed for an afternoon nap so trying to eeck him out for a wee bit longer. Poor girl is going through the emotional baby blues from time to time....hormonetastico.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

I think he would actually rather enjoy the stinky room (warm and noisy), although I would be wearing my balls as a bow tie if I took him anyhwere near there not that I would.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 3, 2013)

He'd love it in there. Its like baby heaven all cozy warm humid and loud white noise. The mrs may think different if he ever won't stop crying... Take him in there and hell pass right out.


----------



## mr west (Nov 3, 2013)

that wasa beauty wen hatty was first born. I had a tent in the living room where she pretty much lived the first 6 months of her life and now she sleeps reallly well and through a lot more than ud think lol. My dolce rosso is still in the greenhouse putting out abd the 5 clones are getting massif ffs might have to chop em all up and re clone em lol. We also had a vibrating chair for hat wen she was small which she slept in the forst 4 month or so.


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 3, 2013)

He probably would and as soon as he can motivate and explore he will check it out. I hope you have good locks.


cof


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 3, 2013)

Will tending the plants be part of his chores when growing up?  
It still seems a bit unreal that theres a little D aboot! Awesome man.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2013)

He's got a couple of steps and a sliding door that some adults have problems sliding open, then theres the locks that are at about 4 foot high so I think I got a number of years before that's an issue. He defiintely likes noise though.

And whodat, it sure does seem unreal at times, it's awesome though


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2013)

Very proud of you, and happy for you, D! I have 3 sons, and 2 grans, one of each! Nothing like witnessing your legacy! ATB!


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

Much appreciated SupaM, I sure hope I can be around to see his kids!!! That would be somethng. Let's get him out of nappies first though

Cleaned out a lot of the greenhouse yesterday, the Strelitzias are back inside, the flowering one's Bird was getting a bit moldy-fied. Got the heater on in there to dry out the outdoor that I am making hash with. Ran some ice water hash yesterday from the Dream Dog trim, looking forward to sampling that in the coming weeks.

Nothing in flower at the moment, (although still got 2 small dream dogs to take down - probably more hash - may even reveg one). I got both my cab and the new cab a-la-veg mode at the minute.


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2013)

Nothing in flower???? Thats a new one init?


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2013)

Sure is weird Fred. However I do have this curing at the moment though, along with a bag of Fireballs and Dream Dog






I have just put a few s33ds down, a few (og x ecsd) x Cali Orange, A Dog bean, a few Jake Dreams, a few Dream Dogs, and some Heribei.

Veggin these up, then some of them will go down the road, and the others will stay put.
















Deep Blues





Dog clones










Male Fireball





put the basil in the small cab






Slainte,

DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 4, 2013)

Put the basil in the small cab and spark a bowl up
you put the basil in the small cab and you spark a bowl up 

_I said "Doctor!"



_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2013)

fat bags of fun should keep you going til the next bit eh, then again you smoke like a chimney...


----------



## SupaM (Nov 5, 2013)

Working on my fat bags too!lol Just can't wait till they're fat bags of BB. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm self conscious about my bag size.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2013)

Funnily enough my consumption has reduced dramatically over recent weeks


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 5, 2013)

He'll be a hit-it-n-quit-it fannyboy in no time


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 5, 2013)

DST said:


> Funnily enough my consumption has reduced dramatically over recent weeks


Nothing wrong with keeping a clear-er mind  if I had a kiddo I'm sure my consumption would go way down, for now though I'm toke the sky grey


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 5, 2013)

Smoke it up for us who. I been trying to get a minute to smoke for about 90 minutes. I just need a damn minute.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2013)

It only takes a minute boy, to fall in love, to fall in love. Jig what boy band????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

DoobieBrother said:


> He'll be a hit-it-n-quit-it fannyboy in no time


I'm already there. I got over excited last night knowing I was getting a few sacks in and loaded a bowl to the max. nearly passed out a few minutes later stood doing the dishes. i'm deffo going to need some more practise before the cup.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2013)

Yesh sir you are, my tolerances are still good and strong lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 6, 2013)

i expected nothing less! to be honest i think i'm going to take it easy through the day. we won't have jiggy to hype up the shermans into buying. we should have regular toot lines and a hobo fire if last year was anything to go by lol.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2013)

Its gonna be very different without the jigmaster. Hobo fire sounds tops lol one each lol?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is a cool macro shot from the garden - enjoy:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2013)

Actually, a hobo fire wouldn't be out of place in that warehouse, lol. On the list of things to take - Hip Flask, Kettle, Tea Bags, Milk, plenty biscuits.......oh, and some weed, but no more than 5 grams, lmfao....weed expo, fukkin joke.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2013)

I know - right!? I would love to be able to walk in to a show and open a pound bag of some dank and just get the whole place buzzed


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that a new rule? How do they get away with the giant joint and the leaf blower?


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

That has always been the rule in Amsterdam (5 gram personal purchase allowance) - although no one says you cannot walk into 20 shops and buy 5 grams, but if you got stopped with it then trouble, although the courts will not touch any case that involves anything under an oz. A blind eye has always been turned at the Expo's but 2 yearsd ago they used this as a reason to bust the place. They confiscated everyones weed (about 2 oz of mine), and then the following year HT's just said, "no one bring more than 5 grams each", and that rule is being applied quite strictly. We had to top up last year at the booth, although later in the week we only really got customers stoned as appossed to just random people. They sort of applied the rule half way through that you could just offer people joints and bongs, but rather had to invite them into your booth for a smoke as a "friend"...fukkin grey area or what! Our booth also got searched last year. The Leaf Blower was 2 years ago so that will not be making an experience again I wouldn;t have thought....sheesh, sorry for the verbal diahorea!


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2013)

least its not too far to restock when 5g runs out maybe a risky bike ride with 20g to restock the booth lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

More danger of falling off the bike baked out our nut lol.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm still jealous, shit rules or not lol. Have a blast guys! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2013)

Verbal diarrhea huh?! lol
Seems that you answered proper! Gray area indeed! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

all my mates still take the piss that i was trying to hide my face when the tv crew were interviewing...


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

I still guffaw at Jigs interview, he looks so baked and at one point you can actually see the cogs in his head moving, lmfao....Jiggy be representing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

i know man the whole vids a crease, i dunno how you kept it together.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

I figured out what went wrong with the yields. I potted them up before putting them under the hps' s. But because it was late in the outdoor season they had already started to flower so the root expansion was not what I expected it to be, so I ended up with pots that had a ton of room for roots to grow. Ah well some you win, some you get bronze.....the weed is super frikkin tasty though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah man always best to let them have a week in veg after potting to their final tub, well so i found eh. like potting up a supposed root bound plant, to find come breaking the rootball it's used near fuck all of the extra space.


----------



## DST (Nov 7, 2013)

Exactly, not much I could of done side from reveggin them which would have been are right pita.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2013)

aye fook that just fire them into 12/12 n have at it


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll say, I thought what I was saying at the time was pure genius, like gold or something. Watching the video makes me realize how high I was. Kept it together I'd say, but at the end of the day I sure didn't get much across to the viewer. I don't mind if you post it up, I'm not gonna spam your thread with my ugly mug. I almost told the guy he should speak to DST, but I knew where that would go... "nice camera, here mate, have a bong" and that would have been the end of it, haha.

Remember fellas. They gotta sit through the pitch First! lol


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll be there in spirit, sounds like a blast.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll also be bringing 2 poounds of spirit dank and all my spirit bubble,,, lets see them try and stop me!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

We can play weed poker with pounds!


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2013)

so what to do at 2;30 in the morning while waiting for his Yin'ness to wake.....well, get the bubble thats been in the fridge for the last week and have some fun.
dream dog bubble 70mu
after drying>>>





different run, same 70 mu dream dog





lets play





after a few mins between my mitts





a few more minutes





and a few more minutes, soz, working with zero lighting










stamped and ready to sample me thinks





slainte DST


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

That looks so perfect. You must have had some practice. How does it smell?


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 8, 2013)

Ooo la la! Looks great D, I wish we could bubble battle lol I think we both lose, two whities found on the floor drueling all over. Ok it bubble time!

i need a WD stamp


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

How do you keep it from sticking to your hands?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2013)

yeah i'm curious bout that too. fine chunk of hash though fella. how'd that hit your noggin ?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2013)

Smells so creamy, thick heavy spice, you can really tell the difference between the worked and un-worked in the taste department. I just use surgical gloves, the heat still gets through from your hands and funnily enough when you start it's not sooo sticky, just the more you work it the more tacky it gets, but when you get a bit that sticks you just need to work it a bit faster and the hash sticks back to itself again. So If I have a bit stuck I work it into a sausage shape and roll really quick and hey presto, it unsticks itself. You could also roll it in between some cellophane or in a bag, or for the traditional method where you also get to smoke some of your own skin - eu natural method and without anything. But hey, the Nepolese been doing that for years and I think they knwo a few more things about working with shish than us, lol.
As far as the hit, the Dream Dog is a nice smoke for me, quite heady, not too much of a couch locker. But the hash knocked me for six this morning after my night shift. Head splastered to the pillow stoned, real heavy deep sleep. I likey!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Smells so creamy, thick heavy spice, you can really tell the difference between the worked and un-worked in the taste department. I just use surgical gloves, the heat still gets through from your hands and funnily enough when you start it's not sooo sticky, just the more you work it the more tacky it gets, but when you get a bit that sticks you just need to work it a bit faster and the hash sticks back to itself again. So If I have a bit stuck I work it into a sausage shape and roll really quick and hey presto, it unsticks itself. You could also roll it in between some cellophane or in a bag, or for the traditional method where you also get to smoke some of your own skin - eu natural method and without anything. But hey, the Nepolese been doing that for years and I think they knwo a few more things about working with shish than us, lol.
> As far as the hit, the Dream Dog is a nice smoke for me, quite heady, not too much of a couch locker. But the hash knocked me for six this morning after my night shift. Head splastered to the pillow stoned, real heavy deep sleep. I likey!!!



Im glad you mentioned the flavor after pressing, I was thinking the same thing. 
I just took my first run 73u and put it into some cellophane twisting it into a ball tightly, then rubbing it quickly on my jeans heating it up all around, it worked awesome... except when I was taking it out of the cellophane it popped right out bouncing off of my knee into a fresh batch of tea  lol I took it out rinsed it with clean water ASAP! It doesn't seem to have effected it at all  considering oil and agua dont mix right  I gotta laugh at it. 
Your stuff looks really dark, like black, I do think I remember hearing that was a good sign of quality somewhere.

"roll it into a sausage" when will I grow up that cracked me up ha.


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2013)

I have often just left a cellophane bag wrapped up with hash in my pocket. ..bit slower but saves you some hassle. Whodat, I can only imagine the expletives that came from you when the hash popped out


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 9, 2013)

Only one fuck was said, maybe two. The fast rubbing was more for the heat I could see it change color very quickly, getting darker seeing those trichs melt together, this was from that brown sugar looking stuff. 
Not a hassle to me  I had a grin on my face watching the color change and feeling it get soft. Its hard as a mofo now though, I guarantee I can throw this through a window, unsure wether thats a good or bad thing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2013)

WHOHASH! nice work fellas. i'm hitting hash this mornin too.


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2013)

I got enough trim for a smallish run but no ice or motivation lol, just wait till the weed runs out lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 10, 2013)

lol I forgot motivation was an ingredient. G came around my journal posting hash pictures, the very next day I was making some lol thats where my motivation came from.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Nov 10, 2013)

nice lookin hash ball DST! wish i had better runs of bubble. Have yet to make good bubble, so i just stick with dry ice hash, not fancy but it does the trick!

Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2013)

Some random pics from the garden:



























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for adding some colour to the rooftop, Mo. No growing is happening on this rooftop now I am afraid....just things going moldy in the cold and wet


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2013)

i cant believe he is still growing under the sun, no roof on the greenhouse yet?.

has anybody ever told you mo you have the work rate of a stoner!, nice squash though.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2013)

The screenhouse is for keeping the animals out. No food growing in there yet so I am still okay.

Harvested the avocados today:





The squash is getting picked next:






This is next:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure why I wasnt over sooner, but sometimes I am oblivious.
Ill be looking through the pages though.


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2013)

You got until April/May time next year to catch up, bru see you then and wrap up warm the rooftop gets cold and lonely over the winter time


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2013)

DST said:


> You got until April/May time next year to catch up, bru see you then and wrap up warm the rooftop gets cold and lonely over the winter time


Thats what I was thinking after reading about cold wet and mold on the rooftop lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have a bunch of reading to do on here myself.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2013)

I still love that picture of your wife out on the rooftop all bundled up 

Do you put up a Christmas tree in Holland?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

Mo, we don't actually put a traditional Xmas tree up. I don't see the need to chop a tree down for Xmas (plenty other tree chopping is normally happening) We actually put decorations on our Weeping Fig and the presents sit under that, lol....we stopped at a flower stall yesterday which is where you normally get your Xmas tree and they were 65 euro a tree! That's 2 crates of beers ffs.


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

not to mention the mess they make when they dry out and drop needles in your carpet.

the whole christmas thing pisses me off, if i ever have a family we will not be celebrating christmas.

for anybody who has never tried it, go somewhere tropical for christmas, go a week before and come back in the new year, it's like the whole thing never happened!.

ever done a crimbo in SA dst?


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2013)

Not yet lad, would love to (we normally go in the New Year time). Will probably do one soon now that we have the wee yin. We just put in his passport application yesterday so it's on! Maybe next year when he's a bit more clued about what Xmas is


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> not to mention the mess they make when they dry out and drop needles in your carpet.
> 
> the whole christmas thing pisses me off, if i ever have a family we will not be celebrating christmas.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that...me and my ole lady have been going to the beach christmas week and it's the Sh!t! ATB!


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

where you at? if i went to the beach i would expect to be sick the next day!.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 13, 2013)

The South baby! First year we went it was in 60's-70's all week. ATB!


----------



## ghb (Dec 13, 2013)

aah winter sun really is a thing of beauty but it is usually accompanied by biting winds and a drippy nose lol.

i plan on moving to a warmer climate in the coming years, shorts 365 is what i want.


----------



## HydroGp (Dec 13, 2013)

That means a good chance of bikinis too. Nice.
When someone hands me a couple million i will buy a house at Puerto Rico, Gran Canaria. Cant wait.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 13, 2013)

puerto rico was cool but i like st thomas it was the first place i ever smoked weedplus i was good frends with a detective named Dowie from there


----------



## papapayne (Dec 15, 2013)

just stoppin in real quick to say hows it goin! Hopefully all is well!

stay free stay high,


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> aah winter sun really is a thing of beauty but it is usually accompanied by biting winds and a drippy nose lol.
> 
> i plan on moving to a warmer climate in the coming years, shorts 365 is what i want.


Its cold here, but that doesnt stop me from wearing shorts everyday!
Its not COLD here, but it is colder than spring (Northern California)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

I were shorts about 360 days a year. Always a couple long pant days In there. In shorts right now


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2013)

My legs aint seen daylight since July ffs, extra socks soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

That sucks I hate the cold the field in Germany was miserable in the winter. Well I am of to bed later


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2013)

laters dr, its not even light here at 7.46am


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2013)

UK winters are something else, you got what 5 hours light in a day. Fucking depressing is right, unless you like the dark. Summer is lush though with near 20 hours of sun.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

20 hours of sun, what part of the Uk you normally visit Jig? lol.....2 minutes of sun in the UK and everyone is stipping down to their bra's and y-fronts....


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2013)

London mate, I bring the sun with me remember? All I remember from my long visit there over the summer was the damn sun blaring in my face at like 5am... and not like it's getting light outside... it's up and shining bright.

Practically got a sunburn one day in the midlands it was so bright.

I've heard people talk about how it rains in the UK. I'm still not sure I believe it.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

sunburn, lmfao...Jiggy, you get sunburnt if you stand infront of a 23w cfl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

where is this mythical land of which you speak jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 17, 2013)

Surely not the north don.



DST said:


> sunburn, lmfao...Jiggy, you get sunburnt if you stand infront of a 23w cfl


I gotta turn down the brightness on the laptop so I don't have to wear sunblock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2013)

ironically it's beaming today. still bloody cold though...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2013)

... fluorescent tan covers my hide....

(_I need to do a bass cover of this in 2014_)

[video=youtube_share;-igLMzgd-4M]http://youtu.be/-igLMzgd-4M[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 17, 2013)

This was the view out the livingroom window at 4pm

(_was even more foggy early in the day. Had about 100ft (30m) visibility most of the day until late afternoon_)


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2013)

Pea Soup is what we call it


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2013)

Man, I loves me some Primus. That was nice for breakfast doobiebrother! Now I just need a can of pork soda and go check out Wynona's big brown beaver! 

puff, puff, pass.... 
[video=youtube_share;953PkxFNiko]http://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko[/video]
call me Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie, that's long for mud or so I'm told......


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 17, 2013)

doobie that is funny it was bad foggy here today. jig dont fill bad my wife is like that. her faimly goes back to dst's home. i have the native blood so you can not burn me. i have only pilled once in my life.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is an update from the SoCal garden:

Strawberries:







Seeded Clones getting color:






Mulanje Monster:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2013)

So whats the difference between hash made with sensimilia and stuff made with seeded weed?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

that guy from norcal said he considered hash made from seeded weed to be like charras, but the more I think about that the more it doesn't seem right. To me, charras is the hand made hash you get that is then later processed further.........

one way to find out, make your own


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2013)

charras is when they walk through the fields in india. It's all seeded, so that's probably why it reminds that guy of it. I didn't know about it being processed further, as I understand it they just walk with their hands out rubbing the leaves gathering finger hash till it's their whole hand and the hash balls are like apples. At least that's what my mate in india said. Had pics and everything.


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2013)

well i never get enough trim of the same plant to make hash thats worth comparing, itd take me years.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2013)

IF you get a chance to read the Great Book of Hashish, then it explains it in there. It wasn't India that this process was from, it was from Nepal. They do something with the charras which is then made into larger blocks for exporting, while the templeballs stay in country, kind of like the kief and OO kief that the Moroccan farmers get, double O never leaves Morocco. I believe if my memory serves me right that the charrras are put into plastic bags, left to sit in the sun (which the writer of the book was shocked about). But I guess it's similar to decarbing. It's then broken up and put into the pressing machine.....fuk knows, but I was just always impressed that if a bit of hash went moldy they threw it away and made more...there was enough growing wild to do that! what a joy.



jigfresh said:


> charras is when they walk through the fields in india. It's all seeded, so that's probably why it reminds that guy of it. I didn't know about it being processed further, as I understand it they just walk with their hands out rubbing the leaves gathering finger hash till it's their whole hand and the hash balls are like apples. At least that's what my mate in india said. Had pics and everything.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2013)

Got any pics of the Dam dressed up for Xmas?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2013)

i'll get some for ya Mo.....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 19, 2013)

Sky is finally getting some character here:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 19, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> charras is when they walk through the fields in india. It's all seeded, so that's probably why it reminds that guy of it. I didn't know about it being processed further, as I understand it they just walk with their hands out rubbing the leaves gathering finger hash till it's their whole hand and the hash balls are like apples. At least that's what my mate in india said. Had pics and everything.


that is hand rubbed hash my old ass books have it in them you fold the leaves up around the buds and rub while the plants are growing. 


> *well i never get enough trim of the same plant to make hash thats worth comparing, itd take me years*


 i hear you i might of an out door run but i want to run as much seed as possible for now . i need to find my elite cuts.



> *IF you get a chance to read the Great Book of Hashish, then it explains it in there. It wasn't India that this process was from, it was from Nepal. They do something with the charras which is then made into larger blocks for exporting, while the templeballs stay in country, kind of like the kief and OO kief that the Moroccan farmers get, double O never leaves Morocco. I believe if my memory serves me right that the charrras are put into plastic bags, left to sit in the sun (which the writer of the book was shocked about). But I guess it's similar to decarbing. It's then broken up and put into the pressing machine.....fuk knows, but I was just always impressed that if a bit of hash went moldy they threw it away and made more...there was enough growing wild to do that! what a joy.*


 i will have to check that out, and get those xmas pics up.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 2, 2014)

Whats up D? Did I accidentally un-sub or what?! 

Hope all is well mang


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2014)

i don't know if you unsubbed, lol. not much goes on in these parts during winter lad so you aint missed didley squat


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jan 3, 2014)

Just guys teasing him with pics from their sunny outdoor gardens in January 
But, Spring is just around the corner 
Like my mom might say: "It's already January so it doesn't count, and February is a short month, then March is about as good as April so, really, it's only about a month away from Spring. And then it's Summer."


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2014)

Bad thing is we aint had a winter yet and if i remember right we had snow in march last year lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 3, 2014)

mr west said:


> Bad thing is we aint had a winter yet and if i remember right we had snow in march last year lol.


she looks like she's arriving now.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> she looks like she's arriving now.
> 
> 
> cof


yes it just may. i wish i could throw a few 2-3 footers in my yard i could have a harvest before spring


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

Rooftop is back open for beeswax....

Tulips making a show, surprised they managed to get through the jungle of weeds....










Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

The Boys in the Greenhouse:





They are all Jakes Dreams except one, which is a Dream Dog. Not sure how this is a male as it was a fem pollenation. Only thing else I pollenated was the Fireball with regular pollen so I can only assume this is an Engineers Dream crossed with some rogue Fireball pollen....it's definitely a straight up male.





And two that I favour from the Jake Dream males.





Think it's possibly a tad cold for them...





Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! You have been busy!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2014)

What list of exotic veggies you going for this year Mo? Gonna stick mainly to tomatoes (still using the tomato sauce I made from last years harvest - dinner last night was meatballs and tomato sauce...yum yum)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2014)

almost time for greenhouse envy again. try not to near kill yourself this year Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2014)

@Don - I need to get a crew together so I can be the foreman!

@DST - I picked up some ED from Jigs the week before the LA Cup. That will be my new vegetable!


Here are my girls this morning:





Tangerine tree thinks spring has arrived:





Mulanje 2 is revegging:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2014)

damn fine D and Mo will take some pics of my stuff in the yard. lost some of my tropical flowers in the ice we had


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

Nooo! I am sorry for your tropical loss Dr! My Plumeria is very happy with the dry heat this winter. I am just waiting for the unexpected frost to come and wipe out all of these citrus blooms.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea the ice got some of the citrus down here. boss had one killed and one got bit back


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

It is going to be a dry hot summer here this year if the jet stream does not move over. The water police will be showing up at my door!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

can you collect rain like me and who do i know some places it is illegal?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2014)

That is one of my future projects. Hook up rain barrels to my downspouts. Our rainwater tests at pH 5.7. From the spout it is 8.0.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 14, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is one of my future projects. Hook up rain barrels to my downspouts. Our rainwater tests at pH 5.7. From the spout it is 8.0.


I bought a couple a few years back, and will finally hook them up this spring after we paint the house....have to replace the gutters first lol ATB!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 19, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> can you collect rain like me and who do i know some places it is illegal?


haha, you act like it rains here. So dry its insane.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2014)

Great to see the GH back up and running 
i tested some rain water last night, came out to 6.7ph and 5ppm.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 20, 2014)

hell it is raining right now we get rain out of the gulf plus the normal rain that moves across the country.


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2014)

now now, let's not have a rain contest, you know who will win that one


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 21, 2014)

mr west and don have been researching how to build an ark.


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2014)

And now that Mr west has his 2 little ones he ready to.go 2by2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

right on d no contest well i dont know who gets more the uk or you D?


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2014)

It's funny when Dutch people ask where I am from and I tell.them the Motherland (Scotland, haha), and they always comment about how much it rains there, and I just look at them now and just give them the biggest wtf face ever....then explain to them that it rains just as much here as it does there...bloody Northern Europe is for Culture, not weather, simple fact.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 21, 2014)

i bet i could give you a run for your money, but hell if it rains 2/3 of the year what is a day or two difference


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2014)

i want the mutha fooking likes! BACK like like like


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

DST said:


> now now, let's not have a rain contest, you know who will win that one


Hate to say it but looks like nola gets double the rainfall of Amsterdam, pushing 60+ inches a year average.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

My home town back in Alaska gets 62.5" a year on average (Juneau, AK).

Only get 36" of rain and 4" of snow a year here in Salem, so it's like a desert here (not even close)


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll add, not to BRAG or anything, that my birth city (Ketchikan, Alaska) gets a mere 154" of rain a year on average (record was 190.5" in 1917, and was 164" the year I was born).
Just sayin'...


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2014)

Rain trumped...booo, lol


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey, now, I ran away from the rain like a wet chicken!
When the wife told me she wanted to move to Oregon, I pictured a place wetter than where we came from. Thankfully I was wrong (she already knew).

I like the rain. 
So long as there are some sunny days between.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2014)

I like rain as well........when it's somewhere else


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

We get around 8" a year where I'm from.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 22, 2014)

8" a year would be rougher.
Never knowing when rationing is going to kick in year to year, as well as the cost of water month to month.
But you get gorgeous days that make it worth it all.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been overridden with guilt for using water since I can remember. It's fucked up. Millions and millions of people shouldn't be living here.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

It doesn't help when people decide to grow things like rice in the desert,,,, really who the hell thought that up?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> It doesn't help when people decide to grow things like rice in the desert,,,, really who the hell thought that up?


that is what Iota, La is for dumb asses


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2014)

How can we pump all of that east coast snow water to CA?!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

It's so dry where I am I can smell rain in a hundred mile radius lol


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

I love the smell of rain, and rain... Its been nothing but rain on this thread for days now  

[video=youtube;K2ihL_FrFPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ihL_FrFPs[/video]


----------



## tyke1973 (Feb 23, 2014)

looking good,sometimes don't ya just wish we could have a summer with sun.
nice looking plants though


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Beats Red Rain any day.
Sure makes for a great song, though. 

[video=youtube_share;FkLTwX0duY4]http://youtu.be/FkLTwX0duY4[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Might as well spam with a moist musical theme:

[youtube]tWLw7nozO_U[/youtube]

Or how about something whimsically dark:

[youtube]f2x6uVLludE[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

its raining in LA again  [video=youtube;Gu2pVPWGYMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

It's raining again:

[video=youtube_share;YZUE4_PtOk0]http://youtu.be/YZUE4_PtOk0[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;OT1HCQcSHW0]http://youtu.be/OT1HCQcSHW0[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

send one out for jig and the boys [video=youtube;3qVPNONdF58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58[/video]


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

For the glowstick & pacifier crowd:

[video=youtube_share;P0MrGswxQ8M]http://youtu.be/P0MrGswxQ8M[/video]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

how about one more [video=youtube;SmM0653YvXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmM0653YvXU[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

One of my favorites - I do love the Blind Melon song too:

[video=youtube_share;0aOJGJD-SQc]http://youtu.be/0aOJGJD-SQc[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

blind melon was great is a sham all the great musicians drugs have kill to young.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

lil wizzy and fat joe
[video=youtube;Z3dPNAFgOSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3dPNAFgOSE[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is Ringo on Conan talking about the beat on Rain - among other things:

[video=youtube_share;98_gMcma9hY]http://youtu.be/98_gMcma9hY[/video]


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

loved this had me rolling first time i watched this movie
[video=youtube;2g_xaVNY9P4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g_xaVNY9P4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 23, 2014)

is anyone else having problems getting into the club 600 site?


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

yea cof no one can we where talking about it in my thread. check it out got some proper pics up 
View attachment 3004157


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't been able to get much of anywhere on RIU for a couple of hours now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 23, 2014)

600 is all i am having trouble with


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 23, 2014)

Doc: go to your General Settings, and reduce your displayed post count to "Forum Defaults" (10 posts per page) and you should be able to get into the 600 again.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, I feel like I am missing out.....
[youtube]pro8N847PWM[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

Good morning from the Rooftop.





Cleaned out the greenhouse, reconditioned my buckets, removed stumps - Dream Dog stump.





Culling of males, all very sticky...





Roots from some of the culled males










Tulips bobbing along





Strelitzia/Bird of Paradise - still blooming















Oleanders - they'll bloom when it's warmer





Slainte, have a nice week,
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

IT LIVES!!!!!!!!! what's the choices for outdoor this year any plans yet?


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

I was pondering auto's, but then after hearing more about them being fairly mid range in the power department at best, I think I will try and cobble together some sort of light deprivation system in the greenhouse. That being said I have no clue what I will grow, but I aim for them not to be triffidesque.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

lol i somehow doubt unless you scrog they will be triffids regardless!


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 24, 2014)

Had to google that triffi thing -
Hope they dont turn out 23yo Queer Kiwi girl blogger!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2014)

^^^ am i missing something ^^^


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2014)

tickety-boo


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2014)

hydro google day of the triffids thatll make more sense lol


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2014)

i think hydro put a copy edit past in the wrong post, lol...


----------



## HydroGp (Feb 25, 2014)

Nah i did not! 
I google'd :

"triffidesque"
And google started talking about a 23yo queer kiwi girl blogger!  haha​




But im with ya know! Thx west  I only saw killer tomatoes


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2014)

Aaah, as clear as an unmuddied lake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

classic film and book. so few original ideas around these days.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2014)

DST said:


> Good morning from the Rooftop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too nice not to bump  Hey D did you see that canna juicing vid I posted a few days ago in the 600? All those culled males would make some fantastic ultra healthy juice! But then I guess your compost wouldnt have any ultra healthy snacks.
Hey looks like that stump swallowed the twist ties you left on there 




DST said:


> I was pondering auto's, but then after hearing more about them being fairly mid range in the power department at best, I think I will try and cobble together some sort of light deprivation system in the greenhouse. That being said I have no clue what I will grow, but I aim for them not to be triffidesque.


Sounds cool, would be a hassle having to be around at the right time everyday twice a day, but you could get 2-3 harvests out that thing maybe 
That means no vacation unless you got a trusted garden hand around.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 25, 2014)

The tulips around here are already in full bloom. It's lovely.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 25, 2014)

Still need to get my tulips potted.....ah...spring awaits....ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 25, 2014)

spring is here i am putting clones out next week


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I have a pretty much regular routine what with the wee man on board now. So being home everynight is pretty much a sure thing at the moment. Way I see it as long as I am there when the "sun" needs to be turned off, as soon as it gets dark I can open them up again which will save me having to get up in the morning to do it then.


whodatnation said:


> Too nice not to bump  Hey D did you see that canna juicing vid I posted a few days ago in the 600? All those culled males would make some fantastic ultra healthy juice! But then I guess your compost wouldnt have any ultra healthy snacks.
> Hey looks like that stump swallowed the twist ties you left on there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

those Strelitzia/Bird of Paradise are so pretty. they take much looking after?


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

The good lady planted them. From what I remember they took ages to germinate, we had them a number of years before this one started flowering. And out of the x amount she planted, it's the only one that's flowered. They get pretty big as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

lol i see. still i guess it flowered/fruited before the avocado's


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2014)

hahaha, aye I'll be compost for the avocados before they start fruiting


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 26, 2014)

ooo gardens r so much fun! i got all kindsa things growing around me loadsa flowers... strawberryplants&onions&carrot&morecarrots&lettuce&treesofallkinds....
good stuff! >>>>>>>>>>>> Let's Garden!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2014)

it's funny i was telling a taxi driver the very story of the avacado's man and he missed the turn for my work and had to loop back over the tyne bridge. he was bang into leeks and showing them lol. 

coincidence in 3's tens machine, rick simpson oil and now avacado's i'm sure there's a message in there somewhere.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe mix RSO with pureed avo's for some ganjamole?
Just fishing...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice Doobs!

OK - Here is some garden pron:


Sangria tree:




Lemon:




Butter Lettuce:




Lavender:




Blueberries:




Tangerine:







Strawberry:





Peach Tree:





Onions:





Grapes:





Avocados:





Stray tomato:





Roses:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 26, 2014)

DST said:


> The good lady planted them. From what I remember they took ages to germinate, we had them a number of years before this one started flowering. And out of the x amount she planted, it's the only one that's flowered. They get pretty big as well.


and they do best when root bound. most plants from seed or pseutobulb take years to flower.

^^^^^nice mo i will have to get some garden pics this weekend ^^^^^


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2014)

Very true Dr. but strange how the one in the biggest pot flowered. I had some great flowers from my Mothering Tongue plant as it got rootbound. Never done it since though, but it was potted up a few years back.


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

Couple of pics from today...not much going on, still bloody freezing here as well.
dolce rosso tomato clone from last season. made it through even with mite attack





and next to it's sister clone that is still in water and has survived since last year, lol....needs to be potted sooner rather than later...and of course the obligatory cloggs





Tulpen/Tulips





Blue Pit reveg





Jake Dream Dads, and Dream Dog? dad.





Peace and happy gardening.
DST


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks great D! Hope it starts warming up for you soon!

The Mulanje dropped an unknown seed and I found it growing under some leaves. I built a little barrier around it and I am calling it the love child. Got a pic today at sunset:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

Kind of like an Oscar binbag type plant, a nice surprise. Fingers crossed it provides you with something good!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2014)

It has a pink center which I only saw on the Ace of Spades plants. Two AOS dads were flowering when the Mulanje started to flower. I am very excited to see what happens. Probably a boy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

aye it's about time i popped some dolce seeds. see if i get lucky


----------



## SupaM (Mar 5, 2014)

Wish me the same luck...I'm start some of these Purple Cherokee seeds as well. ATB!


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 5, 2014)

hey thats MY watering can!!!!
and so that makes that plant mine!!!
Post it express!
thanxxx wateringcanowner xxmissxx


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh, I thought when I surreptisiously borrowed it that, you would pick it up?? non?? And if you want to come around and play with either of the boys then just let me know.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

Spring is here....I think.
Our Blueberry (that has probably only made us about 2 dozen muffins in it's whole life) is starting to bud. I thought it may had died over winter but apparently it's a hardy mofo, allbeit not a large producer










Sat leaning Male - Jakes Dream





Fireball Male





I am sucha clutz. This is the hermed JD that I cut and hung to dry outside, I was checking it out and only dropped it in some soil, lol....covered in crap it it now...ah well





Tulips





And that's it for about now. I was sure I ad some pics of my tom clones but maybe that was in another dream I had.
Peace, slainte mhath
DST


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking good with the legit but oooh that male though


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Ilyaas

I thought both the males were hansdome fella's, so no sad faces around here.....and you need Males to breed with.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

hahah i do that regular d, end up shaking the hell out of a branch to get the coco grains off lol.

thank god spring has sprung! you checked in yet?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

That Jake's Dream male looks special


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 13, 2014)

... so are you friends with Soma?


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2014)

ARRRGGGHHH, had to bin all the tom cuts i had been wintering in the living room window cuz of damn sm cant even bring myself to say it. Gona be keeeping a hawks eye on the girls upstairs. Just typing about it is making me itch ffs. That one sunny day last week we think cuz we had the door open a bit they got in. The jade tree seems unaffected thankfully. Just what we need this spring ffs.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

Not yet, Don got my speedos ready though

Fingers crossed for the sm Fred (sssshhhh, naughty word). I could probably get another cut sorted in a few weeks lad??? let me know, or I'll send some tom beans across.

And xxMissxx, nah, I keep myself to myself in Am-dam. A few guys I know hang out at Soma's place, but as my Step Dad always said to me, Fly with the Crows, Get shot with the Crows....and in the Dam it's not as friendly as people think.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2014)

AAAAAGGGHHHHHHH f*ck man nightmare. take a cut and treat it and isolate it. failing that i've some pips i may have managed to keep viable!?!?


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 13, 2014)

DST said:


> Not yet, Don got my speedos ready though
> 
> Fingers crossed for the sm Fred (sssshhhh, naughty word). I could probably get another cut sorted in a few weeks lad??? let me know, or I'll send some tom beans across.
> 
> And xxMissxx, nah, I keep myself to myself in Am-dam. A few guys I know hang out at Soma's place, but as my Step Dad always said to me, Fly with the Crows, Get shot with the Crows....and in the Dam it's not as friendly as people think.


LOL Amsterdam is the friendliest city I ever lived in... I arrived just in time... around 1998 just before they starting sticking their heads up their bums and complaining an changing everything... an Soma is cool his daughter is one of my best friends... Love Her! thou she crazy! ... funnily enough I don't like any of Somas weed... I find it too harsh too diesely...
I miss amsterdam XXX a lot........ xmissingxamsterdamxmissx


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

Friendly towards growers is what I meant. And when that is the case then I keep my eyes peeled for wrong-uns, too much to loose. I arrived in 2k, was a lot different then for sure. Never heard of coffeeshops being held at gun point back then (including all the guests). I am sure Soma is cool also. I just float around in different circles


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

The rooftop is coming alive again, what a great sight to see 
Sucks about the dam/netherlands going in the wrong direction concerning cannabis, Im sure they are getting outside pressure to "crack down".


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it had a lot to do with NL being put on "the list" of countries where drugs are generally exported from, be it xtc, amph, etc, etc, so they started to get twitchy, those kakker mofo's in their red trousers and brown brouges wouldn't want the outside world thinking bad of them.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2014)

I binned everything plant wise but we do have some beans we harvested in the summer. They was cool aswell the winter cuts had big bunches of toms on em when i binned em, oh well never mind eh lol. Did u get them hot shot strips yet?


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

Not yet lad.
Sun is supposed to be hiding again...so a couple of pics to remind me of the nicer evening sky.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 13, 2014)

Always love the sky pics D. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

I quite like the plane filling the sky with evil mad scientist chemicals that make you drink starfux coffee and obsess over iPhones


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

Lmao I giggled at the idea of posting something like "not gonna say it" and you read my mind. Only a tiny little bitty spot of chem, not like the older pics.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2014)

oh you were in my mind bru, haha.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice pics D..... like, like, like!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

love all the pics D!i found a green house today when i was putting in some cabinets and there is an old one sitting in the back with small trees growing through it i will get a pic tuesday. i asked the lady and she said it is the guy across the gravel drive and he used to grow


> lefties


 in it. i will be having a talk with the guy here soon it is like this maybe 25 by 75 ish and 10 or 12 ft tall


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Farking awesome! Hope the house comes through for you!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

me to it is cheep as hell so i should be able to work something out.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

Slap that on the rooftop!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

If you have the time, hang out there on different days and walk the area. This way you find out whether there are any strange noises or smells or such that you need to be aware of. 

Our first house had some great plusses but the neighbors sucked.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

yea i have met one of the neighbors and i will have live stock so it will smell any way


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

I mean like factory or chemical smells. Might want to rent a Geiger counter and just make sure there are no hot spots. I am looking into buying one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

no my worry will be the way in and out floods so i may get suck at the house at times. it is less than 1/2 a mile to the levy for the Atchafalaya basin and the wilderness refuge. the largest swamp in the country the sat pic is just tree tops it is great


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks amazing! Can you imagine if it was all medicine!

I tried to find a good MJ field pic but found this instead:

http://firstcoincompany.com/cu-ni-golden-plated-coin-cannabis-sativa-2010-famous-plants-series


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 13, 2014)

that is the shit i want one!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 13, 2014)

The strange thing is it's a scented coin lol


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks great Dr. you could fit 2 of my greenhouses in there by the looks of things. Sounds like you may have landed on yer feet with this new gaff bru.



Dr.D81 said:


> love all the pics D!i found a green house today when i was putting in some cabinets and there is an old one sitting in the back with small trees growing through it i will get a pic tuesday. i asked the lady and she said it is the guy across the gravel drive and he used to grow in it. i will be having a talk with the guy here soon it is like this maybe 25 by 75 ish and 10 or 12 ft tall


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2014)

Howdy doo peeps...random pics.
new dog Mom





4 rather stretched Dog clones. Think I am just going to run 4 in my flower cab, I aim to put a few large tubs in the base of the cab for the medium....





hasj bolletje















This little weed is growing out from under my greenhouse Seriously the metal is the door frame, somehow it's got enough light/heat to germ and will be currently feeding no doubt from the quagmire that is underneath the concrete tiles






doei,
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

exquisite shish orb man. that random seedling is funny. i take it you're leaving it be?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2014)

He tried removing it, but it nipped his fingertip when he reached for it.


If you're greenhouse disappears we'll know why:







The orb reminds me of this:






... "Multipass..."


----------



## mr west (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice nice and that. I wonder as the uner greenhouse plant grows will it tip the gh over or make a thin but wide stalk?


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2014)

I was just thinking the day, funny if i couldn't get into the greenhouse door in a few months due to random "weed" plant It's literally right in the middle of the door ffs, otherwise I might have just let it be...probably will leave it for a few weeks just for a giggle.

I wonder if the little thing is as strong as the Hulk? Now there's a name for a strain, or has someone already done it. Hulk Skunk, or Bruce Banner Kush, lol.

So looks like the 600 Club is cattled, can't get into it even through rep system...Mmmmmnnn.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

hahah Dr Banner kush. what's his secret.... he's always mellow. lol.

@Doobie. thanks for reminding me how god damn fine mila jovovich is


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2014)

I almost posted a bunch of pics of her, but didn't want to come off as sexist.
Thank FSM you posted one of her.
She is a lickable little minx.
I mean, likable...


... and lickable...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2014)

Big budda boom! 

Are we green?

D - Snip the seedling and put it in a shotglass in the sun. It will root up. Snapped off my first seedling and stuck it on the sill to die and it became the monster Malawi bushes in the back yard!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2014)

bid badda boom indeed 

nothing sexist in appreciating the other sexes.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 18, 2014)

SUPER green!

Two of my Bleeseberry Kush plants have shown female pre-flowers.
Time to break out the magnifying glass and keep an eye out for males.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

well D looks like i am going to get some greenhouse bows i stopped and talked to the guy. we smoked a doobie and looked at some more he had. i am going back sat when i have more time. That seedling is great man.


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2014)

I was wondering what would happen if I done that...I'll give it a try
cheers bru.


Mohican said:


> Big budda boom!
> 
> Are we green?
> 
> D - Snip the seedling and put it in a shotglass in the sun. It will root up. Snapped off my first seedling and stuck it on the sill to die and it became the monster Malawi bushes in the back yard!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2014)

Few pics from the Damp Rooftop.

Blue Pit reveg coming along nicely.





Fireball Male butching up.





Tulips










Dog clones





Dream Dog Male





Jakes Dream male flower










Miracle weed





Vertical MH dog grow.










Lavander starting to bud





Rosemary flowering





Dolce Rosso tom clones





Suns up, baby's asleep, Dad's changed after being barfed on, Sundays about to start for real

Alvast een prettige dag verder.
DST


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Love your Dam garden! Our second daughter could shoot vomit across the room! First just belched like a truck driver


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

everything spiffing as per! i'm popping my dolce pips today!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Love your Dam garden! Our second daughter could shoot vomit across the room! First just belched like a truck driver


my boy crapped on my mom before he made a week old looking great D


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 23, 2014)

Looking great DST! I can't like this post or rep you..



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DST again.





*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2014)

Dam Garden makes me think of this:

[video=youtube_share;SBQ-vW6rz_Y]http://youtu.be/SBQ-vW6rz_Y[/video]


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^lol^^^^


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I wanna Pear LOOZA 
and I wanna go to Manekin Piss an eat Chips with ORLOGGG 
and I wana go to the tweedekamer n get afghani n then 
I wanna eat slaggroom soosies an then go to that lil place with the ice cream on POOFFETIERS.... mmm with banana slices... yummm.. 
an then I want FISH and CHIPS at ALs Plaice (is it still there?)........ 
and then I wanna go to blue moon coffeeshop n get the best BLUEBERRY ganja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I want FISH and CHIPS at ALs Plaice (is it still there?)........


Afraid not, he made too much money, sold up and the next guy was crap.....


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2014)

Load of random pics from today......
Dream Dog Taken early, bu smells lush










Blue Pit reveg, I Think it's started to flower, lol....ooops.










new Dog mom
*




*
dream dog male, getting its purp on the fans and dangly bits




















Fireball Male, looking robust as usual.










and now for something different...tulip bulbs










possible reveg, lmfao...





and a different kind of Blueberry, the real kind










Azaleas, not sure when they'll start to perk up






Time for bathing the wee Yin in the DST hoose,

tot later jongens,
DST


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2014)

oh i see.....you be just letting all that bubble hash just fall right on them dogs,at an early stage...
looking reall good.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn those are looking beautiful! I can't wait to get my ladies out there in the bright sun. Also can't wait to get the Fireballs going balls to the wall.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

Loving the male pictures! Those are some amazing looking dads!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2014)

Like, like, like.....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2014)

The reveg looks like one of mine hehe





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

haha, it's the Reveg Twins, lol.....just for clarity, I am not reveging that plant I just missed that little popcorn bud and thought it looked kind of humourous....maybe it will grow into a big cola! ahahaha.

And Gen, the nuts are not busting yet, but 2 Dogs are earmarked for a good old shagging soonish (but they are already into flower


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

I was just thinking last night (I am sure I have had this thought before). Do females produce a distinct aroma to let Males know they are budding and ready for a doing? I often see males hanging about, balls dangling in the wind, not opening up too much.....put a female in the mix and it bukkake time all of a sudden. There must be a correlation somewhere me thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

i feel a birds and the bees talk coming on hhaahahaaha


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Bukokkie?





haha


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 26, 2014)

DST said:


> I was just thinking last night (I am sure I have had this thought before). Do females produce a distinct aroma to let Males know they are budding and ready for a doing? I often see males hanging about, balls dangling in the wind, not opening up too much.....put a female in the mix and it bukkake time all of a sudden. There must be a correlation somewhere me thinks.


... hahaha females ganjees wafting their sweet aromas in the dangly males faces.......... LOL..... that does sound about right!!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

GingerBread GangBang? WTF! LMFAO!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2014)

Bwahahaha, wow that all went sideways in a hurry not that I expected different. 
Gingerbread bukake is epic lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2014)

hahahahaaaaha


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 26, 2014)

LMFAO!!! Bukookie!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

magnificently de railed gents


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

gingerbread bukookie...gotta be a new strain name for someone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2014)

no no, D, platinum alien gingerbread bukookie fat mint kush is gonna be the new black buddy.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, just wow...lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2014)

I know! The rooftop was such a serene G-rated respite from the hustle and bustle of the RIU world!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 26, 2014)

Hahaha someone post a plant picture i dont know where i am.
I have to make those Bukookies and see who will go for the all glazed one.. Mom gets first pick 
Edit: Second thought thats to ease. She will just choose the gingerbread man with the biggest dick... Damn this got strangely awkward.. Toke toke ZZZzzz


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2014)

Hydro, report to the therapy room, lol.......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Dr DST needs to administer some medicine - STAT!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I broke your thread!


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2014)

Soooo, we planted some sunflowers the other day and stuck em in the greenhouse, must get the mrs to plant some tomatoes.


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

Aaah, sunflowers, always nice. You gonna try and get some s33ds from them lad?


----------



## mr west (Mar 27, 2014)

yeah I recon thats the plan and having a tall flower or 16 will be cool. Wont keep em in the greenhouse but till the frost stops.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Morning 
Ærter- Pees?

Can you use the sunflower for anything? I mean its not like you can use it in foods?


----------



## DST (Mar 27, 2014)

In Dutch we call em "Eertwen"....eertwen soep being a BIG thing in Dutch cuisine, lol.

And you can use Sunflower seeds in a lot of things, and you can obviously use the oil from seeds as well plus they look really nice!


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 27, 2014)

Eertwen  I might be able to shop in a dutch market.. 
Oh solsikke  Yeah pretty but arent they bees magnet?
I think ill invest in some uv toaster thingie to cover my sun garden this year  Hate those bloodsuckers!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2014)

I used to listen to that Dutch funk group "Eertwen & Fire" all the time in the 70's.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Doobie - doesn't it Eertwen you say things like that?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 27, 2014)

Reminds me of my old Bavarian-Swedish chum: Herr Sven Udüzatt.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 27, 2014)

DST said:


> In Dutch we call em "Eertwen"....eertwen soep being a BIG thing in Dutch cuisine, lol.
> 
> And you can use Sunflower seeds in a lot of things, and you can obviously use the oil from seeds as well plus they look really nice!


yes they are nice to look at and grow fast yep sunflowers for 2014 yes sir good idea mate


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

I will never forget the hills covered with sunflowers in Italy. Bright yellow and contrasting black as far as you can see!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 28, 2014)

my dad would mow mine every time i planted them back when i was younger.


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2014)

hahaha thats strangely funny


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

We have a squirrel in the neighborhood who loves to eat the tops off of my sunflowers. I was angry about this until I started getting multiple heads on the sunflowers. I guess he was topping them for me 




Cheers and TGIF,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Mar 28, 2014)

Might as well join in the fun this summer:

Will be planting four of these Purple Daisy pots on our cats' graves in the back yard













And picked up seeds:

Sunflower, Nasturtium (Alaska variety), Lupine (mixed colors), a pack of wildflower mixture for sunny meadows, and two packs of wildflower mixture for shaded areas







And one of my favorites: Bleeding Heart


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Somebody is going to be busy in the garden this weekend!


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice stuff fellas, need to get my swerve on and get some pretty flowers on the go....tulips have gone boss in the last few days. Pics later if I get time.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2014)

DST said:


> need to get my swerve on


get connected! get connected!!!


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 7, 2014)

WHats up DST how you been man!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 8, 2014)

I only have 12 tomatoes started so far, but 4 are purple cherokee...nice and early this year. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

i only have some herbs and taters right now i need to get some peppers and maters in.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

All of my BestSteak tom clones are going nuts in this heat (90 today) and there are plenty of seedlings popping up everywhere. I started turning the soil in the screenhouse garden but I hit the old sprinkler pipes and remembered I need to remove them and set up the new sprinklers. Always something. I need a couple helpers!

Just when it gets cool enough to work in the garden the mosquitoes come out to eat


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of my first white peach (babcock)



The blossoms were pink!




Also got our first Gardenia:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

one of my roses is budding but not the gardenia yet


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2014)

i want a few fruit trees in my yard.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2014)

me to g mo has me jealous. i miss mine a lot. i pulled up some indian peach threes last weekend i have some more under the tree at my old place. i got 7 this time 3 for me and two each for my boss and coworker


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2014)

Like Like Like!

Hey, the like button is back!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2014)

Annnnnd it's gone again..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahahahahaha! It is a fickle like button!


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

Tulips from the rooftop....going to get my toms planted outside soon then it's ON!  
sheesh, the pic uploader is a right fussy fart innit! some pics it just doesn't seem to like.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 10, 2014)

Saw this, and thought of you guys....My Dream Greenhouse


----------



## DST (Apr 10, 2014)

holy shit, I would expect Mary Poppins and some cartoon birds to fly out that greenhouse door....looks magical.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 10, 2014)

i would give up my left nut to have that for my orchids i am getting this kind from the sheriff's brother





he has one up but he has this kind apart and on the ground he is going to sell me. i have to get legs so i will put it six ft / 2 m at the start of the arch


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 10, 2014)

I love greenhouses...
My parents kept a nice one with all sorts of veggies.
Loved the smells and warmth & humidity, and the quiet.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2014)

That's gonna be SaWeet, Doc! ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

looks like an Uber poly tunnel. I want one!


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2014)

I want the space to put an uber tunnel lol


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Pic uploader bugs seem to have been sorted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

NOOOOICE. 

nice assortment there lad, jasmine smelling nice i bet. my toms are only 2" tall presently lol. think i started a bit later than i shoulda


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

nice plants there D. some killer males you have


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheers Dr.

Our jasmine hasn't started flowering yet, Don the white flowers above are the Oleanders. I panic everytime o go near them as the leaves are poisenous


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

clearly... heed up arse moment. the flowers are clearly from the plant in the first pic. lol i'm so codeine'd up. 

surely only poisonous if you eat em?


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2014)

Not sure, just remember the label saying the leaves are poisonous and to wash hands.

Been dropping a few codeines myself, just seems to bring me out in the sweats though, lol. I think I have managed to convince my Doc by email to give me a prescription for antibiotics which is rare in NL...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

they aren't really helping me tbh they make my blood itch in my ears, or that's as close as i can describe it. script by email is unheard of in uk lad. though i spose it's non addictive stuff antibiotics. owing to my location the quacks rarely give scripts for anything pain killer related. druggies coughing up their methadone outside boots on the reg man.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I get weirded out by most prescription opiates. Oxycontin is the only one where I didn't enter the game of thrones 

When my Grandmother was in the hospital in her 90s she was not doing well. She did not understand where she was and kept asking the same question over and over. I got them to change her meds from natural opiates to synthetic replacements. She responded very well.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome male! You should rent him out for porn. Bet he will make some nasty cum shots ;P


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2014)

one man's poison and all that Mo, i've danced with the tablets too much already.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

dst you will not get a scrip in the us like that ether not even antibiotics. yea you have to eat oleander to get poisoned you should be fine, but i dont grow them because of my kids. It will kill you three people have died since 1985.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I had Belladonna or Deadly Nightshade growing in my yard a couple times. Looks like little tomatoes but the fruit turn black!

Apparently birds and rabbits can eat it no problem (would eating the rabbit kill me?) but people die.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mo you can take nightshade you just have to be careful. it has the same alkaloids as jimson weed, but more consistent.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

I guess women would take a little in the olden days because it gave them big pupils like young pretty girls or Bella Donnas.

Kinda like having fat lips now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

you can make a tea witches drink. had a friend drink some one night in a club in germany, and i had way to many rolls. That was the only time i have blacked out in my life. i had taken about fifteen double stacks that night and i still can not remember most of the day after we left the club. it was like two weeks latter and old boy is like " remember that park" " what park" " the one in Frankfert " " what " "you know the one you where on the ground smelling the flowers " " WHAT! " Yea man you dont remember that"


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2014)

Women put it in their husband's food to kill them. I ripped that shit out!


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

out of focus jizz....

first azalea flower

blueberry

azaleas

lavander

compost pron

gelukkige koningsdag!
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2014)

everything looking spiffing mate. who's the spunk donor? those azaleas are always nice but short lived if i remember rightly. shame


----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2014)

Now thats mykinda porn! Very nice...still battlin' cankerworms here. I'll bury my tomotoes in a week or so. ATB!


----------



## Rawrb (Apr 25, 2014)

lovely looking compost


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah the lovely flowers of spring  looking very pretty there DST.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a little late with this but here is my dream greenhouse (I would have my bed and kitchen in there) 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

Lavender looks very good! What kind is it? I also love your compost - does it contain worms?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for stopping by guys.

My compost does contain some worms, Mo. I find worms at the bottom of my pots from outdoors all the time which I put down to the compost I first made having a shed load of worms in it (picture of me crouching down in the park outside tapping the bloody ground in the rain, lol). Always surprise me to see birds trying to peck into the sides of pots.

I have been turning the compost like crazy, this run I have also been composting a bit of waste paper as well as the usual garden/kitchen/ganja waste, and loads of cut flowers from the florist that we have bought. One thing I have noticed is some of the twigs from the cut flowers have not really cmposted down, and then you get the odd stump from strange bunches made up with this that and the next thing. Hopefully this is not going to mess the ph around too much.

I got some pictures of the greenhouse down at the Rijks museum. I never saw the notice but my mother inlaw said they were growing stuff that was going to be sold in the restaurant in the museum.....I saw one plant that was teeming with aphides, good luck I thought. Will post them when I get round to uploading them from my phone that I managed to drop today and smash the screen. Not nice having shards of glass coming away on your fingers, haha.

Wow, that was a ramble, must be the bubble dabs, Goodnight folks, DST


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I am a little late with this but here is my dream greenhouse (I would have my bed and kitchen in there)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro u can lay all the way back in their


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Lavender looks very good! What kind is it? I also love your compost - does it contain worms?


It's Lavandula stoechas - or "Maseille Lavander".

@Don, it's the Fireballs lad, jizz on it's way via fairy.


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Apr 26, 2014)

Wie Gehts DST! Flowers are looking mighty nice! Ill be headed to Frankfurt for school for a few months next year, ever been? Hope you are doing well man! Be well.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2014)

HÃ¿dra said:


> Wie Gehts DST! Flowers are looking mighty nice! Ill be headed to Frankfurt for school for a few months next year, ever been? Hope you are doing well man! Be well.


Hydra Jongen, het gaat prima dank je wel. Ik heb niet in Frankfurt am Main geweest. Ik denk het is ongeveer 10 uur rijden met auto naar Frankfurt vanaf Amsterdam. Komt je ook naar Amsterdam dan? Wij kunnen een lekker jointje of twee (of DAB!) roken!!! Klinkt goed?


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha sounds nice  jointje gets translated to horny in danish 
We can smoke one or two good looking horny's


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

My new nickname for a joint!

Here are some pics for the rooftop:

Lavender:




Small sprouts growing under the bushes:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2014)

So, smoking a joint might be called: "Getting horned" or "Getting my horn on"


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Honking a horney!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 27, 2014)

Sailing 'round the Horn of Good Toke!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2014)

Tooting your own horn!


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2014)

Me so Hhhhhhhhorney!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 28, 2014)

Haha we should find a date to meet up and get horny all over!
Okay this weird i havent smoked enough


----------



## DoobieBrother (Apr 28, 2014)

Little Jack Horner would be a pinner of JTR!?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2014)

Horn of plenty would be a joint rolled on the Bambu paper that came with the Cheech and Chong album!






Cheers,
Big MoBu


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

no shit you still have the paper, those things are worth some! I've only seen one in real life.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2014)

I found it at a garage sale and I couldn't believe it still had the paper in it!


----------



## DST (May 1, 2014)

azaleas starting to bloom......


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2014)

I love the ultra violet aura they have 


Here are a couple I took for the rooftop:


Gardenia




Babcock White Peach




Lavender

 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

always dead bonnie those azaleas.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2014)

azaleas
blue pit revegged, then went back into flower, had it as a Mum for a bit and it went a bit mad going back into flower, the dog mum I flowered out was also below par, lol. Anyhoo. blah blah...



deep blue nuggetjes



blueberry blossoms 

high chair that i sanded and put a lick of paint on (first coat, 2nd applied tomorrow).

and that's a brief glimpse of the goings on on the rooftop/dakterras.
doei, tot ziens en een vijn avond allemaal!
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

mmmm deep blue. wouldn't mind another run of that.


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2014)

I think i may have a couple of the original f1 deep blues lol,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

fancy parting with a couple?


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2014)

ill see if i can dig some out, see how many i got. I need to spring clean my bean stash lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

hahah cool man, yeah mines got no to the stage where i've categorised it into gifts from folks to new gear and freebies. but i still have to open every box to find what i want lol


----------



## curious old fart (May 4, 2014)

It's like looking at a menu.....you just have to wait 4 months for a taste.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2014)

can you imagine growing everything


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2014)

curious old fart said:


> It's like looking at a menu.....you just have to wait 4 months for a taste.
> 
> 
> cof


my favorite menu on earth


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2014)

That is a shit ton of blueberry blossoms you have there D!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2014)

mr west said:


> I think i may have a couple of the original f1 deep blues lol,


get em frikkin oot noo lad!!!  I even emailed sos to try and get some of our stock back as I am out. I do still have the fem running in the form of some clones just now.


----------



## mr west (May 5, 2014)

Well I found them and there are 13 of em.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2014)

Woooop woop awesome news Fred!


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

Had some hectic weather yesterday for around these parts. Thunder and Lightning, but probably only a slight breeze compared to what the guys over the pond get. Anyway, the azaleas where not damaged too much, lost a fair bit of flowers but there's enough to be going on with. I have a load of different lettuce put down, Field, Red, Iceberg, among others. Also some cauliflower and some new strawberries. 14 of the 14 Fireballs have popped in the wet kitchen towel routine, popped them in soil and although when I took this pic yesterday only 12 where showing, the other 2 are now making an appearance. The Dolce Rosso tomatoes are getting big, time to think about netting and such like. Still not decided on what configuration I will do on that front but it will come eventually. The "thing from under the greenhouse" is still bobbing along, and my revegged Blue Pit clone is also doing it's thing (I took that clone when my reveg plant decide to go back into flower when it was outside before Spring) I think that's about that from the rooftop...










Have a nice and not so wet weekend.
DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

oh, and of course there are the clones for down "button ben" (dogs and deep blues).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2014)

everythings coming along just grand lad. seems like every year the azalea's come out only to get a bashing by the weather.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

we were just saying the exact same thing mate. I actually picked one up and decided to move it to the greenhouse only to find out it was too big to go into the door when i got there, haha.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

you can move it in june that is when to trim them. they flower on the previous years growth i worked as a nursery man for a while.


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

I've generally just removed the old buds Dr., the growth has become pretty uneven so perhaps a good trim will be the ticket.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2014)

That is the ultimate fun she is having there Doc!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

DST said:


> I've generally just removed the old buds Dr., the growth has become pretty uneven so perhaps a good trim will be the ticket.


it will bush out. they get lanky looking if you dont. same with roses but you cut them where the new branch will face out even if you have to take three nodes off.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 10, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That is the ultimate fun she is having there Doc!


you said it Mo


----------



## DST (May 10, 2014)

I feel like doing that too Dr. looks like great fun......nice big puddle, reminds me of: Dr Foster went to Gloucester, in a shower of rain, he stepped in a puddle right up to his middle, and never went there again


----------



## SupaM (May 14, 2014)

Man, I've missed this thread. Evening Gents/All! ATB!


----------



## DST (May 15, 2014)

looks like you'll be having plenty fruits Supa M! I was just thinking about dropping some more of COF's tom beans he sent me again. It was nice having a bit of variety last year.....probably a bit late but I am sure we'll get something. My compost bin is now empty so I can start composting again, seems wrong to be throwing away waste from the kitchen and such like, even though it's rubbish. One mans rubbish is another mans gold I guess


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2014)

DST said:


> looks like you'll be having plenty fruits Supa M! I was just thinking about dropping some more of COF's tom beans he sent me again. It was nice having a bit of variety last year.....probably a bit late but I am sure we'll get something. My compost bin is now empty so I can start composting again, seems wrong to be throwing away waste from the kitchen and such like, even though it's rubbish. One mans rubbish is another mans gold I guess


"black gold that is"


----------



## SupaM (May 16, 2014)

And the Purple Cherokees, Beefsteak, and yellow pear


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

oh to live in a burb where peeps wouldn't just steal your tommies...


----------



## SupaM (May 16, 2014)

Hahaha, yea, no worries......she's quick


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

nice! brindle staffy mix?


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2014)

I have two pests that steal my strawberries, ants and the kid down the street. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2014)

lolz! i'd be out with a super soaker lol


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

I have selected 2 strains from the toms from cof, (based on my spreadsheet from last year, lol), I am going for the number 8's, which are the Celebrity tomatoes, I guess a fairly regular one. Done really well here last year. And the 1/16oz Tomato Beefsteak, Lot 54.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2014)

Are you going to make a cross? hehe


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2014)

DST said:


> I have selected 2 strains from the toms from cof, (based on my spreadsheet from last year, lol), I am going for the number 8's, which are the Celebrity tomatoes, I guess a fairly regular one. Done really well here last year. And the 1/16oz Tomato Beefsteak, Lot 54.


the celebrity is my favorite. i have been told they are hard to grow but i have never had a problem with them. i was going to take cutting from a killer one i had last year, but i didnt get too.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2014)

those are two good varieties. Do you have a Better Boy?.....if not I can send some.


cof


----------



## DST (May 16, 2014)

the celebrity's were decent last year based on the medium pot size they had to grow in.

i do have better boy I think cof, he nips off to double check ........
.......yup, I have some as well. I'll add them to the list as they had a reasonable run as well based on the infamous spreadsheet, which actually only has germination dates and numbers germinated, I totally forgot about it after that, haha,


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2014)

I think you'll like it. full of flavor and taste.


cof


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

Azaleas got mullered in the wind...here's what's left of the blooms


Some soil, soon to be peas I hope!

Under the Greenhouse thing on 4th node now, lol.

Deep Blue, Dog, Blue Pit

It's nuts the pre flowers on the dogs, they are like popcorn buds,

Dolce Rossos going wild, staked them up, and still pondering on the netting...



just got a message to say I can only upload 10 files with a post, so onto the next post.....


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

the last pic on that post is of some Red Pepper seedlings, not a very good germ rate but hey ho, got a few to play with.

right, this is weird, now only 1 pic will upload. Anyway, got my first random weed plant in amongst some lettuce.....


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

ffs, ok, so the other files uploaded but didn't show and now they are in the post.....basically lettuce, cauli's, and more lettuce


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2014)

garden's a GO! your dolce's are right unruly eh. mine from seed seem to be growing soooo sloooowly. 

and lol you've got random sprouting yins all over the shop.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2014)

I am still waiting for that vine to overtake your whole house!


----------



## SupaM (May 17, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice! brindle staffy mix?


Full AmStaff.

First Fruits


----------



## DST (May 17, 2014)

jeezo, first fruits, we are still on flowers over here looks super tasty SupaM. My wee boy loves his strawberry and banana pap in the morning can't wait to feed him some of our own (strawberries that is, unfortunately we are not growing bananas, lol).


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2014)

we started strawbs at the wrong time lol germed em last month instead of at christmas and just planted tiny plants yesterday lmfao. insert pic lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2014)

yeah think i gemred a bit late too, ahhh well think of next year! i put some outside and they grew plenty greenery but very little fruit. hoping they do a lot better this year like.

got the go ahead in the new place for a full size poly tunnel


----------



## DST (May 18, 2014)

I just planted some peas as I mentioned above. Mid May is supposed to be the latest so, I am pushing the boat out a bit but hoping to get at least one dinner out of them, lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2014)

Dst i tried to send you a pm and it would not let me so can you hit me with one? Thanks


----------



## angryblackman (May 18, 2014)

Email to BB is the best way Dr.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2014)

right on i was just going to ask him first


----------



## DST (May 19, 2014)

hey Dr. as ABM said, just email me at BB. I turned off my PM with the last site so I guess it's stayed switched off....too many people pm'ing me about things RIU doesn't like.


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2014)

Cucumbers and Purple Cherokees! Gonna be a great summer! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (May 19, 2014)




----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

Is that tatoes? 
  
Tatoes pees and other eatables 
Im blown away by the fact that you can take an old nasty tatoes and put em in the ground to create new ones


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Hey peeps, thanks for the lovely pics, SupaM yer cherokees are looking lush. And Hydro, your garden looks well loved. And your peas are miles in front of mine, lol! We had summer yesterday and today, supposed to be rain today but it's still warm but threatening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2014)

we've gone to overcast and muggy here. think that was our summer mate.


----------



## DST (May 20, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> we've gone to overcast and muggy here. think that was our summer mate.


aye, summers done and dusted, lol.


----------



## HydroGp (May 20, 2014)

The weather is funky. Nice weather a few days then rain and clouds a few days.. Right now im walking around with no shirt on, awesome. But then thursday the rain comes back again :/ When the rain stops i will plant my veggers out no matter what blizzard will show up


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2014)

Keep meaning to post some garden shots!

Here is the succulent on a pole:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DoobieBrother (May 21, 2014)

Is that like a cactus...



... on a steek?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2014)

mine got stretched, doin' the dope fiend lean! it with yin though! the other one i'm having to pippette feed the leaves overhang the pot lol


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

Not sure what happened, but both my Lavander plants have kicked the bucket...one started just shrivelling up, then the next one followed suit... they done well through the winter from last year and bloomed spot on so fek knows what the story is there. I'll get pics at some point.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2014)

My lavender does that every year! I thought I killed it the first time. Herbs tend to like dry hot climates and dry roots. I just spray the plant and water lightly. Comes back bigger and more spread out each time.


----------



## Thundercat (May 22, 2014)

Its crazy how things like that can happen out of no where.


----------



## colocowboy (May 22, 2014)

Lavender likes to be heavily pruned, like chop back all the bloom shoots once the blossoms fall. It'll bush out better that way and doesn't look so dismal between seasons.


----------



## DST (May 22, 2014)

Hey folks, well lets hope after cutting back it comes back to life. I cut it back last year and it went boss this year....then done it's wee flipsy thing. Funny thing is, my wifes parents who where staying with us before they went down to Italy to hike across Tuscany (they are coming back next week for another week) asked if they could take a cutting of it home with them to South Africa.....ehm, not now you can't


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2014)

It was bonnie like. i reckon it's the seasonal changes we've had, i've had strawbs a couple months back with the super mild spring and then they produce nothing for months. it's like they've gotten used to our 2 week summer.


----------



## SupaM (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2014)

Looks like a salad I had the other night!


----------



## DST (May 27, 2014)

Pics from roof after hectic downpour yesterday, more thunder and lightning today.....
Fireball Male

Dolce Rosso clones....


Beefsteak, Better Boy, Celebrity babas...

The thing from under the Greenhouse...

Basil, already getting it's seed on...

1 of 16 lettuce seeds that actually popped (not a good ratio I know). I think it's Veldsla - field lettuce..

Strawberry mint spreading its dangley bits so hopefully gonna bush out a bit more.

Blue Pit reveg clone from revegged plant 

Some dog clones and some Red Peppers

to be continued.......


----------



## DST (May 27, 2014)

...cont.
Dog and Deep Blue

new basil popping up...

another little surprise....

lettuce....

cauliflower...

the other surprise

more mixed lettuce

Blueberries


Rosemary

and on the next post.....


----------



## DST (May 27, 2014)

the doomed marseille lavander.....

and some other lavander tucked in behind the rosemary....

and that's all folks.
Laters, slainte,
DST


----------



## SupaM (May 27, 2014)

Mornin' D! Lookin' good! ATB!


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2014)

the only thing doing well in our garden is the sunflowers lol. must plant stuff earlier next season lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2014)

aye that lavender is broon breed like D. weird. 

least everything else is looking rosy though. if you want your mint to bush out nip the tops out fella.


----------



## Thundercat (May 27, 2014)

Absolutely lovely DST! I can't wait till I can get this veggy garden here finished.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2014)

Garden looks amazing! The plant in the crack is looking good! Another surprise plant! hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2014)

i bet when they do fly the coup to SA the next owners find a few surprise flowers on the roof terrace lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2014)

Garden pics for the rooftop:

Honeysuckle:




Onions:




Assorted tubs:




Screen Room:







North Garden at dusk:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 29, 2014)

Looks very inviting that pool, Mo so when will the greenhouse be finished?...this year


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

I am planning on a finish date of the 4th of July. The hard parts are done (except for the sliding/rolling door) and I have help


----------



## DST (May 29, 2014)

aaaah, Help, I like it when Help turns up. You going to have a celebration in it/party or something?


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2014)

Gotta get my chickens hatched first. Then I can count them


----------



## SupaM (May 29, 2014)

If all goes well....I'll be gettin a spot of land and will need some greenhouse help from you guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

i love the smell of honeysuckle. I can't wait to get moved to my new place and get the garden cracking. I'm, looking forward to doing the garden more than the house hahah. hows them toms doing D? mine have reached a grand height of about 4" lol  thinking of putting them in the veg cab for a bit but i fear the critters...


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

Funny, my Father in law asked if that was a de-humidifier. "no, it's a mini washing machine" and I left it at that...swiftly moving on, lol. Fireball male.

Basil getting there...

Red Peppers + Beef Steak, Better Boy, and Celebrity toms.

Strawberry Mint

The Dolce Rosso clones, both about 4-5foot tall now, and as wide easily.

strawbbleberries


Lettuces, sla mix


Cailiflowers are loving the new shite weather, lol.

And that's that for the time being. toodle pip.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2014)

that FB male is a looker eh. i'm still hacking away at mine keeping it in stasis. and lol at dehumidifier for the greenhouse, though that's not much of a stretch for the dutch climate i guess.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2014)

i've had my dehumidifier out there a couple of years, imagining that I could fight the outside elements, fuk all good it done really. still got mold on some things, horrible Dutch soggy climate.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2014)

Variety! Insurance against a fickle mother nature! One year was so cold all I got was cabbage!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Roofers Been a minute so a quick update. Already had quite a bit of the various lettuce's, the toms (dolce rosse) are coming on great, as are the younglings of the Beefsteak, Better Boy (lets call em BB toms) and the Celebrity's. Red Peppers I potted up are chugging along. Strawberry mint has gone crazy, and looks like I got seed in it too?!? And the Blue Pit mom reveg is looking cracking as well, absolutely hones of stank. Blueberry's are looking sweet, a lot more than last year, maybe even get 2 batches of blueberry muffins out of them, haha. No flowering from the cauli's yet. The iceberg lettuces have a lot of leaf damage from critters. I am daily removing aphids and it's a constant battle against the ants (I ahve discovered our whole neighbourhood is swarming with ants....so not a lot I can do about them except try and squish em and nuke em a bit to keep them back. The herd the aphids like crazy! Anyway, some pics.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2014)

and a few more pics...."The Thing from under the Greenhouse" is going great guns for just being a weed



and that's that for the noo.....
DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2014)

looking good D my gardens not doin so well but my sun flowers are nice nearly all open now, the lillys have passed now too.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 24, 2014)

You guys inspired me to take some pics of the yard. It is in top shape due to family visiting.



















A flier from the local market:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleaned up real nice and neat MO.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks so much better!
And we're glad there were no more major injuries to get it there.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 24, 2014)

looking good there Mo


----------



## SupaM (Jun 24, 2014)

Love that Peach tree, Mo! My gardens are rockin. ATB!


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice and tidy, Mo. Hope you enjoyed your holiday (you have been on holiday right?).
So do you clear away ganja plants for the relatives? I know in previous years this would have been impossible for you, lol....so maybe you just didn't invite relatives round in those days. 

I have my 15 yr and 12 yr old Nephews coming to stay. Their Mum has told them about things (they already knew about weed anyway) as they are those types of kids who know EVERYTHING! Actually, I have never seen kids with so much, their parents have far too much money. My mate back home was totally shocked the other day when he was at the park with his son, the kid goes, "thats, Jonny he smokes the weed!". My mate said he was gobsmacked. This recently followed on a pr0n incident where one of his sons pals sent an email to the others with a picture of a man doing something on a ladies face....ffs, makes you a bit concerned. I don't think I saw pics like that until I was at least 10, lmfao (I remember we found a stash of pr0n mags in the woods). Amazing what you find in woods eh!> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7564635.stm lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

nice peach Mo! yards coming along man.

kids do know everything these days. I'm sure there's a ratio to it, each generation learn about birds, bees n bongs earlier than the last. I blame social media and the digital age!!! christ makes you feel old haha. been getting some reminders of just how mortal we are of late. not good ones either. 

right i'm off to shout at some kids for kicking a ball somewhere. bringing victor meldew back baby muahahaaa


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks All!
I enjoyed my vacation best I could. Tooth started killing me and I got my dentist to get me in. Needed a root canal! Got some good drugs and slept for a day.

Went up to Griffith Observatory and Hollywood with the clan. Hung out by the pool and sampled a bunch of flowers, hash, and edibles, and used many different pipes and vaping devices. 

It is all a bit of a blur. A good blur 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Jun 27, 2014)

Now, That's my kind of 'sick' day...lol How many years til your peach tree had fruit? ATB!


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2014)

Is anyone else aware of the fact that the amount of ants on this planet equals the body weight of all the human beings on this planet! And fuk me half of the little fuckers have decided to move to my house! Try as I may, powders are nae use whatsoever. And then there's the lovely aphids they heard around your plants (the worse part). 

I harvested my lettuce and probably threw half of it away (although I have also been harvesting small amounts of it as we go along - christ, I think I may be turning rabbit with the amount of leaves I have been munching my way though of late). I don't see how to get rid of the ants as they are all over my neighbourhood.....

Moving on swiftly to the cute little birds that come to my rooftop (the feathered variety I am afraid). Well, they have been having strawberry and blueberry lunches and dinners, along with, I discovered this morning - digging parties in my tulip beds. MOFO's! Oh the joys.....Blueberries have been moved into the greenhouse, and strawberries (I have had around 4 I think, lmfao) still pondering on a plan......

less chit chat, more pics....

puppski>>

Blueberries decanted to greenhouse>>

Deep Blue yin>>

Beefsteak toms>>

mini lettuce, veldsla>>

Basil>>
 B-Boy and Celeb toms>>

Red Peppers>>

Strawberry mint, now gone to see, lovely little delicate flowers>>


to be cont>>


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2014)

"TheThingfromunderthegreenhouse" is going strong, haha. It's been getting munched by all sorts but it chugging away>>

teenagers these days, always just hanging around>>

Lettuce battlefield>>

Strawberries are like the Jungle Brothers...."on the run">>

Cauli's zonder bloemen>>






Ooot,
DST


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

I was thinking about the ant vs. human biomass just two days ago when I posted the pics of the ants feasting on the dead worm.

Great minds stink alike.







And loved the pics


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 29, 2014)

And I have not a fuck of an idea what was going on in that video...
... but I liked it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 29, 2014)

maybe some jam traps might help man. they'll eat anything but find something they're partial too thats too viscous for them to escape! we get them round the front of the house but the powder and removing the foliage they're hiding in usually helps. GL my man.

hows the visit going?


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers for the suggestions. Visits next week lad.
Looks like the vid is done by 3 Dutch rappers, Doobie...never seen them before, but that's not saying much.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh Man, The JBs!!! Takes me back to hot summers in NYC.....and my bother Drew(rip)! Great times those 80's!
In spite of the bugs, the greenhouse is looking good. Second year for my strawberries and no runners yet...fruit, but no runners.... We're enjoying Purple Cherokees, and Cukes, but still waiting on the Better Boys, Pear Toms, and Beefsteaks to Ripen. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2014)

I planted the peach tree last year.

D - Try ant bait. Here we have Grant's for Ants. It is birth control that the ants take back to the queen and it destroys the colony. Works great!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

Grants for ants in yer pants....birth control eh? interesting. I heard they don't like baby powder either.....maybe I should just leave the wee man out there over night, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2014)

lmao i can see the look on your good ladies face at the mere suggestion haha

thing is with those little buggers(ants I mean!) you don't notice them til they're carrying bits of food across your bloody floor


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been fighting some ants in my house, but thankfully not in the garden. I'm thinking being hydro might help that. I did however go down to my veg room last night to find about 9 house flys! I was pissed, and tried to kill them without hitting the plants but sadly they were to fast in such a tight space. So today I'm hanging a whole pack of fly strips .


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck with the fly strips, Thundercat. Over summer we are perpetually annoyed by fruit flies in the house. You cannot have a bit of fruit without one of the fukkers appearing, and then if there's one, there will be a whole posse of em.Like Grannies round a bus!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2014)

Vinegar and soap is a great trap for fruit flies!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2014)

Wild tomato plants popping up everywhere!







Had our first peach yesterday - sooo sweet and peachy!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting, seeing as we use the word Peach to describe something rather good, e.g at the World Cup one might say, "that was a peach of a goal RVP just scored!" What would we say to describe the perfect Peach? I guess Peachy is the word A peachy Peach.........


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

Some pics from today. Cauli's are flowering tomatoes are going boss, although I think I locked out a bit or something with the dole rosses. Beek steak, celebriy, and better boys are all coming along nicely, no fruit yet though. MY red peppers have a couple of flowers showing as well but I forgot to take pics. Here's some pictures
basil>

beefsteak>

Flowered strawberry mint

Dolce rosse



And this is basically whats left of the blueberries after finchy bird got at em.

thingfromunderthegreenhouse

Dog and Fireball male

Dogs for next run, through the glass>>

more>>>


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

Strawberries, some of the runners have rooted as well.


Cauliflowers>>


Thanks and peace out, DST


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2014)

Your gardens are looking good.

The beefsteaks are starting to flower, so fruit is not far behind.

I see the problem with the dolce rosse, but I don't have a solution at this time. Time for some research.
edit
There are three reasons why rust spots occurs in your tomato plants, these are excess of humidity, warmth or moisture that have plagued the plant.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2014)

Well it was over 30c here on a few days in the greenhouse, but I am not sure its that. They got some N and PK added but not what I would class in excessive doses...but stumped. Some of the new flowers have sizzled up, it's been getting mighty warm out there on the roof.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

cracking stuff. this time next year i'll have my own greenhouse to play with. i'm sorely tempted to nick the stuff i've added to my present garden to take with lol.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 8, 2014)

Coming along nicely, D! wish I could post pics here, but I can't w/o being kicked offline, or the thread starts over...wtf?
I have purple C's, Better Boys, patios, and finally Beefsteaks going ape shit! ATB!


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd say go and check out the new riu thread with problems and questions, SupaM but even though it's a sticky, Admin hasn't been on there in an age. I guess they got their first advertising revenues through and thought, who gives a rats arse about userability, and people years of photographs...bunch of absolute "sukkels".


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2014)

And Don, why not take what you have put into the garden.....it's your dude!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2014)

hahah yeah, i'm just keeping the seeds out the Snapdragons/Lupins and stuff but i've got no chance getting the honeysuckle out now. it's blooming this year, smells great, but is intertwined with trellis to the max.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 8, 2014)

take cuttings and root them.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2014)

Plan! Cheers COF


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2014)

That is how I started mine. Had a contract job and the place was covered with honeysuckle. Took a cutting and brought it home. It just keeps getting bigger!

We brought our grapes, roses, lilacs, and calla lilies from the old house.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2014)

I remember moving when we were in Scotland and we took two Apple Trees with us, Massive connifers, and tonnes of strawberries. Those where the best strawbs ever, we got cuttings from my Great Gran in Wales, just delicious, the smell of my Mum making jam is one to remember for sure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2014)

i have similar fond memories man. a huuuuuge big cone shaped bag hanging dripping black currant jelly goodness for hours on end. man some things cannot be machine made.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 10, 2014)

My mom made an awesome strawberry jam, and my best friends mom made a killer rasberry. It was always such a treat .


----------



## Cannabidude (Jul 10, 2014)

Peach huckleberry jam is almost better than hash. Buddies mom makes it, won't give up the recipe.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Jalapeno jam is one of my favorites. Friends mom made it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Old School sun dried flowers:



Time for some dry sifting experimentation 

Here is the TGA Plushberry male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Man, I'm puckered and droolin'.... I love homemade jam, jelly and preserves it's what I was raised on. I never saw a jar of store bought till out on my own. We even had a half acre of concord grapes that made the best juice and jelly.... drooooool....


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2014)

Double drool!


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

Blue Pit>>

Deep Blue>>

Thethingfromunderhtegreenhouse>>>

Dog Mum>>

Mammas and the Papas 




L-R - Fireballs Papa, Deep Blue Mom, Dog Mom>>

It's as warm as Cali here today I think Rain is coming though, back to reality....
Have a great weekend, spare some thoughts to all those families lost,
Peace, DST


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jul 18, 2014)

hey dude loving the garden. sorry i aint bin around in a while as been really busy. just looking at your garden and its looking lush.
thought i would take a few shots of the dolci rossi tomato plants have just started to fruit
 
at the back is a 60 lt flexi tub with 5 plants in it



this pic has three plants in a rectangle pot


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey LGP, well there are more important things in life than RIU

Get some support for the Dolce's, mine are like a 20 year old exodus cheese clone, lol. I think I am ditching mine this year and starting from seed next year as they are pretty weirdy wanderers this season...huge mohoosive toms but only 2 to a set???? instead of the usual 7-8 or so smaller ones. We shall see what they taste like but the beasts are looking a bit shit at the minute, although the fruit is ripening. Just took 4 cauliflowers so having them for dinner this weekend me thinks...cauli with bacon and cheese sauce bake maybe. Good to se eya LGP, give the bairns a hug fae D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2014)

YOur gardens looks spectacular DST and LGP!


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking closely at the Fireball make and I am ashamed to say that I killed one exactly like that one...... I wish I had the means to keep a male around. I love the thing under the greenhouse! It's awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2014)

hahah! it goin be hard getting in and out the door with "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse" I cant wait till she attacks you with her big buds and gets u all sticky icky.hee hee


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2014)

The TFUTG is a very special looking plant! The serrations are so fine!


----------



## SupaM (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely get you a cut of that thing. ATB!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2014)

I was thinking, theTFUTG (lol) has got to be a fairly sturdy wee mofo so might well be wroth taking a snip....I shall do it on my next clone run, maybe top her and have a TwoHeadedTFUTG

Rain has finally stopped.  back to greasey blob time.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jul 22, 2014)

You might have to use a kryptonite razor blade to get something off that one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 24, 2014)

howdy doody big yin! weird how your dolce's have gone to two a spur?! mine from seed this year are just as gangly as last year just about to fruit though this heat's doing them in a bit, i'm watering daily and they're drinking it fast as i put it in practically.

it'd be pretty cool if you could use the TFUTG in a project.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Second harvest from these lettuces>>

Peppers are coming along, some flowers on them so hopefully some fruit>>

Beef steak are going boss>>

Here's the Dolces with elephantitis (vegetation is frazzled and looks like shit)>>


Bawbbleberries>>


And the little fuktard of a Finch, or whatever the bird was, left me enough Blueberries for one sodding batch of cupcakes, ffs they better taste good>>

Have a nice weekend when it comes/Alvast, een prettige weekend nog...

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

Woah those dolce's are mahoosive! You compost tea ing them or something? 

Enjoy the fruits of ya labour. D


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Nah mate, they've just been getting water all the way. I used my composted soil and also the soil from last years toms with some dried additives....t'was me being a turd and adding pk13/14 to one of their waterings that fukked them up, but the fruit was already mahoosive prior to me being a tomato noob and locking them out


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

oh, and I empty my hoover into the top soil and mash that in as well


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

ah now i get it. aye PK'd them up to the hilt eh. you'd not had a drink perchance? that's the kind of thing i do to my porch plants after a drink, thinking aye some pk will do the blooms no end of good. which it did and then promptly burnt them out in a fortnight. flowers looked boss for a couple weeks though but there was ne chance of a second bloom. 

I wonder if the big terracotta tub of poppies i left at the old digs bloomed this year. I should go and nab them. lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

To be fair on my stupidity, although I cannot claim that I was drunk this time, stoned maybe but not drunk, I stay clear of the gardens when riding that wave, my feed to them was honestly not that much. Maybe the bottle needs throwing, I have had it for years and (here goes the blame shifter) the wife was commenting on how the tomatoes didn't look that great, so I thought nooblike and tossed some feed at them. Some N and pk13/14, with about 10mls for 20litre of water....that was obviously enough to hammer them though. I am not sure I'll even get an end of season harvest.....watch this space.

You going to nab the pot as well? or just the poppies?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

10mls for 20L that's barely a 1/4 dose. they should have been totally fine with that. it's 4-5ml per litre for weed. maybe it goes bad but i doubt it dude. maybe the heat idk?!

the pot was about 25L so probably not unless it's brimming lol my pal popped over with a smidgen of some opium the other day off an asian guy he does work for. it was quite nice mixed with a bit gringo. won't be getting into it regular like too moreish


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

Those pots they are in are 70litres.....I still think it was the pk, it happened not long after, I just didn't expect it what with the low dosage. Ah well, lets see how they taste. But there doesn't look like there will be trays and trays of passata in the freezer over winter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

could well have been if the soil was pretty 'hot' to begin with maybe? never know your donald duck we might get an Indian summer...... famous last words. it's actually about holiday temp in the uk right about now, i can;t believe you've got rain. normally we get pretty similar weather.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2014)

I ams till in shorts though, it's still quite warm, just overcast and raining!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2014)

aye, i've not been out of shorts in 2 weeks, even in the rain it's just muggy and humid. i'm not complaining though. it'll be cold n wet soon enough eh.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 25, 2014)

Shit happens, Bro! My first year with p cherokees, I got 4 off two plants lol...couple years later, we cant keep up with them. Looks good! ATB!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2014)

do you think Fatty Boom Sticks is at work on the rooftop.? He just might have planted TTFUTGH and ate your blueberrys too.
mon, I could never grow a garden of scruptous delights like you. i envy your skillz.
mR. trichomes wants to know if the streets of Amsterdam are lined with coffins.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2014)

After yesterdays rain Ambs I wouldn't be surprised to see some coffins floating past, but if it's plane crash victim coffins then they all went to Hilversum I believe. Flags all over (including peoples flat and houses) are flying at half mast.

Fattyboomsticks has been about funnily enough, but I stopped feeding them due to the amount of bird crap we were getting....little Finches are still nipping about. I found about 6 or 7 blueberries still on the bush, although god knows how long they will still be there for.

Here's some of the Dolce Rosso's, I am beginning to wonder if I done a Don G and took a clone and labelled it wrong, lol. Not sure how I would have done that since last year all the Dolces where on the one side of the greehouse and the other varieties on the other side......anyway, quite a mad difference.


As you can see, this is the size of a normal dolce rosso, with my home grown ones at the back.....scratches head in wonderment.


Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL, nope don't look a like to me..and I don't know much about tomato genetics.lol
can u tell by the taste difference a true Dolce Rosso? they all look so delicious I would eat them like an apple!


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

These are super sweet just like the Dolce's, but it's like day and night for looks. You can generally tell the difference. The problem is the dolces have an intense sweetness to them, and I think these have lost that with the size they have grown. They are very fleshy as well so I think will actually make great sauce. The dolces I done last year made amazing tasting sauce, but you needed a shit load to get volume. And yup, eating like apples is the way I do like a bit of salt and pepper though...if my arteries are not being hardened what's the point in eating eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2014)

I concur! like an apple adding salt as you go haha. so they taste like dolce's then yeah? well i spose if it walks like a duck eh!?


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2014)

Aye lad, they do indeed taste like the dolce's, but the taste is changed or seems slightly different because the texture is different (if you undestand what I mean). Soon as you add salt though the sweetness is intensified massively. Maybe it's because they are not so concentrated that they seem slightly different!?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2014)

Some of my "Best Steak" toms from last season also have grown out with that heirloom shape this year. I figured they are based on a hybrid and this is one of the phenos.

I have a bunch of yellow Italian teardrop toms from years ago that still pop up in the garden - sweet as candy! FIxed the back sprinklers and now I have a bunch of wild tom plants popping up with the weeds!




Birthday Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2014)

giant dolce's sound like a winner to me D. mine have got normal sized green fruit on and plenty flowers so hopefully there's going to be a few more weeks of decent sun and i'll get more than a salad out of them lol.

Can't wait to get the move done and get a greenhouse up. though it'll be next year it gets filled sadly.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2014)

a couple of the dolces on the plants are normal size, will be interesting to taste them....I was starting to think I had done a classic move like yerself and mixed the clones up, lmfao....just messin lad

so what you talking about; the greenhouse in Spain?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2014)

oh aye the old 'i've done a Donald' trick eh haha 

and no mate I was meaning my new house, looks like it's on and in the next couple of months to boot, I'm potting everything and flipping now. not that there's anywhere to put it like.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2014)

dog clones, blue pit clones, peppers, greenhouse pic, "thingfromunderthegreenhouse clone" - (repotted as it was coming out the plug), and thing fromunderthegreenhouse in the flesh, not looking too good. First Beef Streak fruit showing, might be a bit late in the season.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2014)

Clones are looking strong and green!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 9, 2014)

Coming along...


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2014)

loving the colour in the toms, SupaM! looking real tasty!


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2014)

well if the weather stays like this for much longer my toms wont finish lmao DOH!!! looking good everyone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Aug 10, 2014)

Trim the tops of your tomato plants, Mr West, should help the lower fruit finish up quicker....according to Mony Don anyway

I pulled "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse" as it had PM, and was very kind enough to pass some of it on to the two Deep Blues I have. I have treated them today (used a Mildew spray from ecostyle, then used teaspoon of h202 in a litre of water)...I need those two plants reasonably healthy as they will be the deep blue fem' surrogates!!!


----------



## SupaM (Aug 10, 2014)

Dizamn! Sorry for that...we all had high hopes for that tfutgh. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2014)

Ah ffs man nightmare! 

Top tip here lads, to hasten up the ripening hang some banana skins near the toms

Monty Don G&T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2014)

Lush looking fruits there supa!


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2014)

so lop the flowers off an hang narrrna skins up? nice one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> grilled doggy


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 10, 2014)

Those are some yummy looking matters there!


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Dizamn! Sorry for that...we all had high hopes for that tfutgh. ATB!


It's clone lives on, SupaM


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

2 main Things, 

1/ I am a total fuckwit sometimes! I think I have killed my Deep Blues

So, the bottle I thought had the ecostyle pm solution (it has "schimmels" written on the bottle in my hand - which means Mold in Dutch). is actually a spray (or I think it is) for getting rid of mold from the bathroom tiles!! Either way the pair of them look fukked and I am not holding out much hope.

2/ There is a bright side to all this...in a way.

I was wondering how the fuk I would get the rather larger Deep Blue into my other cab to flower (images of lopping off main colas) and I was a bit perturbed to be putting them inside when the dreaded PM showed up. So now I have two rather nice clones that I will use for the fems (taken before the pm as well, woohoo), and they won't take up the whole cab which will allow me to do the other things I had in mind. So me being a fuckjobbyhead has actually turned out ok, lmfao.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2014)

lmao the perils of foreign labelling. begs the Q where did you get the bottle? a growshop? I hope not.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2014)

it was just an old spray bottle I used to store what I thought was the pm solution. I haven't used it in over 2 years so might be the age, but probably more to do with my age, lol. So it was in neither an ecostyle, or a mold spray bottle. The Pm solution comes in a concentrate normally which you mix up and then use whatever spray bottle comes to hand......


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2014)

A couple of pics from the very wet and rainy rooftop. It was wake you up in the middle of the night rain.

So in order as far as I can make out.
Strawberry patch - still expanding, and producing strawbs!
Blue Pit Clone
Celebritiy toms
Red Peppers that are still green.
Back up Deep Blue nummer een!
Back up Deep Blue nummer twee!
Furked up Deep Blue branch
Frizzled Deep Blue plant
And some strawbs to end on a happy note.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

crikey aye it hasn't half done a number on that DB. i'm wounded for you, it was a canny size beast.

see the dolce's are still mutant eh!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Aye, the 2 DB's are on the compost now

Dolces are getting scrapped this year and starting from seed next year....I am still not convinced they are the same, lol. Fuk knows, you know how it goes with cuttings. The more I think, the more I am now convinced I took a cutting from one of the lot cof sent me that I grew out last year from seed. Ach, I can hardly remember what I was doing last week let alone at the end of last summer with tom jones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

that all sounds waaay too familiar man lol. mine are just sprawling all over the porch. I wish the size of the things equalled more fruit. I reckon they'd do better scrogged haha


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

True. tomscrog FTW! I reckon if you grew single vines and lopped off all side branching you would get decent fruit. Just need a bit of height to grow em in.

Here's the Blue Pits I moved across town today to Button Ben....on the bike, and the chain came off half way down just to make things a bit more fun! lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2014)

'kin hell, I bet that was a fun time man.

I reckon once i move I'll set the toms up on a trellis outside. next to my hop trellis muahahahahaha


----------



## Maris (Aug 13, 2014)

its seems that before in google


----------



## Fast50 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was geekn on that plant man. Looks like it got hit with bleach. Lol. Sorry to hear..
I cut 110ish 2nd week into flwr down few days ago in order to move. It hurt. But for the good!


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Aye, it was the wifes bike as well so my knees where hitting me chin, lol.....big box on the back and rucksack on my front. Nothing like a few heart palpatations of a morning.

and yup, I think it's a high bleach concentrate that is used for the mold removal over here....most bathrooms in Amsterdam have mold, you just can't escape the spours, they are verywhere. I have used it on my bathroom, I think my spray bottle broke so I moved the contents to another spray bottle, which I then proceeded to spray on the two Deep Blue, lmfao.....
This is what I think was in the bottle>>






DO NOT SPRAY THIS ON YOUR PLANTS


----------



## Fast50 (Aug 13, 2014)

Haha. Wtf. Mold in every bathroom. Thats crazy, or not i guess. But word. Lol. I gota hit up amsterdam sometime and check it out. Prolly for the cup one year.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2014)

Yup, that's what happens when you live under sea level


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2014)

No mold on that plant hehe - sorry


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2014)

I sprayed some worry free i picked up to kill the SM that showed up and it killed one dog s1 and fried the other one i think it will finish though killed it clone too. The rest of the 20 or so strains where fine


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2014)

I love this! A bicycle overpass circle. We need to have bicycle freeways 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 20, 2014)

Even the most inept cyclists can get around NL on a bike.....I love this countries attitude to some things.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2014)

Started my day off with about 5 miles on my bike, then some glass blowing. It's such a great way to great the world !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2014)

LOL.. that's cool Thundercat. lol.. u sound like a new born baby or something. lol... what are you smoking these days> lol...I can tell you are high as a fuckin kite mate. I want some.lol


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2014)

I love cycling stoned through the city, headies pumped up to 10!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 21, 2014)

mine is cream crackered. needs a new seat & for a bike i barely use i'm gonna grab a second hand methinks. 

and aye there's nothing like cycling baked in the very early hours the still of it all is mint


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2014)

Try riding threw the swamp on a boat baked


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL.. that's cool Thundercat. lol.. u sound like a new born baby or something. lol... what are you smoking these days> lol...I can tell you are high as a fuckin kite mate. I want some.lol


Been smoking mostly blue Thai herb, and some afghan dabs this week. All kinds of other dabs at the glass shop . So yeah I was high as a kite like usual. About to have a couple dabs now before I go shopping.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2014)

Went for a bit of a cycle today along one of the major canals the Nieuwe Diep, has a nice little calm cycle path that runs along the canal. Thought about Mo's bridge post so I took a couple of phone pics...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cool dst


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 26, 2014)

That's an awesome bridge! Would be really neat to ride over I think.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks D!
Why can't we do that here?!

Do you have a baby seat for the yin? I rode around with my mom until I could ride my own bike. I had blocks on the pedals so I could reach


----------



## Mohican (Aug 26, 2014)

Nevermind - I just looked at the other pictures  What does he think?


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2014)

He's gone from holding nervously onto the handlebars on my wifes bike, to being quite comfortable just sitting and checking everything out as we ride along on my bike (mountain bike with handle bars that are forward so can't be reached). He blethers away like mad when we are going along, and funnily enough he always seems quite shattered when we have been on a long trip (little brain taking things in at 10 to the dozen). It enables me to get things done reasonably quick if needs be, rather than public transport, buggys, baby bags, etc.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Talk to him and tell him what he is seeing. Those yin brains can absorb quickly! 

The fresh air makes them sleep longer too


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd see about getting one of these:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2014)

Why does Z wigg-out?


----------



## DoobieBrother (Aug 27, 2014)

He only does that when his dog spots a hare. ("Haaaaar...", as The Furniture Guys would say)


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

A couple of pics from the garden:

Macadamia nut tree sprout:




White Ginger:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2014)

Banana:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2014)

And i got you a jungle pic


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2014)

Some pics from a few days ago. The BB and Celeb toms are coming on, I think I have around 3 Beef Steak toms, lol. The Dolce rosso's are pretty much all down barring a few stragglers. The peppers are coming on well, although no sign of redness yet. I sprayed the male Fireball and Female Blue Pit for PM from the now culled "thingfromunderthegreenhouse" (although it has been cloned) As I mentioned in the 600 Club, the Bayer PM spray doesn't half leave some stains/residue on the leaves. Strawberry patch seems to have grown a lot larger over the summer still getting the odd handfull from them. Have a nice weekend. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2014)

lookin Boss man! them bell peppers are huge.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2014)

Stuck some plumeria flowers in a pin frog:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

Not much to update from the last time, I removed the suspected Dolce Rosso twins and have ripped them down. Still got a load of fruit from it so not all lost. I was going to cull the Male Fireballs, and when I came home this afternoon I found it lying, ceramic post smashed on the floor. So it got culled sooner rather than later. I have 2 Deep Blues outside, I may put them back indoors to keep them vegging, not sure. And the Blue Pit I repotted into a 70litre pot, not that it needs it it had become available after the dolce rosso plants had been chopped down And a couple of hash pics to boot. Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice cannolis D! Did you use a bottle full of hot water? I used an iron on the silk setting - way easier


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2014)

We hate irons in our house!! lol. Only thing I iron is a work shirt when a meeting is required and a smell proof bag
Yes, I used a bottle, I like the personal touch you get with it, I use to do it with a rolling pin but the extra heat does seem to help....sometimes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

I have an iron in the garage I use for gluing wood veneer on the edges of walnut plywood. I very rarely iron clothes either. Working at home allows me to look like a homeless man


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

I work in a shop but i still look like i am homeless just ask your boy over here D. I am going to blow his mind when we meet up next. I look way different with no hair. I fucts people up when i do it.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hash looks great man! Why dont you just hash or oil what you have in the back of the frig?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally cleaned up the garden a bit:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is the plumeria cutting finally looking good. I guess they like August 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Wilksey (Sep 3, 2014)

Excellent pics.

Among my favorite gardens on the entire site.

Good vibes to you, your family, and your garden.


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Wilksey.



Dr.D81 said:


> Hash looks great man! Why dont you just hash or oil what you have in the back of the frig?


I will no doubt, it's just the getting round to it


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> View attachment 3245652


A rhino doing a poo? whats that all about then?

Do you know that the way Zulu's tell the difference between rhinos? Well the black rhino always has it's young behind them, while the white rhino always has it's children in front....kind of like the way white people and black people also carry their children. Most African women will carry their children on their backs, while white people have Bjorns and carry them on their front. There is a reason for the rhinos doing what they do, I wonder why people do what they do.......?
Black rhinos live mainly in the brush, tree areas, while white rhinos live in the Veld mainly. So Black rhino has kids behind in case it meets up with any predators while making it's way through the brush, and the white rhino expects to be attacked mainly from behind in the Veld so has it's kids up front. They may be kind of blind, but they are not stupid! Thanks for the post, I enjoyed explaining that.


----------



## DoobieBrother (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it was because you don't like irons in your house?
Username of iron-eyes?
Do you also harbour hatred for wheelchair-bound lawyers from 1950's television?







Or badass Canadian character actors?








Or perhaps you will have no truck with three-masted naval ships?






I dunno.
I am but a stoner...


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2014)

ok, I don't like the verb, "to iron". Everyone happy now!


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

Hehehehehe


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

Wanna git high fool?Gots hash pipe? You in?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2014)

Look at all of that hash! Is your ring made out of hash?

My seeds are ready!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of that hash! Is your ring made out of hash?
> 
> My seeds are ready!
> 
> ...


No tis my Ebony wedding ring


----------



## IRON-EYES (Sep 4, 2014)

DST said:


> ok, I don't like the verb, "to iron". Everyone happy now!


In the American west Ina 1800s to iron was to shoot a man illegally ie unfair fight what we now call ironing they called hot pressing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilove working with ebony. I made my wife and my dugout from ebony and blood wood. Carved a bowle pick from it too. Looks like a snake and the pick is in set and the rattles arethe pick handle. I will see if i can find it and snap a pic


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2014)

That's cool, I love old school sayings and the meaings behind them. I guess I also hate the verb - "hot pressing"

I do love me some hash piperooney though!

Nice one on the seeds Mo. Are they all looking healthy and ripe?

I was out in the greenhouse with my son yesterday, and he was attacked by a Pot Plant, lol. It was needing watered so was fairly light and he pulled it down from the stand it was on, luckily it was only the same size as him He wasn't hurt, just a bit of shock from something falling on him, shame


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2014)

Yins have a ten foot reach! I was a wee climber  Now my daughter is a world class rock climber! 

Does he have a tiny bicycle yet?

I am craving a nice hit of the shish myself. Still abstaining for the job hunt.

The seeds look amazing! I will be posting pics soon.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey d, congrats on the baby boy. Lol, I know I'm late.


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2014)

Cheers T, good to see you around. Whats happening?

A couple pics, the paprikas are turning red, woohoo, got a couple of nice ripe toms from the celebrity, still waiting on better boy and the steaks to ripen. The guastly pm spray seems to have done the business so far on the outdoors, even though it left them looking like shit. They are finally kicking off, and if we continue with the mild one we are having (still rocxking shorts and t's in mid Sept) then things may be looking up (I am of course speaking far too soon)
Blue Pit>>


Paprikas/ Bell Red Peppers


Deep Blue>

Blue Pit>


Slainte, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2014)

send a bit of sun back over this way lad! or the recipe for green tommy chutney haha

lookin good man


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 15, 2014)

fried green tomatoes are wonderful


cof


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey D - what are your thoughts on the Scotland independence vote?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2014)

In theory it would be nice, however, without having all the facts I don't think anyone can really make a valued judgement on if it is a good thing or not. You would need a set of books like the Encyclopedia Brittania to get all info! If I had been of age in the 70's I would have voted for Independance then. The Scots voted in Majority for Independance but the Government in Londond said it was not valid due to the low % turn out.....and so the Revenues from the Oil fields where shared across the UK, distributed from London. I think if Scotland had got it then, it would have been a different story for the Scots over the last few decades.
.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you think it will pass this time?


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2014)

If enough pissed off young people vote then quite possibly. Since I don't live there I am not allowed to vote and have not discussed it with my friends back home.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2014)

you're right about the facts not being known by the masses, it's frightening to think that a decision of that magnitude will be made and not understood until things unfold. it's ok though we sent our A team to talk the jocks round... seriously if divvy cameron, clegg & co had turned up to my town to convince me of anything i'd vote the other way. 

I reckon it will negatively impact on both sides of the border, mostly as the jocks usually vote labour on mass, if they don't we're pretty much guaranteed a tory gov for the foreseeable future. 

I wonder what they'll do for currency seeing as the taxpayer own the controlling share of the royal bank of scotland? not to mention pensions benefits and the national debt. how they'll carve that up i don't think even they know.

right my soapbox has fallen over i'm out.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

what is England going to do for gas?....since most of it is in Scotland.
....either way, it's a cluster f--k.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2014)

same thing we've done for years COF. buy it in overpriced from the russians and arabs..


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 17, 2014)

I see a trade agreement in the works....you have the gin and they have the whiskey.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

Got a nice big avo on the tree! The spots are water spots from the minerals in the water.










Banana tree:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2014)

Aye, it sure is a cluster fuk. I really don't know how people can vote on a thing that no one really knows what will actually happen. Kevin Bridges done an hour comedy show investigation on it and I thought it was actually quite good. One thing that I totally agreed with is the EU and money element. Two of the major factors to be considered and they are in such a grey area you could definitely call it Scotch Mist. So when we leave the UK will we get into Europe? (Erm, maybe, erm, maybe not......). SO when we leave the UK will we have a currency, (erm, maybes aye, maybe naw!) I mean come the fuk on people. If it was me running the Yes campaign I would for sure have sorted those thing out. Oh but isn't it fantastic, we are allowing 16 year olds to vote. The spotty youth on the TV last night giving it, blah de blah about right this and righs of the youth that. I am sorry, but the vast majority of the youth are NOT ready to vote I am afraid. Maybe some are, but most are still finding their cocks and thinking about when they'll get their first feel of tit! I am not even sure people who are 18 should get to vote! Either way, we'll find out soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like it is a mess in the making, but we will know today if it is even going to happen.
MO looking good man. I am not big on avocados but i am going to be planting some bananas soon. Just have to go big some up at my buddy's. You know what kind you have?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 18, 2014)

it looks like it's going to go to the wire though. I think the bbc are live covering the voting or something.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Man if 16 year olds there are anything like the ones here who in there right mind would let them vote?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks! Have you ever had fresh guacamole? I guarantee you will love avocados after that  

Apple Bananas of all things! I guess it is like having a strain called skunk cheese hehe


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

I am getting plantains.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2014)

Fried plantains and salsa!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Plantains and spicey peanut sauce!!! also known as Surinamese bakabana


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a banana plant at my front door. It gets neglected beyond belief. OFten is either over watered or under watered. The plant will grow then die due to bad parenting, then it just grows back again solid plants I would say, hard to kill off.

Some pics.....
Beef steak tom
Paprikas
Celebrity
Clone of "thethingfromunderthegreenhouse", think it's getting ditched.
Blueberry bush
Strawberry patch
Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

hahah that's a bright red bell you've got there lad 

looking at the clone of the thing from under the door it looks very dog leafed & pinnate. i don't know what's caused it but I have got some quite oversized dolce's too, look like double the size of last years. and praise FSM they're starting to ripen. who knows I may even get to eat a ripe one before i have to cut them down.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2014)

Aye, maybe doggie leaning lad. It's going though, still got pm even on the clone and it's a cunt for spreading it around previously!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2014)

it's that time of year again man, second week in September every year the weather turns without fail.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2014)

cheers DST! hope you have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2014)

Bananas like tropical conditions. Water the leaves so that the water follows the natural path of rain (collecting in the center of the trunk) Use well draining sandy soil, and plenty of N and K. I mixed some half-strength super soil with some native clay and topped it with white pumice and they are loving it. Burned it a little at first. However, the third new leaf is unfolding today!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool i am luck as for as soil goes. Top soil is like 12 ft deep here. 10000 years ago this was a giant bay of the gulf.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn prolly some really nice black stuff too all full of humus and folics.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bananas like tropical conditions. Water the leaves so that the water follows the natural path of rain (collecting in the center of the trunk) Use well draining sandy soil, and plenty of N and K. I mixed some half-strength super soil with some native clay and topped it with white pumice and they are loving it. Burned it a little at first. However, the third new leaf is unfolding today!


I don't have problems growing them, I just have problems forgetting it's at the front door, lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

Paprika pics and the Celebrity and Better Boys (in that order).





Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

Deep Blue>>




Blue Pit>>





New Fireball male>>

Leaves got a bit burned, as did the ones I have indoors, using a spray for thrips! Supposed to be organic...okdoky!?!?!

Peace, and have a nice weekend folks.
DST

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2014)

DST said:


> Deep Blue>>
> View attachment 3262061
> View attachment 3262062
> View attachment 3262063
> ...


I killed a dog s1 with some " organic " spray. I burned the hell out of it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Your rooftop plants look very happy D! How are the Yin and Wifus doing?


----------



## DST (Sep 26, 2014)

They are doing great thanks, Mo. The Yin had his first haircut today.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2014)

Mohawk?


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2014)

Funnily enough.........., no

Coming to the end of the fruit and veg season over here. Praying for the sun gods to keep the Soggydampgod away! I think I might pull up some of the tiles on my roof terrace as there is constantly water lying there where the shite builders haven't constructed the roof drainage correctly. They have kind of created a handy little dam in the corner the fukkin mafkees mofos'!

Whats the story with my toms, some of those huge yins break like this. It's almost like wood......very strange. The toms are still good though

Todays pickings.

Some of the Blue Pit for the hell of it.

Enjoy your Sundays.
Slainte, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Fantastic DST!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 28, 2014)

it's water that causes the split in the skin, usually from too much rain. I had the same issues.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea i have had watermelon do it too


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2014)

the only rain they get is from a watering can, so I am watering them too much you reckon guys? I had the same issues last year on some of the toms and I really tried to let the medium dry to the point when the plant is saying, "ffs, I need a drink dude!" Perhaps I need more drainage in my medium?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2014)

Harvest looks bountiful!

Cracking is caused by the inside growing after the outside has stopped. I have heard N and water are causes.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Harvest looks bountiful!
> 
> Cracking is caused by the inside growing after the outside has stopped. I have heard N and water are causes.


...and mine had plenty of both.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2014)

That tomotoo is really trippy! and the BluePits looks amazing! heard that the Dirty Heads will be playing at the dam cup this year. That will be killer. I love their songs Medusa and My Sweet summer is gone. Will you be attending this year with a booth and which strains will you enter in the contest?


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Ambs, I just posted about the Cup on the 600 thread. We are not getting a booth this year as last year was (as a good friend of mine put it) "like hanging out at a cop shop with a bag of weed in your pocket". Anyway, check my post on the 600 for more gas....


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh, and I think I may enter the Blue Pit. Although I entered it last year, I didn't grow the entry and wasn't 100% happy with the product that went in. So lets give it another go is my thinking.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2014)

Make a movie of the experience! Cup documentary from an entrant's POV - start to finish.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 3, 2014)

Stellar idea, Mo! Still killin' it as usual, D! I feel my outdoor season is coming to a head as well...only hit the 70's today lol. ATB!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Make a movie of the experience! Cup documentary from an entrant's POV - start to finish.


HT will be glad I didn't do one last year, Mo....talk about being treated like a bit of poo on a shoe!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2014)

I think they need to see that. Might help them work on their image. Although, I do need to say that the people at the LA Cup this last time were amazingly nice and helpful!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you have dragonflies in Europe D?






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2014)

Damn we have some cool and not so cool bugs here, but that is one red ass DF


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2014)

We certainly do. I watched two mating the other day when I was out on a walk. We don't have too many in Scotland though (not that I can remember seeing).


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2014)

Some garden pics for the rooftop:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2014)

Not much happening on the rooftop at the moment. Paprikas still finishing off. Seem to be happy. All the toms are basically finished. Had to take down the last of the Beef Steaks due to mold, also the BBs had some mold (they were the culprits for molding my Blue Pit up)......one of the lower branches started it all. So now it's time to clean up, start conditioning soil for next year....among other things. Have a good winter everyone

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah I was looking at my lot, sorry state they're in. still getting the odd tommy but they're all past it now. really hate this time of year. the clocks moving fucks with me.


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 30, 2014)

I have several green tomatoes that I hope will finish before a freeze.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2014)

apparently were due 21c tomorrow and snow next week!?! i doubt my tommies know wth is going on


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> apparently were due 21c tomorrow and snow next week!?! i doubt my tommies know wth is going on


Take some cuttings don
I got some off of my buddy's plant rooted them and tonight they are sitting in my kitchen window.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2014)

hahah i'm shutting down not ramping up.... i've deseeded a couple to preserve the line though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

Did yours get SM last year in the window, or was it dst. I will have to watch them because they had leave miners when i took them. Had o give them a spray.


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

SM? what's that then, Dr? (nothing kinky eh)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 2, 2014)

The dreaded spider mites


----------



## DST (Nov 2, 2014)

aaah, got ya. bit slow over here on the get go, lol. Luckily no SM this year for me, that I can remember anyway


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah it was me got mites Last year Dr, thrips this year. Who knows what 2015 brings eh! Thankfully our climate isn't locust friendly...


----------



## DoobieBrother (Nov 2, 2014)

And thankfully there's no thrips who were bitten by radioactive spider mites...

... Spiderthrips...


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 2, 2014)

wtf is the world coming to....

Japan's whisky 'best in world': Single malt dubbed a work of 'incredible genius' takes title in 'wake up call' to the Scottish industry 

A Japanese whisky is has been named best in the world and to add insult to Scottish injury, the best European whisky comes from England and there are no Scottish distilleries in the top five.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2818146/Japan-s-whisky-best-world-Single-malt-dubbed-work-incredible-genius-takes-title-wake-call-Scottish-industry.html


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks dST, it was a wonderful summer on the roof top . I enjoyed watching the show...U grew some amazing fruits and plants this year. Lookin forward to the next round. Have a wonderful winter, . How did those avocado plants inside mrs. was working on turn out. ?


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2014)

No worries Amber. Thanks for checking in. It was an ok year, could have been better.

We decided to get shot of the avo's, they were totally pissing us off. They were all like 4 foot tall and looked like heroin addicts. Strelitzia's are looking great though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2014)

What are Strelitzia's?


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2014)

aka Birds of Paradise. I've had one of ours flower so far. They are quite hard to germinate as well (or we found they take a long time to germ). But the flowers are fantastic!


I have left 1 avo plant (the mahoosive one). I think it probably could do with a bigger pot......

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2014)

wow~ those are SpecTacuLar DST! the leaves are so awesome.is your greenhouse completely shut down for the winter time?


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2014)

Indeed, not much survives in there over winter....except the spiders


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have t cover mine for the next two nights.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

Look at that jungle!

LA International airport has those the size of trees!

I had to prop up the tangerine:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2014)

LA International Airport has Bird of Paradise the size of trees:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yea that is the kind i have it will get big


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2014)

what do spiders in Amsterdam look like?


----------



## SupaM (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, Mo! So jealous of that Tangerine tree! ATB!


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what do spiders in Amsterdam look like?


.. Amsterdam has something more scary than dutch spiders... they have dutch dust bunnies.... I have NEVER seen a dust bunny like a Amsterdam dust bunny..... give me the spiders any day......


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2014)

The spiders are no different from elswhere Ambs. We get some biggish ones but nothing like tarantulas


----------



## papapayne (Nov 13, 2014)

I love seeing when the green thumbs extend outside of cannabis to. Hope all is well with ya dst!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2014)

All is good Papapayne. Thanks for stopping by the Rooftop.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 27, 2014)

Is the rooftop rockin' today?

Happy Thanksgiving you nutters!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey DST! and others 


had to stop growing for a few weeks due to root aphids, lost my killer sour cherry from hemlock, as well as dream lotus x sensi star from hemlock. But, about to be popping some more beans. Deep Blue x Sour kush, the dog bx2, GDP X Fireballs, Jabba stash x super silver haze and a few more, haven't decided yet. Hope all is well

Stay free, stay high!

papa


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

Some garden pics for the rooftop.

Jade:



Banana:



Succulent on a pole:



Tangerine:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2015)

So its you who's nicked the sun Mo lol, gis it back...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

I will trade you for some rain!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Jan 29, 2015)

Mo, you definitely have a small monopoly on sunshine, bro! We get a small winter, but yours is MIA! ATB!


----------



## ghb (Jan 30, 2015)

how about snow? it's like rain but a bit colder lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

Shit i am moving from the bat cave's climate to dst's. Should be quite the change


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2015)

I did laugh when my neighbour came round with a guy to inspect our wooden boarding that runs around our rooftop. I had just harvested 5 dogs and left the empty pots (with stems in the middle of pots) sitting in my greenhouse. He said "do you think those tomato plants will grow again in the summer?".......erm, they could, but I doubt they'll grow tomatoes


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2015)

Ive still got tomato plants in my greenhouse alkong with the christmas tree lmao everythings dead in there.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2015)

Avo baby still inching along:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been waiting for some avocado seeds to germ for a few weeks now, did you start yours from seeds? How long did they take to germ and start growing?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

Slow! They spray them now with some kind of anti-sprouting chemical so they can sit on a store shelf longer.

Not sure whether this thing is ever going to get any bigger.

At my old house when an avo fell on the ground I would have a one foot sprout in a month!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 18, 2015)

Ya I was kinda afraid that was the answer. It seems most fruits/veggies from the market are treated with this shit or that shit. I am hoping to get into a house this year so I can have my own garden and my own organic veggies and such.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Get them from a farmers market or health food store. They won't have used the chemicals.

This is how I learned about it:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey folks, so the Tulips are poppingup. Eveything else is....well, there isn't really anything else at the moment. We got rid of the avo's, but we still have the birds of paradise, oleander. But they are inside under the sky light window thingymagic....

Stay sharp.
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Ya I was kinda afraid that was the answer. It seems most fruits/veggies from the market are treated with this shit or that shit. I am hoping to get into a house this year so I can have my own garden and my own organic veggies and such.


We are looking in to one with 20 acres right now. That would be room for lots and lots of plants and animals.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey folks, so the Tulips are poppingup. Eveything else is....well, there isn't really anything else at the moment. We got rid of the avo's, but we still have the birds of paradise, oleander. But they are inside under the sky light window thingymagic....
> 
> Stay sharp.
> DST


My buddy and me dug up my BOP and he took it home. That and a few others, but my mom is taking my roses


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2015)

Rose:



Purple Flowers:






Ducks:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purple ones look like mums but there is two others it could be. Hard to tell from the pic, but love all of it


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> We are looking in to one with 20 acres right now. That would be room for lots and lots of plants and animals.


20 acres huh, do I smell a RIU commune in OR's future?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 21, 2015)

COunt me in!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Some pics to brighten your sad trip:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Aloe plants:





I got tired of using cheap plastic watering cans for my garden. So I went to the thrift store and found this:



Holds about two litres of water.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SupaM (Mar 6, 2015)

Ive got an aloe in the kitchen that loves its spot! came back from a mean freeze like a champ! ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Can males get frosty? Why yes, yes they can.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2015)

Frosty is good. But you also want nice full male flowers as well.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 7, 2015)

DST said:


> Frosty is good. But you also want nice full male flowers as well.


Is that for vigor, D?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 7, 2015)

I have some TGA strains and Scott's OG with gigantic calyxes. However, they are hollow and don't seem to add anything beneficial to the flowers.


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2015)

I am looking for the same traits in a male that I am in a female. Good flower production, strong growth, (mix of leaf shape depending on what I am looking for), branch architecture, to name a few (trichome production, smell,..). The odds of creating good offsrping is the same as with any genetics, get a good strong mix and then I think you are winning,..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Some garden pics for the rooftop:

Rose:



Avocado:




Banana:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 13, 2015)

How old is the avocado tree there mo?


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2015)

Come to the conclusion that our last avocado is not happy. think we will ditch it...it's abotu 9 foot tall and has about 4 leaves, all of which look like toast.....booo.

Tulips are coming along, I have some sweet pea, and some broccoli down in the greenhouse, nothing else yet though.



Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 14, 2015)

we gotta tub with a load of bulbs my dad bought b4 he died all looking pretty good for the 2 weeks ina box lmao, ill take a pic when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2015)

my garden's just coming back to life, it's at the end of a windy cul-de-sac though so yesterday we cleared out all the crap that blows into it....

2 full crips packets unopened!? umpteen receipts from the streets weekly shopping, pop bottles you name it.. a full carrier bags worth of shite. worst bit is it'll be a bomb site by next week again.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking great guys! I only was able to keep three day lily bulbs, because I didn't want to hassle with the California border agricultural inspection. My buddy, mom, aunt, and cof's wife got my flowers


----------



## SupaM (Mar 14, 2015)

Border agricutural inspection...within the states, Doc? ...wow, i must get out more...never heard of such. ATB!


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2015)

Sounds a bit like Europe, Dr. no borders, that'll be shining bright, any old excuse for customs to get a gander up yer Kyber pass!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

It is only coming in to California they stop you. It was kind of crazy in dec when I didn't know about it, and had a glovebox full of clones


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh crap, I know that feeling! did they inspect the car or just question if you had anything?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just asked and I had cleaned the car where it was empty. I had a plan the glove box was locked and I had the valet key. It will not unlock the glove box.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2015)

Good Luck with the 2015 Rooftop season DST! Im going to try to grow some tomatoes this season myself. I have no idea which variety to select , do you have any suggestion for me. This will be my first attempt ever. Hope u and the family are doing well! Take Care.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

Roses:



The Avo is about ten years old.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea all the main passes into california have those agriculture stations. A few other states have them as well, but none like cali. the claim is they don't want pests to come in and infest the crops. My experience is its a great excuse to do profiling, dui stops, suspended licenses, bad tags, and all other sorts of ticketing processes that make the state revenue.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 18, 2015)

DAT, ime Early Girls, Better Boys, and Patios are all simple for the frst time tom grower. Heirlooms like Purple Cherokee are my fav for flavor. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

Cherry toms are always fun too. Eat them like candy


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Purple cherokees are so tasty, and so unusual from what we are used to in the states, definitely worth growing.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cherry toms are always fun too. Eat them like candy


yea, my girl and I eat them like candy! healthy candy  doesn't take many plants of those to be overflowing in tomatoes


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a fan of better boys and beefsteaks.....and have plants waiting to go in the beds.


cof


----------



## papapayne (Mar 18, 2015)

if you like doing pasta sauces, romas are pretty damn good in pasta sauce as well


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Luck with the 2015 Rooftop season DST! Im going to try to grow some tomatoes this season myself. I have no idea which variety to select , do you have any suggestion for me. This will be my first attempt ever. Hope u and the family are doing well! Take Care.


I like celebrity my self.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

papapayne said:


> if you like doing pasta sauces, romas are pretty damn good in pasta sauce as well


I kept two romas for my buddy over the winter as clones.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

I have Romas, Golden Teardrops, BestSteak, and Solar Power. I can't wait to see what new strains are available from the Farmer's Market this year 

The variety of Toms I was served in Italy blew my mind. Red, orange, yellow, in every shape and size. So many different flavors of goodness.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have Romas, Golden Teardrops, BestSteak, and Solar Power. I can't wait to see what new strains are available from the Farmer's Market this year
> 
> The variety of Toms I was served in Italy blew my mind. Red, orange, yellow, in every shape and size. So many different flavors of goodness.


Lol...Sounds lke our garden a couple years back, yellow pear toms, orange sundrop toms, purple cherokees, patios


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2015)

I lost my dolce rosso seeds, ffs. I got about a zillion varieties from cof, and some from Spain, and the wife has got some her little toms on the go. Peas and doing something, as are the brocollis, but it's been cold cold here, but some decent sun at times as well.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2015)

I started working on the screen-house again!

When I was picking up hardware last night I saw the Patio tomatoes. I think I will give them a try.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I started working on the screen-house again!
> 
> When I was picking up hardware last night I saw the Patio tomatoes. I think I will give them a try.


You will become a fan! They are super easy, and as the name states, made for the patio gardener. I've grown them in 5-7gal pots for the last 7 years. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2015)

Babcock Peach is exploding with blossoms!



Roses look good too:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2015)

Sheesh, I was stoned last night, my sentence is like a 5 year olds writing Man those roses do look good Mo. Nothing is growing here in any substantial way......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh to be 5 again hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm totally behind for the start of the viggie season with the house move imminent.

I've the dolce pips from dst but they weren't quite the pheno of the mother haha


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2015)

I am just drying some new ones out, Don not sure if I'll find the same pheno again either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2015)

story of our lives hahaha!!

think I'll try some baby plums this year and those baby yellow/orange peppers.

I've managed to nurse the scorpion chilli back though I'll be gifting them I think lol...


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2015)

Aye, life is a never ending pheno hunt eh.....

The Fireballs clone is still not showing legs, and it's literally down to 1 leaf! Still alive, just stuck in suspended animation. I've popped some more of the original Hot Cookies seeds (as they were called originally, until Gen changed it to FB) just as a back up incase it doesn't do anything. That FB pollen I talked to you about did actually work, I got about a dozen or so FBxDog seeds (Although the Frenchies took most of them)...I noticed a couple in the prop had popped up yesterday though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2015)

happy days then man! Fingers crossed on the fb gadgie.

the plemon settling in?

I've been thinking about a Kush cross I fancy next. Black cherry Kush x OG.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 21, 2015)

that all sounds mouth watering!!!

count me in when/if those drops


----------



## DST (Mar 21, 2015)

Aye, plemon is settling in. Been battling thrips for a wee while so hoping to keep that and me new dog clone free of those fuckers. I moved the fireballs mother out into the greenhouse and have been treating that regularly. It's been given a right going over by the little fuckers. I checked out the fb male clone and it's plug had white lice wriggling aroud in the base, I checked the top with a microscope and saw what looked like a mite or mini spider of some sort......fukking insect jungle in there. Still getting the odd flying gnat thing but only now and then. Hopefully the fresh plug will help the almost goosed clone to survive. All my hotdogs, new fb's, and blue pits have emerged from the soil....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2015)

What am I doing to these poor boys?!

Now the Black Sour Bubble male has calyxes:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2015)

Looks like you are making he-she's Mo, wtf.....ditch em, or risk having seriously weird offsrping.

some morning pics, not particularly in this order>
Viola/Pansy's, Snap Peas, Brocolli, Blueberry bush budding, Tulips.





Peace, DST


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks D!
That is what I thought! I have had a few people tell me that hermi males are good to have. I figured hermi is hermi. I have never gotten any before. Now I will need to separate out the seeds from the hermi Jilly cross and the BSB. I will still test them - cautiously!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2015)

Genetics are genetics in my opinion. Start using mad hermi males and you are just carrying on that trait, who knows what may happen when that trait get's bread into some other undesirable trait. It's like feminizing fem mothers (like the dog) there is always going to be a higher rate of herms (pretty much why all OG's have this trait I think). So if you can eliminate that from the get go then for sure, compostio time for him. I'd like to know why people think keeping herm males is good?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

I have had more than one breeder tell me that. I think they are just screwing with me so I will get hermi seeds.

On another note - looks like Round-Up weed killer is going to be in big trouble:

http://news.yahoo.com/colombia-drug-debate-revived-herbicide-deemed-carcinogen-043122445.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Babcock white peach:



Red Mr. Lincoln rose:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Apr 1, 2015)

the garden looks great. white small bugs at the base...that sounds eerily like root aphids...hopefully not though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 2, 2015)

oh god no. Not root gnats. D those have by far been the worst thing I've dealt with. Fingers crossed.

off to the postie shortly lad


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2015)

cheers mucker.

uploader is playing up so we'll see how this goes....not really much to report.
Here's a bunch of what are called Kropsla in Dutch, which translated means lettuce...so who knows, nothing fancy I wouldn't have thought.

Here's the Dolce Rosso solection for this year. Will try and find a keep me thinks and clone for next year.

Fireball Mum

Brocolli

Sugar spap peas, I think I may have called them something else earlier on, but they are sugar snaps.....

We've had hurricane strength winds here, loads of flight cancellations, travel nonsense, etc...I have a pic of the pansy's but they have been mullered by the wind so they are a no show. Tulips have got some bubls on the go. Probably all bloom when I go away and be gone for when I am back ,haha.
Ok folks. Laters, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking good man! You putting any ganja in the greenhouse this year? How big is it man? I have a 12 ft x 12 ft one I plan to build over the next two months to light dep some girls this fall.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2015)

Not decided about the greenhouse yet. Nothing too jailbait, lol. It's 2.5 X 3m I think.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Wife is good with a 4 m x 4 m and I am stoked to have that. I did not expect to get any outdoor in this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

I just started the first 170 beans and will have some f2 and f4 crosses this time I seed. I am also checking out some fem crosses I made with a 1200 watt 12/12 from seed grow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2015)

hello, love your pictures. This is Mike .How are you doing? I,am just growing some roses right now, and some lavender. There is big Lavender Festival coming July17th to 19th in Sequim Washington. Getting ready for some summer hiking and camping .What are you doing this summer?


----------



## DST (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Mike, long time no speak bru. Hope you are doing well. Good luck with the roses. What flavours you rolling with?

I got a whole bunch of nonsense going on, mainly Toms, Lettuce, Broccoli, Sugar Snap Peas, Blueberry, and some Tulips, Cali Pansys, and all the usual suspects....hoping for some nice Oleander Blooms (last couple of years my oleander has been attacked with spider mites ffs!) Go figure considering the leaves are poisenous to us. Anyway, some pics after my week in the West Coast of Scotland.








Peace and happy gardening.
DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

DST said:


> Hello Mike, long time no speak bru. Hope you are doing well. Good luck with the roses. What flavours you rolling with?
> 
> I got a whole bunch of nonsense going on, mainly Toms, Lettuce, Broccoli, Sugar Snap Peas, Blueberry, and some Tulips, Cali Pansys, and all the usual suspects....hoping for some nice Oleander Blooms (last couple of years my oleander has been attacked with spider mites ffs!) Go figure considering the leaves are poisenous to us. Anyway, some pics after my week in the West Coast of Scotland.
> View attachment 3393549
> ...


Looking good DST!
Mike you guys have a nice hike at the lake? Pics looked great man!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2015)

Your garden looks aces D! How is the fam? Wifey reading on the roof without the eskimo suit?

The gardenias here are finally starting to pop



The sativa cross is starting reveg!






So I decided it was time to place the ACE Purple Haze clone from @Javadog outside:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2015)

Still a bit chilly on the rooftop. Although it's supposed to get nice this week....while I am away, haha.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Onion bud:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow thats gorgeous!


----------



## DST (Apr 27, 2015)

That's awesome Mo. I think it's great to see how plants we are use to get when they produce flower and seed.

Greenhouse coming along...I'll get some pics sorted.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

really great shot that Mo!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Onion bud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That may be the coolest thing I have ever seen! 

I think the google bot sent me here. But glad I came! Well done.


----------



## SupaM (May 3, 2015)

Sidewalk Garden 2015 lol......2 cucumbers, 5 Silver Queen corn, 2 Patio, 2 Purple Cherokee, an Early Girl, & Yellow Pear Tomato. 5 more Toms on the way, and I'm done for the season...just maintain. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Sidewalk Garden 2015 lol......2 cucumbers, 5 Silver Queen corn, 2 Patio, 2 Purple Cherokee, an Early Girl, & Yellow Pear Tomato. 5 more Toms on the way, and I'm done for the season...just maintain. ATB!
> View attachment 3410001


Looks good bro!


----------



## DST (May 4, 2015)

Pic bomb>>>
Brocolli>

Dolce rosso

Fiel Lettuce - Sla

Sugar Snaps

Some clones -plemon and fireballs

.........cont>


----------



## DST (May 4, 2015)

more Sla>

Strawberries>

Blueberries>

Azaleas> budding

Mixy mix mix>

Naughty plants FB, plemon

Broccoli posse>

Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2015)

great veggies man. Looking forward to seeing what outdoor plemon is like.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

Top notch D. Is Mrs D involved or is it all you?


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2015)

looking awesome!!


----------



## SupaM (May 4, 2015)

The Greenhouse is cranking it out, DST! Looks all really healthy! True story, about 3-4 years back you were in the gardening section sharing pics that inspired me to go harder. ATB!


----------



## DST (May 5, 2015)

Sweet SupaM, glad you got the veggie bug

Mo, my wife tends to only get involved if I am away. I have a little helper who is, well, not always super helpful lol. But bless him he's super proud of our greenhouse. He dragged my wife out there the other day and pointed to it all, stood back and looked on like he'd done it all himself, hehe, bless.

Went to town yesterday on the ants with some non envrinmentally friendly shit (sorry planet), the things are even inside the building in the indoor passage where we keep our Strelitzias, and when I saw one sauntering over our bedroom floor that was it! WAR!. Oh, and we ditched the last of our avocados.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2015)

I have had amazing success with these:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2015)

you need a biblical flood like in Spain that'll fettle the ant invasion lol actually though 3 floors up might bd a bit much water. Even for the Dutch.


----------



## DST (May 6, 2015)

Funnily enough I got HG spray instead. Seems to have helped. They didn't have any boxes or I would have got some of them. Probably will next time I hit the garden centre.
Aye Don, we'd need a bloody sunami/tidal wave to flood my rooftop (And we don't want that happening)


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2015)

Just put them in places that are hard to reach, all around the house inside and out. They will carry the bait to the queen and it will knock out the whole colony. 

Takes a little while and then they are gone for a year. Then you can just put new ones out each year.


----------



## DST (May 8, 2015)

Flower dump.

Oleanders>>


Sugar Snap bloemen>

Potted a few Dolce rosso bairns in a 70 litre pot.>

Azaleas>>


Blueberry and Tulip>

Little strawberry flowers appearing now>>


And a Cali Yello Pansy>

Peace and flowers to all.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2015)

bonnie flowers lad. Lets hope the winds leave your azaleas this year!


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

Christ on a stick, I was thinking the very same thing not 30 minutes ago as the wind battered the poor dears all over the place....had to cycle into town to pick up a Mama day pressie and I think I cycled backwards most of the way....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 9, 2015)

such a shame, they're gorgeous in full swing.

bless, what did Leo get mama? You big softy


----------



## DST (May 9, 2015)

A big mug with For Mama on it from these dudes, I went to the Bijenkorf as they wrap the pressies up nice for ya too
http://www.blond-amsterdam.nl/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

nice. Its actually quite hard to find a good sized mug that's not a pint pot. Gf has her eye on some denby ffs. Wish id picked a lass with inexpensive tastes.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2015)

Ooo eeer. Nice Basil bush boom boom.
 
Cherry toms on the left. Dolce Ross right. You can really see the difference in colour of the two.
 
And the kropsla getting it's krop on.
 
Peace. DST


----------



## Thundercat (May 13, 2015)

Looking so lush man! I really need to step up my veggie game.


----------



## DST (May 13, 2015)

Cheers Thundercat. Having the ants under control has really helped so far. Those little shits seem to bring in aphides by the truck load.

Broccoli are coming along.
 
Azaleas are going boss now.
  
Loads of flowers on the bawbbleberries 
 
And a little Fireball to end the day...
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2015)

Looks like you have the bugs at bay 


Smashing garden!


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2015)

Wow those Azaleas!!! Every year they seem even nicer.


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

Over the winter some sort of rot set into one of the azaleas. A big chunk of the plant had like some sort of lichen/fungus (that was not mutually beneficial it seemed). I cut what I coudl out and it seems to be trucking along....scratches head (hopefully not chickenpox, lol)

I got a new tom trellis for one of my larger pots. Was thinking I might grow this one outside the greenhouse but undecided. 


We got pods


----------



## DST (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzy focus....kind of how my eyes feel at the moment


----------



## SupaM (May 15, 2015)

I finally got the last of my tomatoes delivered today. One I grew years ago, and four more heirlooms I hadn't tried...
Sun Gold, Paul Robeson, Black Cherry, Super Snow White, and Indigo Blue Berries.....sounds like some chronic. lol
Wish my strawberries looked half as good as yours. ATB!


----------



## DST (May 16, 2015)

Looking good SupaM. Tom names as crazy as MJ names, lol...lets hope they produce some dank ass toms
Have a good weekend.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Now if we could only cross the two and get some toms and buds on the same vine


----------



## SupaM (May 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Now if we could only cross the two and get some toms and buds on the same vine


We'd all get rich.lol ATB!


----------



## DST (May 20, 2015)

Loving my oleander this year.


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

Beautiful D!

Here are a couple for you from the garden:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2015)

i planted an onion the other year back at the flat, those pics reminded me of it and i planted another one this year haha, ill take pics when it gets bigger lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2015)

bonnie blooms on the Oleander. I had a deeks at my chilli in the lean to the other morning and it looks like spider mite city ffs.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2015)

Couple of pics 
Peas coming along...
 
First flowers on the broccoli 
 
Some Strawberries


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2015)

Everything looks braw!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2015)

First of the peas.....dam tasty.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

I grew some soybeans and made edamame. It was so amazingly flavorful! Homegrown is the best.


----------



## SupaM (May 31, 2015)

Big, healthy lookin' peas, bro.....dreaming of a greenhouse, but the ole dog run will have to do for now. ATB!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2015)

Lovely . everything looks Gorgeous and delicious.
kRopla I am not familiar with.. It looks like the hydroponic butter lettuce that they sell over here that still has the roots attached in the plastic containers they sell them in at the market.
You basil is so BUSHY! I like the little flowers on the strawberry's. My tomatoes have little yellow flowers on them which are kinda cute but no tomatoes poppin yet, I guess they take some time. 
Broccoli seems to bloom super fast and the leaves are so darn BIG! does removing some of the broccoli leaves help the flowers that are covered up and not receiving sun to get more sun help to get them bigger? You ever grow romaine lettuce or spinich DST?


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

Yup, it's pretty much the same as butter lettuce.
The yellow flowers on the toms are the start of the fruit. You can let bees and instects pollenate or use a little paint brush early on to pollenate flowers. Unlike cannabis they are not dioceus plants.
I only tend to remove cotyledon leaves, and have not removed leaves from broccolis before. I would guess that removing leaves is not the best thing to do, but then there seems to be a massive debate that rages on about it in the MJ world....perhaps there is a similar blog discussion on Broccoliitup.com ?!?!?!?
I grew a lot of different varieties of lettuce a couple of years back but got wiped out with bugs so never had much luck there. And spinach, god dammit i need to eat more of the stuff. I have never grown it though.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2015)

I used to hang out at Broccoliitup, but there were too many trolls. haha


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

broccoli trolling IS THE WORST!!!! many a therapist has been quized over it! lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2015)

Hahah! I tried to find to find a broccoli forum and
thought I got lucky with the Broccoli Crew.
http://s6.zetaboards.com/Broccoli_Crew/forum/49829/
But I m really not sure what this forum is really about.lo..l last activity was last year from the dates I see. Bummer man .

Well it seems you have your bug issues well under control DST. great to see that!
The roses we planted really got hit hard the last couple weeks and the leaves are all eaten up!
It looks like a disease perhaps. really bummed bout that. broccoli is a splendidly easy and fast veggie to grow!!!! and got the inspiration from you to try it. THnaks DST! and
Thanks for all the feedback, you have given me some great ideas for future gardening as well. Have a wonderful week!.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeh. The only broccoli forum I found was a general forum and the guy was in Seattle and was moaning because it had been dry which broccles don't like. I did find out that you can also eat the leaves....mmmm. And my suspicions were correct. Cabbage whites love broccoli and rain keeps these at bay as well as they don't like fluttering when its pissing it down. Unlike mosquitos that can be hit with drops of water 10 times bigger than them and can still keep flying..... Bring back broccoliitup.com!! Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

The UK Broccoli thread is brutal!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Try a university website. I like UC Davis.

UC Davis - Broccoli


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

What for, Mo to start a broccoli forum? Lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The UK Broccoli thread is brutal!


That's funny right there.  Hope you are well mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Right back at you Señor!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

No just a new thread. AN vs GH for the biggest rooftop broccoli!


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2015)

Mine are not so big, but they are very very tight yesh.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Leaves look very good. A little bear and soap mixture should keep away the moths.

Just be patient, they are going to get bigger! What does UC Davis say? Add some SulPoMag and some flower nutes (PK)?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

We drove my daughter's car to the shipping depot for it's voyage to Hawaii today.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Broccoli likes fish powder for N and it likes compost. It also likes a lot of water!


----------



## Fnatik (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a hermi 2 months old outdoor he/she bout 2feet tall and has polin sacs on the lower branches that have opend up.can it pollinate all the way up and through the rest of the plant?? And also it's 1 to 2 week throug budding will It stop growing buds and start seeding all will it keep budding?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Fnatik said:


> I have a hermi 2 months old outdoor he/she bout 2feet tall and has polin sacs on the lower branches that have opend up.can it pollinate all the way up and through the rest of the plant?? And also it's 1 to 2 week throug budding will It stop growing buds and start seeding all will it keep budding?


It will keep flowering, but unless you remove the pollen sacs you will have seeded flowers. If you can get rid of them and control any further sacs from opening then you'll get through with some sensi to yield.


----------



## Fnatik (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> It will keep flowering, but unless you remove the pollen sacs you will have seeded flowers. If you can get rid of them and control any further sacs from opening then you'll get through with some sensi to yield.


Will removing pollen sacs stun and slow growth thanks for the reply.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2015)

what you know bout purps son!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

Fnatik said:


> Will removing pollen sacs stun and slow growth thanks for the reply.


It shouldn't. If anything keep an eye on the areas you remove sacs from for new growth as this often happens as well.

Nice purple broccoli, Don. Where dýou find that pic


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jun 2, 2015)

Just browsing, came across your pea plant. Do you know why the leaves get that whitish discoloration?

I recently transported my peas outside and i'm thinking too much sun or wind. As soon as I put it out side a lot of the leaves became discolored like that, only it took up most of the leaf. They look to be the same pea variety, just asking.


----------



## Fnatik (Jun 2, 2015)

DST said:


> It shouldn't. If anything keep an eye on the areas you remove sacs from for new growth as this often happens as well.
> 
> Nice purple broccoli, Don. Where dýou find that pic



Ok thanks DST


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

firsttimeARE said:


> Just browsing, came across your pea plant. Do you know why the leaves get that whitish discoloration?
> 
> I recently transported my peas outside and i'm thinking too much sun or wind. As soon as I put it out side a lot of the leaves became discolored like that, only it took up most of the leaf. They look to be the same pea variety, just asking.


Regarding the markings. I honestly don't know. I have seen a lot of pea plants with similar markings. It's definitley not thrips (or pea thrips) so I put it down to the variety.

Perhaps the change in your lot came from a change in the temperature. Peas are fairly early for harvesting so as long as there's a bit of sun and it's not freezing then they are happy. Feel free to post, there are a lot of other veg growers out there who'll throw in their 10 cents worth.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 2, 2015)

lol i'm sadly lacking in my own veg dept this year with the impending move. only had one flower on my chilli and that fell off and never grew another. I've a canny pot of rhubarb and that's about it. why is everything i do purple ffs.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

As long as it's not lavender!


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2015)

What's wrong with lavender, Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

Nothing - bad joke. My Grandmother said Liberace was a bit lavender. Old way of saying gay.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2015)

Lovely sunny day here in the Dam.
Broccolis>

more Kropsla...the older ones are starting to turn and run......I planted too many for us to eat, already feel like a bit of a wabbit!

Hotdog>

Plemon

Fireball>

Cherry Toms>

Red Pepper>

Another Basil Bush>

Sugar snaps are delicious, we've had a couple of meals with them so far....lekker!

Mix of dolce rosso and cherry toms>

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2015)

The azaleas have took a bit of a hammering with the wind in the last week, but still holding on>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2015)

gardens looking great man. do you get a continual bloom with the iggy azaleas or are they a one shot n done deal?

think we're on for a good couple of days lad. Braai O'clock


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2015)

Aye. Could well be braai o'clock. Already at the brouwerij having a beer. Yin in buggy has just woke up though so not sure I'll be here much longer. Getting solar panels fitted at the moment so home is a drilling nightmare.
The azaleas for me seem to be a 1 shot deal per year.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 4, 2015)

Solar panels, sweet! That's the dream....... ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

think you jinxed it saying summer might finish at 8 bells man. uk's forcast thundery showers today ffs. one decent day this week and back to cack.

hope the drillers are nearly finito mate. you must be twitchy by now not having shtinkyroom access.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

Aye. Thunderstorms predicted here for around 8ish this evening.
Just about had enough but they are getting there....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2015)

have they done studies on just how much cloud and sun you get? or looked at your living room wall? haha


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2015)

Aye, statistics have been weilded about....and not read by me to be honest. But for 3 bags of sand I'm up for trying to reduce my large electricity bill


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

Try frying the lettuce with some sausage or veggies - good stuff 

When I first looked at solar it was going to be 60K, and now it is down to 18K. If I keep waiting long enough they will offer to pay me to put up panels


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2015)

ur stuff lookin good mate! those are interesting looking blue panels. I hope they work well for you matey. You were right, just found lil green catapillars eating my broccoli leaves up real bad . That lanky one I had on the top is now flowering little yellow flowers everywhere on it like the tomato plants do. I have no time to pluck my broccoli yet. Don't look like the catapillars are interested in the broccoli flowers anyways. Have a nice weekend DST!


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2015)

Just wrote a reply and it was wiped...boo.
Anyhow. Remember you can also harvest after the main crown is taken. You'll get smaller flowers from them though. 

Having a braai with the boys.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 6, 2015)

does the threat of fire increase production?


cof


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2015)

Just keeping em cosy in the evening chill


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2015)

Did the thunderstorm hit you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2015)

fuckin LoVE your pebbles DSt .fuck man got me all sentimental and I miss my clay pebbles like real real bad.
I think I was hoakzed and they gave me brocollini instead of broccoli. cookin it up now with some mac n cheese.
Ya'll ever do BRatworst with crauwt and shit. ?We go to LEvenworth , a lil German town in the Central Cascades of Washington state and got this Jalepeno Cheddar Cheese Bratwusrt that Mikey likes would look good on ur grill. Trippy picure that one is with dat grill. Lookin Good mate.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2015)

We got some Thunder but one would have been hard pressed to call it a storm.

Yipee, your broccolis have gone to seed Ambs. Free broccoli seeds Although you might want to leave potting them in the same place for a year (or amending your soil before running it again in the same spot).

I love sauerkraut but Mrs D is not so keen on it. Although she is in love with sausages at the moment.. pregant women and their hankerings, hehe. She annihilated my bar of chocolate last night.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

The broccoli are in 12 litre pots. One of the pots has 2 broccoli in it and from what I can see it hasn't made that much of a difference to their crown size. So next seasons it's 2 broccoli to 1 pot. 
 

And the Cherry Toms are poppin'.
 
Peace DST


----------



## SupaM (Jun 10, 2015)

Garden's poppin', D! I have One early girl tomato ripening and about 10-15 others waiting....ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 10, 2015)

Chuggin' along.....


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks to be a good season, SupaM.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm ahead of ya'll. I've harvested one ripe better boy and the wife has enjoyed fried green tomatoes....it helps to have a long growing season.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2015)

lol in the uk it's a good 3 weeks if we're lucky.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 10, 2015)

and that is a good year.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2015)

could be worse but only if i lived in Norway haha another couple of months and I'll at least have my grow started and work on the garden for next year. still unsure about a greenhouse or poly tunnel but deffo getting some chucks.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

We had plenty peas and lettuce if that counts...and the broccoli are ready. Not a tomato yet though


----------



## SupaM (Jun 10, 2015)

We've picked one nice cucumber and a few strawberries so far, but it's a waiting game here too....
Funny thing is all of the older toms have had fruit for weeks, just none ripening yet. No worries though,
I have until around mid November to finish...lol ATB!


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2015)

I've only got flowers so far plenty time yet though...eeeeck!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2015)

great looking Broccolis there mate. we been eating ours and its Ok nothing super special. Hopefully the 2mate Ohs turn out more impressive. watering daily in this hot summer sun everyday is a bitch. I was hoping when I moved back here it would be grey and gloomy with lots of rain, Its not like that anymore at all . Its sunny and 80 with no rain in sight. Worst Drought year . the poor salmon and steelhead wont make it like this.


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2015)

I like my broccoli with home made cheese sauce, nom nom nom.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2015)

what kinda cheese?


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2015)

I generally use a mix of Jong kaas and Old Amsterdam, and a bit of mustard. We are having this one tonight....
 
 
Peace broccoli boys and girls.
DST


----------



## SupaM (Jun 12, 2015)

Nothin' like "first fruits"..... an "Early Girl" and another cucumber. Looks like Saturday salad will be Supa Fresh! ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Onion flower:



We BBQed a couple of the onions last weekend. They were so sweet!

Broccoli is looking huge D!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2015)

First tom pron...
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2015)

nice!
mine just 
started
popping
2​


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2015)

Last of the broccoli lol...
 
Peas are also near the end....boo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

short season for peas is it?


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

Not sure, this is the first time I have had a decent harvest from them...we've been eating them for the last week or so every day. Just taste so nice fresh from the pod!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

nothing quite like fresh out the garden man. it's like buying organic homegrown over commercial weed that's had poor nutes and little care. 

DST's taste the difference range haha


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

50 euro per broccoli, lol.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2015)

bout reet for Sainsbury's haha though it probably time since you've been in one eh.

I'm giving serious thought to growing mushrooms, not the psychodelia smith kind before you ask.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2015)

Get the right environment and it seems pretty straight forward. Lots of mushroom growers popping up with the more exotic flavours these days eh.


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2015)

I have several different varieties growing wild in the yard, but I don't know what they are, except non-psychedelic.
I'm probably missing a source of income.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2015)

some shots from the outdoors
better boys



mushrooms







I don't have any knowledge about the shrooms.


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2015)

Dst your broccoli really turned out fabulous this season.
It really looks so delicious.
Its my all time favorite veggie. I eat it practically every night naked.
Im done with my broccs as well,
pulled them all yesterday snipping even the most pathetic of blooms to eat.
Gonna eat all that's left tonite, nothing beats eating your own.
I planted some purple romaine where some of the broccoli was.
I never had that variety before have u?. got it 4 free cuz the check out lady was too lazy to ring it up. it was weird she looked at it and looked away.ha
it looks l like it might be pretty good.

wow cof those are some nice looking boys you have there. I hope they turn nice a bright for U!


----------



## DST (Jun 23, 2015)

Only a normal romaine not a purple variety. Although I did do a purple variety a couple of years back, it came in a mix starter pack. Will be nice to pluck that straight out the garden. 


I have got quite a few Cherry toms coming out and the dolce Ross o's have also started. Can't wait to eat some home grown toms..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

I want baby plums though i'm not sure that's a variety or just plums taken early hahaha


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

I just noticed yer avatar lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

hahah I've never seen him before. Right rum looking cove


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2015)

Even rougher in real life I heard lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2015)

who is it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

cheeky get hahah that there be my handsome boat race dear.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2015)

well it was I've taken on my Spanish form now


----------



## DST (Jun 25, 2015)

I think I like the new avatar....Jig will be getting jealous now you have taken over the Rodriguez moniker.


----------



## papapayne (Jun 26, 2015)

awesome veggies  I ended up using 100g smart pots for my veggies lol. Got some good tomato flowers coming on, and the corn is nearly 2 feet tall.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

do you have a farm in Spain?


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2015)

Breeder's Boutique does


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2015)

can I see pictures of it sometime?


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

We moved from a farm to more of a Villa complex. Growing is done indoors. It's just the first run so more of a selection process's is happening at the moment. 
There is a pool 
 
From today there is a new law in Spain that allows you to legally grow providing that it is kept out of view of neighbours and the public. Happy days. Peace DST.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

man I'd give me right nut to be back in the pool. with me phone no less! hahaa


----------



## DST (Jul 1, 2015)

Just finished lunch at the tapas place....time for a slow mooch to the airport via a smoke spot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2015)

ah haddaways lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 1, 2015)

nice pool, NICE PROPERTY! wowzerz.. lookin all Hollywood n shit.
are you going to put up a nice tall fence and take advantage of all that Free sunshine.
Legal don't even mean Legal if its not 100% LEgal , u know what Im saying man!
man i d Fill in the pool with dirt and make it a Fireball Pit or a greenhouse right there.LOL! what a killer primo SPOT!
Things are lookin mighty promising for you and your crew.
Good luck with the selection process and business endeavors.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2015)

Spains legal.now ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

yup, as of the first so long as it can't be seen outside your property you can grow for your personal use. good things ahead out there.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

caught up, thats an awesome view man. Congrats, and am excited to see what bb comes out with next!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Spains legal.now ?


As Don said, from the 1st you can legally grow on your property providing it is out of site.
Trafficking (or removing product from your property in anyway is illegal.) There does seem to still be a bit of a grey area with regards to getting product to Club's or Associations who are allowed to vend product to members. Members are gain controlled by the trafficking law, meaning they can't really take their weed out of the club (but they do obviously).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2015)

nice to be back yem eh mate?! your chocky buttons make it alreet?


----------



## DST (Jul 2, 2015)

Aye, they're in glasses of water for the time being. 1 has roots, the other 1 is getting them. Contacted the supplier, who are getting a courier to pick it up, then take it back, check it, and (well they'll see it doesn't work) and send back another. Fukkin waste of time if you ask me. I might just go out and buy one. Not sure I can wait another week......PITA!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

hoped they wouldn't bother and just send a new one. Shitter. GL man


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2015)

Aye, all seems a bit much for a 25euro bit of equipment.....why would I mail them and say it's broken when it's not!!

Some of the plemons I am trying to reverse.
 
Some toms

More toms

My DB clone - rooted in the greenhouse, just stuck it underneath a plastic juice bottle

Finally getting some strawberries...not sure if they'll survive what with my son roaming around!!!

Happy Gardening.
DST

oops, and the pic not biggie'd up are some clones that need repotting like a week ago, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2015)

gonna be a fine clutch of tommies this year chief. I actually found a rogue strawb plant growing out the cracks in the drive by the front door. Looks like more chance of strawbs on that bunch Tha the plot out back lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 5, 2015)

How is the heat?


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

Hot..........

very very hot.........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2015)

a refreshingly low 16c here today. Thunderstorms a go go.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool and overcast here today and yesterday.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2015)

perfect weather for the morning ride


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Beautiful!

Did you ever make it over to the garden store? Did they have the EWC?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2015)

not yet, decided to wait until what I have runs a bit lower.
Iv been lucky so far this summer, heat hasn't been bad at all here....yet


----------



## DST (Jul 6, 2015)

A bit cooler today...still 28c in my son's room tonight if that's any indication of temps. A cooler wind has come through.

Are you out cycling bob? Or motorbike/ski biking....?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2015)

DST said:


> A bit cooler today...still 28c in my son's room tonight if that's any indication of temps. A cooler wind has come through.
> 
> Are you out cycling bob? Or motorbike/ski biking....?


Riding my mtn bike around the coast & to the pier in the mornings & evenings
For a little exercise, trying to get back in shape


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

beautiful pics of the garden! My toms are setting up all sorts of fruits, and my blueberries are going crazy.

The cheese surprise is blowing the fuck up to outdoors in the Willamette valley of oregon. With the windows open when the breeze picks up I can smell the curdled creme smell on the wind from her. Definitely looking like a keeper for my gardens thus far.

And bob, beautiful pics!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

SomeGuy was over yesterday and he said every once in a while when we were in the backyard he would get a whiff of the garden.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

awesome  whose's the naughty lady stinking up the place there? Or just the lot of them? so far its just been my cheese. Well, and I have a skunk family that lives in the brambles by the greenhouse. They watch me when I go out to spray BT and spino and such. We have a peace treaty so far....misses already has the tent out for me if i get skunked though lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Cherry Pie and Animal Cookies are the strongest at the moment:



Avoid a skunking at all costs! They get frightened so easily!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

yea we had to watch my GFs parents dog for a week, and he was spray adjacent from startling a skunk. Luckily he barked while running so didn't get hit. Would have not been a happy family if we returned the dog skunk sprayed lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Right gardeners. My neighbour gave me 4 orchids to look after for them while they are away for a year. 1 is goosed by the looks of it. I have left 8t in the dark as I was told this can revive then? Any tips for getting these back on point? I have also hear cutting back to the 4th node increase flowers.....any help appreciated


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

I have never been able to keep orchids on point. alive, but never on point. I usually would freeze a tray of ice cubes and give one a week. 

enjoying a nice bowl of 2010 dog kush.....quickly becoming one of mine and my GFs fav smokes.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

@greenthumb111 is an Orchid grower. He can probably dial you in 

Here are my plumerias in their second season:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 7, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea we had to watch my GFs parents dog for a week, and he was spray adjacent from startling a skunk. Luckily he barked while running so didn't get hit. Would have not been a happy family if we returned the dog skunk sprayed lol.


I hope you have plenty of tomato juice available....it seems to be effective masking the odor.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Critters stealing my strawberries


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL!
u need to git urself some speedOs.lol


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha. There's a guy who wear speedos to my son's swimming class....I feel like telling him, maybe 10 year ago mate, but a Deffo no no now now. Quite disturbing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2015)

what u talki bout willis? SPEEDOS are FUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

Fewer things funnier than a fat lad in a mankini. Played dr


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

How about some Blueberries in the wind


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll be happy if I get a couple of muffins out of this lot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

looks like a canny amount to come man and if this weather keeps up you're laughing. If the wean keeps off em haha


----------



## papapayne (Jul 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 is an Orchid grower. He can probably dial you in
> 
> Here are my plumerias in their second season:
> 
> ...


those are gorgeous mo. Are they hard to keep healthy?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2015)

Super easy to grow


----------



## papapayne (Jul 8, 2015)

I ended up looking them up, I dont think they would do good where I live...it gets below freezing quite a bit in the winter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2015)

hahah dude we have to grow them indoors here lol


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2015)

Funky toms


----------



## SupaM (Jul 10, 2015)

Too weird, DST! Never seen that before. ATB!!


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2015)

Some pics...


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

New mamas.
 
Stawberry flowers still coming. Not overly impressed with the amount and size we have had...although there is the s r a berry critters to be wary of.
 
Some toms are turning..
 
Greenhouse quite full
 
I liked the lines and plant contrasts in this pic.
 

Standard upshot in sun snap...
 
Blueberries tasty good.not long now.
 
Old hags hanging iut
 
Peace. DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2015)

I love the double serrations in the upshot!

Rooftop is looking very productive.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 16, 2015)

cant remember last time we had weather like it. Rooftop is loving it.

nice upskirt shot.


----------



## DST (Jul 16, 2015)

upshot is the plemon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2015)

looks awesome!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 19, 2015)

garden looks awesome man! My dog, cheese surprises, and sour cherry are all loving it outdoors! The dog is damn near 6 foot tall, and the cheese is setting up for 200 damn colas over a 7x7 canopy


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2015)

Cheers PapaPayne. 

First of the home grown home baked blueberry muffins....I had 2 to start with. Topped with cinnamon sugar coating.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 20, 2015)

Damn, those look good, D! ....time for breakfast now lol. ATB!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2015)

Can I request some muffins as my freebie on my next BB order ? 
they look F'n delicious


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2015)

Mmmnnn, new stealth shipping option, lol. Got my good wife to thank for them....she said tonight, "just have another, they'll only go stale".....arm not needing twisted, haha.

I moved the Blueberry bush to the inside patio area as the wee bird was back munching them again. Same little blighter, darkish brown with a thin bright orange beak! Loves them blueberries, probably quite gutted at the moment.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2015)

nice noms lad. look gert lush they do. 

you ever see fatty boomsticks these days? I've a family of pigeons out the back of ours. they had a youngun last year but he's not left yet hah. knows where it's breads buttered lol


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2015)

Well there's a fat pigeon that appears from time to time. But I stopped feeding them as the bird shit everywhere was getting on Mrs D's nerves, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Bear guano! hehe JK


----------



## xxMissxx (Jul 22, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm I Luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv Muffinzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!! Extraspecially BLUEBERRY ones! Oh yeah! I'm gunna go bake me some now -dribbling............... xxmiss


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

I just dropped a handful in my porridge. They are my favorite garden treat - well second favorite.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know why, but its the one thing my son doesn't seem to like. Every time he's at the blueberry bush I am like, Oi! You don't like them.....as he picks one off and stuffs it in his gob, and every time I am then thinking, oh he actually likes it. 2 seconds later....nope, spat out and handed to Dad, lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2015)

fatty boomsticks hahahha, I remember him.lol
can you imagine pigeons being so aggressive as to have to make a sign like this? lol wow
yeah DST those muffins looks delish! I love muffins.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Had a visitor on the Animal Cookies the other day:



He looks like he is ready to take a finger!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Pineapple is starting to look happy!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

WTF, feed a pigeon loose a finger, lmfao. I have never heard of anything so ridiculous. They are little aggreesive critters though. They have little ruffling feather and charging contests at each other on my roof top. Quite hilarious to watch it all. Puffing up chests and all sorts of stuff, hehe.

I saw a praying mantis down in Spain. Was quite a small little thing. IT looked like quite a shy and nervous thing though so I left it alone.


----------



## DST (Jul 25, 2015)

Storm today. Quite a few trees down in Amsterdam. Tram, trains etc all cancelled. Conifers all blown over. All ladies inside greenhouse.
During the day he's a mild mannered tomato....but at night he's Super Duck.
 
More blueberry muffins....
 
 
Peace and a right good muffin for anyone who deserves one


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

The mantids are unsure of what to think of me at first. Then I tell them it is OK and I won't hurt them. They jump right on my hand. I think insects are intelligent. 

I will occasionally move them to parts of the garden in need of their talents.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Mo..the Mantid wisperer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2015)

hee hee I WANT ONE! ah you always show me your muffins when im drinkin my coffee in the morning.!!! TORTURE! lol. ill try my hand at some Gluten free blueberry pancakes now. is gluten free a big thing in Amsterdam? Have a good one DST and hope you make it through the storms safe and sound.


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 26, 2015)

This pilot seemed to enjoy the weather. I wonder how many hours he spent in a coffee shop to calm down.

Brace yourselves for a bumpy landing! Terrifying moment KLM plane banks sharply just a few feet over the runway as pilots struggle to land in high winds

While it reveals a nerve-wracking moment for passengers, the video displays the skills of the pilots who landed the plane safely despite difficult weather conditions at Amsterdam's Schiphol airport. The Boeing 777 rocks from side to side as it approaches the runway, and then banks sharply to the right just seconds before its wheels touch down.


cof


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2015)

Holy shit that was nuts. I never left my house yesterday.
Here's one of my dogs for the next run. It's about 5 foot now.
 
Peace DST

P.s I saw something gluten free in the supermarket the other day....can't remember what, but that's not the first.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

We were landing in San Jose and the wind was blowing so hard and the plane kept tipping a wing tip down that I was sure the pilot was going to dip a tip in the water!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

It's mad flying a plane I guess. I think they do that to get air out from under the wings and bring them down, so it's actually the pilots that make the wings tip like that I think.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

It was the only time I was thinking I was going to crash. The plane kept rocking hard one direction and then the other. The runway starts in the water and is surrounded by boulders.


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds a bit like Hong Kongs runway.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 27, 2015)

just stopping over to say hello from across the pond!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2015)

Goedenavond jongen. Hoe gaat het?


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2015)

Toms ahoy and some soon to be red peppers/paprika.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking good! I am glad you finally are getting some sun.

My daughter got me some pimento seeds. I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Squash blossom:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

Some pics of toms, strawberries and peppers. Tomatoe plants are really yellowing. They have just had straight water and in my compost and reconditioned soil....I think I over watered one by using a bottle feeder that you spoke into the ground. The trays are really small and they got a bit water logged as there was no run off holes not to worry. Get plenty. Strawberries are a bit fuller. Still a bit sour though. Not the best variety I have tasted. Yin seems to like them
Red peppers are still......well, green.





Peace DST
​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 19, 2015)

looks canny man, bet you've not done last years jars of pickle and passata in yet have ya?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2015)

Your garden looks healthy. You might add a little lime to you strawberries soil to sweeten them.


cof


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Well done D! I wish I had toms this year 

Start my new job in an hour - peace.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Well done D! I wish I had toms this year
> 
> Start my new job in an hour - peace.


Good luck.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2015)

curious old fart said:


> Your garden looks healthy. You might add a little lime to you strawberries soil to sweeten them.
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks for the tip cof.

And Don. I have a jar of Tom pickle in the fridge from last year but it seriously needs scraping out to get anything lol...throwing out is what it needs.

God luck Mo. I am sure you'll be grand.


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

These ones seem a lot sweeter. Maybe hadn't left them long enough....should have checked the trichomes lol.
Looks what i got Dad.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2015)

Aw man, look at that lil guy....too cool. What up D! ATB!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey SupaM just enjoying the fruits of the garden bru. Toms are in the finishing stages for the whole. 2nd wave of strawberries are through. And the 2nd Yin is progressing well to boot. Not sure what the first one will make of his Little Brother when he arrives haha. How were the toms for you this year?


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2015)

1st wave was more than abundant, but attack of the squirrels killed off a lot of the 2nd wave....luckily where I live I have another month or so to get more to finish. The cucumbers have gone ape shit, melons are under developed, and I didn't get a single squash....strawberries look like the squirrels got to them as well. When I get a few more "super snow white" tomatoes I'll post a pick. They are really interesting looking. I have three boys, and they'll be fine.. the big bro thing kicks in and makes it all work out after awhile. ATB!


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you get Grey or Red squirrels? If they are red I'd tend to be a bit more sympathetic....but grey ones are a bit of a nuisance (well they are in Europe, have wiped out most of the Red Squirrel population). Snow white tomatoes? really. That must be weird. Please share.
My strawberries and blueberries were getting attacked by magpies and other birds. One in particular was rather fond of the blueberries. (made my last batch of blueberry muffins last night - also added dates as there was a bit of a shortfall). Going to make some jam with the strawberries from yesterday.
I have had mixed results with squashes tbh. I never done any this year as mine seems to grow a small ball as a starte squash, then the tops would mold and then die. Lucky if I got 2 or 3 squash from it all.
Have a great week.
DST


----------



## SupaM (Aug 24, 2015)

Grey f*ckers! serious nuisance, I kept finding half eaten toms under the tree, or spread out in the yard..seems they only went for them once they started ripening, lil f*ckers. Squash started great, nice flowers, but no fruit. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2015)

We have both here. Gray we call cat squirrels and the red we call fox squirrels. You guys have black ones?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a loaded pear tree in my backyard and I noticed a grey squirrel munching on a pear that had fallen. One of my male cats slowly stalked the squirrel until the squirrel saw the cat and the race was on. The squirrel made it safely to another tree, and I haven't seen him since. 
Cats have a certain fondness for squirrel meat.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

Cat's seem to have a fondness for chasing anything that they could potentially snack on. I watched one chasing birds up a tree the other day
The thing was half way up the freaking tree lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2015)

And I never seen a black squirrel here Doc.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> And I never seen a black squirrel here Doc.


Me neither, just the grey, but they're enough lol. ATB!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 24, 2015)

DST said:


> And I never seen a black squirrel here Doc.


I know they are in north Louisiana and south Arkansas and they are big as hell.
Hw about a greenhouse pic


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2015)

Plemons. Not quite the Dr. jungle
 
 
Here's a smaller one.
 
Peace
DST


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2015)

That plemons a canny smoke, reminds me a lot of jtr and psycho killer.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally got round to making some jam.
 
 
Peace and sticky jam.
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

scones tomorrow lad?


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2015)

Could well be. I've got some Clotted Cream in the fridge just now as well

Fukkin Ikea man. So we've ordered cupboards for the Yins new room (among 100's of euros of other shite). They were supposed to be delivered. The lorry turns up. It's 50metres to the house from the road.
We only do 25 metres max the guy states.
I was like, really, but you don't have a trolly you can use?
Yes, we do.
So off they went with the agreement they would actually deliver to my front door!!! Not half way and leave it abandoned.
I wait then see the guy coming back.
Problem, the trolley doesn't go through this gate......(there's a gate 25 metre further up the road which they could have used easily), but then would have had to walk 75metres.....
"but our backs" the guy said to me.

There's a bloody lift in my apartment, and a trolley to pull the cupboards. So off they went with my cupbaords still in their lorry, no delivery it is truly laughable. FAIL!!! MY FUKKIN GOD, WHAT IS GOING ON IN THE WORLD TODAY. I AM SERIOUSLY READY TO PUNCH SOMEONE!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

go hit the bongo my friend hit it twice and maybe a third time.


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2015)

Aye. Was my exact thought lad...... just finishing off a Jay and of course no harm in a bongo chaser.

You grown Sour cherry yet lad? Smoking some now and it's nice. Not knock out but nice taste and relaxing without pickling yer mind.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2015)

nah man not smoked any actually always seem to have a full schedule.

I've had.no end of half wit punters today too. Need a porta vape I reckon. Been looking at one for about 60 knicker. Danger of being perma baked is high haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 26, 2015)

DST said:


> Could well be. I've got some Clotted Cream in the fridge just now as well
> 
> Fukkin I man. So we've ordered cupboards for the Yins new room (among 100's of euros of other shite). They were supposed to be delivered. The lorry turns up. It's 50metres to the house from the road.
> We only do 25 metres max the guy states.
> ...


What the fuck is wrong with people?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah man not smoked any actually always seem to have a full schedule.
> 
> I've had.no end of half wit punters today too. Need a porta vape I reckon. Been looking at one for about 60 knicker. Danger of being perma baked is high haha


The wife and me want some wax pens. Just stay baked off the hash from the greenhouse. I should pull a half kelo of hash so should last a week or two


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure what is going on in the world, but apparently delivery people can only walk 25metres or they will drop dead from back pain.

I got the Dr Dabber pen. Works well for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

as me n wax don;t get on too well i'm going for a flower option lol. 






for 69.99 you can't go wrong i reckon


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

What's a MAH when it's at home....?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

usually that old dear giving you grief lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

it's a battery rating i think


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

Wifey got me a Pax Ploom for Xmas last year....detoxing atm, but can't wait to get back to it. ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

there's so many to choose from and they keep improving. I have to say the storz n bickel mighty handheld is the dogs danglies but it's 250+ you can get the normal volcano for 50 more. that irks for some reason.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Home made scones and jam with clotted cream. Mrs D was unfortunately not having a herd of cows on the rooftop so cream was shop bought.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Not to forget butter of course....just for good measure.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm gonna have to stop logging in while next to mu lass if you're going to carry on like that lad. Look lush.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

First time I have made scones. Mrs D normally makes them or I buy them....ghastly. Anyway, work had her in late again and she missed bedtime so was in tears when she got home, poor girl is cream crackered....her industry sucks big time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I bet, must be hard being a working mam, and I know how late your lady comes home some times.

I'm deffo going down the stay at home dad option given the choice that's for sure, not that that's an was ride either.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

Absolutely not. It's Def not all coffee meetings with friends all day long. You actually miss going to an adult work place lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2015)

It's even harder being a working Mum who's preggers 
That's why the wee man said we should buy.Mum some Dahlias yesterday.....


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

I absolutely love Dahlias, I have a pack of Zinnia seeds I been meaning to crack. They look really similar. ATB!


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2015)

Couldn't resist when we saw them at the flower stall. Beautiful thing's.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

yea, my GF is a dahlia lover. Got some nice purple and red color ones in the flower bed right now, and she found a ton of bulbs for 2 for 25. They grow here in oregon like mad! She is going to make me rotortill her a nice a new bed next spring for the bulbs...she always can find new work for me to do lol.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

oh yea, just dropped some more BB beans


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 28, 2015)

papapayne said:


> yea, my GF is a dahlia lover. Got some nice purple and red color ones in the flower bed right now, and she found a ton of bulbs for 2 for 25. They grow here in oregon like mad! She is going to make me rotortill her a nice a new bed next spring for the bulbs...she always can find new work for me to do lol.


Yea i like them my self. I am going to start some of the opium poppy seed i got hold of.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

I got a bunch of those going a few year back but the outdoor north england climate isn't quite afghan shall we say haha, they grew though and flowered, i scored and killed them. looking back, a good thing i never got it going...

I actually went round my old garden and harvested as many seed heads of the flowers i wanted to bring with me for the new house, mini poppy red and orange, snap dragons, lupins allsorts. the folks that had this place have what i like to term 70's style plants in 
their garden. fuscia's and roses everywhere. and after several feral years my blackberry/bramble patch is quite impressive lol. might go and pick a bowl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 28, 2015)

the bramble is like 70's porno bush. aha


----------



## papapayne (Aug 28, 2015)

Blackberries eh I may have a vine or two on my property...as in every day there's another vine or two. They are invasive as all hell here. On the plus side, have 4 gallon sized freezer bags full of berries. Gonna be making,some jelly, and syrup at some point,with them.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Blackberry cobbler!!! Hot out of the oven with vanilla ice cream    




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2015)

tough one today lad west ham will test.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

Not sure it will be televised on my cable. West ham improved recently like.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 29, 2015)

Any word from Hemlock?. he's been in my thoughts lately....


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

He's thrown up some pics recently of huge tree's they are growing.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Not sure it will be televised on my cable. West ham improved recently like.


Obviously they have lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

they had a poor start, but i had a feeling west ham would find their feet just in time to play us next.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2015)

I've only seen highlights and watched them play against Arsenal. But it doesn't seem to me like Liverpool are going to do much this season.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

nah they aren't in the running really. Man city's to lose I think.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2015)

All I can say is Eagles!! Lol but u all know I'm a crystal palace fan.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

D try eplsite.com for streams man its decent. Just make sure you've adblock running lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

mr west said:


> All I can say is Eagles!! Lol but u all know I'm a crystal palace fan.


result for your boys. Old José looked sick as fuck in post mach interview


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> D try eplsite.com for streams man its decent. Just make sure you've adblock running lol.


I am not that fussed these days tbh. We even pay for the football package and that's a load of cack. They use to show all the games, now you only get one per time slot.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

tellin me young Lad doesn't have a footy shirt?! Mind not like you've an ST for anfield eh


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Who lol. He's got a Barcelona strip. Bought it for him at the beach when he barfed on himself twice driving through Spanish mountains


----------



## SupaM (Aug 31, 2015)

A few more Toms and [email protected], Super Snow Whites on top as promised...ATB!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

it's so funny i have one lonesome red chilli out my whole year so far lol not counting someone else's blackberries...


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice SupaM. Next year 8t is my mission to try and get the skins softer and also for them not to split as much when harvested....what's with that splitting nonsense. I have tried fridge, out of fridge, in a box, in à bag etc etc and some still split....grrrr.

1 Chile can do a lot of damage Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

believe me i know


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2015)

the split is caused by to much water or nitrogen.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

I am not sure how it could be either to be honest as they have only ever got water. The soil was definitely not to hot either. And they are all in pots and it's been hard to keep them watered enough over the summer since its been warm here.....hmm mm. These dolce rosso toms also.have quote tough skins when bought as well.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 31, 2015)

DST said:


> I am not sure how it could be either to be honest as they have only ever got water. The soil was definitely not to hot either. And they are all in pots and it's been hard to keep them watered enough over the summer since its been warm here.....hmm mm. These dolce rosso toms also.have quote tough skins when bought as well.


Same here, almost all in pots with good soil, and barely watered here lately....found some strange bugs about tearing up a few good ones when I picked those...had to toss about 5-6 good ones...maybe that'll give the squirrels a meal so the others can finish properly. I'm determined to just pick them a bit early, and let them finish inside for the rest of the season. ATB!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Brown bag em SupaM. The colour comes out. I tend to do that with all the late finishers. Maybe it's restricted roots. Saying that. They seem to split after I take them from the vine(not all of them though). But it means I then need to refrigerate or use them as the fruit flies then appear 10 minutes later lol.....so quite annoying.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll give that a shot.


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2015)

Or a cardboard box, or any paper bag. Just keep them in the dark.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 3, 2015)

I attempted my 1st tomatoes this year ... and the first batch shrivelled up and died... then the black ones were very very nice easy growers BUT had skins like rhinos!... then the other batch I had seemed to grow nice and fat and look all perfect but if you picked one it'd have a soggy bottom! HumFFFF!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

Soggy bottoms...sounds like the Great British Bake off lol.
We picked the main load of our tomatoes today. We've been grazing on them for a while.but it was time....there's still a load ton ripen but all depends on the weather. Also for the Plemon. Everything hinges on getting some sun in October.
Here's the toms we picked today. A long with a cheeky little so and so munching them...


----------



## SupaM (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice haul! ...At least he likes them...lol ATB!


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2015)

He eats bloody anything he can get his hands on in the garden. It took him a few tries to realise the white strawberries are uuuuuugh


----------



## SupaM (Sep 3, 2015)

My youngest was the same way...his older brother, not so much....finicky like his pops. Both teens now, and will eat you out of house and home. ATB!


----------



## DST (Sep 4, 2015)

I was the fussiest growing up. I was mainly brought up on rice and katsup, or rice and sugar and cucumbers, we lived in the Far East and I spent most of my time with the Amah (live in Nanny/Maid) and her kids. Subsequently when we moved back to Scotland I found it impossible to eat meat and was generally sick every Sunday lunch (sorry Gran!) Now if it moves or doesn't, I'll eat it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

genuine lols at the white strawberries crack hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Your toms are aces!

A few pics from my garden for your rooftop:

A bowl of flowers



A pumpkin



Some big boy juice




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

could never get my head round vodka, it tastes like unflavoured Gin to me. same spirit but without the botanicals.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2015)

The whole of Eastern Europe thinks different lad, lol. Gin has always given me suicidal hangovers.....or Genever has anyway.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

I knoiw and look how crazy that lot are! hahah


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Your toms are aces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have excellent taste in vodka. I used to enjoy that flavor.


cof


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am with you dst. I would have taken vodka over gin anyday when i was younger and drank from time to time.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I taste everything a hundred times stronger than most. It is a blessing and a curse. I can smell PM in processed hash. I can taste chlorine in hydro grown medicine. I can taste solvents in the most refined extracts.

Vodka tastes like Gin to me. They all have different flavors and Stoli Elit is the sweetest. It is almost a mild Beefeaters flavor.

The level of stress I experience in a normal day makes it mandatory to have a glass of some spirit each evening to unwind. Clear spirits are believed to be the "healthiest" although I think Jack Daniels is very clean from being filtered through charcoal. I have noticed that the Jack Daniels we buy from Costco is bitter compared to the bottles we buy through normal retailers. 

Once I have settled in my new job and gone through all of the HR hoops, I will return to my favorite medicine. And this season is going to be bountiful!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2015)

We use to drink half pints of vodka with an alcoholic soft drink to top it off....We were all smashed in various other ways so no.point drinking primo anything lol. I am Def a malt whisky bru now.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I could go broke drinking top-shelf single malt! Nothing beats a nice crystal glass with some amber nectar and a doobie out by the pool. Pure heaven.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

seriously Mo with olfactory senses like that you could seriously make a fortune/living out of wine buying, tasting & reviewing allsorts pf produce.

vodka literally is the same spirit as gin Mo. I just find vodka bland.
I love a nice malt, has to be islay for me though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hell i just dont drink any more. I like the weed my self


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I always get shit from my hardcore Gin friends. They say that Beefeaters has no flavor! I can't handle the strong flavored Gins.

I also get migraines at the drop of a hat and some spirits are major triggers. If I get smashed quickly enough I can bypass the headache. Friday I had taken my migraine medicine and I think the vodka effects (5 hours later) were enhanced. I had two tall glasses with ice. I was a bit wrecked. Glad I didn't post much that night. Although, I am a happy drunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

try something like chase gin. Or tanqueray 10. Makes beefeater taste like white spirit


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seriously Mo with olfactory senses like that you could seriously make a fortune/living out of wine buying, tasting & reviewing allsorts pf produce.
> 
> vodka literally is the same spirit as gin Mo. I just find vodka bland.
> I love a nice malt, has to be islay for me though.


East Coast Highlands is where it's at on the whisky front lad I just find the peat flavour.....just a bit too, peaty. It kind of takes over. The Soft waters of the Spey valley bring out so many different floral and sweet flavours. But that's just my preference......we are all individuals eh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

eurrgh peat aint my bag man haha whats your take on a dash of water? hahah that's like asking if you're a true scotsman


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Most Isay whiskys are peat based though. In fact the whole Island of Islay is peat....they still use it for heating. I think there is like one distillery on Islay that doesn't actually do peat based whisky. I am confused now
Dash of water is fine if you are getting into Blended whisky. It often brings out more of the flavours. I only tend to drink Malt unless out so water or ice stays in the bucket and not in my glass.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

lol ignore me I meant speyside heads all over. My guys not appeared for a meet and I'm stood like a lemon with.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2015)

Ah, come into the light my friend. 

Nice when you get stood up and you got a whole load of jailbait on ya! I cycled to a drop once with a unit in my rucksack only to get a text msg half way to say....can we re-arrange..WTF, of course, I love cycling around with swedges of green on me, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

aye, I knoicked the lad out of bed in the end. he wasn't happy but meh!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

I thought water was a joke until I saw Glenlivet water. I mixed some in and it really did release more flavor. I still enjoy it most over crushed ice - I know, I am a heathen!

The one tradition that really surprised me was drinking Remy after smoking a Cohiba. That is a true pleasure. The brandy is like paint stripper and it removes all of the cigar residue from inside of the mouth.

I need some hash - toodles


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

It'll soon be over Mo. How long you got till toke time?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

Depends. I am a contractor for six months and then I go full time. I want to start medicating now and I don't think they will care. People walking around in shorts and sandals. Some look high at work. I swear there is this one guy who looks like he just took the best bong hit and he is holding it in.


----------



## DST (Sep 9, 2015)

Mmmn, tuff one. Can they do Random testing on you as a contractor? I know most US firms do the test for permanent jobs. We had to tell our client here it wasn't happening in NL.Maybe stop a month or so before the end of the contract? Incase they want to transition you into their payroll and do all the testing.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah - or just roll in with a green cloud floating about 

Potatoes are getting flowers:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2015)

Freak tomato plant growing out from under the paving.
 
Oranje Lilleys 
 
Peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha Ha! you always get those things growing in your cracks.

Those Lilies are so pretty . Love those colours.

I have a question reguarding you tomatoe plants.
If you have a favorite, and you cut it down to a stump at the end of the season, will it grow back again when its ready?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ha Ha! you always get those things growing in your cracks.
> 
> Those Lilies are so pretty . Love those colours.
> 
> ...


Probably not but you can take a cutting and save it.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

Like Dr said, I doubt it Ambs. But Toms are the easiest things to clone. Just take a snip, in a jar with water and on the kitchen window. In a few days you'll have roots.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2015)

bonnie lillies man. regal colours haha


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 23, 2015)

my tomatoes got everywhere... it was like a plague of baby tomato plants sprouting up insistently in unexpected places....


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2015)

lilies are poisonous to cats, we got a load of dwarf red and orange ones in the garden lol. they come up every year.


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2015)

Lilies are poisonous to us as well in big enough doses...or so my wife tells me.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2015)

We picked our daughter up from LAX at midnight. This morning she had a temp of 106! 

They are getting to know me on a first name basis at the ER!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> We picked our daughter up from LAX at midnight. This morning she had a temp of 106!
> 
> They are getting to know me on a first name basis at the ER!


She getting anybetter yet?


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2015)

IT seems everyone is running a temperature at the moment Mo. Hope she gets better soon mate.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah My 12 year old caught cold then had real high fever last nite ... but this morning he's all good and back to playing games on his granmas tablet!


----------



## mr west (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's one of ours from this year, they come up at the end of june for a few days. My autumn cold has developed into a sinus infection, yay.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

They moved her to a multi-day stay room. It is a single room with a nice recliner for the parents 

I hope she is well enough to come home Friday. Her sister yelled at the doctor for not giver her enough pain medication. They gave her Dilaudid after that. It has helped but it still isn't fully killing the pain.

I need some of this to be finished!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

Lovely flowers Mr West!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

Sun....not much but its there, hopefully it hangs around a while.
 
 
 
Night shot.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

going to be a biotch to trim!


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2015)

Yup she's a bitch and will need trimmed so indeed....gonna be a bitch to trim. I've had worse I reckon.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2015)

Cleared out the last of the tomatoes. Some will need to be finished in paper bags. I'll probably make sugo sauce with the rest and freeze a few batches. Then pickles the ones that are bag ripened.
 
 


Mould is being held at bay the best I can. On the plemon. I have the dehumidifier in the greenhouse now and can't imagine it is going to stay dry here for the next month so I will attempt to move her in there. I wrapped one of the branches with a milk soaked kitchen towel. It worked for me before so hopefully will not loose the whole branch.
 
 
 
First of the paprikas are ready. I've had white fly and aphids on it...what a pita.
 
 
Happy gardening 
Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2015)

busy day big yin! weather might hold another week or so, it's getting right cold and damp of a morning here. fight the good fight haha.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2015)

The morning dew here is incredible. We're surrounded by grass as you know so all the windows around the place are soaking first thing. First morning came through I almost panicked thinking my extractor in the grow had gone lol. Looked out the window and everyone's place was the same. The garden furniture had steam coming off it yesterday lol. First time I have seen that in The Dam.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2015)

yeah same herez , damp and cold in the morning. but still sunny in the afternoon but now with a wee bit chill in da air. still in a drought.
Does el nino effect you? supposed to be a warm dry winter over here.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Not sure if El nino effects us....el windo and el raino for sure hits us hard though


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Still getting some bawbaws lol. Got plenty new flowers as well....not sure what will happen to those. 
 
Ambs. If your tomato stump has any growth you should still be able to save it...or if you have aby of the tomatoes left. Just dry some of the seeds out. I noticed this little bit of growth on my stump fnar fnar 
 
Basil I let go to seed for next year.
 
I normally get 1 or 2 compost babies but none this year. ...until this little thing popped out a couple of weeks ago. She was stetched to he'll so I potted and buried her (assuming its a girl) a little and she's been chilling in the greenhouse. Might throw her into flower for a giggle.
 
And some more plemon shots. I applied more milk to the kitchen towel this morning as well. It will not get rid of it but it seems to slow the spread and contain it.
 
 
 
You can see the edges of the mould (looks like botrytis to me) where it looks like it has died off a bit from the milk. 

Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2015)

the milk treatment does look like it's slowing the mould down. think that branch may still go though. the compost seedling looks nice and pinnate, probs worth a shot man


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Aye lad. Compokid has been popped into the cab.
Got some goo purging.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Trying to keep it at 100f


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Trying to keep it it 100f
> 
> View attachment 3510493
> View attachment 3510494


I can wait to get the invite out to the extract guys i mets shop. They are running pounds of oil at a time should be cool as hell to see them doing it. They are spending the 15k this fall and setting up a lab to pull color and taste out and they will add color and flavor back. Not my cup of tea but they say the collage kids pay 50 a gram for it like that.


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Pulling flavour out seems strange. Trying my upmost to keep flavour in....lol.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

Because when it tastes like pesticides and PM you want to remove that flavor and add something nice like pine or lemon...


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Because when it tastes like pesticides and PM you want to remove that flavor and add something nice like pine or lemon...


So making shite weed taste good then. I heard there is some ghastly shit that people put into extracts as flavouring. Entrants into the HT where warned about and faced disqualification if found out lol.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Pulling flavour out seems strange. Trying my upmost to keep flavour in....lol.





Mohican said:


> Because when it tastes like pesticides and PM you want to remove that flavor and add something nice like pine or lemon...


I am told not just to make it taste like candy basically. I like the taste of hash, oil, and good flowers so i could give a shit. When i asked him why spend 15k and he said to make a gram worth $40 when it only goes for $25 a gram here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am told not just to make it taste like candy basically. I like the taste of hash, oil, and good flowers so i could give a shit. When i asked him why spend 15k and he said to make a gram worth $40 when it only goes for $25 a gram here.


mind boggling the shit people do for money....
i like the taste of hash, oil, flowers, all of it.
if i want candy then i'll go buy candy


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

Perhaps it's a sign of the "Youth today", christ, never thought I'd say that, hahaha. It seems they like nothing better than things that are FAKE! Pop stars = FAKE, Movie stars = FAKE, Fast food = FAKE, Facebook Lifestyles = FAKE, AND NOW FAKE WEED, lol.. If I didn't have a child and one on the way I'd be like, just blow the fukking world up now and start again! In fact, lets not even bother starting again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Perhaps it's a sign of the "Youth today", christ, never thought I'd say that, hahaha. It seems they like nothing better than things that are FAKE! Pop stars = FAKE, Movie stars = FAKE, Fast food = FAKE, Facebook Lifestyles = FAKE, AND NOW FAKE WEED, lol.. If I didn't have a child and one on the way I'd be like, just blow the fukking world up now and start again! In fact, lets not even bother starting again.


I hear 100% DST. My wife keeps hinting on a 3rd and I refuse to bring another child into this shit. The human race is a bunch of morons who are so money driven its not even funny, and yes the FAKENESS prevails to the youth unfortunately. Ah well once you know how fckt it is you just have to live with it, make it the best you can for those around you...vape on


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

If my wife even has the slightest inkling towards a 3rd....I will chop my own baws off.
Like you say, just got to try and keep things grounded as possible. Just finished training. 
Had to close my email otherwise I was threatening to say some nasty things to my client.....who have now stretched me to nearly 2 weeks without giving me contracts for my team of guys. I said to them, I wouldn't mind so much but it takes you over 2 months to pay any of my invoices.....Enterprise companies, cunts, the lot of em.
Thanks to my plemon joint with a touch of erl I am now again a happy camper.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

DST said:


> If my wife even has the slightest inkling towards a 3rd....I will chop my own baws off.
> Like you say, just got to try and keep things grounded as possible. Just finished training.
> Had to close my email otherwise I was threatening to say some nasty things to my client.....who have now stretched me to nearly 2 weeks without giving me contracts for my team of guys. I said to them, I wouldn't mind so much but it takes you over 2 months to pay any of my invoices.....Enterprise companies, cunts, the lot of em.
> Thanks to my plemon joint with a touch of erl I am now again a happy camper.


I feel your pain, have been awaiting a contract for the last month.

Isnt it amazing how herb does that...


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2015)

Good luck with it.
I find it amazing I get these compliancy requests for all sorts of personnel documents ensuring my staff have signed their life's away, insurance and indemnity certificates requests and lord knows what else. It's like Robocop. I get 10 seconds to comply or I get threatened with being struck off suppliers lists.....meanwhile getting anything from them is like getting blood from a stone.
Thank munchy for cannabis indeed.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

You fuckers better not ever speek a word about no damn 3rd kid around my wife! Holy shit no


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2015)

Plemon. It's getting there. Still not convinced October will be kind to us. Today has been another goody. Think it gets worse tomorrow 
 
 
 
And a little bud tester lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm getting a taster off a pal a little later. 12 plants under 3 x 600's interested to hear his final weight. fingers crossed for an indian autumn lol


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's my little compost bairn. Popped her into 12 12 light regime....well. 11 13 if we are being analysis about it.
 
Pea soup this morgen....couldn't see 8th out the windows....and plemon was so wet and she wasn't even excited
 
All my favourite girls for my persie shmokeage.
Fireballs. Dog. Deep Blue. Hotdog and the reverse pollinated plemon almost done-a.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh. It's my son's new thing. He is either klaar (finished) or Done-a. I get my kill when brushing his teeth because before I have even get the toothbrush in his gob he's giving it "done-a done-a" lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

Almost finished the purge. Just a little bit still in the middle needs finished then we are good to go. I've had a bit from the edge and it fuks you up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2015)

lol little chip off the side eh haha what went in? Suns just broken through here. Should be your way by mid afternoon.

that plemons getting there man. Are you perma 11/13 or just one cab.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

Dog that was pollinated.

Main and side cab are both on 11 13 the now. I have the upper side cab for veg. Just bonsai-ing the clones I have in there until it's time to move them on. They are desperate to be up potted and are growing into the t8s now.

Sun is through now lad.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2015)

Hahahaha - love the tooth brushing story!

Is he saying it with an Italian accent?


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2015)

It's more of a Dutch sound. A plural will generally add an en to.the end of a word. But when spoken it sounds more like an ah or uh type sound which is what he is doing.  
I fimd it so freaking cool.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

So this is the Plemon as it stands. Been moved into the greenhouse with a couple of fans and the dehumidifier. Was full this morning and had been pissing it down all last night so happy I moved it when I did. It's really bad here with moisture in the air and warm weather to boot. Constantly lopping buds of that are blah
I'll see how it fairs over the next couple of days. Not supposed to be great here, but it could do with a little while longer me thinks!!





Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2015)

so near n yet so far. still looks nice enough still lad. it is October after all.


----------



## DST (Oct 6, 2015)

Aye. A tad frustrating. It's done freaking amazing all things being considered. And even the stuff I cut off it a week ago has a real nice fresh citrus zing to it.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Reminds me of the Ace of Spades pheno Nugbuckets has but more leafy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

well I should really be sorting out my lot. I look to have 5 males 4 females which i'd rather the other way round. need to get a pond pump sorted for the cloner ASAP. or they'll be too far into flower to snip. 

none of the males smell anywhere near the lemon stink the mother has. they may all end up in the bin.

Another stinker weatherwise today lad  think that's summer well and truly done.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2015)

Aye. Crap here as well. Wouldn't mind if I could get just one more day of sunshine alstublijft


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2015)

Does Plemon have sour cherry in it? Looks kinda like PapaPaynes Sour Cherry and with those lemon yellow pistils it looks very tasty. What kinda of flavor does it have and how does it smell?
Its definitely fall around here and so beautiful, a rain and wind storm came on Sat while I was on the other side of the state and left a massive sheet of western cedar leaves on my lawn. Took us all morning to rake and dump and I got a couple blisters. But the temps are just brilliant 50s - 60 - deg keeping it at such the perfect weather with sun and pretty clouds. Another sunny one today and keeping a close eye on my outdoor smelly cherrys. little tiny weeds are sprouting all around the area so im checking daily for those 2 little cotyledons to pop through, she has been kept at moist stable conditions. 
Hang in there DST, Th Plemon looks freakin AWESOME! which one of your strains would you concider the most mould resistant?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2015)

both Plemon, sour cherry and smelly cherry all have the original black rose from heath robinson in them hence their purple tinge's.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2015)

Plemon looks like Sour Cherry a bit (bigger yielder imo), but smells and tastes nothing like it. Total lemon citrus and earthy funk to the plemon. The outdoor is all down now. Just got a small indoor and a pollinated plemon to come down; This plemon has done great with mould all things being considered. I was expecting all of it to be moulded with the weather we have had.
Oh, and forgot, my compost kid came out as a cmale, looks like a sour cherry male actually, smells was a bit musky but nothing special.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Outside garden is all but gone for the year. Here's a few pics to keep you cosy over the winter.
Deep Blue



Fireballs


Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

frosty shizzle bru! Bet they're honkin.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Aye they got some nice ripe odours coming off them. The Deep Blue is a stinker all right.
Hotdog on the Club 600 is the frostiest by far thouugh. Didn't hear back from you about that clone so I potted it on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

dude what!? you're kiddin me?


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2015)

Nope. I needed to get shot of the aero-prop so had to do something with it. I can take another one for ya lad. The hotdogs seem like quick rooters.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2015)

ah aye I mind on. I had no where to put it. Hope the deep blue is same as your original lad.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2015)

Harvested the vertical cab a couple of weeks ago, its now on the cure. Got my veggers in there now with 1 x 600 pumping. And my percy grow has almost finished as well. Here's some pics.
Dog:




Deep Blue





Fireball Male:

Hotdog:


Have a great weekend.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

noice! Lush looking man. Plans for the weekend?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Harvested the vertical cab a couple of weeks ago, its now on the cure. Got my veggers in there now with 1 x 600 pumping. And my percy grow has almost finished as well. Here's some pics.
> Dog:
> View attachment 3527498
> View attachment 3527499
> ...


Really lush. The dog and the deep blue looked nice


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Harvested the vertical cab a couple of weeks ago, its now on the cure. Got my veggers in there now with 1 x 600 pumping. And my percy grow has almost finished as well. Here's some pics.
> Dog:
> View attachment 3527498
> View attachment 3527499
> ...


Looks awesome !!!!!


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2015)

Cheers folks, looking forward to smoking the Deep Blue again...although I don't forsee it lasting long, it's so bloody morish you want another joint when you have finished to enjoy the flavour - ribena/blackcurrant berry flavour, my god it smells so good right now

Plans for the weekend Don, well its the lads birthday so generally spoiling him, letting him eat loads of chocolate and sweets and watching cartoons He's off for an afternoon nap now though so it's Zatte oclock with a fat joint to mellow myself into the afternoon.

What you folks up too?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

19:30 Sat night here. Had a grilled tilapia for lunch along with a fried sea bass with plum/chili sauce, was pretty fkn tasty. Just received "A Treasury of Hashish" from the courier so paging through it. Cool book. Time for vapes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2015)

DST said:


> Cheers folks, looking forward to smoking the Deep Blue again...although I don't forsee it lasting long, it's so bloody morish you want another joint when you have finished to enjoy the flavour - ribena/blackcurrant berry flavour, my god it smells so good right now
> 
> Plans for the weekend Don, well its the lads birthday so generally spoiling him, letting him eat loads of chocolate and sweets and watching cartoons He's off for an afternoon nap now though so it's Zatte oclock with a fat joint to mellow myself into the afternoon.
> 
> What you folks up too?


sounds like a good day man, happy birthday to the lad hope he's enjoying himself..well having sweet dreams haha enjoy that zatte n doobie man.

she's away up the town with her mother shopping so I'm enjoying a hard earned laze on the sofa. Been meaning to put a curtain pole.up for days but been putting it off.

I could go a deep blue jakey myself just about now been donkeys since I tasted it

football the morra, the derby I actually think we might win. Clocks change and its early ko so it'll be a spoons breakie and on it.


----------



## DST (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow lad.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

Some pics from the rooftop:


And another one of my favourite views, Cape Town. You can see our apartment from here as well

Peace, DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice views. I especially like the Cape Town view. Spent quite a bit of time in the West of the country but only limited time in Joburg though I definitely will see more in the future.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2015)

shepherds delight bru.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

You in the oil or shipping industry vnsmkr?

Aye Don, twas a lovely evening for the shepards


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

DST said:


> You in the oil or shipping industry vnsmkr?
> 
> Aye Don, twas a lovely evening for the shepards


Aye oil


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's the next 4 for the vertical cab...got some vertical growing to do on them. Once they are spread out and tied back I am hoping they will get on it! There's 1 dog and 3 Hotdogs. Although the Dog is not in the pic, lol....so yeh, these are Hotdogs 




And the Fireball Male. Got a couple more clones of him going so this one will be getting culled soon. 

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

These are getting run in my homemade compost so gonna be interesting to see how they get on.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's the next 4 for the vertical cab...got some vertical growing to do on them. Once they are spread out and tied back I am hoping they will get on it! There's 1 dog and 3 Hotdogs. Although the Dog is not in the pic, lol....so yeh, these are Hotdogs
> View attachment 3531142
> View attachment 3531143
> View attachment 3531144
> ...


Great work !!!!!!! they look happy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> Here's the next 4 for the vertical cab...got some vertical growing to do on them. Once they are spread out and tied back I am hoping they will get on it! There's 1 dog and 3 Hotdogs. Although the Dog is not in the pic, lol....so yeh, these are Hotdogs
> View attachment 3531142
> View attachment 3531143
> View attachment 3531144
> ...





thewanderer718 said:


> Great work !!!!!!! they look happy.


They look great man. What do you feed?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Need to add some BB to the collection. Love the look of the fireball, dog, & hot dog. How much heighth do you have in your cab?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> They look great man. What do you feed?


I grow all organic in homemade compost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Home made compost can be excellent.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> They look great man. What do you feed?


They haven't been fed yet (well, any liquid nutes). The only liquid nute I use is from a dutch company called Bio Nova. It's the organic supersoil nute. Pretty low npk but has nice micro elements as well. I generally start to use that in flower and the odd low does in veg if needed.


thewanderer718 said:


> I grow all organic in homemade compost.


Cool. What do you compost? I have mainly used veg cuttings from the kitchen (no tatties though, they are a nightmare in compost I have found). Greenhouse waste and quite a bit of cut flowers. This lot I am using I used in the last grow with about 1/2 the buckets filled with the compost and they were fine. Fingers crossed for this lot.


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Need to add some BB to the collection. Love the look of the fireball, dog, & hot dog. How much heighth do you have in your cab?


Forgot this. the cab is 2.7m high and about 1.2m squared footprint. I run 2 600's in there in 8 inch cool tubes with a 8inch fan and 10inch filter. I've only struggled with height once. I use to run shelves but that was a pain and required a lot of smaller plants. In an attempt to stay legal (within the 5 plant limit) I got rid of them and now veg longer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> They haven't been fed yet (well, any liquid nutes). The only liquid nute I use is from a dutch company called Bio Nova. It's the organic supersoil nute. Pretty low npk but has nice micro elements as well. I generally start to use that in flower and the odd low does in veg if needed.
> 
> Cool. What do you compost? I have mainly used veg cuttings from the kitchen (no tatties though, they are a nightmare in compost I have found). Greenhouse waste and quite a bit of cut flowers. This lot I am using I used in the last grow with about 1/2 the buckets filled with the compost and they were fine. Fingers crossed for this lot.


Think the best is KISS organic. So easy and beneficial


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> They haven't been fed yet (well, any liquid nutes). The only liquid nute I use is from a dutch company called Bio Nova. It's the organic supersoil nute. Pretty low npk but has nice micro elements as well. I generally start to use that in flower and the odd low does in veg if needed.
> 
> Cool. What do you compost? I have mainly used veg cuttings from the kitchen (no tatties though, they are a nightmare in compost I have found). Greenhouse waste and quite a bit of cut flowers. This lot I am using I used in the last grow with about 1/2 the buckets filled with the compost and they were fine. Fingers crossed for this lot.


I use local compost from my local shop this season and I also have a 55gal drum of composted plants from garden and older soil mix


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Going to start a worm farm


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think the best is KISS organic. So easy and beneficial


Too true. My addled brain likes simple things!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 29, 2015)

DST said:


> They haven't been fed yet (well, any liquid nutes). The only liquid nute I use is from a dutch company called Bio Nova. It's the organic supersoil nute. Pretty low npk but has nice micro elements as well. I generally start to use that in flower and the odd low does in veg if needed.
> 
> Cool. What do you compost? I have mainly used veg cuttings from the kitchen (no tatties though, they are a nightmare in compost I have found). Greenhouse waste and quite a bit of cut flowers. This lot I am using I used in the last grow with about 1/2 the buckets filled with the compost and they were fine. Fingers crossed for this lot.


table scraps, fruit & vegetable scraps, eggshells, leaves, coffee grounds, pine needles, tea leaves ect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Have an older mate who has travelled the world and lived in most weed & hash areas. Originally from Cali, swears on burying whole fish...but ill stick with fish hydro...full outdoors..great


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah yes, I throw tonnes of Rooi bos tea on the compost as well (well, a few bags worth). How do you find the eggshells? Even when I grind them down with a pestle and mortor I still see them in the compost a year later. I didn't bother last year because of that...
I am sure a fish would be great for the soil, I generally buy my fish fillited so tend not to have too many fish bones/heads

Oh, I am flushing for the first time ever and adding molasses. Well, when I say flushing, the last couple of waters on my personal stash is getting molasses.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Throw a pinch of vinegar in eggshells then put that in compost. Faster


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Got a case of molasses coming tomorrow. I only feed water, coco water, aloe, and molasses...flushing..haha...molasses is awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2015)

Whole fish nae fillets


----------



## DST (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for the vinegar tip. I'll give that a bash.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2015)

Compost sounds cool to have but not the rodents it attracks.
Its cool your compost pile is up high abouve the grounds on your Deck DST?
Would and could rats still crawl up your building and get to your garden?
Does Dam even have a rat issue?
I saw a TV show that was all about rats in NYC. They crawl through the sewer pipes and up into the toliets. Its so creepy.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Throw a pinch of vinegar in eggshells then put that in compost. Faster


Thank you. i never thought about using vinegar, i am about to try it now.


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Compost sounds cool to have but not the rodents it attracks.
> Its cool your compost pile is up high abouve the grounds on your Deck DST?
> Would and could rats still crawl up your building and get to your garden?
> Does Dam even have a rat issue?
> I saw a TV show that was all about rats in NYC. They crawl through the sewer pipes and up into the toliets. Its so creepy.


There's plenty rats around the canals but never seen any around here Ambs. Too many cats roaming around 
I hear in London you are always hideously close to a rat wherever you are.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

After you crush the eggs up the vinegar will break them down further


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Theres plenty of rats in nam but they stay ground level and below. No rats shimmying up 5 stories of slick concrete


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

So the rooftop is not officially closed yet. This male Fireball has been outside for a few days, last night it was literally PEA SOUP outside ffs. I took a cycle to my friends coffeeshop and had wet hair when I arrived. I was like, cycling through clouds man, lol. I ended up getting donated (roflmfao) 760 widgets for my outdoor Plemon Now I just need to find someone who accepts widgets I am just keeping this around cause I think he's a handsome mofo. I've got a few clones of it to keep going! He's getting it tight soon and will join the cycle of life in the compost bin. Just let him enjoy the last square of sun the rooftop gets at this time of year.

Pic dump, got the 4 into the vertical cab and tied back. They look a bit wierd but they'll settle in and will be fine in a couple of day. I tend to go round and try and manipulate the fan leaves so they dont end up plastered against the walls. All new growth just falls into vertical mode lapping up the fake sun juice.from the 600s.


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

And here is the Deep Blue I have got going (not to be confused with Blue Dream, this is a BB strain).
A nugget I lopped off for an early tester.


Going to give her another dose of water and molasses today....need to get my act together as i got fairies to organise.

Peace, DST

oh, and a couple of Fireball nuggs drying>


.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

all set for the next round then lad. wtf is a widget ?

that hot dog looks the mutts nuts mate, nice one! i could do with a bdeep blue in my life....


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

It's what economists use when explaining things like production....I used it instead of eurotjes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2015)

lol I see. Much weight was the outdoor plemon?


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

190 oot the door.

Fair bit smoked lol. Maybe 220g total smokable. And there was a bucket i didnt bother with, just froze it for shish.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2015)

Shit looks good from the cab and the rooftop GH.I'm gonna have me a BB smoke today. Only thing I have is the lone Sour KushxCali Orange ATB!


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

Enjoy SupaM.
Just about to have me a plemon bong with some bubble on top. I love having a smoke post work out. 

My wife thinks I am crazy....pfft.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2015)

best time when the blood's coursing through the veins lad. always mashes you good n proper.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> best time when the blood's coursing through the veins lad. always mashes you good n proper.


Best time is before, after, & during. Seriously, try it. Performance enhancer...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2015)

Hells yes DST. all sounding spot on. the $$$, the connections, the endless frosty buds. 
What a freakin killer Rooftop Greenhouse season. Boy they come and go fast. Looking forward to next season. Awesome job mate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

DST said:


> And here is the Deep Blue I have got going (not to be confused with Blue Dream, this is a BB strain).
> View attachment 3534814View attachment 3534815A nugget I lopped off for an early tester.
> View attachment 3534816
> View attachment 3534817
> ...


That deep blue looks nice too eh


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

We picked up our new Bakfiets today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

DST said:


> We picked up our new Bakfiets today.
> View attachment 3541884


THose are cool DST!! Some local built some similar and are renting them to people to stroll around the park, kids love them.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

I hope our boys like it. I cycled back from the shop with my son in it and he screamed half the way until he was told to shut up.....wasn't the bike he's just being a pita at the moment. We've also got a maxi cosi holder in there as well for when the baby boy arrives. They are all the rage here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

There are some little smaller scaled ones here too (due to the size of people in general ), so 6 year old was flying around with 3 year old in front, they fkn loved it.


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Aye. They come in all shapes and sizes. Going out for a ride today


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

More pics please! Do you have a GoPro yet? Film everything - it will be gold in 20 years!


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

Will do Mo. But let me get the hang of it first.) Just trying not to crash into things at the moment. Small front wheel that's a deceiving distance away makes it a little tricky lol. Getting there though.

@jigfresh Here's my Deep Blue.
 

I took this clone a couple of weeks into flower and see no difference once it went through its thing. Perhaps I am not monster cropping correctly lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

I was worried about the small wheel. I had a terrible accident as a kid on a Schwinn bike with a small front tire. I crossed up the handlebars and fell face first on a mirror. Shattered glass was protruding from my forehead!

It was decked out like this:







but was this model of bicycle







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I was worried about the small wheel. I had a terrible accident as a kid on a Schwinn bike with a small front tire. I crossed up the handlebars and fell face first on a mirror. Shattered glass was protruding from my forehead!
> 
> It was decked out like this:
> 
> ...


Lol...I terrorized the neighborhood on my schwinn stingray 5-speed stick shift bike, I think mine had the same size front as back wheel though


----------



## DST (Nov 14, 2015)

We had things called Choppers with the gear shift in the middle lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I was worried about the small wheel. I had a terrible accident as a kid on a Schwinn bike with a small front tire. I crossed up the handlebars and fell face first on a mirror. Shattered glass was protruding from my forehead!
> 
> It was decked out like this:
> 
> ...


Check those names out....


----------



## SupaM (Nov 14, 2015)

Yea, we had the choppers with the extended front also....modeled after the motorcycles...hard as shit to steer. lol 
Great memories guys! ATB!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

DST said:


> Thanks for the vinegar tip. I'll give that a bash.


Try this dude. It works along with his other great recipes

http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/calphos/


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

A Deep Blue nug


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2015)

DST said:


> A Deep Blue nug
> View attachment 3545421


Premium, very nice. can't says mine is anything like as good looking as that, is that dried too?


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

Bunch of old stoners,lol..my mom would love this page.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a greenhouse 12'x 12' but never grown outdoors apart from the odd bag seed as a kid in the eighties. What is the average flowering time of a plant outdoors in UK, eg would an 8 week indoor grow still be 8 weeks outdoor from the sign of first flowers?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

looks ready to toke on to me! looks bloomin lovely


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

Gen, your Mum is more than welcome to join the rooftop gang. Keep us rowdy ones in check!

And yes. That nug was hung for about 10 days. Then in a tray for a couple then into a paperback the now and then finished off curing in the jar. It's pretty solid but there's still a bit to much give in it when squeezed gently. Few more days.needed in the bag. It's personal so it's getting attention. Smoked a jay earlier Don when we Skyped....tasting pretty creamy already. 

Re question on greenhouse. I guess you get early finishers but it will all depend on your location. Greenhouse location. And of course environment. For Northern Europe I would say you have got to be lucky or go for Autos or Light Dep to achieve an early harvest. We get too much light in summer for MJ to grow basically.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2015)

Never even crossed my mind that, I suppose we get 4am till 10.30pm from may till july august? anyway thanks for that plenty of food for thought. This is a snip off my latest bud, its a shef blue cheesey whatever it was but its crossed with a Jack H from a friend in Holland. Why are there no pistils? Don't get me wrong it puts everyone on their arse, stinks like a proper cheese and yielded 3.5oz off a badly grown plant, but it looks a bit crap imo? I think in the right hands this could be a proper strain? I am desperately trying to revive the stalk it came off because I never took a cutting.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2015)

The plant has probably gone through a reveg in early flower. Maybe an error in timers or power supply? This will often give you large flowers but they tend to be a bit loose and with slightly larger sugar leaves.
In can see brown stigmas so there must be calyxes and as such pistils. Looks like it would get the job done.

This def gets the job done. Dog. woof.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2015)

swollen calyx and receded hairs means well finished weed to me?! Its a rare sight admittedly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2015)

DST said:


> The plant has probably gone through a reveg in early flower. Maybe an error in timers or power supply? This will often give you large flowers but they tend to be a bit loose and with slightly larger sugar leaves.
> In can see brown stigmas so there must be calyxes and as such pistils. Looks like it would get the job done.
> 
> This def gets the job done. Dog. woof.
> View attachment 3545722


Firstly apologies for a long post... and its not directly about your thread. Great looking bud btw, awesome, shame we can't smell it!

Correct diagnosis DST lights on 24/0 for around a week. I have kicked myself all over for fucking it up but it was a shared project with a friend helping me out, not taking a cutting off it is proving the worst mistake ever. This was/is potentially ultra smelly cheesy berry mega smoke, very very potent its almost trippy, its grown badly and still yielded well considering the extra new growth slowing it all down. My pal says "maybe you fucked it up with the 24/0 but it could have affected the potency? A bit like a genetic freak" Its unlikely but who knows... 

Best I can hope for is the single tiny bud left on the branches grows enough and I get a clone. Its under 24/0 300w CFL but not looking good, plus re-vegged back to flower, then repeated I may just fuck it all together.

Anyway fuck the shitty plant I have several good mothers to play with besides. 

Due to a change of circumstance I can only do a 1.2 x 1.2 roof cube, thats no good for me, hence me looking at outdoors next year, this greenhouse is a belter but never done it before, I will be on here 24/7 next year! 

I have a long shift today. Xmas in the UK is a bloody busy time at the slaughter house, hate the job with a passion


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

You can still do a lot in a 1.2x1.2!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2015)

DST said:


> You can still do a lot in a 1.2x1.2!


Not when you're as grow em big basic as me, I couldn't get a yield out of a 2.4 x 2.4 lol. I know folk who claim to get 24 zips out of a 1.2 but they are exceptionally good growers. My scrogging, sogging and bending stems etc basically leaves a bit to be desired...


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

I have been growing them big as well (last run was 3 big plants 2 small). And unless you are a complete clutz you could set up a vertical and be surpassing what these people are claiming. 
It wasn't my best run, that was 43 but i was nigh on 31 this round.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2015)

I will give it a try and I'm going to have a good read about it tonight. If I got 30z off a sqM I'd be absolutely bowled over, thanks for the advice. I'm really into that idea of the vertical trellis type growing and a 600 tube down the centre, cheers for that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 19, 2015)

My biggest harvest was near 21 oz in a 2' x 3' closet (60cm x 90cm) running a vertical light.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> My biggest harvest was near 21 oz in a 2' x 3' closet (60cm x 90cm) running a vertical light.


@jigfresh fucking awesome!!!! 21 ounces jeezuz, in a 2x3. man thats awesome


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

So our neighbour asked us to water his plants while he has been away in Mexico for a year....still another 6 months to go
Anyway. His parents also come round and water so I stopped as there is nothing worse. I told him by email that I'll keep and eye on them and water if I feel they need it. Which I have done a few times. Anyway. Now this is happening to one of his plants. Any ideas. Looks like some nasty ass shit to me. I got a whole load of plants on our landing as well and don't want them catching this....I'll post pics when I get home...wifi here is shit.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok. Got 1 pic to upload.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Needs some of your famous bathroom cleaner spray!


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol. Well that will kill everything. Including the plant. At least my plants would be ok lmfao.
Funny Mo. Got a job in for a Tech Writer the other day and was thinking of you. but it was for rfp work which is just a sales chore in my mind. And it was in some crap Dutch town. Any place outside the Dam is shit lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

I made 200K one year just writing for crap little companies. I may go that route again. I am working as hard as I did then and making less money.

Thinking about starting a publishing company after my award winning success with an RIU author. Give HT a run for its money!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I made 200K one year just writing for crap little companies. I may go that route again. I am working as hard as I did then and making less money.
> 
> Thinking about starting a publishing company after my award winning success with an RIU author. Give HT a run for its money!


Good idea. Do it electronically only. Print is dying....notice the demise of newspapers and magazines.


cof


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2015)

My wife is starting her own publishing company, she could give you tips. Has already published an ebook and has a whole slew of ISBN numbers ready to assign.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2015)

I have an electronic collection of Rolling Stone. I would love to have the same thing for High Times!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have an electronic collection of Rolling Stone. I would love to have the same thing for High Times!


I collected these for decades when the mag first came out but just ended up with a huge pile of moldy paper  I haven't seen any reliable site(s) to download from. HT has it available for $60 year. Almost seems worth it

http://covertocover.hightimes.com/join/


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice treats mo.  Someone is having a good thanksgiving. haha


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2015)

I'll match you Mo! ....Goji OG in an extendo! lol ATB!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 26, 2015)

that's what you have when the doc tells you to cut back to one a day.


cof


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Kwazulu in back just topped with Dr Who on right and VN Sat 1 on left. 2nd and 3rd pic VN Sat 2. All freshly topped except the Who


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2015)

Damn D that almost looks like eggs of some description. Or perhaps fungus. Either way looks bad news.

Nice blunt supa! That'd take me 3 days to get through lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

DST said:


> Ok. Got 1 pic to upload.
> View attachment 3546945 View attachment 3546946 View attachment 3546946


Needs to be pressure washed with lemon juice


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2015)

Day 5 of flower.
 
 
 
Moms and Pops


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

Neighbours plants are bugs of some description. I have a pic of one of them but I think it's on my pc....

Here's a more pleasant pic


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

It leaves a white scuzzy which builds up to look like crystals or something.....gross


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Whats the name of that bug @DST? I have smashed some bugs that look like that, lately actually. I already topped 1 on my wifes trees as it had similar looking shit on it. Got a bath in basically lemon juice.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 7, 2015)

My cukes developed some of that white crap also late in bloom...I'm convinced it was a similar flying white bug. I'll hit 'em with the SNS systematic next spring regularly for sure! ATB!


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure what it is guys. Need to do some investigation. It's slow moving....doesn't seem to fly. Looks like some sort of mite/lice. Hard shelled anyway. Gave the plants a dose of pyrethrin (sp).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

DST said:


> Not sure what it is guys. Need to do some investigation. It's slow moving....doesn't seem to fly. Looks like some sort of mite/lice. Hard shelled anyway. Gave the plants a dose of pyrethrin (sp).


Yeah they crawl slow. I think they were falling off of some plant here. I noticed when I have given a good watering about a month back. Little fucking centipede turtles. I smashed about 20 of them


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

I am guessing they are mealybugs.....

https://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/mealybug/citrusmealy.jpg&imgrefurl=http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/mealybugs.htm&h=640&w=414&tbnid=2u4nrLLtcq88AM:&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&docid=HMncXwxARWSIsM&itg=1&usg=__DxHsSPdqe-lOf1NlPPgNbKIB6hk=


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

DST said:


> I am guessing they are mealybugs.....
> 
> https://www.google.nl/imgres?imgurl=http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/mealybug/citrusmealy.jpg&imgrefurl=http://mrec.ifas.ufl.edu/lso/mealybugs.htm&h=640&w=414&tbnid=2u4nrLLtcq88AM:&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&docid=HMncXwxARWSIsM&itg=1&usg=__DxHsSPdqe-lOf1NlPPgNbKIB6hk=


I will get some pics if I see more. The ones here looked like little dinosaurs, not that fungi look, maybe another breed of them and they were brown in color. They looked more like a centipede, same type of armor as the mealy bug and same shape as mealy bug


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2015)

Perhaps woodlice mate. They feed on wood material in the substrate but they will also nosh on leaves....they look similar but are a bit bigger and have that harder armour she'll. More brown in colour.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

Thats them...maybe they are munching chairs too...think they were under some of them


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 9, 2015)

DST said:


> It leaves a white scuzzy which builds up to look like crystals or something.....gross
> View attachment 3559249


Rofl I'm so excited to get to help if the residue that bug leaves is bubbly like spit it's called a spittle bug get rid of these vermin by simply rubbing them and the juice off the stalk or stem


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 9, 2015)

I figured it was just an odd bug from my home town but u got it to shower how simple minded I can be


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> Rofl I'm so excited to get to help if the residue that bug leaves is bubbly like spit it's called a spittle bug get rid of these vermin by simply rubbing them and the juice off the stalk or stem


Cheers for the post St1kybudz. I checked on google the images of spittlebugs and the resude these mealybugs leave behind is more like a crystalized substance than the bubbly spit that Spittlebugs leave behind. Saying that I sprayed and rubbed a whole load of the crystal stuff of the stems and underside of the leaves.

This is one of the Spittle bug pics.....unfortunately different from the fukkers who have taken up residence on my neighbours plant.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2015)

DST said:


> Ok. Got 1 pic to upload.
> View attachment 3546945 View attachment 3546946 View attachment 3546946


These are the pics I posted of the neighbours plants....


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you for bringing my original misdiagnosis to my attn look up mealybugs and scale lady bugs eat them and my book titled marijuana garden saver says you can also use alcohol wipes I'd just order lady bugs and introduce them to the green house problem solved organically hope this is what you were looking for


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 9, 2015)

Limonene will take care of it to but idk if I would consume plant material treated with it


----------



## St1kybudz (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

Cheers bru. I have given them a few sprays with an organic solution I have. Going to do some alcohol cleaning as well. Thanks for taking time to look into that!
Luckily these things are not on my plants, they are on my neighbours plants (non MJ plants). I would be going hysterical if they were on my own grow.


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

Fireball males still happy - ish in the greenhouse and it's almost mud December.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

very mild December we're having so far. still double figures for most the uk ( barring Gods country lad haha).


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2015)

FB male is not doing much but its sitting there quite the thing. And it's the end of December....and the door to the green house is open.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2015)

Its that scirocco wind off the Sahara keeping us with in double figures. Fb seems to be liking it


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2015)

My wife brought me some of my favourite cookies home.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful! What a good wifey!


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Tulpen tijd.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2016)

reminds me I should be tackling the jungle out the back garden for the summer. I wonder how many other gardens have perlite and hydroton pebbles mixed in with their tulip beds lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2016)

Lol. 100% of my garden is now reconditioned soil/coco (and the odd hydroton and of course perlite). I had the Tulips stored in my greenhouse over winter and have simply top dressed with reconditioned soil. I'll get a pick of the stuff I am using for reconditioning.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 5, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> reminds me I should be tackling the jungle out the back garden for the summer. I wonder how many other gardens have perlite and hydroton pebbles mixed in with their tulip beds lol.


Hahaha, I laugh about the same thing....sooooo much perlite in both our outdoor garden spots. I have a bag of tulips I need to get buried also. ATB!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

My bulbs are being brats - so slow!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are some very pretty clover flowers in the sun/shade:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's the soil line up.
Blood meal, bone meal, magnesium, calcium (had this bag for years) and Vinasse which is a by product of sugar beat/cane production. High in fulvic acid as well. And the composter enzymes.
  
Tulips making moves..
  
Collecting basil seeds.
  
Dad's little helper lol.
 
And good old rosemary 
 
Peace DST


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahh, bless the little helper.  So fun to have them helping out... well, until they start messing things up at least. ha


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2016)

I played service station attendant (remembers these?) who filled up Dad's car with the water hose.


jigfresh said:


> Ahh, bless the little helper.  So fun to have them helping out... well, until they start messing things up at least. ha



cof


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh NO !!!!!

And funnily enough, we still have service attendants here in Spain. I've only pumped my gas twice in a year. Although they don't do all the extras from times past like washing the windows and checking fuilds and tires.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Oh NO !!!!!
> 
> And funnily enough, we still have service attendants here in Spain. I've only pumped my gas twice in a year. Although they don't do all the extras from times past like washing the windows and checking fuilds and tires.


Most people under 40 weren't around when you pulled up to the pumps and an attendant would come to you window and ask "regular or premium?"...and then proceed to service your car.
I saw gas at $0.10 during a gas war.
grey matter is awakening


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2016)

They still do the full service in South Africa. It's great but does remind you how cheap some of the labour is....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 6, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Oh NO !!!!!
> 
> And funnily enough, we still have service attendants here in Spain. I've only pumped my gas twice in a year. Although they don't do all the extras from times past like washing the windows and checking fuilds and tires.


Hey Jiggy!
I was away for a while, and dont know how and when you ended up in Spain??


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Lurving this Hotdog.
  
And not to forget Deep Blue...yum.
 
Peace. DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Lurving this Hotdog.
> View attachment 3602968 View attachment 3602972
> And not to forget Deep Blue...yum.
> View attachment 3602974
> Peace. DST


All lkn great eh!! Bet that hotdog tastes nice. Deep Blue looks like a yummy hasher


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Jiggy!
> I was away for a while, and dont know how and when you ended up in Spain??


I got here almost a year ago. Me and some friends are having fun with a project down here. It's legal to grow seeds here. 

My tan is off the hook and my spanish is passable as local... as long as I don't need to say anything too complicated.

Life's never been better, and never worse. Trip it is how things works out. It's good having you back around on the forums bassman. My little girl is getting quite big, it's great.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Aye. Jiggy is Breeders Boutique Rodriguez in Espana


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2016)

Speaking of Rodriguez... I have a new girlfriend.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Say what!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 7, 2016)

@DST in the 2nd pic you can see the solid buds are foxtailing, and showing a great mix.
Frosty as always bro!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of Rodriguez... I have a new girlfriend.


that would tend to make the wife unhappy


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Cheers bassman.

Jig. Don't tell me it's the deli girl lol.
Money's on one of the little kids you are teaching English too....teachers pet. Either that or the car rental girls declared her love roflmfao


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 7, 2016)

It's all beyond explanation really. I'm sure it's all a horrible idea. :/ This whole adventure has taken us to many places we never would have guessed.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2016)

lol oh really Jig, well it just gets more interesting indeed!! You know what they say on the interwebs "pics or it didn't happen" .


----------



## Psychild (Feb 7, 2016)

It's a great feeling to log on 5 years later and see growers I looked up to still at it! I hope you all are doing as well as your plants are


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 7, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> Most people under 40 weren't around when you pulled up to the pumps and an attendant would come to you window and ask "regular or premium?"...and then proceed to service your car.
> I saw gas at $0.10 during a gas war.
> grey matter is awakening
> 
> ...





DST said:


> They still do the full service in South Africa. It's great but does remind you how cheap some of the labour is....


It is against the law to pump your own gas in Oregon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Speaking of Rodriguez... I have a new girlfriend.


Haha staying in Spain it is eh!!


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> It's all beyond explanation really. I'm sure it's all a horrible idea. :/ This whole adventure has taken us to many places we never would have guessed.


Nothing is beyond explanation, now fess up mofo!!! lol.

Welcome back Psychild.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

la vida loca Jiggy!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2016)

She's a person from my spanish school who I get along with. She just happens to be a cute, single girl 9 years my junior. I really just want someone to pass some time with when my girls leave me here alone. :/

And while this may be a poor decision, you have to admit, it's at least entertaining to hear about, no?

Wife's told me it's all good... she just doesn't want to ever meet her or hear anything about her. The more I type this stuff out the worse and worse it all sounds to me. I'm going to stop typing.

EDIT:


Thundercat said:


> You know what they say on the interwebs "pics or it didn't happen" .


Exactly... no pictures = it didn't happen.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

All I can say is, RODRIGUEZ DA PLAYAAAAAAAAAA, holy bit on the side batman....lol. I would be wearing my balls as a bow tie if I even thought of such things, you are truly a Spaniard now Jig fair play.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

Thats a Greenman Organics Black Malawi first and for size reference to the fan thats a Connoseur Genetics Cheese and Chong second. I am impressed with both of them!

@jigfresh its so easy to not live in the US . My friend is close to you there in Spain. Same area. Once I get back to work will make a trip over to visit him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm struggling to compute this in my brain. my lass would stab me up I'm 100% certain. I mean how the F do you even approach the subject like that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

Not all women are created equal. VN women are the same. They are not the same as "western" educated hmmm ladies haha. Wouldnt catch me with another "western" girl.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm struggling to compute this in my brain. my lass would stab me up I'm 100% certain. I mean how the F do you even approach the subject like that.


Well, it all starts at the beginning when I met my wife I was living with a girl who was in love with me. My 'roommate' got upset when I met wife and moved out in a huff, so I asked wife (who I'd only known for a month) to move in with me... take the other girls place. All the while the ex roommate was plotting with another girl (one whom I dated before any of the others showed up on the scene) to break me and my wife up. That lead to the birthday party my wife and I went to, in which the old ex roommate proceeded to tell my wife (not my wife then) how she was so wrong for me, and that I belonged with her (crazy drunk ex roommate). Oh it was ugly. I hid from the conversation and snuggled up to the girl who I dated first first out of all of them. She was still infatuated with me at the time. Really bad scene. So that was all in the first 4 months of me meeting my wife.

Then there was the professor I was in love with at my grad school... while I was with my wife. There was the girl in AA I asked to hang out with a bunch, wife said no to that, and I think it's a good idea.

When I headed off to Spain wife said it was ok if I found a Spanish girlfriend, she knows I don't like being alone. There was a strange relationship last year that never really went anywhere, only to awkwardness.

Other strange bits to add to the convoluted picture, in our first 5 years together my wife was often suggesting we get a professional to have some fun with. I was always the one to say, hmmmm, I'm not sure. Not sure what my problem was. Also a little pertinent is that my wife made out with a guy half her age at a work conference. I suppose other guys would have been upset. She 'confessed' around 10pm when she got back to her hotel. I thought it was pretty hot, the whole thing, She was 'only' 2 hours drive away, so I jumped in the car and got there around 1am. What a great night.

Wife also knows my past.... girl messes from here to Kindergarten. My dad and grandpa are/ were the same way.

Oh, and just found out my friend now has another single girl roommate. I think we're all going to Africa.

ffs... I wish all of this was a joke.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

De Rodriguez....


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 8, 2016)

ffs... I wish all of this was a joke.

just the makings of a soap opera


cof


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

BBC already tried a Spanish soap opera with expats, I think it was called Eldorado or something like that...didn't really work surprisingly, lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup, it was El Dorado...don't bother checking it out, utter crap. Jigs life is far more interesting....awaits patiently for the next instalment


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2016)

papa was a rolling stone!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

My Father and Grandfather were the same way. Grandpa was known as Hundred Dollar Bill! 
My Father took off when I was two and moved to Maui. My aunt went to visit him and found him walking down the street in Lahaina with a girl on each arm. When he saw my aunt he told the girls to split and they were angry and didn't believe that she was his sister!

It is hard being married and having girls just unexpectedly come-on to you. And I am not talking cougars or MILFs. I am talking gorgeous young women. It drives Mrs. Mo nuts. She knows that I would never act on it.

On a business trip to Italy I spent three weeks with my female counterpart from Milano. We discussed the whole acceptance (and expectation) of having affairs in Italy. I felt almost rude about my Victorian behaviour. My French teacher in Uni was just as puzzled by my strange monogamy. The funny part is that Mrs. Mo is French. Although she is French-Canadian and Catholic so that might be why she is as selfish as I am.

Wait until your daughter's friends start hitting on you. Poof! Mind blown.

Hey D - Have you ever heard the Dutch phrase "Like an angel peeing on my tongue" to describe something delicious?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2016)

I am not sure where I have heard it, Mo, but it wasn't in my memory banks so maybe many years ago.Very funny though, where did you hear it from? - alsof er een engeltje over je tong piest!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a relative back east that sends me cool word articles. Apparently a Dutch dad wrote a story about his little girl saying this phrase at school and her friends all laughing. He grew up with the saying but his wife grew up with it being "an angel cycling on her tongue" which is pronounced very similarly fiest/piest. He researched it and the historically correct one he says is piest 

I have added it to my list along with the Japanese - the happiness of a thousand pickles!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2016)

I like that one too. And it would be Fiets which is bike. 
We have a bakfiets which is a Tray Bike lol.
I also like the... Even poes op de bak zetten? Just put your pussy on the tray?..ie a women just gone for a piss lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2016)

and I thought my life was complex lmfao 

My folks swung back in their day, I went on a few naturist holidays as a bairn and thought nowt of everyone walking round in the nip. Looking back it was a terribly wasted opportunity but I wouldn't have know what to do with a lass at that age lol. well ish haha


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2016)

Well certainly in interesting drama, good luck with it Jig. My wife is very territorial, and would kill me I think. I gotta say it would be a hard spot for me, as much as I love my wife she is the only girl that I've ever been with. Now I wouldn't throw that away for just one, but I've thought before that is some hot girl was actually into me it would be hard to walk away. That being said I've never had a girl other then my wife that was "into me". I don't think I've ever had a girl hit on me or intentionally flirt with me, and if I have, I don't know it.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thundercat said:


> Well certainly in interesting drama, good luck with it Jig. My wife is very territorial, and would kill me I think. I gotta say it would be a hard spot for me, as much as I love my wife she is the only girl that I've ever been with. Now I wouldn't throw that away for just one, but I've thought before that is some hot girl was actually into me it would be hard to walk away. That being said I've never had a girl other then my wife that was "into me". I don't think I've ever had a girl hit on me or intentionally flirt with me, and if I have, I don't know it.


I am sure you just didnt know it. If you werent interested you might not pick up on it.Might seem like worthless chatter from a chic, and its not.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2016)

What I hate is that I get hit on by guys all the time, much more than girls. I dont have a problem with gay guys or anything, but do I look the part??


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm with bassman on both parts. Girls hit on us much more than we know it. And gay guys hit on me way more than girls do. Bassman... it's your muscles. They think I'm gay cuz I smile a lot.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> and I thought my life was complex lmfao


We also both have mental issues. lol

So... plans are getting set up. Looks like 3 young ladies and myself will be going to gaze into the depths of the Sahara desert together for a few days at least.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 9, 2016)

That sounds like one hell of an adventure. It also seems like hallucinogens should be involved, at least if I had a say they would be .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 9, 2016)

Dede said no girl friend for me


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What I hate is that I get hit on by guys all the time, much more than girls. I dont have a problem with gay guys or anything, but do I look the part??


Oh you definitely look the part honey....lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the tip Mo...I know you only mentioned it in passing but thought I'd give it a go after my trusty glass bottle sprung a leak in the lid....don't think I'll use it again anyway. Was much easier pressing hash with an iron.....on silk. Had to brush the dust of the thing lol. Doesn't get used much in this house.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

Will get a pic later. Pressed the 37 mu bag and it smells hotdogtastic


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

It is so much easier than using a water bottle 

Heat is heat.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

Absolutely....the whole thing took a couple of presses.  can't wait to chuff a bit.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 10, 2016)

What's the idea with pressing it? Makes it smoke better or something?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

Breaks open the resin heads and releases the oils to mix with the other matter. Enzymatic processes occur and a smoother, tastier, mellower (great for sativa) medicine is created. The longer it is aged the better it gets. 

Much like wine and crushing the grapes.


----------



## DST (Feb 10, 2016)

10g of the 37.
  
Still got the 73 to press. Might even press the 160 it actually looks not bad.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2016)

I took the 190 to the LA Cup and had the Rosin Technology guys press it. It was such beautiful amber goop!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> The longer it is aged the better it gets.


 man the stuff I pressed a month ago is getting nice. Give it two more and damn it is going to go to fast


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2016)

So did you guys already say how to do this on another page, cuz I got some hash I just made.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> So did you guys already say how to do this on another page, cuz I got some hash I just made.


Check out the concentrates section, rosin tech


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 11, 2016)

But that's different, right? That's the hair straitener stuff... this is pressing hash? I don't fucking know.... I just like smoking flowers.

And I hate looking around... so many different stories and dick wagging. 'Oh, you do yours with 190 degrees.... what a joke... everyone knows 180 is the shit' I'd rather poke my eyes out and smoke my un pressed hash. lol

So i guess you ain't spain bound anytime soon then bud? Shame about the bad news.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Its the same process. Can be done with flowers and hash alike. Not at the moment on the Spain trip, but things are working behind the scenes so still shouldnt be too far off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

My bad Jig they are talking about rolling pressed hash out into cannolis with a heated bottle. making thin patties with it by use of a heated bottle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I took the 190 to the LA Cup and had the Rosin Technology guys press it. It was such beautiful amber goop!
> 
> View attachment 3605417


looks like a complex bit of kit for straitening hair


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> But that's different, right? That's the hair straitener stuff... this is pressing hash? I don't fucking know.... I just like smoking flowers.
> 
> And I hate looking around... so many different stories and dick wagging. 'Oh, you do yours with 190 degrees.... what a joke... everyone knows 180 is the shit' I'd rather poke my eyes out and smoke my un pressed hash. lol
> 
> So i guess you ain't spain bound anytime soon then bud? Shame about the bad news.


Once you have got your dry hash from the bags. I ususally chop it as finely as I can, then let it sit to dry. I find by leaving it in a lump you get damp bits inside even after many days (doesn't dry the same as flowers as not as pourous). Then pour the hash crumbles into a plastic bag (the thicker the better). Then turn your iron on and set to the lowest setting. I put a dish towel over the plastic bag and then just ironed it and applied a bit of pressure. Start with a corner, lift the towel and see how it goes. Then continue.....Some hash requires more heat and more pressing, and various combinations of each. 
Good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2016)

I like to just run my bags once or twice then let it dry a couple of days after squishing the moisture out, then i just work itn my hands. I have to say dry ice i think is the better option but the kief always seems to come out a lot greener than I'd like


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2016)

It is the method I used to make the ball of hash in my avatar. Mulanje Gold sativa.







It was still too gooey to stay in a cannoli shape:



So I made a ball:


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2016)

If it's to gooey (also with bottle method) then I just pop it in the freezer. Soon gets solid again and easy to pry away from the plastic without loosing anything.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 11, 2016)

DST said:


> If it's to gooey (also with bottle method) then I just pop it in the freezer. Soon gets solid again and easy to pry away from the plastic without loosing anything.


Does freezing change the flavor?
I froze some buds once and the taste seemed all buy gone afterwards


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2016)

Not in my experience bassman. But that is with dried and pressed hash. I have put hash in the freezer before and it wasn't completely dry and that made it stink bad when I brought it back out and it was back at room temperature. So I personally avoid putting anything not totally dry in the freezer. Fridge is a different matter as the rh is very low in most fridges.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Not in my experience bassman. But that is with dried and pressed hash. I have put hash in the freezer before and it wasn't completely dry and that made it stink bad when I brought it back out and it was back at room temperature. So I personally avoid putting anything not totally dry in the freezer. Fridge is a different matter as the rh is very low in most fridges.


As its still wet, that water absorbs freezer smells. If dry there is no water to absorb...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Not in my experience bassman. But that is with dried and pressed hash. I have put hash in the freezer before and it wasn't completely dry and that made it stink bad when I brought it back out and it was back at room temperature. So I personally avoid putting anything not totally dry in the freezer. Fridge is a different matter as the rh is very low in most fridges.


I was thinking the trichomes froze and broke off the buds. Already being dry or in hash form makes sense. The bud I froze wasnt completely dry.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Does freezing change the flavor?
> I froze some buds once and the taste seemed all buy gone afterwards





DST said:


> Not in my experience bassman. But that is with dried and pressed hash. I have put hash in the freezer before and it wasn't completely dry and that made it stink bad when I brought it back out and it was back at room temperature. So I personally avoid putting anything not totally dry in the freezer. Fridge is a different matter as the rh is very low in most fridges.


Mine came out a little different from dry and frozen of the same strain. All in all though quality is there just slightly different. I got a guy still hits me up for that first batch of frozen gg4 I made


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Quite possibly. I thought bassman was referring to freezing flowers and then smoking them.
Anyhoo. Not much happening on the rooftop but the tulips are still happy.
 
And Rosey is still flowering 
 

Been taking.loads of clones from my money plant/jade plant. They make great gifts. All my neighbours have one and most friends. 
Younguns 
 
A wee bity older
 
And Mum who I got in 02.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

lekker jade plants bru, mines a beast now! bugger to dust mind


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

cheers lad. I hate dusting, plants get hosed down outside from time to time though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2016)

not a bad idea that! Cheers


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2016)

Not had any gnats in the grow room it seems. The nematodes must be doing there business.
House plants a different story. Also nematodes applied to house plants but nothing was stopping annoying gnats in our living room. Found the culprit today and hopefully some sand will don't the trick.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like hummus!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Did i say sand...i meant hummus. Great for keeping gnats away hummus

Planted some Violas and primroses


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Did i say sand...i meant hummus. Great for keeping gnats away hummus
> 
> Planted some Violas and primrosesView attachment 3617946
> View attachment 3617945


Cool. Colors are good


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

I gotta pick me up a jade plant!


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2016)

I can send you a cut


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2016)

Hummusing my grow out right now!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I can send you a cut


hell, I wont say no to that!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> hell, I wont say no to that!


No probs mate. Worth a bash. It'll be subject to the same check at customs though. If found they'll confiscate. Does riu condone then swapping of jade cuts


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2016)

The Jade Mum is about 14 years old I think....so sold stock


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

DST said:


> No probs mate. Worth a bash. It'll be subject to the same check at customs though. If found they'll confiscate. Does riu condone then swapping of jade cuts


I wonder what kinda crazy shit the customs guys see in a career..


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2016)

my boy pulled my not sure how old maby 40 year jade tree off the table today and a bit broke off grr lol. Could you not just send s leaf cuz they root real easy?


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2016)

Aye. Mine grows little mini plants out of the leaves from time to time....fukkin nuts.
Just pot the snapped off but Westy. Wee man was just wanting you to have another plant
And a leaf would still get stopped by customs if they checked it lol....dangerous things leaves.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2016)

My Fireball has had a little bit of extension work added on to the side. It's now just over 3 foot wide and just under 3 foot tall so fitting perfectly into its space.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 10, 2016)

That's a picture of health ^^^^
I read today someone left a HEAD at a coffee shop in town ? The body found in a burned out car! Talk about sending a msg!!!! Was their weed really that bad!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

Aye. There was the head left at a Moroccan Shisha lounge (not a coffeeshop). It was left looking into the window of the place which is supposed to have connections with the Moroccan mafia.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 11, 2016)

Always knew you could be dumped in the canal and even the police wont come look!


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2016)

Funnily enough the last 2 peeps to be pulled from the canal have been Brits lol. A Scottish lad I think as well.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2016)

Jacques Cousteau wanted to dive to the bottom of Lake Tahoe. California gave him permission but Nevada was against the venture. They were possibly afraid of him finding all of the bodies at the bottom.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Planted some broccoli, summer carrots, peas, and some lettuce seeds. Also got some basil (in hangers under the plastic bags )but don't expect then to pop up too soon....need a bit more warmth. Also stripped the old basil plants that went to seed...last pic.
 
 
 
 
 
Peace DST.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2016)

Looking nice D, just reminds me of the work i need to do in the garden lol.


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol. Aye tidied it so many times today what with the little helper I had....had. scoops of compost flying across the greenhouse from time to time haha. I was like...keep it in the bloody pots!....he went all sad and went. "Sorry Papa"...I felt so bad.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2016)

put your arms around him , tell him you love him, and tell him to please put the soil in the pots because you're having to clean up his mess, and you don't like that.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Tried that one first. ...didn't work lol. His language is coming on big time now though so communication is getting slightly easier cof. Poor wee sods learning 2 languages as well which my brain can't comprehend.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2016)

next step is warn him that he's starting to piss dad off.
That's a problem that I have is that my son has a high palate and his speech is difficult to understand....and it's only one language, I think, though sometimes I'm not so sure.


cof


----------



## DST (Mar 13, 2016)

Haha. I guess all teenagers have secret code and languages. I am not looking forward to trying to understand Dutch secret code....holy mind fuk.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 13, 2016)

as long as it's not Moroccan


cof


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2016)

All of this MySpace, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat stuff was where I lost them. They have so much more free time to learn and play with this tech.

I can't imagine the world your children are going to discover.


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2016)

So much wasted time more like Mo!!! ffs. Kids don't realise it's more fun doing than just taking pictures of whats happening. GET INVOLVED FFS!!! It's one of the most annoying things about going to Museums. It's a pet hate of the wife and I. People taking pictures of oil paintings that are 100's of years old and not even looking at them or studying them properly.....but hey, I have the picture to look at, and now all my friends can see I am looking at the Mona Lisa...how cool am I....you are a fukkin douche, that's what you are lol. It's frightening to see a 2 year old navigating around an ipad. We have now laid down rules and he only gets ipad/tv for a shortwhile in the morning before breakfast, and then no TV or anything like that until after 5pm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

DST said:


> So much wasted time more like Mo!!! ffs. Kids don't realise it's more fun doing than just taking pictures of whats happening. GET INVOLVED FFS!!! It's one of the most annoying things about going to Museums. It's a pet hate of the wife and I. People taking pictures of oil paintings that are 100's of years old and not even looking at them or studying them properly.....but hey, I have the picture to look at, and now all my friends can see I am looking at the Mona Lisa...how cool am I....you are a fukkin douche, that's what you are lol. It's frightening to see a 2 year old navigating around an ipad. We have now laid down rules and he only gets ipad/tv for a shortwhile in the morning before breakfast, and then no TV or anything like that until after 5pm.


I echo all of the above too.....same with my kids (4&6), we have limited them on the pc/i pad/tablet as they will watch cartoons for hours on end if you let them. They were both navigating web pages at 2-3. Scary and amazing in the same sense


----------



## DST (Mar 14, 2016)

Absolutely mate, if you let em they will sit like zombies eh. He use to grab the ipad and have Thomas the Tank playing while he played with his Thomas train set....RIGHT, ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT lol......time to build his own imagination. Not sure about you guys, but from an early age I just grabbed my jacket and ran out the house....normally until my Mum was shouting me back in because it was dark!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Absolutely mate, if you let em they will sit like zombies eh. He use to grab the ipad and have Thomas the Tank playing while he played with his Thomas train set....RIGHT, ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT lol......time to build his own imagination. Not sure about you guys, but from an early age I just grabbed my jacket and ran out the house....normally until my Mum was shouting me back in because it was dark!!!


yes ha ha ha, not funny when you see your kids do that. Both my girls I have seen do it time to time. I am guilty some times letting them occupy themselves with it so there is quiet time. Horrible habit . Yeah was just telling a friend same thing other day. We used to haul ass and go build shit, build forts, build tree houses, build camps, build skate ramps, build half pipes.... and not some shanty shit. And we were outside all day everyday if we could be. different generation......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2016)

totally D out the back and back afore dark for ya tea haha. usually come back smelling of fire or paint lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2016)

I loved building skate ramps!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2016)

I won't be putting in my application to th e Chelsea flower show just yet but at least there's a bit of colour on the rooftop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I won't be putting in my application to th e Chelsea flower show just yet but at least there's a bit of colour on the rooftop.
> View attachment 3631699 View attachment 3632174 View attachment 3632175


They look nice eh


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheers lad. Looking forward to my rooftop not being grey and wet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yes ha ha ha, not funny when you see your kids do that. Both my girls I have seen do it time to time. I am guilty some times letting them occupy themselves with it so there is quiet time. Horrible habit . Yeah was just telling a friend same thing other day. We used to haul ass and go build shit, build forts, build tree houses, build camps, build skate ramps, build half pipes.... and not some shanty shit. And we were outside all day everyday if we could be. different generation......


I used to love building car tracks roads n cities under my big old almond tree as a kid


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive been keeping creative while the tools were down, getting right into the whole cooking from scratch, satisfying !!
Been hanging about the house waiting on the baby since Sun night, and tried my hand at some Scottish tablet today. Easy recipe but soooo good. I only eat a small amount, give it away to friends and family!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh man real tablet. Soooo bad for you but tasty as.


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

eh hem...Scottish tablet lad lol....its better for you than a deep fried mars bar though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

Only just lol


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

debatable eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

Marginally battered n deep fried pizza slice would win overall probs. Haha


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

A guy I use to buy hash from when I was a young lad use to eat battered and deep fried pizzas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2016)

'used to' like as in past tense?!

https://munchies.vice.com/en/recipes/buckfast-ice-cream


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2016)

I would only hope for his health that he used to! Not heard sight nor sound of him since I got busted knocking on his front door. DS sitting inside ffs I just happened to have a little bit on me.....big bummers.


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2016)

Tulips coming along. 
 
Some carrots and fennel.
 
First of the peas popped.
 
Got some lettuce, cauliflower and red cabbage starts


----------



## DST (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi-de-hi campers. Put some Tom seeds down (yup. .running a bit late this year). Anyhoo. One is the tasty Tom or Dolce Rosso which I recently extracted the pips from a fresh tomatoe and dried quite quickly so let see if they pop. The other variety is a Spanish variety from my friends village. It's a quick finisher by all accounts lol. Called Marmande. Just soil atm lol

The lettuce is settling in. Still none of the seeds I dropped have shown signs of life which is a bit pants.
 
First real leaves on the carrots. Or Worteltjes as they get called in NL.
 
Broccoli babies and 2 new pea shoots popped up to say hello.
 
Red cabbage and cauliflowers doing what plants do.....Erm? chill and grow of course.
 
Couple of.pron shots. Deep Blue then a dog flower.
 

 
And this Fireballs male. Put outside a good month or so ago and with no sun it's still busting out its hairy purple bollox  
 
Peace and big purple bobbles DST


----------



## papapayne (Apr 6, 2016)

love the tour DST! better late then never - homegrown tomatoes stomp all over anything at the store. I was going to go from seed this year, but decided to wait and just get starts from my local nursery of heirloom stuff and save seed this year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2016)

I should have mine out but missus isn't entertaining the idea of me putting them in the conservatory. cat would probably destroy them anyway.

runaway strawberry plant just outside the greenhouse there. that FB male just keeps on throwing big shiny disco balls huh


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2016)

Toms aint illegal are they?

The FB male clone is now looking happy as well!! After it's flopsy episode.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2016)

hahah no they aren't but it seems the only thing allowed to make mess in there is the flaming cat. man he's such a douche. good news re flopsy haha


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds like the cat has your lady wrapped around it paw lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2016)

I know man, I'm taking notes haha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

When we got our puppy, way back when we moved in together, it destroyed all of my things and Mrs Mo thought it was cute.

Then the puppy ate a hole in her good suit for work and it wasn't so funny any more!


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2016)

Pansy posse....
 
Repotted the lettuce starts into the lettuce trays that had seeds in because I am dubious they will ever pop. Th ey haven't in previous years either ffs.
 
First of the basil poking it's head out.
 
Got a few cherry tomatoes germinated.
 
Potted up the reredos cabbage and cauliflowers. Pretty Primroses 
 
A Dog enjoying the Spring sun.
 
It's in a very tiny pot. A lot of plants will flower if root bound. It's one way to get those hard to flower plant pots at home to flower. I wonder if it speeds up the finishing process...at the expense of reducing yield.
 
 
Fireballs male getting it's frost on.
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

I keep taking pictures to post up here but get sidetracked!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice garden @DST


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2016)

Quite a few of the Dolce Rosso toms have broken ground....only.one of the Spanish variety so far. None of them peppers have come up yet....probably need some more warmer weather.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2016)

there's some irony in growing spanish toms in the dam and dam weed in spain lol. garden's looking great man


----------



## DST (Apr 16, 2016)

Another Spanish Tom popped up as well as more DR. Potted up the fennel, carrots, and broccoli. First of the tulip bulbs is out. Aphid tastic on the tulips....bad ant problem again ffs. I am going to try the ant lock boxes as I am a bit para about putting down powder with the yin running around.


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2016)

An early showing male Engineers Dream.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2016)

nice chunky caseyesc leafs on that keen boy there D.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2016)

Wee yins getting some outdoor wind training....got a bit too much for them though lol. So they shuffled off to the greenhouse for a bit

Pansy posse is going boss...

More tulip bulbs

Cherry toms....

Cheeky lettuce..

Fennel coming along
 And a bit of Headbanger


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

Lush colours on the pansies man. And the tulip with purp edging. I look at my garden and think it could have been great. Glad I didn't wast last summer clearing it of trees for nothing, oh wait....


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2016)

Not sure I could stand your situation lad. Stay strong bru.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got tiger blood mate haha I'll be fine.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh no! Not tiger blood! 
I think they have pills for that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2016)

yeah they're called 7 gram rocks.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2016)

Winning....


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

Getting cold here. Supposedly hitting zero over the next couple of days.
Cauliflowers 
 
Red cabbage
 
Broccoli 
 
Lettuce
 
Carrots
 
Fennel
 
Peas
 
Male Engineers Dream
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2016)

What are those weird things all over those tomato plants in the last picture?


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2016)

Shexy bit mutations Mo. You only get them on very special tomatoes.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking through the post for tomatoes.. Doh.. Guess its time for bed 
Beautiful garden D


----------



## nuggs (Apr 25, 2016)

keep at it Dst looks great. you been busy busy I see!


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2016)

nuggs said:


> keep at it Dst looks great. you been busy busy I see!


Cheers nuggs. luckily they do most of the growing themselves.

@HydroGp lol. I also first thought....hold on, what tomatoes haha!!!!!

Wee yins - Dog, Fireball, Hotdog, Male Fireballs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2016)

younglings all look fine specimens!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2016)

Last picture - hehe


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2016)

we planted some tom seeds that came from some toms year b4 last. They are all up now, mostly in the green house. The toms were from the cut u sent us D, so we keeping it going lol


----------



## DST (May 1, 2016)

Cool Fred. The Dolce Rosso are certainly vigorous....not.a lot keeps them down.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2016)

We didnt think they would work, being 2 year old seeds that havbe been in a piece of paper folded over kicking around the kitchen for all that time. Was super stoked when poppadge occurred.


----------



## curious old fart (May 1, 2016)

I have some seed that over 6 years old and still viable...not pretty, faded, but doable.


cof


----------



## DST (May 2, 2016)

Went out to pick up some rolling papers this evening and saw this birdy chilling on a car. Got loads of these Herons kicking about in NL....all the canals and dykes
Not sure what it was expecting to catch on the car though.
 
Engineers Dream week who knows until I look it up....
 
 
 

 
Peace DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 2, 2016)

Nice shot of the heron mate. We have the odd one in the Tyne and a few cormorants too. Love watching them fish.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2016)

Various:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2016)

And this:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

Yins of varying specie.....

Green Yins.....desperately need potting up.

Yin No 2....he's like. Fuk that play mat there's a whole World out there Papa.
Turn your back for a second eh lol.

Peace and may yer plants be merry.
DST


----------



## mr west (May 8, 2016)

My wife just asked me if Mo has finished his greenhouse yet, I had to scratch my head. So I thought Id ask. Wee man not staying on his designated play mat lol


----------



## DST (May 8, 2016)

The 10 million dollar Q....has Mo finished the greenhouse....did he get anymore injuries in the process...tune in next week to find out


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

I dont think he has unless he's keeping it from us  @Mohican you finish that screen room?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Yins of varying specie.....
> 
> Green Yins.....desperately need potting up.
> View attachment 3675004
> ...


Thats awesome. Yeah both my kids were rollers like me in my 20's ha ha ha ha. Different sort though. Plants are looking good brah


----------



## DST (May 8, 2016)

I don't think he has either. Maybe he's doing it this weekend lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

We had to keep pillows on both sides of the bed or they would roll off


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2016)

Today is Mother's day in the U.S.

I have the workforce but our tasks are consuming our time. 

I did wrench my back pretty good when I tried moving the scaffolding solo.

Between rain and trimming the current progress is here:



Trimming:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2016)

Last weekend we bought enough lumber and garden cloth to finish the project!


----------



## DST (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We had to keep pillows on both sides of the bed or they would roll off


His older brother wriggled off the changing table one day....thankfully it wasn't me looking after him. He's already 2 months ahead with rolling front and back so it looks like he could be off running soon.

Good luck with the rest of the build Mo.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Mother's Day was a success! Ground some veal, beef, and pork and made meatballs. Blueberry scones with lemon drizzle for breakfast.







Kitchen is destroyed and I will be spending the better part of today cleaning it.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

hahahaha I just saw the destroyed part. Looks scrumptuous


----------



## DST (May 10, 2016)

Azaleas about to explode with flowers.


Planted some Petunias
 
Tulips have been ravished.....
 
Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2016)

Get some fairladies!


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

They are proteted by ants. I need something to kill them without killing or poisening my kids.....


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Wasps and ladybugs take care of all of my aphid issues. Mantids work well too.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)




----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

We've kind of had this discussion before Mo
I have an ant problem....wasps are not very common in my garden and ladybirds are too random. And when you have ants they just attack the ladybirds. Never seen a mantid here before. If you have a natural way to get rid of ants without poisening kids I am all ears.


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

I was cycling back from the market today with the kids on the bakfiets when something flew right into my sunglasses. I stopped expecting to find a dead splattered fly or something....low and behold it was a ladybird. It walked around and as soon as I went to show Yin no1 it flew off lol...typisch!


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Windex


----------



## mushroom head (May 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Windex


Actually Mo?


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

No - old school - no tats. Well, I do have four dots for lining up the x-ray machine.

I always loved telling my kids I had tattoos.


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2016)

Had a visitor today:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Windex


Windex kills ants? I assume a contact kill...I am looking for something they take back to the nest.....the ant traps I think have neem in them. Maybe I should order a neem tree (not sure it would survive the Dutch weather though.)


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Windex kills ants? I assume a contact kill...I am looking for something they take back to the nest.....the ant traps I think have neem in them. Maybe I should order a neem tree (not sure it would survive the Dutch weather though.)


Water in some crushed neem cake pellets?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

Its a good addition to soil mix as well. My critters are less here. Not as many ants or mites....


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Azaleas really poppin now
 
 
Clones
 
About to chop this deep blue
 
Basil in one od the hanging baskets
 
Potted up the dolce Rosso seedlings. 
 
The Spanish tomatoes seem to need a bit more heat to germinate....2 new yins poking their heads up.
 
And a new clone for the stable...GG4. 
 
Peace DST


----------



## mushroom head (May 12, 2016)

Love your garden man! I'm growing a strain of tomato called mortgage lifter, 2.2kg fruit. I'm excited to see how they do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

man I love seeing your azaleas every year bru, lets just hope the winds stops away from them this year. fragile bloomin things. 

that GG#4 really kicking on now eh. did you hold on to the plemon or let it go?


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Love your garden man! I'm growing a strain of tomato called mortgage lifter, 2.2kg fruit. I'm excited to see how they do.


Mortgage lifter, love it. These dolce Rosso' also put out big....not sure they'd pay the mortgage though...I got a dog that does that


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man I love seeing your azaleas every year bru, lets just hope the winds stops away from them this year. fragile bloomin things.
> 
> that GG#4 really kicking on now eh. did you hold on to the plemon or let it go?


Mate they have.literally exploded in the space of a week....Awesome. Winds already picked up ffs. And there's a Yin that keeps going over and hugging them lol.
No lad. Wish I'd kept it but after the other room from oor man going sideways I am running out of space.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

I did get one batch out and an outdoor batch out. Guys at the GA said it went rapid and all the Italians bought tonnes of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2016)

Weird the Italians loved it. Its safe with a couple of folks but I'll be well pissed if they lose it.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

I would run it if i had another room as it's a yielder and has the shexy shexy appeal. Need to get that detached place sorted lad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

tell me about it kidda. plan is 20 in a 2.4 tent i reckon. beast it with 3 x 6's should hit a box n a half i reckon


----------



## DST (May 13, 2016)

What about a 4x4 in the other room as well

Daily Azalea....Gotta enjoy em while the last.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2016)

bonnie as lad


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

Holiday weekend update.
Oleanders 
 
 
Strawberry patch coming back to life.
 
Potted some carrots into one of the tubs (and a spare fennel as well).
 
Daily Azalea 
 
Chopped my percy Deep Blue.
 
And some Engineers Dream phenos.
 
 
  
And......


----------



## DST (May 15, 2016)

......one that didnt fit into the last post.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2016)

cracking engineers dream spears man.


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2016)

I need to pop those EDs!


----------



## DST (May 18, 2016)

Just had a downpour and the colour on the azaleas has gone up a notch or two. Quite amazing in the flesh. Phone camera not doing it justice....Yes i have a hard on for my azaleas loL.

Here's the dolce Rosso toms. Getting comfy.
 
First lettuce almost ready. 
 
Cherry toms
 
Spinach is looking a bit ropey....
 
Basil from my own seeds.
 
The Spanish Marmande
 
Pretty flowers
 

@Don Gin and Ton 
Gg4 certainly picked up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2016)

what do you feed the azealeas, try downing their feed they might last longer maybe

I mean in low feed btw


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful garden DST


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

Cheers Vnsmkr lad.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> what do you feed the azealeas, try downing their feed they might last longer maybe
> 
> I mean in low feed btw


Does it look like I am burning them mate? I feed them water and topfed some bonemeal, bloodmeal and vinnaskali (sp). I only give them water now. It's the wind that gets them. Luckily not so much wind at the moment.


----------



## DST (May 31, 2016)

The end is near....la da de da..Poor azaleas






Carrots

Strawberries

Cauliflowerflowers

Dolce Rosso toms

Pepper

Cherry Toms


Fennel


First peas.
 
Peace, DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)

DST said:


> The end is near....la da de da..Poor azaleas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking excellent mate. I did a bit of tidying and topping off a bunch of planters yesterday. Fkn wind and the few days of 1/2 day downpours have left things looking bare and settled out. Time to get some more veggies down soon. Still 1/2 dozen plants flowering which are rolling on. Happy days


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2016)

Rooftops can be harsh for that indeed...wind is the bain of my life here as well.


----------



## Gorguruga (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn what a beautiful garden there bro it is off the chain, and on the roof.


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you, and welcome to the rooftop. It's a bit windy at times but I try to not eat baked beans too often.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 1, 2016)

DST said:


> Thank you, and welcome to the rooftop. It's a bit windy at times but I try to not eat baked beans too often.


That day I was trying to handle the 3.5m long 4m wide bamboo shade which was stretched out straight from the gusts here, wife was inside shaking her head as I was yelling at the sky


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2016)

Yelling at the sky always helps!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 1, 2016)

The wind blew harder


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

Going to light dep this Hotdog.
 
Cauli
 
Radish and the beet below are in the old baby bath lol.
 
Beetroot 
 
Red cabbage
 
Basil
 
Not the biggest paprika I have ever seen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2016)

christ a couple of days of sunbeams and your rooftops gone nuts. that cauli is maffis for the time of year.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2016)

I am super happy with the caulis as well mate. They have quadrupled in size in the last couple of days...Looking almost ready to munch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2016)

cut into florets with a little bit sesame oil & seasoning, roast in the oven mmmmmm nom nom noms


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That day I was trying to handle the 3.5m long 4m wide bamboo shade which was stretched out straight from the gusts here, wife was inside shaking her head as I was yelling at the sky


Something needs to blow and I bet it ain't the wife.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2016)

Cauli cheese nom nom.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Something needs to blow and I bet it ain't the wife.


Nope she's just being a c*nt at this point. Time of the year or some shit


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous garden D!


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2016)

Cheers Mo, howsa the job? I read on your thread you were sick mate.....going back to an office is like sticking your kids in day care!!! Instant snot attack.



Vnsmkr said:


> Nope she's just being a c*nt at this point. Time of the year or some shit


You guys just can't bare to say the word CUNT, lol (it's very sweet and endearing, haha).......I giggled the other night when my wife said it (she was talking about a work colleague in another department lol), she just doesn't sound right when she says it. I think UKers say cunt the best. Although Ozzies are fairly good at profanities as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2016)

hahahah your missus ain't the norm lad. definition of star crossed mentalists you two, in the nicest possible way obvs.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2016)

Job is great! Top notch people and happy environment. Feeling better now - thanks for asking.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

A wee update. Most pics are from a few days ago....been a bit shitty and rainy here of late.
Red cabbage forming up now.
 
Hotdog...still not started the light dep yet ffs.
 
Engineers Dream keeper. Conker esque leaves like the Casey Jones and super solid and frosty.
 
A tasty biscuit my son made lol....I ak still alive
 
Caulis. Had one already. Was really nice.
 
Peppers
 
Peas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

excellent non sequitur there with the biscuit! everything's looking delicious chief. are those the beginnings of banana's out the very tip of the top calyx on the ED or just fresh green from an angle?

looks like shite weather for a few then back to warm and shite! Woop Woop for summer.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2016)

It's actually a stigma that has turned in on itself (just double checked). A few of the ED's had the typical Casey trait of throwing nanners at the end, and this one I must have checked a million times and they are all just these mad inverted stigmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

cross channel sighs of relief!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2016)

Excellent use of the word cunt.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2016)

that's reet funny haha. you're a deadset c*nt Kevin

The channel's hilarious.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

mr west said:


> Excellent use of the word cunt.


hahahaha fkn ha. Love it


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2016)

Told you the Ozzies had it locked down, lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 13, 2016)

Been a bit busy of late. Couple of shots from a few days ago.
 
Toms finally strated. 
 broccoli going to seed 
Paprikas
 
Some clones
 
Not very happy with the strawberry patch this year....might pull it end of.
 
Basil also started to flower.
 
Peas didn't fair well....
 
Will get more pics soon.
DST


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2016)

Beautiful!
Busy is good!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!
> Busy is good!


Agreed on both!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

lovely mix colour pansies D, they're edible you know?! 

gutter about the peas man


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

I've munched on a few nice flowers in my time, lol. Never ate a pansie though


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2016)

My first was in a martini, it is just meant to be garnish but they are edible, I saw a nasturtium leaf garnishing a well known local Michelin star gaffs dish the other day. 

fuck i could murder a dirty martini right now.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2016)

Scorchio on the rooftop.still waiting on the promised thunderstorms.....

Hotdog
 
Clones Potted up
 
Peppers
 
Toms....Dolce Rosso
 
Tom bush......no relation to Basil.
 
Glue fae indoors.
 
And the Deep Blue.
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2016)

Fennel gone to flower....Quite pretty.
 
Some blueberries. Not really sure but this plant has been yellow since the end of last year and I've given it a load of bits and bos without any joy. Think I'll gI've it a fresh pot with some new medium for next year.
 
And the strawberry patch. Lots more decent looking flowers...disappointing amount of fruit so far.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 21, 2016)

looking boss man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Fennel gone to flower....Quite pretty.
> View attachment 3737808
> Some blueberries. Not really sure but this plant has been yellow since the end of last year and I've given it a load of bits and bos without any joy. Think I'll gI've it a fresh pot with some new medium for next year.
> View attachment 3737809
> ...


Everything looks great DST. I love fennel and apparently everyone else in the house does too as nothing left here. Got to get some more


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> My first was in a martini, it is just meant to be garnish but they are edible, I saw a nasturtium leaf garnishing a well known local Michelin star gaffs dish the other day.
> 
> fuck i could murder a dirty martini right now.


Nasturtium blossoms are an awesome garnish and they get a lot of play in my kitchens. I love chive flowers too this time of year.


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Fennel gone to flower....Quite pretty.
> View attachment 3737808
> Some blueberries. Not really sure but this plant has been yellow since the end of last year and I've given it a load of bits and bos without any joy. Think I'll gI've it a fresh pot with some new medium for next year.
> View attachment 3737809
> ...


Blueberries like soil slightly acidic. Farmers here are always mulching with pine sawdust. I bet your soil is too high ph and it's locking out N.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

Amshif87 said:


> Blueberries like soil slightly acidic. Farmers here are always mulching with pine sawdust. I bet your soil is too high ph and it's locking out N.


Good suggesstion, thanks. My wifes Uncle in Toronto thought it would be a good idea to mulch pine bark into his veg garden and had a terrible season as the soil was too acidic for his general veggies. I am still getting fruit, the plant just looks like crap.......saying that, the magpies around here eat most of them before I get a chance. PRobably yield about a muffins worth!


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Good suggesstion, thanks. My wifes Uncle in Toronto thought it would be a good idea to mulch pine bark into his veg garden and had a terrible season as the soil was too acidic for his general veggies. I am still getting fruit, the plant just looks like crap.......saying that, the magpies around here eat most of them before I get a chance. PRobably yield about a muffins worth!


I feel you there, it's my first year at the new spot and all of my berry plants are on their first year. between the birds and the kids I made like 1 smoothie. Next year right.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2016)

Acid and iron.

I have been adding coffee grounds and bat guano to mine and it is starting to perk back up!

Nice Ferrari!


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

Blueberry muffins from the garden. Cinnamon sprinkled on top...no sugar butter icing or whatever you call it as we find it just gets too sickly for us.
 

Getting it's green back the blueberry. I kept it in the same pot. Have bottom dressed with extra medium and plenty kalk for the ph. Pot also had a freaking ant population in it....had real problems with them again this year. 
Keeping green thumbs crossed.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

Sunday night tipple to go with my after Eight joint.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

Fireballs


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi mate I noticed somewhere on here that you amend your own soil so I have quick question if you don't mind after mixing how long do you usally leave it before use thanks in advance


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Hi mate I noticed somewhere on here that you amend your own soil so I have quick question if you don't mind after mixing how long do you usally leave it before use thanks in advance


Hi Dude, depends on the state of the soil. However, if I am recycling soil from pots with roots, I generally leave around 6 weeks for the enzymes to get busy in there. You'll generally see the mycos on the surface of the soil after a few weeks (sometimes less) I guess it depends on the environment they are in as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Straight away


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 27, 2016)

Top dress as it goes


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Hi Dude, depends on the state of the soil. However, if I am recycling soil from pots with roots, I generally leave around 6 weeks for the enzymes to get busy in there. You'll generally see the mycos on the surface of the soil after a few weeks (sometimes less) I guess it depends on the environment they are in as well.


Ok mate thanks The soil isn't in that bad a shape and ive removed all the roots that I can see Ive also added some coco that I had lieing around.im off to the garden centre on the weekend to buy the other amendments then basically do I just mix it thorough once a week and do you water the mix while waiting ? Sorry for all
The questions and thanks in advance for the advice


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Straight away


Thanks man but I'm trying to make it for my next cycle in a few weeks So theres no real rush but I do need to Read up on top dressing as I know fuck all about it


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

I normally just leave the roots in there lad. If you get some sort of enzyme (composter) this will break them down and provide additional food for the plants. If recycling I would def leave it for around 6 weeks. If you are adding to a soil then I have used immediately, but I tend to use it as a base in a new pot when up potting. So have a layer of the amended soil, then add the plant that needs potted up, and dress the top.
I also compost as well so I will generally mix the amended soil into the compost and leave in a closed bin (or you could use a tarp as you would in a compost heap). I don't water unless the recycled soil has come from really dried out pots, and then only at the start.
If you can get a hold of some (which I know Jig has got some) Diatomacious Earth then add this into the soil as well. Great for critters, and also has all the micro elements a plant needs (you can buy plant based DE).


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't throw away your fans leaves.....well not if you run dank strains anyway. This was done without sugar trim.
73mu

37mu 
Hotdog on the roof.....sounds like the line to a song lol.
 
And let us not forget goodness gracious great Fireballs on the roof.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 28, 2016)

DST said:


> I normally just leave the roots in there lad. If you get some sort of enzyme (composter) this will break them down and provide additional food for the plants. If recycling I would def leave it for around 6 weeks. If you are adding to a soil then I have used immediately, but I tend to use it as a base in a new pot when up potting. So have a layer of the amended soil, then add the plant that needs potted up, and dress the top.
> I also compost as well so I will generally mix the amended soil into the compost and leave in a closed bin (or you could use a tarp as you would in a compost heap). I don't water unless the recycled soil has come from really dried out pots, and then only at the start.
> If you can get a hold of some (which I know Jig has got some) Diatomacious Earth then add this into the soil as well. Great for critters, and also has all the micro elements a plant needs (you can buy plant based DE).


Thanks man all taken onboard im going to start makeing my first batch on the weekend I'll keep you posted with how it goes.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Thanks man all taken onboard im going to start makeing my first batch on the weekend I'll keep you posted with how it goes.


I'll take some pics of the boxes of n.p.k and mg I add to the soil when I get a minute. Have fun and make sure not to put your back out


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2016)

Soil additives.
Bone meal. Blood meal. Sugar beat extract, magnesium and calcium.



Hotdog on light dep.


One of my compost and soil bins.


Strawberry flowers

Greenhouse


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2016)

Engineers Dream female
 
Basil gone to seed....
 
Some toms getting their red from the evening sun.
 
Glue clones
 
Fireballs
 
Peppers
 
Another glue clone
 
Deep blue
 
That's all folksez 
DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2016)

Getting to the good part of summer now fingers crossed...


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2016)

Little Yin constantly needs told not to pick green tomatoes or green strawberries lol. First of the season


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 14, 2016)

Those look yummy!


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2016)

Cheers thundercat. We had them with pasta, broccoli. And chorizo. Very tasty.


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2016)

And after a few ipa''s this was in order for brunch today.
 
But first a bit of a cruise around the Dam and across 't IJ on the ferry.
 
We saw a rather lush looking garden with nice sunflowers at the entrance. 
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Aug 14, 2016)

Hotdog enjoying the cloudy day ffs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Long as you had the IPA'S first


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 14, 2016)

Sounds like a canny weekend all told man. Brunch of champions right there fella.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 15, 2016)

Hell yeah bud, looks like a great time and good eats!


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2016)

Windy here. Wee update of the lassies...

Gg4 nuts stretchyness growing outdoors here.


 
Dog
 
Deep Blue
 
Light dep Hotdog almost there.
 
 
Night night 
DST


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2016)

Bloody miserable here. Plus I've got schildluizen on my indoor crop. (Scale mites). They don't move but they seem to spread rapid and in my vertical where all the branches criss cross one another it's a total nightmare. Been rubbing them off the stems with paper towels soaked in alcohol but they are fucking thing's up royally. They've come from outside my house on the veranda where I have a load of Birds of paradise and a big oleander. I've already taken down the oleander and hopefully not going to have to rip the birds....they're quite old and large (about 6 of them as well). Looks like I may have to chop the gg4 and dog early. Fireball's are ready already.
Here's a few pics....Just not of the schildluizen......unless anyone really wants to see em.
Shit day

Glue clone

Spanish tomato fail....marmande lmfao

Dolce rosso' rocking the place though


Dog. ED. Deep blue and Glues and Fb.

Hotdog saved from the rain.


Peace. And I hope it ain't pissing it down where you are. DST.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

Man that Hotdog is looking nice eh


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2016)

It's my last run with this pheno. She's lovely but has an annoying tendency to throw out male pods. Although on light dep she's been fine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

DST said:


> It's my last run with this pheno. She's lovely but has an annoying tendency to throw out male pods. Although on light dep she's been fine.


I know its not particularly funny, but it is a little bit that growing "normally" causes shat, but growing a bit abnormally does fine. Pretty anyway


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

Hotdog looking good for the chop...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2016)

get to the chopper!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

DST said:


> Hotdog looking good for the chop...
> View attachment 3764191


shit yeah, that bitch is ready to pop


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

Done. Just the lowers to do. Getting the hairstraighteners oot lol.


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 23, 2016)

What a beaut


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> What a beaut


Cheers. It's been a pita taking it in and out of the cupboard but it's been worth it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

Haha try shuffling 20-30 out of the storms daily


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

If you can fit it into your daily routine, no worries....but still a PITA lol. It was the 5 foot tall plant with branches flopping all over that always made it fun (don't think I have ever used so many stakes in 1 pot).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

The sky here is black as the ace of spades and the wind just went from nada to about 30 in a few minutes. Fucking rainy season


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

I use to spend most summers out in Singapore and the rain and storm drains, holy shit the rain was coming down at least 3 times...


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Yin 1 proved very useful as he could spot all the tomatoes in the back lower branches. Still got a load ripening up to harvest. Nice weather is helping to. My pepper ended up with mould so I've chopped it and left a small stump with a tiny stem. So hopefully get a new turn with that...we shall see.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

DST said:


> Yin 1 proved very useful as he could spot all the tomatoes in the back lower branches. Still got a load ripening up to harvest. Nice weather is helping to. My pepper ended up with mould so I've chopped it and left a small stump with a tiny stem. So hopefully get a new turn with that...we shall see.
> View attachment 3766753


I mistakenly fed the bhut jolokia I had and it died fully over a weeks time, so I pulled it up, piece of shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

Temperamental fuck I say. It was super healthy too. Only got a bit of NPK+ which all the other plants ate up


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 31, 2016)

hey dude long time no speak. just thought i would drop by and show the 1 crop of dolce rosso


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2016)

Well done.


cof


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

Lil ganja princess said:


> hey dude long time no speak. just thought i would drop by and show the 1 crop of dolce rosso
> View attachment 3769770


Awesome LGP. Tasty treats right there.
Hope you and the family are well.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 31, 2016)

ye were good still got loads still on bushes. we have 10 plants in our green house. any recipe ideas you can help with DST?


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 31, 2016)

I see you ask DST instead of Don. He would tell you to squeeze them for the juice for his bloody Mary's.


cof


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Aug 31, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I see you ask DST instead of Don. He would tell you to squeeze them for the juice for his bloody Mary's.
> 
> 
> cof


 i original got the cut from DST back in 2013. this crop is from seeds i took from the 2014 crop


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2016)

haha, I am sure Don could come up with something alcoholic to go with the toms

Here's a couple of suggestions.

Baking tray, cut toms in half and fill baking tray. Sprinkle with some olive oil, salt and pepper and if you got any basil, then a few bits chopped up and thrown in. Bake in the oven until the skins start to caramelise and go dark. Then remove and whisk. At this point if you dont mind skins and pips then eat as is (just thow some pasta on and mix up). Or sieve out the pips and the skins that haven't whisked up. Or use the tomato sauce/paste to add to mince or anything. I freeze it as well and save for future. Add some cream to it and you have cream of tomato soup - with the dolces you almost don't need to add cream

Moroccan meatballs. Best to use lamb but you can use beef as well. Chop up an onion and flat leaf parsley. Salt and pepper and cayenne pepper (1tea spoon), 1/2 teaspoon of ginger, 1 teaspoon of paprika, 1 tsp cumin. Mix together and then make the meatballs (I tend to make them quite small). Fry the meatballs on a relatviely high heat until browned off, and then remove them from the pan and put aside.
For the sauce, chop another onion and fry off in oil until see through. Then add the following: 1 teaspoon of cinnamon, 2 teaspoons of paprika, 1tsp cumin, 1/2 tsp of ginger. Fry these spices for about 20 seconds, then add up your previously made tomato sauce (see above). After a few minutes of cooking (doesn't need that much if you use a sauce, if you use tinnned tomatoes a bit longer (i normally use 2 tins). Then add the meatballs back and cook for around 15 minutes. Then add 3 tables spoons of fresh chopped coriander (if using dry, use 1 teaspoon and add with other spices). Then crack an egg for each person on top of the sauce and meatballs and place in the oven (best to use an oven proof dish). Or if you have a tagine then even better. Cook until eggs are ready (I normally cover the dish with foil so the eggs don't dry out in the oven.) Then crusty bread of flat bread and munch away.

End of season tomatoes. For the toms that don't quite make it to be red at the end of season. Take them down and store in a brown paper bag until they turn red. I then make tomato chutney with those. It's a kind of 3-2-1 recipe. I use the BBC one http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2949/homemade-tomato-chutney (you can tweak it as you want, add or take things away). I would highly recommend using cardomom seeds as they really add to the flavour of the chutney. 

Happy harvesting and cooking.

EDIT: Oh, and if you can get "harrissa" (most supermarkets sell it) Add that to the sauce for the Moroccan meatballs as well, about 2 teaspoons


----------



## Backyard dirt (Aug 31, 2016)

Lil ganja princess said:


> ye were good still got loads still on bushes. we have 10 plants in our green house. any recipe ideas you can help with DST?


Get a dehydrator and have delicious dried (not brittle dried, more like fruit leather dried) slices all year. Great on sandwiches and in pasta.


----------



## DST (Sep 5, 2016)

Well we won't be starting a jam factory very soon but we're still getting a few ever day.
 
Girls are flowering. Probably have to stick en indoors soon.
 
And more toms. ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

alcofrolic tommy juice. the barman in my local makes em fierce, plenty Tabasco and a raw egg cracked in it. if that doesn't kill you you're good to go.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2016)

hang over cure?? I aint had a hang over in decades lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm still hanging, but forced myself to go and train, actually threw up in the bin in the gym. classy as fuck.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 6, 2016)

I would have to agree with Mr. West. I haven't had a hang over for awhile.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'm still hanging, but forced myself to go and train, actually threw up in the bin in the gym. classy as fuck.


LMAO, you are a true trooper ha ha ha, puking in the bin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

still don't feel 100% today. now with added bruises. 

It's been crazy sunny here today. 21C at 8 bells in hamsterjam, if DST isn't down the brouwerij I say he's slipping.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

I hadnt thought of riding my bike in a few months but when I stay awake till fukn 3 then wake at 5 to gets kids up and bring to school, fuck some exercise. I know I should but Ive been on FUCK IT mode for a minute now


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> still don't feel 100% today. now with added bruises.
> 
> It's been crazy sunny here today. 21C at 8 bells in hamsterjam, if DST isn't down the brouwerij I say he's slipping.


Wish I had the time lad. Hectic atm. Was a super hot day though. Got the inlaws in tomorrow for a few days as well.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hadnt thought of riding my bike in a few months but when I stay awake till fukn 3 then wake at 5 to gets kids up and bring to school, fuck some exercise. I know I should but Ive been on FUCK IT mode for a minute now


You am me both my life is crazy right now. Someone stole my bike sadly so I'm on foot for a while.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Wish I had the time lad. Hectic atm. Was a super hot day though. Got the inlaws in tomorrow for a few days as well.....


Boo 

i bet your missus folks are pretty cool folk. Anyone I've met from there have lived some shit.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2016)

Aye, they are cool. PRetty chilled out almost hippy like. They love to walk across countries lol. They are walking across Portugal this time. Last time they walked across the UK, prior to that Italy, Spain, and a cycle across Austria (we joined them on that one).


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

much better than driving and not really seeing the country for sure. or like the tossers at gigs holding up ipads and phones. just enjoy the show ffs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

How about everyone going around now with a fucking selfie stick with their phone stuck in it taking photos of themselves


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2016)

I believe the first murder involving a selfie stick has already occurred...


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2016)

Family are all having a siesta. Bored and Drinking Cruz campo beer so thought I'd upload a few random pics. I must be bored as it takes about 5 minutes to upload per pic....v slow wifi here, pretty much like the whole of Spain...Just slow.
Something unlike Spain.... Engineers dream day 17 flower just before I left. Quick off the mark me thinks.



And a pic from our holiday gaff at Sunrise.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

lovely sunset there man. some pretty phallic silhouettes there mind haha


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2016)

That was Sunrise lad.
And the phallic culprit. A cactus the same height as the building we are in..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

Sunrise?! you not kipping without the smoke or the bairns have you up?


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2016)

Nights are long and lots of waking up and thinking....ffs, its only that time. Kids bless em are actually sleeping like troopers. Yin 2 hasnt actually woken up once through the night. Last night Yin 1 fell out of bed. We even joined two singles together and he managed to traverse both and fall onto a marble floor....never seen the wife jump out of bed so fast in my life. He only started crying when i picked him up though so it was more of a shock than anything for him. I mind of falling out bunk beds when i was little. Kids are floppy when sleeping


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

funny how kids are bouncy things when they're small eh. I was forever falling off stuff. They stuck two kids next to me on the bus seat to kindergarten after I fell asleep and took a header lmao. I was always up at 5 and knackered again by time for school. 

sleep's overated anyway man. cousin of death and all that...


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2016)

Aye. Snooze when yer deid eh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2016)

mind if i could nap, I'd be at it all the time. Maybe if I had more time to smoke weed I would.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2016)

DST said:


> Nights are long and lots of waking up and thinking....ffs, its only that time. Kids bless em are actually sleeping like troopers. Yin 2 hasnt actually woken up once through the night. Last night Yin 1 fell out of bed. We even joined two singles together and he managed to traverse both and fall onto a marble floor....never seen the wife jump out of bed so fast in my life. He only started crying when i picked him up though so it was more of a shock than anything for him. I mind of falling out bunk beds when i was little. Kids are floppy when sleeping


Well nothing funny about kids rolling off on the marble floor, but have to say I did giggle a bit. Sorry Yin 1 . Wish I could sleep more, my average night these days is 2 hours worth then Im up, sort of sick of that crap. Still say you are missing out without some huge cones over there DST . Only a few days left eh


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

No doubt I am missing my sleep assistance  can't wait for that totally oot me box feel off the first bifter when home.


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 22, 2016)

I went 3 days without because of the surgery and thought that would happen, but I was still high from all previous intakes. Like Willie Nelson's "Roll me up and smoke me when I die."


cof


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

curious old fart said:


> I went 3 days without because of the surgery and thought that would happen, but I was still high from all previous intakes. Like Willie Nelson's "Roll me up and smoke me when I die."
> 
> 
> cof


Hahaha. I am lucky to get a couple of joints in each day at the moment so detox was instant. Haven't had any wax recently and have a couple of iceolator bongs at home left so haven't been getting too monged of late. Need to sort that out


----------



## mr west (Sep 22, 2016)

im lucky if i get 7 hrs. up at 5.30 and bed at ten lol. I hope yin #2's arm is getting better, my #1 is off shcool today with a dicky tummy and bulling isues, mums gona sort it at school. Its a few bloody boys traking the mick cuz she wears trousers ffs. Nothing like the ridicule I got as a kid but stilll wanna kill someones child lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

mr west said:


> but stilll wanna kill someones child lol.


Sorta works like this: parents are cunts = kids are cunts


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

mr west said:


> im lucky if i get 7 hrs. up at 5.30 and bed at ten lol. I hope yin #2's arm is getting better, my #1 is off shcool today with a dicky tummy and bulling isues, mums gona sort it at school. Its a few bloody boys traking the mick cuz she wears trousers ffs. Nothing like the ridicule I got as a kid but stilll wanna kill someones child lol.





Vnsmkr said:


> Sorta works like this: parents are cunts = kids are cunts


I have felt that way several times and thought about beating up some parents for it.
Fortunately I didnt as everyone is a snitch cop caller these days.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2016)

mr west said:


> im lucky if i get 7 hrs. up at 5.30 and bed at ten lol. I hope yin #2's arm is getting better, my #1 is off shcool today with a dicky tummy and bulling isues, mums gona sort it at school. Its a few bloody boys traking the mick cuz she wears trousers ffs. Nothing like the ridicule I got as a kid but stilll wanna kill someones child lol.


Thats horrible mate. Poor wee h. Knowing lgp she'll whoop some ass.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have felt that way several times and thought about beating up some parents for it.
> Fortunately I didnt as everyone is a snitch cop caller these days.


Oh I dont hesitate to grab a little fuck by the neck and get right down close the the face, about a mm off and give them the killer look. The parents dont know what to think but they are afraid to say anything here


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I dont hesitate to grab a little fuck by the neck and get right down close the the face, about a mm off and give them the killer look. The parents dont know what to think but they are afraid to say anything here


LOL nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Since our street is a dead end all the kids gather there in the evening and play. If they are getting too loud at night I slide open the door downstairs and run out like a madman swinging arms and all . These days they hear the door sliding open and they fucking scatter like some bb's, funny as fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2016)

Sucks to hear that westy.. over something as daft as trousers as well 

As a bullied kid, I was taught not to start fights but finish them. unless fists fly say nowt, it's not for everyone I understand and tbh it does kinda make you a target for further bullying just to provoke the reaction. ah fuck that wasn't a real pearl of wisdom eh... these days I'd probably have been expelled from most schools.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

You can get expelled for self defense at school thee days.
100 witnesses say you didnt start it, but if you win you're the one in trouble.
Even heard of kids in trouble that didnt fight back, so getting in trouble for being bullied.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You can get expelled for self defense at school thee days.
> 100 witnesses say you didnt start it, but if you win you're the one in trouble.
> Even heard of kids in trouble that didnt fight back, so getting in trouble for being bullied.


Got to raise up those sheep proper you know


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got to raise up those sheep proper you know


But war comes and you are forced to be a killer, talk about double standards.
Then when its over better go back to sheep status and turn other cheek


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

well, sheep do what they are told, its the plan


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> well, sheep do what they are told, its the plan


I hate molds and rules.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2016)

No mold here!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2016)

We woke up to our eldest screaming and when I went in I was yelling at her to clamp it.

She was having a seizure with 106 F temp.

That'll make you rethink your ways hard.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We woke up to our eldest screaming and when I went in I was yelling at her to clamp it.
> 
> She was having a seizure with 106 F temp.
> 
> That'll make you rethink your ways hard.


I hope she is ok now!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We woke up to our eldest screaming and when I went in I was yelling at her to clamp it.
> 
> She was having a seizure with 106 F temp.
> 
> That'll make you rethink your ways hard.


No shit Mo she ok huh?


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2016)

That's nice. 



Mohican said:


> No mold here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> We woke up to our eldest screaming and when I went in I was yelling at her to clamp it.
> 
> She was having a seizure with 106 F temp.
> 
> That'll make you rethink your ways hard.


That's not nice


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2016)

She is doing great now at 27. She just needs to be careful when she starts to spike a fever. Apparently febrile seizures are not that uncommon in children.

How is your family doing D?


----------



## DST (Oct 9, 2016)

Probably the last update this year as the rooftop is closing down for the winter. I have pretty much stripped most on the dolce rossos and have 1 tom plant left that I am not sure of the type but they are slow at ripening. The pepper plant has reveged itself after i had chopped pretty much the whole plant down to a stump...and is blooming again....didn't expect that.
Slow Tom strain....

Pepper

Few dolce rosso left.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2016)

Move them inside and keep them going!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2016)

weather's well turned over here, down to about 6c first thing. hopefully your garden will finish up sharpish.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 10, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> weather's well turned over here, down to about 6c first thing. hopefully your garden will finish up sharpish.


down to under 13C here over night, but supposed to drop of soon with weather coming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2016)

pfff, woke up to a cool day this morning, it was 24c. Winter is here LMAO


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2016)

I am now back in long trousers....summer over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2016)

i wouldn't mind cold if we had real seasons. last year winter was basically a collection of types of rain. for 8 months lol. how very British of me to complain about the weather.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2016)

Stiff upper lip!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

I busted a gut laughing this morning. I usually take my 7 year old for a quick spin around the coast road before dropping her at school and she asked me why I didnt get her jacket. I said because its not cold outside, "yes it is daddy". I say no its not, you dont even sleep with a blanket at night, no way you are cold. She said "because you are from My (US) you dont get cold. I said honey I am from fucking Louisiana where it hardly gets cold so thats not a valid argument. She just shook her head. It was 25c. Feels awesome out


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Stiff upper lip!


this HTML class. Value is


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this HTML class. Value is


Video not playing for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Video not playing for me


Ahh sorry man..was a acdc song ..stiff upper lip


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

The Stinky Clog says that it's that time again. 
The narcissus are all blooming around where I live. I almost forgot my tulips. Last year I pulled all the bulbs and kept them dry in the greenhouse. They'd all started to sprout in the pot lol. Quickly planted the and they all seem happy. Have a good year everyone.
 
 
 
Inside veranda. 
 
 
DST


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

And lmfao at the sun pic. It's been pissing it down and cold ever since.


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2017)

Chopped the last little glue plant today. One of the tops.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2017)

we cleaned out our green house the other day and planted some seeds. the local cats have been using our tulip and hyacinth bed for a toilet ffs.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

Cats don't seem to be able to climb up to our rooftop....thankfully.
What you got going Fred?


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

Need to do some weeding in the garden. Found some rogues in the tulip patch


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2017)

well wifey planted em but i think there's pumpkins, carrots, cabbage, toms dr, and im not sure what else but if they all pop we gonna be in trouble lol. oh yeah some beet roots too, sweet peas , broc and calis and onions and the wife says thats it.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

I have planted lettuce and peas so far. Nothing has popped up yet. Need to get my swerve on with some more things.


----------



## mr west (Mar 25, 2017)

yeah we're on it better than we was last year lol, still got peas to plant and copious cannabis lol. Down to my last fire balls seed as the rest have been boys and ive fell out with the guy who has my fem cut lol hes also got my gg4 cut.


----------



## DST (Mar 25, 2017)

mr west said:


> yeah we're on it better than we was last year lol, still got peas to plant and copious cannabis lol. Down to my last fire balls seed as the rest have been boys and ive fell out with the guy who has my fem cut lol hes also got my gg4 cut.


I am sure that can be sorted. Going to be looking for a new Fireball male out the new generation myself. Put some cauliflower seeds down this afternoon.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 25, 2017)

DST said:


> Need to do some weeding in the garden. Found some rogues in the tulip patch
> View attachment 3912889
> View attachment 3912890


One of those babies could be the next elite, clone-only that takes the world by storm.


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

socaljoe said:


> One of those babies could be the next elite, clone-only that takes the world by storm.


They'll be given a chance
I ran some bubble hash and just poured all the left over in that bed lol. I'll be fucked if I can remember what I ran through the washing machine. I tend to mix all my trim and left overs from seeded plants together when doing a bubble run. We shall see....


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2017)

Tulip invaders uprooted and re-potted. No casualties. Mind these little ones have been in a freezer. Then washed for an hour or so and then dumped into an old soil bed over the winter. And people get stressed about how they store their seeds


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 27, 2017)

DST said:


> Tulip invaders uprooted and re-potted. No casualties. Mind these little ones have been in a freezer. Then washed for an hour or so and then dumped into an old soil bed over the winter. And people get stressed about how they store their seeds
> View attachment 3913643


I've been working my seed pot the last few nights at the camp. I've been tossing all the white seeds out the opening to my tarp shelter. I expect to find a bunch of seedlings if we ever get a rain.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2017)

That's what happened to me!



One of them ended up being REBAR.


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2017)

Mohican said:


> That's what happened to me!
> 
> 
> 
> One of them ended up being REBAR.


I was looming at some old pics. I had a plant started growing out of a black bin bag with rubbish from the greenhouse. Old soil, leaves, rubbish and such. Ended up tossing it i think. Cant remember why. Will get pic at some point as its on a hard drive.
Heres Engineers Dream.....Caseys got big balls.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2017)

God I love the look of Engineer's Dream! I need to pop those old seeds Jig gave me way back when. I already missed the last moon.


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 31, 2017)

Mohican said:


> God I love the look of Engineer's Dream! I need to pop those old seeds Jig gave me way back when. I already missed the last moon.


Sunday and Monday are good above ground days. I'm putting peas, corn and green bean seeds in dirt. 

http://farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2017)

I have caulis, lettuce, and peas down and nothing has sprouted. Got quite warm here which is not great for germination of lettuce. Got a few starts at the gardening centre yesterday. As well as some new flowers for my trays. Pics when potted up.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh. My son chose all the flowers haha. I thought it was really sweet when we arrived he was like "wow Daaaaad, look at all the pretty flowers!"....keeping an eye on him hehe.


----------



## DST (Apr 1, 2017)

fuck all happening here....


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 1, 2017)

DST said:


> View attachment 3917280 View attachment 3917281 View attachment 3917282 fuck all happening here....
> View attachment 3917283
> View attachment 3917284 View attachment 3917285 View attachment 3917286 View attachment 3917287


That reminds me. I need to plant some cilantro.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds like the start of a next generation farmer. Start teaching him now about soil science and plant genetics.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2017)

So i guess these are the chosen few. The Engineers dreams are hungry mofos. And i love the tightness of the blue pit (and its colouring). The OG clone (temporarily named OmfG) has gone a bit woopsy but i am sure it'll be fine. Gave the EDs a little bit extra N with a wee hit of Mono N27
Ed male...hungry and vigorous.

ED female.

Blue Pit

And the 4 with the OmfG clone at the front looking a bit scraggle.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2017)

They love to have a ton of depth for their giant tap root - you understand.


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking fine as always D. I got my gg4 bk thankfully and something called "Hey Dave" which by all accounts is a casey cross something lol.. Greenhousewise we got sweeet peas and toms a popping left right and centre lol. Need to buy some more pots haha.


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2017)

hey guys its Lil Ganja Princess ere hijacking mr west. i just thought id drop by an show the start of the Green house growing this year.

Beetroot Left. Center Sweet peas




DST i need you advice. i saved some seeds from the dolce rosa Tomatoes (like i do every year since i got it from you) .this year ive had this little three leaf appear. Has it happened to you



More Beetroot
 

Also have carrots that a few have sprouted. and waiting on the kids pumpkin to sprout now might have to plant more just in case


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2017)

Never seen that before lgp. How funny. Ita a keeper lol. I normally put a few seeds in each starter pot and toss any runts. I think thats what I'd do with that one.


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2017)

Put a few more seeds down
 
Tulips coming up
 
 
 
Fat wee leaveses


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2017)

Rooftop update.

Tulips are showing after their late planting.
 
 
Rosemary seems to be constantly in flower.
 
Pink kisses
 
 
One of the strawberry patches is going ok. The other is a bit behind and the new shoots and leaves are not looking great 
 
Cauliflowers doing what cauliflowers do...
 
Broccoli sprouts
 
Beetroot
 
Random. Peas, spinach


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh. The Grote kaasjes kruid is a Large Mallow fyi.

Lettuce and the 2 tulip maryjane babes i am keeping.after potting up.


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2017)

I think i am going to keep this Blue Pit. It reminds me of the dog in how it looks, viney structure, tall, and nice heavy flowers with a skirting of sugae leaves around the bottom like a hoola skirt. And the flowers remind me of the uk clone onlies. The smell started off pure fruity and now its got a real darkness behind it with a citrus fruit combo.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2017)

OGKush x DPQ. Running this again. I hope shes as sexy a smoke as she looks. Bit of a longer finisher as well. Big yields to be had though.
 
Engineers Dream F5. Not as much colour as the F4 mum but flowers are rock solid which the f4 lacked in. Fruit pastilles ( fruit and sour) smell.
 
 
A Blue Pit clone. This was my no1 but unfortunately it also had a few male sacs appear. Its the shortest of the bunch. But looks to be the longest finisher as well.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2017)

This is the Blue Pit no1 (clone above)...still in flower. Looks a week off...ish.
 
This is the Blue Pit i am keeping. No4 funnily enough. Smoke test still to come.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2017)

Azaleas starting.
 pansy posse
 
Tulips beong mullered by aphids.....again zzzzz.
 
Various seeds
 
More seedlings
 
And some lettuce and cannabis chilling.
 
Slainte.
DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Flipped the switch on my vertical cab today. Shit pic but whatevs...
 
Engineers Dream and Blue Pit.
 
Engineers Dream male. He had all his main colas chopped off. Didnt seem to mind being a stump....just grew back fine and dandy. This was in the eaely Spring sun so seems a hardy wee fukker.
 
And the ED male clone.
 
Needs potting up desperado.
Peace
DST


----------



## DST (May 10, 2017)

Gg4.


----------



## DST (May 15, 2017)

Some pics from the rooftop. Any questions all you posters please let me know lol?


----------



## DST (May 15, 2017)

Pics continued....


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2017)

How are the little men?


----------



## DST (May 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> How are the little men?


They are awesome Mo,  Yin no2 is now fully on his toes and walking/running/getting into mischief. Yin no1 is even more crazy about trains than ever. Next week we go to see Thomas the Tank and Friends at the train museum....and we are getting a train there. OMG, I have never seen someone so excited 9 sleeps, I think heads might explode with the anticipation before then!
Hows your girls? Ones at Uni if I remember rightly....


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2017)

Haha - Legos, trains, and cars (Hot Wheels, Matchbox, and Corgi) were my kid crack. My girls loved the Playmobil and Duplo kits and then they graduated to Legos.

Our youngest graduated law school and passed the bar. Getting sworn-in in two weeks on Hawaii.
Eldest is an IT security guru at a video game company.
Both are with very cool guys and they seem to be serious.

It has been a long road and we have almost paid off all of the bills  
Still living like we are in college!


----------



## DST (May 17, 2017)

Hawaii sounds like a nice place to live

2 wee light deps flowering nicely now.


Peace DST


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2017)

Is that sunshine I spy?


----------



## DST (May 17, 2017)

Was up at 50 degree c in the direct sunlight.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2017)

That's hot!


----------



## DST (May 21, 2017)

I just couldnt get the camera to pick up the blue hue in this male. Jaggy as leaves like a stingy nettle.
 
 
 
Gg4 with its legs spread for the vertical.
 
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2017)

Veg update. Dolce rosso toms coming along nicely now.

Radish

Basil

Cauliflower heads are a popping.

Hopefully the magpies dont savage my strawberries this year.

Cucumber
 
Peace DST


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2017)

Groot kaasjes kruid flower (mallow?). 
 
It closed up this evening.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2019)

How’s the roof top garden going this year?


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How’s the roof top garden going this year?


I got so excited when I saw the post on this thread  I figured it meant new garden pics .


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2019)

Wow! Pure wonder! I was missing shots of your garden D, it’s truly inspiring! I started putting together a greenhouse when I moved to my present place but failed plastic (old stock) left me wanting for time to redo it. I gave up on it and haven’t revisited it yet. I always appreciate the lushness of your dolce rosso’s particularly but you truly have a green thumb sir! Bravo!


----------



## jungle666 (May 2, 2019)

This bloke seriously knows how to garden


----------



## DST (May 13, 2019)

Thanks guys, blushing as he spoons porridge into Yin2s mouth lol.
Will get some shots from the start of this season put up soon


----------



## DST (May 13, 2019)

why am I feeling my child, he is such a lazy so and so


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

Azaleas popping
 
mint has come back strong and parsley


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

got some cauliflower and broccoli on the go.
some new flowers to brighten things up.
Salie, lavender, duizenblad (1000leaves aka "achilea mil Paprika"


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

dolce rosso army


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

last post....some of the girls and a wee laddy.
some peas coming through
 
and a red pepper/paprika


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2019)

DST said:


> dolce rosso army
> View attachment 4333082


I love our azaleas buddy! 

How many years have you been growing those dolces? They always look delicious!


----------



## DST (May 14, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> I love our azaleas buddy!
> 
> How many years have you been growing those dolces? They always look delicious!


a good few years now bru, ever since we got the greenhouse so like 8 years ish, lol, I have no exact idea my brain is so mince these days Haha. They make the best sugo sauce though. Combo of juicyness and sweetness is spot on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2019)

Holy Toledo’s! You garden always dills my pickle! Makes me grin like a possum eatin a sweet tater!


----------



## Thundercat (May 14, 2019)

DST said:


> a good few years now bru, ever since we got the greenhouse so like 8 years ish, lol, I have no exact idea my brain is so mince these days Haha. They make the best sugo sauce though. Combo of juicyness and sweetness is spot on.


I knew it had to have been a while. It seems like as long as I've been watching your gardening antics  at least.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2019)

Some pics from the rooftop. Been raining constantly here for some time ffs.
 
 
 
   
Have a dry weekend, peace DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey there Mr D, looking lush as ever, hows tricks?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 15, 2019)

Those purple spike shaped flowers are beautiful!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2019)

mr west said:


> Hey there Mr D, looking lush as ever, hows tricks?


all good kids.keeping us on our toes as usual. yersen? what's happening. I see your bingo grow was busted lmfao


Thundercat said:


> Those purple spike shaped flowers are beautiful!


sensation deep rose 'salie' or salvia nemorosa.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2019)

Lmao two weeks ago a curry house grow was busted no wonder its hard to score in this town lol. Yeah we all good having a quiet fathers day. Loving the world cups we got going on atm. Its shocking the uk mmj thing. Not 1 nhs scipt been made


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2019)

mr west said:


> Lmao two weeks ago a curry house grow was busted no wonder its hard to score in this town lol. Yeah we all good having a quiet fathers day. Loving the world cups we got going on atm. Its shocking the uk mmj thing. Not 1 nhs scipt been made


biggest exporter in the World though....fucking 'May' family Tory cunts.


----------



## mr west (Jun 18, 2019)

also you have to have exhausted all the other treatments, opioids and such and all the other addictive crap. Thanks but no thanks ill stay a criminal lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 18, 2019)

Heya westy! Long time!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2019)

mr west said:


> also you have to have exhausted all the other treatments, opioids and such and all the other addictive crap. Thanks but no thanks ill stay a criminal lol.


it's a total disgrace mate. the hypocrisy is so blatant.


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2019)

home grown broccoli for supper....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks so tasty. You are Growin 2 of my favorites, broccoli and cauliflower. I had a hell of a time cutting up my cauliflower head yesterday morning. That monster was a beast to chop apart! Do you grow carrots? . I like to dip my carrrots in peanut butter as a snack. I hate the inconsistency of store bought veggies. One week they are sweet and tasty, the next week they are flavorless. It’s frustrating.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 18, 2019)

Yum!


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looks so tasty. You are Growin 2 of my favorites, broccoli and cauliflower. I had a hell of a time cutting up my cauliflower head yesterday morning. That monster was a beast to chop apart! Do you grow carrots? . I like to dip my carrrots in peanut butter as a snack. I hate the inconsistency of store bought veggies. One week they are sweet and tasty, the next week they are flavorless. It’s frustrating.


I did last year but haven't got round to it this year. never had much luck with carrots to be honest. my gosh, the broccoli was soooooo sweet. Worlds apart from the bitter after tasting stuff you buy in the shop.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2019)

How’s the watermelon over there? I imagine it being quite difficult riding one home on your bicycle. They are tasting spot on right now over here. The cantaloupes are also exceptional right now.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 21, 2019)

I love cantaloupe, it kills my blood sugar though! So sad!


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How’s the watermelon over there? I imagine it being quite difficult riding one home on your bicycle. They are tasting spot on right now over here. The cantaloupes are also exceptional right now.


lots of watermelon available. Yin 1 requested one when we were at the supermarket the other day (sitting in our fridge waiting for the 30c temps we get this weekend). Wouldn't try bothering growing them here though tbh....


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2019)

cauliflower is on point this year.....tastes amazeballs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

Cheers mate! Enjoy the nice warm weekend! I’m eatin this bowl of seedless watermelon all day long.believe it or not it’s from Walmart and it’s damn good. Usually their produce sucks .but this area seems to get the Bomb ass watermelon hook up. 
Your cauliflower is coming in strong, very nice formation! 
Do you have a good recipe for flavoring it in the oven? Like with a bit o crustiness to it. And Brussels sprouts as well.


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2019)

if I eat brussel sprouts I eat them with bacon and onions.
for cauliflower I tend to go for a cheese sauce made from old cheese (3years ripened). I do like cauliflower bhajis they are the bizz!!! I like Indian food though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 23, 2019)

DST said:


> if I eat brussel sprouts I eat them with bacon and onions.
> for cauliflower I tend to go for a cheese sauce made from old cheese (3years ripened). I do like cauliflower bhajis they are the bizz!!! I like Indian food though.
> 
> View attachment 4354067


We had Brussels sprouts with fried sausage and onions just the other night. It was so good my daughter asked if we can have Brussels everyday .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2019)

This watermelon was a freebie from Walmart. The last one I showed you was from a farm in North Carolina/ Georgia. This one here is from a farm in Missouri. Getting these watermelons into my apartment is a bitch. They roll all around my car from one side to the other and then into my cart across the parking lot , pass the apartment building and up 2 flights of stairs. That’s how much I LOVE watermelons. How do you do it?
Mike
Cut it open and WOW! Look at the color. This might be the best yet!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2019)

Perfect! More ripe and it will go mushy, nice melon


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2019)

My 2 Yins would devour it....given the chance. Looks perfect. 

My Tom's are coming along....


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2019)

I don't have the same issues getting watermelons into our apartment 

this ones a Mini.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2019)

Lmao. I’m sorry DST. I had no idea.


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao. I’m sorry DST. I had no idea.


hehe, we also get the normal huge watermelons but they are selling these mini watermelons in the shops as well


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2019)

had our mini watermelon tonight. super sweet and the pips are edible they are so small (you can't even feel them). Its the one thing that bugs me about watermelon...the soding big black pips.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2019)

Those seeds were a real problem. We use to play games with them as kids. There was the one stupid fucking game where you count the pips one by one . after you have all them .you say one pip at a time and say Rich man, poor man, begger man, Theif. Rich man, beggar man, Theif, rich man , begger man, Theif... poor man. until the final seed you get the answer. And that is the type of man you will marry. But your supposed ed to say it in order. So fucking dumb.


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those seeds were a real problem. We use to play games with them as kids. There was the one stupid fucking game where you count the pips one by one . after you have all them .you say one pip at a time and say Rich man, poor man, begger man, Theif. Rich man, beggar man, Theif, rich man , begger man, Theif... poor man. until the final seed you get the answer. And that is the type of man you will marry. But your supposed ed to say it in order. So fucking dumb. View attachment 4363113


hehe, like the petals you pull of a daisy.....she loves me, she loves me not.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2019)

How is the garden doing in the heat wave? Do y’all have Air Conditioning? Have a nice weekend and Happy Birthday!


----------



## DST (Jul 26, 2019)

Fuk me it's hot,.....we ain't use to this shit Ambs!!! haha. I have a portable air con second hand and put that in the boys room before their bed. We have an air ventilation system but it doesn't cool. The garden is banging and my.light dep gg4 is getting there. It's going to be a nice tomato harvest me thinks.
Here's a snap looking into the greeny
 

here's the girls I have been vegging outdoors, they'll be going in the vertical cab, lmfao, that's gonna be a giggle. Stay cool, peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2019)

Lol, isn’t the excessive heat absolutely brutal! Luckily everyone has Air conditioning here and I just bolt from building to building and stay the fuck inside. It must be so uncomfortable for everyone over there. I hope but passes soon ....Overheating is no joke. Try to stay cool. Cold showers, ice bags, frozen drinks. On the other hand Your garden appears to be loving the heat! Your plants look insanely happy! It will be a bountiful harvest for sure! Looking real good there dst!


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, isn’t the excessive heat absolutely brutal! Luckily everyone has Air conditioning here and I just bolt from building to building and stay the fuck inside. It must be so uncomfortable for everyone over there. I hope but passes soon ....Overheating is no joke. Try to stay cool. Cold showers, ice bags, frozen drinks. On the other hand Your garden appears to be loving the heat! Your plants look insanely happy! It will be a bountiful harvest for sure! Looking real good there dst!


Thanks Ambs, I think we are getting some relief this coming week. Its soneasier to make yourself warm rather than cooling down. I think we have it lucky in the Northern Hemisphere. Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2019)

DST said:


> Thanks Ambs, I think we are getting some relief this coming week. Its soneasier to make yourself warm rather than cooling down. I think we have it lucky in the Northern Hemisphere. Have a good weekend!!!


Right, you can always put something on to warm up! In the heat that logic deteriorates quickly. Forced air ftw, we are such wimps here in the American Southwest. Growing up in Colorado we didn’t even have a cooler on our house. 
Ambs, your in Oklahoma these days right!? It’s pretty moderate there, save the stray tornado, right!?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Right, you can always put something on to warm up! In the heat that logic deteriorates quickly. Forced air ftw, we are such wimps here in the American Southwest. Growing up in Colorado we didn’t even have a cooler on our house.
> Ambs, your in Oklahoma these days right!? It’s pretty moderate there, save the stray tornado, right!?


Yes I am in Oklahoma. Locals tell me it’s an unusually cool beautiful summer. I have only been here 6 months. I was warned the summers here are nasty... very hot and humid but it’s has been pretty great this summer, some locals tell me the best summer for like 30 years. So I got lucky so far. Feb when I moved here was very cold in the single digits but no snow.. so I’m not so sure yet. I like it a lot so far! Hope your having a beautiful summer colocowboy!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks, you too Ambs! It’s been mild here too! All the wet weather around the coastlines is keeping it cool I think. I’m glad either way, was ready for a scorcher so yay I guess!
Still on my bucket list to come to the dam! Some day! *Sigh*


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2019)

I am praying for a dry October because this girl won't be finished until the end of Oct....ffs. 
Shes over 7 foot now....I am 6'3" and cant reach the top. She's stopped stretching and flowers are setting in. Tarp will need to be put up soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2019)

How are the buds lookin? I Hope you have dry October!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How are the buds lookin? I Hope you have dry October!


it's been soaking...2 weeks of rain ffs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 4, 2019)

DST said:


> it's been soaking...2 weeks of rain ffs.


Bummer man. Better luck next time.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bummer man. Better luck next time.


it ain't over yet.....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2019)

Had a supervisor today in the garden:


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2019)

bloody hell. took me a wee while to spot the little dude.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2019)

Good brain exercise.

Check this guy out - I was looking at these pictures yesterday and I was wondering why I took this one. I didn't see him at first.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Good brain exercise.
> 
> Check this guy out - I was looking at these pictures yesterday and I was wondering why I took this one. I didn't see him at first.
> 
> View attachment 4407044


Omg!!! What is that thing? How big is it. Fuck man, do those things get in your house?

What’s up DST mate? How’s it chugging away on your ‘dam rooftop?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2019)

DST said:


> bloody hell. took me a wee while to spot the little dude.


That one is cute, I don’t mind a little gecko action . When I lived in Hawaii they would crawl on the walls and totally trippy. They were absolutely fascinated. One of them could have even been Jim Morrison.


----------



## DST (Oct 13, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg!!! What is that thing? How big is it. Fuck man, do those things get in your house?
> 
> What’s up DST mate? How’s it chugging away on your ‘dam rooftop?


rain rai and more rain. dats wots up!!! booo. really depressing tbh. Still need time but she is getting chopped soon...mold is kicking in now. Been raining for 2 plus week non stop ffs. Supposed to be sunny today (with the odd thunderstorm lol)...but no sun and lots of rain so far.
Here she blows OMFDOG.



here's the type of sun we get


made some scones to cheer us up.

and now am gonna get baked on some 'fresh frozen live gg4 hash rosin' get yer tongue round that mofos.

slainte mhath
DST


----------



## Mohican (Oct 13, 2019)

The little one and the big one are the same kind of lizard. The big one has just been around a bit longer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

How’s it DST?hows the weather?Weather here has gone to shit here. Last week I was wearing a tank top. This week it’s raining and freezing cold. This place absolutely sucks. We had one week of nice fall weather. That’s it. 
Did you chop the beast down yet?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2019)

It has been in the high 90s here all week. Fires breaking out everywhere! Tomorrow is expected to be cooler.

When I lived in Colorado, Halloween was always the first snow. Same thing there - it went from summer to winter in a day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

Mohican said:


> It has been in the high 90s here all week. Fires breaking out everywhere! Tomorrow is expected to be cooler.
> 
> When I lived in Colorado, Halloween was always the first snow. Same thing there - it went from summer to winter in a day.


I don’t really like it. It’s too shocking. I’m looking to leave here in August. 
I heard about the fires. Cali really gets hit hard with fires.How much is left to burn down at this point?And I heard PGE is going to be doing rolling blackout for several years during fire season. Bummer.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 26, 2019)

This year’s weather is really dramatic shifts everywhere.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2019)

We had lots of rain in September and a freak frost which basically shut down outdoor here in OR.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How’s it DST?hows the weather?Weather here has gone to shit here. Last week I was wearing a tank top. This week it’s raining and freezing cold. This place absolutely sucks. We had one week of nice fall weather. That’s it.
> Did you chop the beast down yet?


hey Ambs.
weather here is weird. one min rain....next min its warm. this week it's over 15c up to 18. Shorts type of weather for us.
Beast has been chopped. Done it in 2 stages. Pressing it all. Return is not great but some pretty amazing looking extract.


peace DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2019)

congratulations DST. That is so clean looking. It looks like some really great stuff. Like melted provolone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2019)

How’s the greenhouse going? Do you use it at all during the winter months ?


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How’s the greenhouse going? Do you use it at all during the winter months ?


not really DAT. only to store pots and bags of re amended soil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2019)

DST said:


> not really DAT. only to store pots and bags of re amended soil.


My plans changed mate. I won’t be coming out in January. I have an important business meeting to attend. Instead we will come out in June so hopefully you have some greenhouse action poppin around then or some weed you need help smoking and trimmin. Will work for weed! Have a Happy Turkey day!


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My plans changed mate. I won’t be coming out in January. I have an important business meeting to attend. Instead we will come out in June so hopefully you have some greenhouse action poppin around then or some weed you need help smoking and trimmin. Will work for weed! Have a Happy Turkey day!


much nicer time to come....greeny will be in full effect


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 27, 2019)

That rosin taste as good as it looks?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes - how is that rosin?

Happy Danksgiving!


*




*

Copied from the Chucker's thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Yes - how is that rosin?
> 
> Happy Danksgiving!
> 
> ...


That is so cool. Is there a video of smoking it? Or is just a novelty?

do y’all have a good gummy recipe?


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> That rosin taste as good as it looks?


lekker!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2019)

Thundercat said:


> That rosin taste as good as it looks?


very fruity.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2019)

DST said:


> very fruity.


Nice, I love me some good fruity temps!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2019)

this was some blue sherbert I squished. super gassy as the younguns like to say haha.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2019)

and some Live hash rosin from the Omfdog.


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2019)

DST said:


> and some Live hash rosin from the Omfdog.
> View attachment 4431574
> View attachment 4431577


Looks good. You need to send samples to the curious old fart's testing center


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2019)

You got the “green” light cof? Yay!


----------



## curious old fart (Dec 4, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> You got the “green” light cof? Yay!


I had it until I overdid it last week end.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2019)

Aww man.....


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2019)

sounds like, cof may indeed have the green flag!!??


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2019)

curious old fart said:


> I had it until I overdid it last week end.


oh. and now I saw this post. we all go over board at some point. sheesh my mates from Scotland where.over a week or so ago and I felt like I could have slept for a week when they left....cream crackered I was.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2019)

DST said:


> this was some blue sherbert I squished. super gassy as the younguns like to say haha.
> View attachment 4431127


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 25, 2020)

whats new on the roof this season.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2020)

Hey Ambs, same old same old. tomatoes and ganja! with some peas, beans, and peppers thrown in on the side.


----------



## DST (May 29, 2020)

light dep begins


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2020)

Yay! What is holding up the tarp?


----------



## DST (May 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Yay! What is holding up the tarp?


canes with pegs and clamps


----------



## DST (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2020)

I saw it on IG!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2020)

How do you do light dep outside with a tarp? Do you have to place the tarp on and off everyday? You would still get sun leaks and possible Hermie . Honestly don’t understand outside light dep. some people do it in green houses Or so I see they call it that but I don’t see a tarp or cover on the green house .


----------



## Thundercat (May 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do you do light dep outside with a tarp? Do you have to place the tarp on and off everyday? You would still get sun leaks and possible Hermie . Honestly don’t understand outside light dep. some people do it in green houses Or so I see they call it that but I don’t see a tarp or cover on the green house .


Yep you cover the green house or plant with a tarp at the same time everyday and take it off again. We just finished a spring greenhouse grow this way. We had plants in the ground outside in Oregon the first week of March and started pulling tarps about 2 weeks later. We harvested about a week ago now. 

Some fancy greenhouses have automatic covers that slide over the whole place to dep it.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2020)

I used a plastic trash can. It was very wet inside in the morning when I pulled it off!

That is how I got this Mulanje/Mozambique (MuMo) cross to finish so fast:

7/29



8/14



10/28



10/30



Jarred 11/13



Smelled like Bubblicious Bubblegum on the plant. Smelled like rank cat piss while drying. Smelled like pineapple and black pepper cured in the jar.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do you do light dep outside with a tarp? Do you have to place the tarp on and off everyday? You would still get sun leaks and possible Hermie . Honestly don’t understand outside light dep. some people do it in green houses Or so I see they call it that but I don’t see a tarp or cover on the green house .


yup, what thundercat said. I take the tarp back off when the sun goes down so its not covered all night. Light leaks are for indoor grows it seems. Never had any herm issues doing it this way and I can often see the odd branch poking its head out the tarp so yeh, you can be as anal as you want, or a bit slap dash about it like me and still get away with it hehe.


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2020)

Some pretty foxgloves readying to bloom.


some little baba's 
OGKZ lychee and ZPine.

peace
DST


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2020)

mix of viurballen/firebaws dessert breath, psynap, and blue sherbert.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2020)

Love the soil mix. What is it?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2020)

Strawberry:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Strawberry:
> 
> View attachment 4587644
> 
> ...


nice bobbleberries mate. mine are terrible this year. plus we have magpies in "de buurt" and they are constantly munching them. So ungrateful magpies. We always put solidified sausage fat and oats out for the birds and this is what they do hahaha. It's a jungle out there eh!


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Love the soil mix. What is it?


The pots have a mix of things in there. The base I used some recycled soil from old pots and a nice layer of home made compost. Then I added this to top off.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2020)

Fossils, seaweed, and lava. Bio organic basically.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2020)

DST said:


> nice bobbleberries mate. mine are terrible this year. plus we have magpies in "de buurt" and they are constantly munching them. So ungrateful magpies. We always put solidified sausage fat and oats out for the birds and this is what they do hahaha. It's a jungle out there eh!


Wow! Those birds are well fed! We have 2 bird feeders . One is seed and cardinals and finches and doves come and make a huge mess . It’s a very popular destination and hundreds of birds swarm the feeder and fly in and out and around it all day long singing and having an absolute ball! And next to that feeder we have a hummingbird feeder and there are only a few teeny weenie hummers that come to it. 
Do you have hummers in Amsterdam ? And any sight of fatty booomsticks lately?


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Those birds are well fed! We have 2 bird feeders . One is seed and cardinals and finches and doves come and make a huge mess . It’s a very popular destination and hundreds of birds swarm the feeder and fly in and out and around it all day long singing and having an absolute ball! And next to that feeder we have a hummingbird feeder and there are only a few teeny weenie hummers that come to it.
> Do you have hummers in Amsterdam ? And any sight of fatty booomsticks lately?


Sounds awesome. We get blue tits, great tits, black birds, parakeets, fekking magpies lol, pigeons (and I believe fatty broomstick offspring hang out here from time to time. 3 of them, always jostling for space). Plus we get loads of herons and all sorts of gulls. And crows!!! I was attacked by a crow just the other week. I was out jogging (fuk knows why), and came out of this big park and ran alongside these tree and the next thing I feel this thud on my cap (which was jet back) and I look up and theres a bloody big crow flying about 2 feet above me. Took the hat of and shooed it away but at first it was game for a fight. Last time I go jogging, fukking dangerous man lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2020)

In Dutch a blue tit is called a 'pimpelmees'.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2020)

That’s terrible about the bird attack! I’m glad it was not more serious. 
I had to look up a picture of the blue tit and that bird is so pretty. It sounds like you get a very exotic and unique variety of beautiful birds. 

Bird attacks are quite common in Europe for some reason. 

This bald head was attacked running as well . You were lucky to have a hat on. This could have been you. 

Some birds are very mean and evil.


----------



## DST (Jun 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s terrible about the bird attack! I’m glad it was not more serious.
> I had to look up a picture of the blue tit and that bird is so pretty. It sounds like you get a very exotic and unique variety of beautiful birds.
> 
> Bird attacks are quite common in Europe for some reason.
> ...


bird attacks are crazy. I believe in Australia magpies are killing as many people as Great Whites. Seemingly swooping down on cyclists, causing accidents etc. World has gone all Hitchcock on us lol


----------



## DST (Jun 17, 2020)

Greenhouse looking happy.and......green


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 17, 2020)

DST said:


> Greenhouse looking happy.and......green
> View attachment 4597821


….and full


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 2, 2020)

DST said:


> Greenhouse looking happy.and......green
> View attachment 4597821


It’s going to take off like in the Willie Wonka Chicholate Factory. Straight up and through the roof!


----------



## DST (Jul 4, 2020)

With the wind around during here sometimes it does feel like it will zoom into the sky like Wonka's lift.
Here we are the other night. Can't knock the lightdep.....


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 4, 2020)

Those girls are huge!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2020)

I bet there is an ace odor on the rooftop!


----------



## DST (Jul 5, 2020)

I am supercropping the dog at the back on a daily basis. She's a stubborn mofo though and the bends straighten themselves out.
Smell is kicking in nice now. My neighbour is away for the next month so that was good timing. They have the same rooftop terrace and have left me the keys...rubs hands together lol.....I think the Grandparents will come round so I won't be putting any weed on their terrace haha. Would be funny though to have 5 big trees growing next door.
We have had non stop rain for 3 days now ffs. Bored of that shot already.
Have a great day and hope you are all safe after yesterday's muted 4th of July celebrations.


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 6, 2020)

DST said:


> bird attacks are crazy. I believe in Australia magpies are killing as many people as Great Whites. Seemingly swooping down on cyclists, causing accidents etc. World has gone all Hitchcock on us lol



Yup.. Magpies are nasty, They target the eyes..several people go blind in one eye every year from them protecting nests.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

tickle tickle


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

ganja man


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2020)

gg4


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2020)

Looksing lush and delicious homie!!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2020)

Light dep girls on a day trip out the greenhouse. Finally getting some sun after rain rain and more rain for what felt like weeks.....
View attachment 4630797
View attachment 4630798


peace DST


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2020)

dolce rosso's are coming on strong now


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2020)

DST said:


> dolce rosso's are coming on strong now
> View attachment 4630801


That’s a nice presentation of shape and colors and sizes . Do you have any plans for them as far as recipe goes? Sauce for a favorite dish? Or Salsa for chips? The last time I ate salsa I got the worst food poisoning or my life so now I stay clear of salsa from Walmart. It was either food poisoning of Covid 19. Who knows anymore ? I wear a mask all the time and I don’t really go anywhere anymore. Maybe once a week I make a trip into a store real quick with my N95 mask and surgical mask on top but that’s it. I also squirt hand sanitizer in my hands after every transaction. What’s the scene like over in the dam?


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a nice presentation of shape and colors and sizes . Do you have any plans for them as far as recipe goes? Sauce for a favorite dish? Or Salsa for chips? The last time I ate salsa I got the worst food poisoning or my life so now I stay clear of salsa from Walmart. It was either food poisoning of Covid 19. Who knows anymore ? I wear a mask all the time and I don’t really go anywhere anymore. Maybe once a week I make a trip into a store real quick with my N95 mask and surgical mask on top but that’s it. I also squirt hand sanitizer in my hands after every transaction. What’s the scene like over in the dam?


Hi Ambs,
We will eat as many as we can just fresh from the vine, the best!!! Enf of season I either do a sugo sauce or make chutney if there is anything left.
Amsterdam is getting back to normal. Lots of tourists back in the Centre. Lots of foreign cars driving about. I guess more folk want to drive than fly (flights seem to get canx a lot). Mask are mandatory on public transport but no where else. Social distancing applies (only where it can it seems). Lots of folk getting concerned about the Wallen District (red light), its getting really busy there at nights. I believe they are putting 1 way systems in. Not sure how Social distancing works with the Ladies in the windows....eeesh.
My life hasn't changed too much. Kids went back to school and now they are at summer club...making crazy shit from toilet rolls, egg boxes and what not lol.
We did cancel our summer holiday. Weather has been a bit shit here though so hoping we have a late summer......bahahaha (sure i have heard that before). How's Mr DAT? You still feinding on moving? How's the job sector in the Medical industry? one shudders to think. I lost a few guys who worked for me and probably be on slow until end of the year. We have our health and sanity which is the main thing
Take it easy Ambs.
DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2020)

DST said:


> Hi Ambs,
> We will eat as many as we can just fresh from the vine, the best!!! Enf of season I either do a sugo sauce or make chutney if there is anything left.
> Amsterdam is getting back to normal. Lots of tourists back in the Centre. Lots of foreign cars driving about. I guess more folk want to drive than fly (flights seem to get canx a lot). Mask are mandatory on public transport but no where else. Social distancing applies (only where it can it seems). Lots of folk getting concerned about the Wallen District (red light), its getting really busy there at nights. I believe they are putting 1 way systems in. Not sure how Social distancing works with the Ladies in the windows....eeesh.
> My life hasn't changed too much. Kids went back to school and now they are at summer club...making crazy shit from toilet rolls, egg boxes and what not lol.
> ...


Mr. Dat is on unemployment and doing well. I have been working a lot and helping out at the ER with screening Covid patients and helping with masks. I want to relocate but the job market is frozen and I am very nervous about moving during a pandemic. I was offered a job in upstate NY Last month but turned it down. The pay was insulting and I have yet to see any hazzard pay for being a health care worker. It’s a mind fuck being in healthcare and I have nightmares about Covid and masks almost every night.
I am happy to hear things are going well for you and you’re family. My bother in law is growing FIREBall and it looks amazing .


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow toms look great and it sounds like life is getting back to normal for your region.
Everybody's going to be dead here in a year the way things are going!  

At least the screen room will be full of toms 



They are so sweet and solid flesh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Wow toms look great and it sounds like life is getting back to normal for your region.
> Everybody's going to be dead here in a year the way things are going!
> 
> At least the screen room will be full of toms
> ...


Wow! That is beautiful. You can borrow my Covid 19 zombie scrog screen, made in the USA.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2020)

I need it!!!


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mr. Dat is on unemployment and doing well. I have been working a lot and helping out at the ER with screening Covid patients and helping with masks. I want to relocate but the job market is frozen and I am very nervous about moving during a pandemic. I was offered a job in upstate NY Last month but turned it down. The pay was insulting and I have yet to see any hazzard pay for being a health care worker. It’s a mind fuck being in healthcare and I have nightmares about Covid and masks almost every night.
> I am happy to hear things are going well for you and you’re family. My bother in law is growing FIREBall and it looks amazing .


I cannot imagine working in the health sector at the moment. Props to you Ambs. If only those people with their heads up their asses, actually had their heads up their asses we would all be safer, lol. Levels have increased here as well and some shop owners in the centre are calling for masks to be mandatory in shops, but then I guess these shop owners have to deal with all the tourists coming in. The other day I was in a supermarket and there was a group of young lads (about a dozen or so, German I think) and one was blowing his nose like he was really trying to blow out his brains. They were all gathered together in an aisle like a fukking party was going on....people just don't think. And you know how small out supermarkets are here.....
And awesome, glad to hear the Vuurballen (fireball) are doing well for your bro in law.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Wow toms look great and it sounds like life is getting back to normal for your region.
> Everybody's going to be dead here in a year the way things are going!
> 
> At least the screen room will be full of toms
> ...


nice Mo! mine are almost getting ready to try...in fact kay have to try one for lunch.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2020)

DST said:


> I cannot imagine working in the health sector at the moment. Props to you Ambs. If only those people with their heads up their asses, actually had their heads up their asses we would all be safer, lol. Levels have increased here as well and some shop owners in the centre are calling for masks to be mandatory in shops, but then I guess these shop owners have to deal with all the tourists coming in. The other day I was in a supermarket and there was a group of young lads (about a dozen or so, German I think) and one was blowing his nose like he was really trying to blow out his brains. They were all gathered together in an aisle like a fukking party was going on....people just don't think. And you know how small out supermarkets are here.....
> And awesome, glad to hear the Vuurballen (fireball) are doing well for your bro in law.


He wants more from you. Is Breeders Boutique up and running again? He needs help with growing in soil outdoors. I don’t know what advice to give because I don’t grow outside . I am not even sure he feeds his plants . Lol. So the buds On his finished plants are under developed and he complains that they never look like mine.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He wants more from you. Is Breeders Boutique up and running again? He needs help with growing in soil outdoors. I don’t know what advice to give because I don’t grow outside . I am not even sure he feeds his plants . Lol. So the buds On his finished plants are under developed and he complains that they never look like mine.


lol. probably because he doesn't give them as much care and attention as you Ambs. Sounds like he chopped too early. Sometime folk don't realise that what's on the branch is not what endsnup in the jar....like comparing a hard on and a floppy willy bahahahaha...

Anyway, BB is not open unfortunately. The site is still up, the email works, and if he/she wants to arrange more then they are Best emailing me at the info email address @breedersboutique.com 
Tell them not to expect a quick reply as I only check it from time to time. Or you know my own email address.


----------



## DST (Aug 13, 2020)

Some lightdep gg4. grown under the often absent Dutch sun. However at the moment like a lot of places we have a heat wave....

peace DST


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 13, 2020)

DST said:


> Anyway, BB is not open unfortunately. The site is still up, the email works, and if he/she wants to arrange more then they are Best emailing me at the info email address @breedersboutique.com
> Tell them not to expect a quick reply as I only check it from time to time. Or you know my own email address.


This is good to know. I may need to message you soon!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2020)

Thought of the rooftop when I saw this one:



Over 100° F here today!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2020)

It’s been so hot here for 3 months straight like 90 or over and humid. The heat wave never stops . I am headed to Minnesota next week and looking forward to the cooler weather . This heat is beat down depressing and wearing a Mask makes it even hotter.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s been so hot here for 3 months straight like 90 or over and humid. The heat wave never stops . I am headed to Minnesota next week and looking forward to the cooler weather . This heat is beat down depressing and wearing a Mask makes it even hotter.


we're going through a heat wave...not 3 month long though ffs, hellish. Wore my first mask the other week when I had to get a bus to pick up a rental car....hated it, had to take my sunglasses off and squint for the whole journey due to them steaming up constantly haha. Ridiculous....there was like 2 people on the bus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

DST said:


> we're going through a heat wave...not 3 month long though ffs, hellish. Wore my first mask the other week when I had to get a bus to pick up a rental car....hated it, had to take my sunglasses off and squint for the whole journey due to them steaming up constantly haha. Ridiculous....there was like 2 people on the bus.


It’s enough to drive people completely bonkers. You just wore your first mask?! I have been dealing with masks now since March. It’s been a long hard ride. It will be so much better once the weather cools down. I am so beat down from all this . Not going to take another one of these summers. I can’t handle it.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

I quit wearing a beard, the mask is too hot with it. Electric bill was up to $500 last month ffs.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I quit wearing a beard, the mask is too hot with it. Electric bill was up to $500 last month ffs.


That's the reason that I switched to LED's


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Nothing to do with my grow! I’m led, clocked the shed at $40/month


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> That's the reason that I switched to LED's


bahahaha, were you wearing your mask in your grow room? shielding the ladies, very considerable of you COF hehe.


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s enough to drive people completely bonkers. You just wore your first mask?! I have been dealing with masks now since March. It’s been a long hard ride. It will be so much better once the weather cools down. I am so beat down from all this . Not going to take another one of these summers. I can’t handle it.


yup, my first and last mask to date. Mrs D hasn't even put one on yet....and its not because we are anti maskers, para conspiracy anti government Qanons or anything like that, we are just really not that sociable lol. Our life is a social distancing bubble at the best of times. Plus there are no requirements to wear masks in Amsterdam in general, unless you are on public transport. Recently they have increased measures in places like The Red Light district where it is literally soooo 'fucking' busy hehe. Not sure what measures the ladies and 'other-things' in the windows are putting into place, talk about front line workers. 
I think most folk have had enough of it all, and all the poor sick people with anything else but covid getting it up the ass....my brains blown inside out with it all, bored of covid.


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2020)

Wearing a mask when you are alone in a car is like wearing a condom when you are alone in bed.
They are producing a marijuana infused toilet paper so that people will calm their ass's down.

We are under a statewide mandate to wear a mask in public.

Have you noticed that flu and pneumonia deaths have disappeared from their data


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 18, 2020)

As soon as it became political the shit show hit the wall. Now you have people that live entirely in their head that won’t let common sense get us past this nonsense.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2020)

DST said:


> yup, my first and last mask to date. Mrs D hasn't even put one on yet....and its not because we are anti maskers, para conspiracy anti government Qanons or anything like that, we are just really not that sociable lol. Our life is a social distancing bubble at the best of times. Plus there are no requirements to wear masks in Amsterdam in general, unless you are on public transport. Recently they have increased measures in places like The Red Light district where it is literally soooo 'fucking' busy hehe. Not sure what measures the ladies and 'other-things' in the windows are putting into place, talk about front line workers.
> I think most folk have had enough of it all, and all the poor sick people with anything else but covid getting it up the ass....my brains blown inside out with it all, bored of covid.


That’s so funny. You are too much! I am so sick of it all like it’s so draining. I wish this shit was over but it’s getting worse here with the college kids back spreading it . Thankfully I am leaving for a few days and getting out this rut and grind of nothingness but the same thing everyday for months and the Covid nightmares are non stop.


----------



## DST (Aug 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s so funny. You are too much! I am so sick of it all like it’s so draining. I wish this shit was over but it’s getting worse here with the college kids back spreading it . Thankfully I am leaving for a few days and getting out this rut and grind of nothingness but the same thing everyday for months and the Covid nightmares are non stop.


aye, seems like a large %infections are amongst younger folk, with much lower hospitalisation, death rates etc....and this morning I read it may be over within 2 years, lmfao and rofl while thumping my fists against the floor and crying all at the same time....2 fucking years, we'll have all killed each other by then haha.
Stay strong, and more importantly, stay gardening.....it calms the soul and makes life easier to deal with. (plus smoke a few doors here and there!)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 22, 2020)

Not to mention getting to hang out with y’all! It gives me hope that not everyone has lost their mind.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 22, 2020)

DST said:


> aye, seems like a large %infections are amongst younger folk, with much lower hospitalisation, death rates etc....and this morning I read it may be over within 2 years, lmfao and rofl while thumping my fists against the floor and crying all at the same time....2 fucking years, we'll have all killed each other by then haha.
> Stay strong, and more importantly, stay gardening.....it calms the soul and makes life easier to deal with. (plus smoke a few doors here and there!)


Wow 2 more years ? That’s a long time to deal with this nightmare. I will get
Another plant growing here soon To
Help calm the soul. I moved my tent into my bathroom closet but I think the air circulation is so poor in that small room so I am going to move it back into my bigger art room. Since The grow will for delayed now it won’t be a Halloween Harvest unfortunately but I will be able to get the zombie scrog screen down by the beginning of October. Minnesota sucked! It was hot and humid and an overall disappointment. The airplane rides were not bad at all! Delta airlines does it right and both flights the plane were not even half way full!
they are one of the airlines here in the states that keep a lot of seats and rows of seats empty and distance really well. I would absolutely fly with them again during
The Pandemic .
Stay safe Dst and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

Picked some toms:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow 2 more years ? That’s a long time to deal with this nightmare. I will get
> Another plant growing here soon To
> Help calm the soul. I moved my tent into my bathroom closet but I think the air circulation is so poor in that small room so I am going to move it back into my bigger art room. Since The grow will for delayed now it won’t be a Halloween Harvest unfortunately but I will be able to get the zombie scrog screen down by the beginning of October. Minnesota sucked! It was hot and humid and an overall disappointment. The airplane rides were not bad at all! Delta airlines does it right and both flights the plane were not even half way full!
> they are one of the airlines here in the states that keep a lot of seats and rows of seats empty and distance really well. I would absolutely fly with them again during
> ...


hehehe, look like you are off skiing Ambs!


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Picked some toms:
> 
> View attachment 4663932
> 
> ...


mmmmmn, looking lekker Mo. I just took down that last of my toms. Gew green and orange ones left hanging but season looks to be finished now. Still got some winter cauliflowers on the go but the rooftop is winding down.
heres the last of my toms


----------



## DST (Aug 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Not to mention getting to hang out with y’all! It gives me hope that not everyone has lost their mind.


I have been doing a lot of posts on IG. Also lots of nice people/growers/and loads of old RIU cool cats....but also some hatstand crazy mofos. Everyone likes to get their political views aired at all times, and lots of, "if you don't think like me don't follow me", lmfao. I follow people from all political spectrums just to keep an eye on what's happening lol. Politics is so childish.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2020)

I still have to keep my public person separate but I follow soms great content there! I’m a teacher so I can’t go promote anything on there because I have former students following me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2020)

DST said:


> mmmmmn, looking lekker Mo. I just took down that last of my toms. Gew green and orange ones left hanging but season looks to be finished now. Still got some winter cauliflowers on the go but the rooftop is winding down.
> heres the last of my toms
> View attachment 4670151


Looks delicious! I would love to add them to a pasta salad. Nice season DST! Thanks for sharing because I don’t do Instagram or Facebook . Cheers!


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I still have to keep my public person separate but I follow soms great content there! I’m a teacher so I can’t go promote anything on there because I have former students following me.


Once a teacher, always a teacher. You have a moral code to not show your political allegiances in public. All our Modern Studies teachers were desperate not to show their alliances. However it was obvious most were a bit left (to say the least) especially the head of Dept who was always flexing his Russian language skills, hahahaha. I cruised Political science at High school A's all the way. Probably due to all the political shouting matches my folks had before my Old Man done an 'exit stage left'


----------



## DST (Sep 1, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looks delicious! I would love to add them to a pasta salad. Nice season DST! Thanks for sharing because I don’t do Instagram or Facebook . Cheers!


I have a FB profile but its been years since I posted anything there. 
Done an ace Tom sauce with meatballs the other day in the Crockpot. Removed skins, mash up toms, some herbs from garden, fresh meatballs thrown in. 4 hours later heaven in a pot! I found a place Incan get 00 flour from so been putting the pasta machine to work. Very soothing making pasta I find. And you can even do it with a rolling pin, no fancy pasta mangle needed. Once you make your first pasta, even the fresh shit you can buy at the shop doesn't come close.....honest injuns!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Pasta and pizza are my favorites, homemade fresh! Gutted with type 2 diabetes ffs!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Pasta and pizza are my favorites, homemade fresh! Gutted with type 2 diabetes ffs!


hold on, you can't eat pizza or pasta? what sort of cruel sick disease is this diabetes....
Seriously thats not right!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

I couldn’t agree more my friend!


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2020)

Peacock butterfly thats been hanging around the rooftop.

And some hash I made...

some babas

and this is my sons Friday fish and chips....when I was a kid we ate ours out of greese proof paper wrapped inside an old newspaper. Was part of the vibe. I guess I can only blame myself. (he did like his tower of chips though).

peace DST


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 6, 2020)

DST said:


> Peacock butterfly thats been hanging around the rooftop.
> View attachment 4675366
> And some hash I made...
> View attachment 4675367
> ...


Looks good, but it wouldn't make a snack for my some cause he would want at least 3 helpings.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2020)

curious old fart said:


> Looks good, but it wouldn't make a snack for my some cause he would want at least 3 helpings.


it looks deceivingly small lol. Those are chunky chip's lol....plus he's only 6 to be fair. Mind you he is now 1m30. Gonna hit puberty early me thinks, probably be shaving when he's 10 lmfao.

Some peppers


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice and refined fish and chips there! Looks like a portion I would take, also a fine meal. I made baked tilapia with dill based herb rub and bacon wrapped cheese stuffed jalapeño peppers. Trying to make more fish, I haven’t done fish and chips for a while, perhaps it’s time!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Nice and refined fish and chips there! Looks like a portion I would take, also a fine meal. I made baked tilapia with dill based herb rub and bacon wrapped cheese stuffed jalapeño peppers. Trying to make more fish, I haven’t done fish and chips for a while, perhaps it’s time!


its one of the few religions I follow, Fish and chips on a Friday. I am sure its a Catholic tradition....fish on a Friday. I wonder if that has anything to do with when fishing boats returned to shore?!?!


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2020)

Having a wee afternoon chill on the rooftop with some babes (of the green variety of course).


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2020)

This is the latest male on deck. Not looking great at the moment I agree (been totally) neglected. This is a clone of the original male which is the dog x dirtnap male (ghost og x dosidos). When he struts a sticky greasier dude is hard to find. I have another clone and jizz cryogenically stored next to me frozen peas


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2020)

DST said:


> its one of the few religions I follow, Fish and chips on a Friday. I am sure its a Catholic tradition....fish on a Friday. I wonder if that has anything to do with when fishing boats returned to shore?!?!


It’s weird actually, it’s supposed to be a fast from meat. For one reason or another fish isn’t considered meat by the church.


----------



## DST (Sep 8, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s weird actually, it’s supposed to be a fast from meat. For one reason or another fish isn’t considered meat by the church.


What, the Church has rules of its own! haha. Well there you go, I always wondered why I got a hankering for a fat steak after F&Cs.


----------



## DST (Sep 22, 2020)

Fresh frozen live 'melonade' hash rosin.

taste ls like watermelon. bonkers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2020)

DST said:


> Fresh frozen live 'melonade' hash rosin.
> View attachment 4691826
> taste ls like watermelon. bonkers.


WOW! i love watermelon so much. IT is my favorite fruit and now the season is over and I am so sad. Is that stuff you made derived from a watermelon taste marijuana strain or did you add a watermelon flavor to it?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2020)

Big up dst long time no speak brother


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW! i love watermelon so much. IT is my favorite fruit and now the season is over and I am so sad. Is that stuff you made derived from a watermelon taste marijuana strain or did you add a watermelon flavor to it?


melonade is a WatermelonZkittles x with something else. So I guess i had a watermelon pheno. The plant hermied big time. I even had a clone of it in my greenhouse that straight off the bat started growing balls and calyxes ffs. Anyway, I chopped the flowered one and froze it fresh. 


rasclot said:


> Big up dst long time no speak brother


Hello mate, holy shit long time bru. You all good?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2020)

DST said:


> melonade is a WatermelonZkittles x with something else. So I guess i had a watermelon pheno. The plant hermied big time. I even had a clone of it in my greenhouse that straight off the bat started growing balls and calyxes ffs. Anyway, I chopped the flowered one and froze it fresh.
> 
> Hello mate, holy shit long time bru. You all good?


Will you be keeping it around and try to stabilize the genetics? Sounds tasty but sounds like it needs some help from all that hermie bullshit. I saw someone’s Zkittles recently had ugly Polyploid buds. Very disturbing ugly caterpillar looking flower formations.


----------



## DST (Sep 25, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Will you be keeping it around and try to stabilize the genetics? Sounds tasty but sounds like it needs some help from all that hermie bullshit. I saw someone’s Zkittles recently had ugly Polyploid buds. Very disturbing ugly caterpillar looking flower formations.
> View attachment 4694688


Nah, I ditched the clone as well, bloody headache. I got some cross pollination from it with gg4 and the dog. all my outdoor plants had a lot of the pre flowers pollinated from the melonade so I may just for a giggle try some to see what happens. they'll all be female but one never knows if they'll have a hissy and grow a nut! We shall see.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2020)

It’s those exclusive genetics!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 3, 2020)

DST said:


> melonade is a WatermelonZkittles x with something else. So I guess i had a watermelon pheno. The plant hermied big time. I even had a clone of it in my greenhouse that straight off the bat started growing balls and calyxes ffs. Anyway, I chopped the flowered one and froze it fresh.
> 
> Hello mate, holy shit long time bru. You all good?


I'm good mate live in south france now yeah it's been long time back on the grow again my life's been a rollercoaster but bk on track these days


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2020)

rasclot said:


> I'm good mate live in south france now yeah it's been long time back on the grow again my life's been a rollercoaster but bk on track these days


Good to hear mate.


----------

